# Авиация > Матчасть >  Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

## RA3DCS

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию самолета МиГ-23 по панелям кабины.

Имеются несколько панелей от МиГ-23 ?? Можно установить  точную модификацию самолета по фотографиям панелей кабины?
Попытаюсь описать отличия по сравнению с панелями МиГ-23 МЛ.
Правая боковая панель. 
На месте самолетного радиолокационного запросчика-ответчика СРЗО-2 системы «Кремний» появился  СРЗ и СРО (предположительно системы «Пароль»).

----------


## RA3DCS

Левая боковая панель:
Копия панели МиГ-23  МЛ, добавилась только сигнальная лампа «ЛДВ ИСПР»
Изменена конструкция выключателя МРК.

----------


## RA3DCS

Левая угловая панель (назовем ее так):
Имеются отличия, особенно конструкция крана уборки – выпуска шасси.
Обратите внимание, все органы управления САУ (БОВ, Демпфер, Стаб, Крен задан 45/70, Повторный Заход, и.т.д) собраны на одной панели. 
Что не типично для МиГ – 23.

----------


## RA3DCS

Нижняя часть центральной панели:
Исчез выключатель триммера элеронов, его место занял переключатель «Курс зад автом - ручн» В остальном, панель копия МиГ-23 МЛ

----------


## RA3DCS

На нем еще стояла командная система наведения «Лазурь».

----------


## RA3DCS

У кого есть, какие версии по этому вопросу?

----------


## muk33

> У кого есть, какие версии по этому вопросу?


Судя по крайнему фото-Это не "Лазурь", а "Радуга", а посему это скорее всего МиГ-23П

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по крайнему фото-Это не "Лазурь", а "Радуга"


Хотя написано «Лазурь». 
Пульт  «В» - 20 волн ; «Р» - восемь разносов; «Ш» - три сменных шифра. Выбор режимов, соответствующих наземным станциям наведения: «СПК» – 5Ухх / 46Ихх или «АЛМ» - Р–824 / Р-844 и др.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по крайнему фото-Это не "Лазурь", а "Радуга",


Кстати, встречается еще такой вариант изделия 5У15К.
Кто может подсказать, что такое 5У15К.?

----------


## Igor_k

Насколько я знаю,на МЛД тоже стояла Радуга,по крайней мере на тех,что переделывались из П

----------


## AC

> Кстати, встречается еще такой вариант изделия 5У15К.
> Кто может подсказать, что такое 5У15К?


Бортовая аппаратура командной радиолинии...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Бортовая аппаратура командной радиолинии...


Ну а какое название у ней есть кроме как 5У15К?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Насколько я знаю,на МЛД тоже стояла Радуга,


Кто подскажет чем внешне пульты управления системы Лазурь, отличаются от Радуги?

----------


## AC

> Ну а какое название у ней есть кроме как 5У15К?


"Радуга-Борт"

----------


## Igor_k

Т.е. это уже Рубеж,а не Воздух

----------


## RA3DCS

> Т.е. это уже Рубеж,а не Воздух


Хорошо! Что такое Радуга это модернизированная Лазурь?
Может, кто показать фотографию пульта управления Лазури?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

а не подскажете, "откуда дровишки"? у меня неплохая (вроде) база по подразделениям ВВС и ПВО тех лет, по полку можно поднять какие модификации у них были.
"Воздух-1", кстати, не показатель, разве что из поиска можно исключить 23С (:)) и 23П (:)) 
23-й вообще на индивидуальности богат

----------


## RA3DCS

> а не подскажете, "откуда дровишки"?


Я полагаю, что железки с Чкаловского аэродрома (хотя могу ошибаться).

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Я полагаю, что железки с Чкаловского аэродрома (хотя могу ошибаться).


если ГЛИЦ-евский то может быть все что угодно, в т.ч. несерийная машина

----------


## RA3DCS

> если ГЛИЦ-евский то может быть все что угодно, в т.ч. несерийная машина


Кстати вместе с панелями достался вот этот пульт. Я не могу утверждать, что он имеет отношение к данному самолету. Посмотрите, может, кто что вспомнит.

----------


## muk33

> Кстати вместе с панелями достался вот этот пульт. Я не могу утверждать, что он имеет отношение к данному самолету. Посмотрите, может, кто что вспомнит.


Вот теперь все ясно- это МиГ-23МЛГ! Со станцией "Гардения" (именно её пульт на крайнем фото) - их было 3 штуки, один потерпел аварию в Ахтубе (дату уточню позже), два осталось. Видимо пульты с одного из них. Что касается названия АЗС (Лазурь,5У15К) - они могли называться независимо от установленного типа КРЛ (на МЛД было и так и сяк). Пульт "Лазури" имел 3 больших галетника (В,Ш,Р) в виде колес с окошком. И еще: МЛД переделывались только из МЛ (а также производились новыми). "П"-шки, как были, так и оставались "П"-шками, и выпускались параллельно с МЛД.

----------


## RA3DCS

На обратной стороне панелей обнаружил номер 12924, точно такой номер есть на всех панелях (даже на пульте управления закрылками). Может это быть серийный номер самолета???
Хотя серийный номер на МиГ-23 – должен быть длиннее (код завода, код изделия, серия и номер в серии).

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так думаю, что это последние цифры серийного номера.

----------


## Igor_k

> . И еще: МЛД переделывались только из МЛ (а также производились новыми). "П"-шки, как были, так и оставались "П"-шками, и выпускались параллельно с МЛД.


Т.е.,Вы хотите сказать,что в ПВО не было МЛД вообще?
С.Бурдин в своей книге писал,что МЛД шли и в ПВО.Доработки выполнялись во Львове или Чугуеве(что вероятнее).Да и на форумах я читал тоже -отправляли П,получали обратно уже МЛД.Хотя полной ясности,конечно,нет.Уже то,что неизвестно,сколько сделали и где,выглядит странно

----------


## muk33

> Т.е.,Вы хотите сказать,что в ПВО не было МЛД вообще?


Я не это хотел сказать. Я сам летал на МЛД в ПВО. На Дальнем Востоке в ПВО вообще не было "П"-шек, только МЛД (Буревестник, Смирных, 10-й Участок, Сов.Гавань, Спасск и Ц.Угловая). И большинство было переделано из МЛ-ов (только самые новые, у нас 23 серия, были изготовлены как МЛД). Об этом делалась запись в формулярах самолетов (сам видел). Я хотел сказать, что из "П"-шек МЛД не делали, они как были П-шками, так ими и скончались. К сожалению... А вот вопрос на ерундицию: у нас в полку был один самолет с АЗС "ГДФ" на левом борту.  :Wink: 
Да, 12924 - это серия (12) и номер самолета. Обычно первые цифры на надписях опускались.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, 12924 - это серия (12) и номер самолета. Обычно первые цифры на надписях опускались.


12 серия 924 самолет в серии, что-то многовато? Хотя ведь это не порядковый номер, в СССР номера вроде генерировались случайным образом, чтоб «буржуи» не посчитали, сколько мы самолетов выпускаем!

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 12 серия 924 самолет в серии, что-то многовато? Хотя ведь это не порядковый номер, в СССР номера вроде генерировались случайным образом, чтоб «буржуи» не посчитали, сколько мы самолетов выпускаем!


случайным образом ничего не генерировалось. система с годами менялась, вообще серийный номер мог включать: код завода (мог не совпадать с номером), серия, номер в серии, год выпуска

----------


## An-Z

обычно после номера серии шёл т.н. "разделитель" - ничего не значащая цифра произвольно меняющаяся... тоже для запутывания супостата..

----------


## RA3DCS

> обычно после номера серии шёл т.н. "разделитель" - ничего не значащая цифра произвольно меняющаяся... тоже для запутывания супостата..


Что получается в моем случае 12 серия  9 – та самая цифра, 24 – порядковый номер в серии ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот теперь все ясно- это МиГ-23МЛГ! Со станцией "Гардения" (именно её пульт на крайнем фото)


Обнаружил свой пульт на фотографии СУ-15ТМ. Что на СУ-15 устанавливали станции "Гардения", весьма сомнительно. Или данный пульт к станции "Гардения" не имеет отношения?  Неясность!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> случайным образом ничего не генерировалось. система с годами менялась, вообще серийный номер мог включать: код завода (мог не совпадать с номером), серия, номер в серии, год выпуска


Возвращаясь к вопросу по серийным номерам МиГ-23. Кто может толком пояснить, где в номере что?
МиГ-23МЛ 125 синий   0039036625
МиГ-23Б 321 зеленый  0390217055
МиГ-23БН                    03932110876649
МиГ-23МЛ                    03903246225
МиГ-23МФ   20-05        039021310010815
МиГ-27                         3910601
МиГ-27К       06            76802650075

----------


## RA3DCS

Что-то у нас форум здесь совсем скучный! Вопросов много, а ответов нет!!!!

----------


## An-Z

> Что получается в моем случае 12 серия  9 – та самая цифра, 24 – порядковый номер в серии ?


Да, именно так

----------


## борден

> Я не это хотел сказать. Я сам летал на МЛД в ПВО. На Дальнем Востоке в ПВО вообще не было "П"-шек, только МЛД (Буревестник, Смирных, 10-й Участок, Сов.Гавань, Спасск и Ц.Угловая). И большинство было переделано из МЛ-ов (только самые новые, у нас 23 серия, были изготовлены как МЛД). Об этом делалась запись в формулярах самолетов (сам видел). Я хотел сказать, что из "П"-шек МЛД не делали, они как были П-шками, так ими и скончались. К сожалению... А вот вопрос на ерундицию: у нас в полку был один самолет с АЗС "ГДФ" на левом борту. 
> Да, 12924 - это серия (12) и номер самолета. Обычно первые цифры на надписях опускались.


Уважаемы Мук, а в какой полк вы служили (где на вооружение стояли самолеты 23 серия)?

----------


## Igor_k

Здравствуйте,Александр.Тог  да встречный вопрос Вам:в Болгарии были ранние 23 или сразу получили 23-19?

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемы Мук, а в какой полк вы служили (где на вооружение стояли самолеты 23 серия)?


301 иап, 10 участок. Но не все, один или два, остальные 18-й. Найду записи-уточню. До 1990 года полк летал на "М-ках", в основном 6 и 7 серий. Насчет пульта: собрал консилиум. Товарищ, летавший на простых Су-15 этого щитка не признал (не было такого, говорит). Тот, что летал на ТМ-ах пока в командировке, надеюсь-просветит. Уже сам сомневаюсь_может сей щиток случайно попал в коллекцию железа. Но на щиток ранней "Гардении" очень похож! Насчет номеров: такое ощущение, что часть из них неполные. Полные номера редко наносились на поверхность. У нас, например, только пять крайних цифр.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 301 иап, 10 участок. 
> .


301 АИП базировался в Хабаровске 28-я ИАД ПВО.?

В 1983 служил в 300 АПИБ  МиГ-27 пос. Переяславка. Расформирован в 1989г. Там же базировался 302 АИП Су-17.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Товарищ, летавший на простых Су-15 этого щитка не признал (не было такого, говорит). Тот, что летал на ТМ-ах пока в командировке, надеюсь-просветит.


Кстати по СУ-15 не могли бы Вы уточнить у Вашего товарища такой вопрос:
Имеется индикатор радиолокационного прицела предположительно РП-15 Орел Д-58 . Вроде бы они стояли на СУ-15, хотя документального подтверждения нет (фотографии кабины СУ-15 с таким прицелом не нашел). На Су-15ТМ стоит другой прицел.
Действительно ли это Орел Д-58 и стоял ли он на СУ-15?

----------


## muk33

> 301 АИП базировался в Хабаровске 28-я ИАД ПВО.?
> 
> В 1983 служил в 300 АПИБ  МиГ-27 пос. Переяславка. Расформирован в 1989г. Там же базировался 302 АИП Су-17.


301 иап (так правильно) был в составе 28 иад с 1980 (передача в ВВС) по  апрель 1987 (обратная передача в ПВО). Затем был в составе 8 кПВО (Комсомольск). Расформирован в 1994 году. По Су-15 спрошу. Какая-то интересная ветка: с МиГ-23 ушли в сторону.

----------


## Igor_k

Ничего,вернем.Вы упомянули 6 и 7 серии 23М.На них стояли изд.47 и эловский РЛПК или уже нормальный вариант -с изд.55 и 323-Д-3?
 Примерно полгода-год назад на форуме имела место оживленная дискуссия о Миг-23.Кто-то несколько опрометчиво высказался,что Миг-23 лучше,чем F-16.Ну и понеслось.Вуду(здесь у него другое погоняло)заявил,что такого быть не могло и в Ливане их штабелями валили.Все мои попытки объяснить,что 23М,МЛ/МЛА/П и МЛД  -это фактически три разных самолета по ЛТХ,оборудованию и вооружению ничего не дали и не в последнюю очередь из-за нехватки информации,даже по М.Насколько я понимаю,23М с Р-27 по ЛТХ мало отличается от 23УБ,а вот с Р-29 -уже нет данных.Кстати,я слышал,что летчики 689ИАП умели использовать крыло30 даже на эмках.Правда,не очень понял,что это давало в данном случае.
Примерно то же с МЛД.Насколько я знаю,его Су был лучше на 20%.Что это означает -лучше х-ки форсированных виражей или что-то еще?А эта малопонятная история с введением крыла33 и авт.предкрылков,а потом отмена того и другого.
В общем,вопросов очень много

----------


## unclebu

\\\\\\Вы упомянули 6 и 7 серии 23М.На них стояли изд.47 и эловский РЛПК или уже нормальный вариант -с изд.55 и 323-Д-3?\\\\\\\\
Если на самолете стояло изд.47, то это был 23. Изд.55 только на 23М и иже с ним был.

\\\\\\Примерно полгода-год назад на форуме имела место оживленная дискуссия о Миг-23.Кто-то несколько опрометчиво высказался,что Миг-23 лучше,чем F-16.Ну и понеслось.Вуду(здесь у него другое погоняло)заявил,что такого быть не могло и в Ливане их штабелями валили.\\\\\\
Тут обычная путаница из-за разных буквенных символов после цифр 23 произошла. По ряду параметров 23МЛД (23-18) были существенно лучше 23-11. По некоторым превосходили Ф-4 последних модификаций и Ф-15 первых. С Ф-16 (первыми) разница заметно уменьшилась (в пользу Ф-16 была, но все же уменьшилась) по сравнению с 23М

\\\\Все мои попытки объяснить,что 23М,МЛ/МЛА/П и МЛД -это фактически три разных самолета по ЛТХ,оборудованию и вооружению ничего не дали и не в последнюю очередь из-за нехватки информации,даже по М.\\\\\\
Я бы несколько иначе объединил М, МЛ\П и МЛА\МЛД.

\\\\Насколько я понимаю,23М с Р-27 по ЛТХ мало отличается от 23УБ,а вот с Р-29 -уже нет данных.\\\\\
Чего-то секретились в первой строчке, секретились и вот тебе выложили закрытые наименования двигателей. Еще раз хочу сказать на М стояли Р-29. И потом, чего сравнивать 23У с боевой машиной?

\\\\\Кстати,я слышал,что летчики 689ИАП умели использовать крыло30 даже на эмках.Правда,не очень понял,что это давало в данном случае.\\\\
Это давало рассказчику высокий авторитет в за столом, где было рассказано. Особенно под "Массандру".

\\\\Примерно то же с МЛД.Насколько я знаю,его Су был лучше на 20%.Что это означает -лучше х-ки форсированных виражей или что-то еще?\\\\\
Су- представляется кривой, а не точкой. Поэтому некорректно говорить что что-то больше на сколько-то процентов. Угол атаки критический поднялся на 23-18 - это так.

\\\\\А эта малопонятная история с введением крыла33 и авт.предкрылков,а потом отмена того и другого.\\\\\
Ну эту тему очень хорошо объяснили летчики на авиару. Тут даже никаких вопросов быть не должно.

\\\\В общем,вопросов очень много\\\\\
А вот с этим нельзя не согласиться.

С уважением,

----------


## unclebu

\\\\\\\Возвращаясь к вопросу по серийным номерам МиГ-23. Кто может толком пояснить, где в номере что?
МиГ-23МЛ 039036625?
МиГ-23МЛ 0390324622 5\\\\\\\\
-039-ММЗ Знамя Труда
-03-изделие МЛ\МЛА\МЛД, 06 - изд П
-24622 - пятизначный (!!!) код (не номер) серии и самолета в серии. Т.е. истинный номер серии и самолет в серии можно определить только с помощью таблиц на заводе.

Но (!!!), в полках их именовали так. Для номера 0390324622 - 246 серия 22 самолет. В эксплуатационной документации все одно других зав номеров небыло и это позволяло не путаться. Но к количеству серий и самолетов в серии эти цифры прямого отношения не имели.

Извиняйте за длинные посты.
С уважением,

----------


## RA3DCS

> В эксплуатационной документации все одно других зав номеров небыло и это позволяло не путаться. Но к количеству серий и самолетов в серии эти цифры прямого отношения не имели.


Спасибо!

0390324635 МЛ ГДР
0390324641 МЛ ЧССР
0390224065 МФ ПНР 28-й ИАП
0390224101 МФ ПНР 28-й ИАП
0390206689 изд. 2М   СССР   с 77г 35-й. ИАП 
0390209475 изд. 2М   СССР   с 77г 35-й. ИАП разбился 09.06.81г
0393219868 БН   ЧССР 83г 28-й. ИБАП
0393219861 БН   ЧССР 83г 28-й. ИБАП
0390206759 М СССР
0390209445 М СССР
2960324865 МЛА с 83г 18-й ИАП 
2960324866 МЛА с 83г 18-й ИАП 
2960327217 МЛД НБР с 85г 18-й ИАП 
2960327219 МЛД НБР с 85г 18-й ИАП
0390615375 П СССР  415-й ИАП 
0390618670 П СССР  415-й ИАП
А1037620 УБ СССР-НБР с 76г 25-й ИБАП
А1037702 УБ СССР-НРБ с 77г 25-й ИБАП

МиГ-27
61912553153 Д СССР 92г 296-й АПИБ 
61912558142 Д СССР с90-93гг 19-й АПИБ 
76802625158 К СССР 92г 559-й АПИБ 
76802645395 К СССР 92г 911-й АПИБ
83712538600 М СССР
83712538838 М СССР

Да с номерами намудрили, а еще говорят, что ничего не генерировалось!!!!
МиГ-27 уже 11 значная нумерация и все модификации на разных заводах выпускали?
296 завод встречается и А103  - это какой завод?

----------


## Igor_k

unclebu
Про 23М где-то читал,что на ранних стояли Р-27,впрочем,спорить не хочу.Что касается сравнения с F-16,то я просто процитировал мнение Вуду.У меня другое.
По остальным вопросам - я предпочел бы дождаться возвращения Muk33

----------


## радист

> ...
> 
> Я бы несколько иначе объединил М, МЛ\П и МЛА\МЛД.
> ...
> С уважением,


Хочу добавить мой взглад:
Я бы МЛА и МЛД в одну группу не поствил, вид от МЛД в отличе к МЛА реалисованны были существенные аэродинамические улучения - они же сущность МЛД.
А если внимание обращаю именно на аэродинамику, а нет на оборудование то МЛ, МЛА и П за всем близкие.
Получается так:
М, МЛ/МЛА/П, МЛД

С уважением

----------


## Igor_k

Радист,Вы правы,именно по этому МЛД считался при освоении новым типом самолета,тем более,что система управления тоже была новой,новое вооружение.да и РЛПК был значительно улучшен и появились новые режимы.
Теперь,пока Мука нет,попробую ответить Сергею.
23УБ я сравнивал с боевымы 23-ми только по маневренности,поскольку его данные,как и МЛ хорошо известны,а вот 23М -нет.
О том,что крыло ставили на 30-35 град.,вспоминают многие летчики.Обвинять их всех скопом в пьяном вранье я бы не решился.Кстати,Павел Булат ответил,что крыло30 имеет преимущество до скорости ок.600км\ч
Что Су ,т.е. коэффициент подъемной силы,меняется  в зависимости от скорости ,высоты,угла атаки и еще хрен знает чего,я немного в курсе.Имелось в виду,что благодаря вихревой аэродинамике Су улучшился на 20%.Другое дело,из реплики моего респондента неясно,это улучшение во всем диапазоне скоростей-высот или нет.
Что касатся предкрылков,то далеко не все понятно.Например,многие летчики считали отмену обычной перестраховкой.В.П.Баженов писал,что из-за неотработанной конструкции предкрылки в диапазоне 550-800км/ч на верт.маневрах выходили уже при угле атаки 12град и работали как торм.щитки.Но другой летчик уточнил,что это явление стало происходить только когда срезали температуру ,а значит и тягу двигателя(это за ресурс боролись).А это,соглиситесь,совсем другое дело.
Оборудования я пока не касался,там тоже вопрос на вопросе

----------


## muk33

Привет всем! Сегодня вернулся из ком-ки, а тут такая дискуссия!!! Приятно! :). Попробую кой на что ответить. 
1. М-ок с 27 двигателем не видел, да и согласно Инструкции летчику они только с 29-ми. У нас были два самолета, (02 и 03 серии). Там из отличий только одноступенчатый МРК (на взлете переднее колесо не управлялось), АРЗ 1-й серии (при перекладке крыла РУС ползала по всей кабине) и т.н. "гистерезис" по оборотам: чтобы отключить максимал надо было снизить обороты двигателя менее 85%. Включался же максимал на 95%. На этих машинах (бортовые 51 и 50) мы на сложный пилотаж не летали, на остальных - без ограничения. Кстати один наш молодой пилот пошел на петлю забыв включить форсаж. В угле около 80 ужаснулся и впал в ступор. Самолет прекрасно исполнил "колокол", опустил нос и набрал скорость. Я сам терял на в/бою скорость до 250 и нормально: главное ногами не "шурудить". Кстати нас за этот рефлекс при переучивании на Су-27 обзывали "безногими летчиками". А мы и не обижались. 
2. Самолетов с Л-овскими прицелами у нас не было, даже на 50 и 51 стояли Д-шки. Самолет с Л-овским прицелом согласно Инструкции назывался "МиГ-23 образца 1971 года". Их летчики (которым довелось на них полетать) так и называли - "образцы". Там были кой какие отличия по кабине, но крылья были уже 3-й редакции. 
3. Спарка по пилотажу примерно соответствовала М-ке -крыло точно такое-же. У нее и балансировка похожая, и 4-й бак имеется, в отличие от МЛ и  выше.
4. Крыло 30 на М и УБ мы использовали в одном случае - полет на дозвуковом потолке перед разгоном: Ммах=1,5, а не 0.8, самолет не так трясется на разворотах. В Инструкции этого не было (числа расчетные, но отображаемые на индикации), но и не было запрещено. Смысла ставить крыло 30 на пилотаже никакого. Оно имело смысл только при выпущенных носках (Время виража на МЛД уменьшалось на 20-25%), но опять же ценой сильной тряски.
5. М-ка летала дальше МЛ/П/МЛД благодаря наличию 4 бака. То есть теоретически 35 двигатель экономичнеее, но это на перегонах и маршруте. В реальном полете с переменным профилем бОльшее значение имело количество топлива.
6. Все таки я бы поставил аналогию так: образец/М, МЛ/МЛА, П (отдельно, уж больно много отличий от всех) и, наконец МЛД Кстати, названия МЛА официально не существовало, в Инструкции она не описывалось, хотя некоторые летчики и писали МЛА в летные книжки. Это был просто МЛ с улучшенным РЛП "-МЛА".
 Ладно, пока заканчиваю, поздно уже. Позже продолжу.

----------


## unclebu

\\\\\\\Теперь,пока Мука нет,попробую ответить Сергею.
23УБ я сравнивал с боевымы 23-ми только по маневренности,поскольку его данные,как и МЛ хорошо известны,а вот 23М -нет.\\\\\\
Так по маневренности 23У с Р-29 такие же как 23М. И как правильно Мук сказал балансировку сохранили. Жаль только не полноценный УБ.

\\\\\О том,что крыло ставили на 30-35 град.,вспоминают многие летчики.Обвинять их всех скопом в пьяном вранье я бы не решился.\\\\\\\
Да кто ж их во вранье обвиняет?! Но вот тот же Мук объяснил где применяли такие углы. Так на маршруте это и на других ЛА делали. Этож не одно и тоже с 33 град на МЛД.

\\\\Что касатся предкрылков,то далеко не все понятно.Например,многие летчики считали отмену обычной перестраховкой.В.П.Баженов писал,что из-за неотработанной конструкции предкрылки в диапазоне 550-800км/ч на верт.маневрах выходили уже при угле атаки 12град и работали как торм.щитки.\\\\\\\
Дык они завсегда тормозить будут. Они ж призваны уменьшить угол атаки профиля крыла при растущем угле атаки самолета. А чем больше угол атаки тем выше перегрузка меньше радиус виража. при этом индуктивное сопротивление крыла, конечно, будет расти , а скорость при прочих равных условиях падать.А скорость при маневрировании вторична. Более важны энергетические характеристики самолета.

----------


## Igor_k

Сергей
Разумеется,я имел в видах именно использование крыла30 для БВБ.Вот пост Анатолия из ветки Работа летчика-истребителя в России из авиа.ру от 31.07.2007(боюсь,что саму ветку поднять уже невозможно,но я в свое время напечатал):
Кстати маневрирование на Миг-23 с крылом 30 град и отклоненными носками(закр.на вып.-блокировка кроме носков)-изобретение нивенских летчиков.Оно потом здорово помогало в 148 ЦБП ПЛС при "войне"с СУ-27
 Т.е про носки он как раз писал.А вот другая цитата
Так вот
на крыле16 -раб.закрылки,откл.носки,уго  л настройки СОУА -18-20град.
на крыле более 18град30минут-блок.вых.закр.,носки работают от кн.вып.закр.
при угле порядка 20град происходит перенастройка СОУА на угол 28-30град.
Ставим крыло на угол 20-30,кому как нравится,и он крутится как падла.
Только за ногами смотри"шарик в центре".И будь готов к тому,что может немного кинуть по крену.
Что касается авт.предкрылков,то смысл фразы Баженова в том и состоял,что они вылезали раньше,чем нужно.Если бы при 18-19град -то было бы нормально.
MUK33
Вы писали про уменьшение времени виража при крыле33 на 20-25%.Это во всем диапазоне высот-скоростей или в среднем или только на малых скоростях?

----------


## muk33

На М-ке носки от кнопки на стреловидности 30 не выходили, на "обрубленном МЛД" - да, сам пробовал. На других не знаю, не пробовал. Время замерял сам, в 90-м году на средней высоте и скорости 700-750 км/ч. К этому следует относиться чисто справочно, делал так, ради любопытства. Кстати, рассказываю про ГДФ (никто так и не отреагировал). Расшифровывается "Глубокое дросселирование форсажа". Была тема (скорее НИР в полете), форсаж на доработанных машинах включался на оборотах двигателя 85%. Это позволяло избавиться от ступеньки по тяге и улучшало параметры рабочего процесса. Однако хорошая мысль инженеров не понравилась пилотам - существенно вырос расход топлива. И от идеи отказались, а самолеты раздали, отключив систему (АЗС "ГДФ" остался). Один такой МЛД и появился у нас, перегнали из Буревестника в 1992 году. Бортовой 45, 10-й серии.

----------


## Igor_k

MUK33
Т.е.,Вы выпускали предкрылки вручную(как я понимаю,в 90-м автоматика была отключена)?И потом,в ПВО-шном КБП БВБ вообще не значился,если Вы это выясняли для своего интереса.Дело в том,что я слышал отзывы летчиков,что разница в маневренности была гораздо больше,вплоть до того,что МЛД скрылом33 и предкрылками заходил в хвост другому МЛД(с крылом45 и без них) меньше чем за 1 вираж,причем установившийся.Но это,думаю,относится к меньшим скоростям и высотам

----------


## muk33

> MUK33
> Т.е.,Вы выпускали предкрылки вручную(как я понимаю,в 90-м автоматика была отключена)?И потом,в ПВО-шном КБП БВБ вообще не значился,если Вы это выясняли для своего интереса.Дело в том,что я слышал отзывы летчиков,что разница в маневренности была гораздо больше,вплоть до того,что МЛД скрылом33 и предкрылками заходил в хвост другому МЛД(с крылом45 и без них) меньше чем за 1 вираж,причем установившийся.Но это,думаю,относится к меньшим скоростям и высотам


В ПВОшном КБП БМВБ  был ВСЕГДА (и в Курсе 86 года и, тем более, в "Андреевском" КБП ИА ПВО-91). Другое дело, что для получения класса в ПВО летать на БМВБ было необязательно, соответствующие упражнения относились к программе совершенствования. Лично я приступил к боям в звании ст.лейтенанта ведущим второй пары в звене. А поскольку в нашем полку большинство рук. состава от КЗ и выше прибыли по замене из ГСВГ, СГВ и ЮГВ, в 1АЭ боям уделялось большое внимание. А 2АЭ работала на полигоне, правда только из пушки (это упражнение ТОЖЕ было в Курсе). Выяснял для интереса. У нас была маааленькая книжка про особенности пилотирования с χ=33 и носками. Скажу коротко (самолет еще эксплуатируется) - не так все было хорошо. Иначе их (носки) бы не отключили. А χ=33 без носков ничего не давала. В чем я собственно тогда и убедился.

----------


## Igor_k

> . У нас была маааленькая книжка про особенности пилотирования с χ=33 и носками. Скажу коротко (самолет еще эксплуатируется) - не так все было хорошо. Иначе их (носки) бы не отключили. А χ=33 без носков ничего не давала. В чем я собственно тогда и убедился.


Мда,заинтересовали.Во-первых,где еще эксплуатируются 23-и?Что не все было шоколадно -да,слышал,что некоторым летчикам пришлось выходить из кабинета,но без подробностей.Но эта версия,что выход носков слишком рано,был связан с уменьшением тяги -она верна?
Еще вопросы -надеюсь,не секретные.Как я понимаю,РЛПК работал в каком-то диапазоне частот.Ее,частоту,можно было регулировать(например,для отстройки от помех),или только выставить на земле?
Какая была максимальная зона сканирования по азимуту(в смысле,без клювика),например в БСВ.Т.е.,я слышал оценки -Мы получали ЦУ с земли и поэтому и 20град было достаточно,но я имею ввиду ливанский вариант -когда рассчитывать приходится только на себя
При ра

----------


## BratPoRazumu

...Во-первых,где еще эксплуатируются 23-и?...

увы, в РФ уже нигде - и Липецкие, и Приволжские 23-и вовсю разбарохоливаются :(
а в Казахстане 23-и летают

----------


## борден

> Здравствуйте,Александр.Тог  да встречный вопрос Вам:в Болгарии были ранние 23 или сразу получили 23-19?


Здравствуйте! Я не Александр, а Владимир, но это не важно. Болгария получила 12 МиГ-23МФ в 1978 г. (серия 13), 8 МиГ-23МЛА (изд. 23-12А) в 1983 г.(серия 24) и 16 МиГ-23МЛД (изделие 23-22А, серии 25 и 27) в 1984-1985 гг. Один из этих самолетов (зав. номер 2960327219) по словам заводских представителей являлся последний МиГ-23 выпуска ЛМЗ.
Кроме этого за счет возвращения трех болгарских МиГ-25РБТ/РУ России, в 1992 г. мы получили пять МиГ-23МЛД изд. 23-18, два из которых воевали в Афганистан (168 иап). Изделие 23-19 Болгария никогда не получала - эти самолеты делались только в комплектации "Б" и посколько я знаю поставлялись только в Сирии (может быть и в Ирак).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Болгария получила 12 МиГ-23МФ в 1978 г. (серия 13), 8 МиГ-23МЛА (изд. 23-12А) в 1983 г.(серия 24) и 16 МиГ-23МЛД (изделие 23-22А, серии 25 и 27) в 1984-1985 гг. Один из этих самолетов (зав. номер 2960327219) по словам заводских представителей являлся последний МиГ-23 выпуска ЛМЗ.


Владимир, мне вот непонятно, если точную серию самолетов и самолет в серии можно определить только на заводе, а не по заводскому номеру. Как вы определяете серию самолетов или это как сказать условная серия?

ЛМЗ –  это Луховицы?

----------


## Igor_k

> Здравствуйте! Я не Александр, а Владимир, но это не важно.


Извините,Владимир.Я,как-то,думал,что Вы -Ал.Младенов.
А про 23-19 я подумал,что только Болгария и Сирия получили новосделанные МЛД.
 А вопрос по МФ был связан с другим -нет ли в интернете на болгарском материала типа практической аэродинамики или РЛЭ

----------


## борден

> Извините,Владимир.Я,как-то,думал,что Вы -Ал.Младенов.


Александр мой хороший друг. :-)




> А про 23-19 я подумал,что только Болгария и Сирия получили новосделанные МЛД.


Посколько я знаю это так. Но Сирия получила самолеты 23-19Б, а Болгария - 23-22А. Посколько я знаю - отличия между обе модификации состоятся в том, что БРЛС у 23-22А Н008, у 23-19 - Н003.




> А вопрос по МФ был связан с другим -нет ли в интернете на болгарском материала типа практической аэродинамики или РЛЭ


Книги есть в Библиотеке, они уже не секретные, но в Интернете я не видел.

----------


## борден

> Владимир, мне вот непонятно, если точную серию самолетов и самолет в серии можно определить только на заводе, а не по заводскому номеру. Как вы определяете серию самолетов или это как сказать условная серия?


Ну да - это условная серия. У самолетов выпускаемых в Луховицы есть один "официальный", 10-цифренный заводский номер, начинающий с 039 или (позже) 296, две цифры - заводский индекс изделия (напр. 02 - М/МФ, 03 - МЛ, МЛА, МЛД, 06 - П) и пят цифры - т.н. код (смотри что написал UncleBu). Обычно первые две из этих цифр воспринимаются в частей как номер серии, но это неправильно, "неофициально".
Кроме этого, те же самолеты из Луховиц имеют еще один, можно сказать "серийный номер". Он в эксплуатационной документации нигде не фигурирует, полагаю что его знают только на заводе (вероятно и в ОКБ). Этот номер можно найти в несколько мест на самолете (на МиГ-23 - в пять позиции, на МиГ-29 - в две). По серийного номера можно идентифицировать сколько самолетов есть в серий - обычно 15. Например у самолета 23-22А зав. номер 2960327219 серийный номер - 18427, т.е. 184-ая серия, 12-ой самолет в серий (потому что номера 01-15 используются на МиГ-23М/МФ, 16-30 - на МЛ/МЛА/МЛД).




> ЛМЗ –  это Луховицы?


Да.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну да - это условная серия.


Владимир, большое спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Igor_k

> Александр мой хороший друг. :-)


Тогда передайте ему горячий привет и большое спасибо за статью

----------


## unclebu

> Ну да - это условная серия. У самолетов выпускаемых в Луховицы есть один "официальный", 10-цифренный заводский номер, начинающий с 039 или (позже) 296...


Хочу добавить "пять копеек", что в Москве (и "зеленой зоне") было два авиастроительных завода под ОКБ Микояна - ММЗ и ЛМЗ. Они были совершенно самостоятельными единицами. Поэтому, если на самолете в зав № стоят 039, то самолет делали полностью на ММЗ, потом расстыковывали для перевозки наземным транспортом и везли на аэродром в Луховицы. Там его собирали и облетывали на летно -испытательной базе на аэродроме Луховицы (это не означает, что его на ЛМЗ "доделывали"). А если № начинался с 296, то самолет делали на ЛМЗ с "0". Причем на ЛМЗ производили технику в вариантах "А" - для стран соцлагеря (Володя Петров , если не ошибаюсь (судя по "руке мастера") нам про них рассказал); и в варианте "Б" - для стран ориентированных на СССР, но менее надежных. Поэтому в НРБ и оказались машины из ЛМЗ специально для НРБ сделанные и позже машины ММЗ (23-18) сделанные для ВВС СССР, но волею судеб (случай редкий) оказавшиеся в НРБ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поэтому, если на самолете в зав № стоят 039, то самолет делали полностью на ММЗ, потом расстыковывали для перевозки наземным транспортом и везли на аэродром в Луховицы.


Спасибо за информацию.
Как их возили, я помню, по ночам 2-3 зачехленные фуры и 4-5 машин сопровождения, останавливали полностью все движение на трассе Москва – Рязань при проезде колонны.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот такая панель. Кто подскажет, что это за МиГ- ???

----------


## ДА-200

Судя по запасу топлива - МиГ-23УБ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по запасу топлива - МиГ-23УБ.


На УБ панель другая!

----------


## ДА-200

А в кабине интруктора? :)

----------


## RA3DCS

> А в кабине интруктора? :)


Тоже другая!

----------


## muk33

> Ее,частоту,можно было регулировать(например,для отстройки от помех),или только выставить на земле?


Регулировать было можно, но на земле. И применялось это не для защиты от помех (для этого применялись другие меры, причем в полете), а для разноса частот станций в группе. Чтоб друг другу помехи не создавали. В БСВ, если мне не изменяет память, было +-30. Конечно, без подсказки с земли было кисло, причем упор делали на КРЛ. Что касается 33, там были проблемы с управляемостью на больших УА.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто ответит на такой вопрос. Встречался ли на МиГ-23 кран выпуска  и уборки шасси на два положения без среднего. Или такие краны начали ставить только на МиГ-27?

----------


## Igor_k

Вот еще одна кочка зрения.Возможно,кому-то будет интересно:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...=1135175877/40

----------


## радист

> Вот еще одна кочка зрения.Возможно,кому-то будет интересно:
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...=1135175877/40


Ну да, спасибо - интересно!

----------


## Igor_k

> Регулировать было можно, но на земле. И применялось это не для защиты от помех (для этого применялись другие меры, причем в полете), а для разноса частот станций в группе. Чтоб друг другу помехи не создавали. В БСВ, если мне не изменяет память, было +-30. Конечно, без подсказки с земли было кисло, причем упор делали на КРЛ. Что касается 33, там были проблемы с управляемостью на больших УА.


Регулировать на земле -это было характерно для всех РЛС того поколения?Про другие меры,конечно,хотелось бы подробней,но не так,чтобы потом носить передачи.Вообще,можно как-то оценить сравнительную помехозащищенность,хотя бы в общих чертах -дэшки,МЛ и МЛА-2?Про первую Вуду писал,что это мрак и ужас,в т.ч.и по помехозащищенности и здесь я готов с ним согласиться,но как у последующих?
60 градусов по азимуту -это сколько же строк и за какое время?
И была ли какая-то возможность регулировки :больше зона обзора -меньше дальность и наоборот?
Буквально сегодня прочел:Белоруссия отчиталась об экспорте вооружений за 2008 год.среди прочего -33 Миг-23 ушло в Сирию

----------


## muk33

> Кто ответит на такой вопрос. Встречался ли на МиГ-23 кран выпуска  и уборки шасси на два положения без среднего. Или такие краны начали ставить только на МиГ-27?


Начну с этого: на МЛД был такой кран. Насчет мрака и ужаса (по РЛС): не повезло, видать, ребятам с ИТС. Или они в ВВС служили-там традиционно к работоспособности локаторов относились спустя рукава. Я сам три раза переходил из ВВС в ПВО и обратно-имел возможность сравнить. Не помню особых проблем при перехвате постановщиков, как активных, так и пассивных помех. Но мой опыт ограничен работой по Т-6, со своей СПС и по Ан-12 применявший ПП. На этот счет в Инструкции 23-го были даны неплохие рекомендации. Первое чем бросился в глаза МЛД, так это четкой прорисовкой индикации на СЕИ. Больший набор режимов работы, возможность работать на фоне земли в ППС (М-ка на фоне работала только в ЗПС). Д-О действительно подросла, чем выше, тем больше. Самое главное-самолет РЕАЛЬНО работал под 4/4 (в т.ч.на фоне), и на этом кстати, строились многие тактические задумки. А в ПВО-шном курсе было специальное упражнение (там своеобразная динамика сближения-непросто и летчику и ОБУ). И, кстати, на "Стрижах" брешут (или склероз), что на М-ке надо было "лазить по всей кабине"-достаточно было повернуть ручку ПРРВ на "бороде" - и ты перешел на другое оружие. А насчет углов атаки-цифры пишут явно завышенные, кроме того это т.н. "местный угол атаки", который примерно в 1.5 раза (есть формула для точного пересчета) больше угла атаки крыла. У с-тов 4 поколения индицируется фактический.

----------


## Igor_k

Borden
Вы не в курсе,какая СПО стояла на 23-19 и какая -на23-22?
MUK33
Вспомнил,откуда я взял Сапфир-Л и Р-27 на 23М -из книги С.Мороза.Но там вообще ошибок ,как собак нерезанных.
Вы не могли бы провести небольшой ликбез?
Д-О,как я понимаю,это дальность обнаружения,а вот что такое ПРРВ и какая такая "борода"?Т-6 -это кто -Су-24?
Т.е. на Р-23\24р был режим наведения на помеху?
М-ка в ППС на МВ в принципе не работала или просто дальности обнаружения были так малы,что до отворота было невозможно успеть?
Летчик со стрижей,по-моему,имел в виду только переключение с В-в на В-З.Впрочем,он же признался,что не любил 23-й ,так что это можно считать обычным придиразмом
Угол атаки,если не ошибаюсь,пересчитывался по формуле:
Аист=(Амест+5.5)/2

----------


## Igor_k

Забыл добавить,что мрак и ужас -это личная оценка Вуду,он же Винд,Бриз,Спитфайр и Жуки-Пуки.У него на кафедре стоял какой-то из ранних Сапфиров

----------


## ДА-200

_Вы не в курсе,какая СПО стояла на 23-19 и какая -на23-22?_

СПО-15 стояла на обеих вариантах.


23-19:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...MLD/1297875/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...MLD/1291685/L/

----------


## muk33

> Borden
> 
> Д-О,как я понимаю,это дальность обнаружения,а вот что такое ПРРВ и какая такая "борода"?Т-6 -это кто -Су-24?
> Т.е. на Р-23\24р был режим наведения на помеху?
> М-ка в ППС на МВ в принципе не работала или просто дальности обнаружения были так малы,что до отворота было невозможно успеть?
> Угол атаки,если не ошибаюсь,пересчитывался по формуле:
> Аист=(Амест+5.5)/2


Это Переключатель Режимов Работы Вооружения, на бороде- это жаргон летчиков-пульт под приборной доской, между ногами, рукоятка Т-образная, лимб расчерчен на сектора для каждого вида АВ-глянешь-все понятно. Т-6-это Су-24. Режим наведения не на помеху, а на постановщик: он на экране индицировался на вершине "пирамидки" помехи. М-ка в ППС на фоне земли в принципе не работала. Насчет точной формулы посмотрю завтра в методичке- точно не вспомню (на 23-м летал в декабре 2006 года) :)

----------


## мартин

* Доброго времени суток всем!* 
Приветствую вас из дальнего запада. :Smile:  Вот какая интересная дискуссия по теме Миг-23, спасибо всем огромное, радость читать. 

1. MUK33, если вы помните время установки блока БПС-23 с датчиком ДПР-23 входящих в состав системы САУ-23  на ранних версях Миг-23 и Миг-23М?.

2.На форуме Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums  идут дискуссия с американскими летчиками „Bandit42, Donno21” которые работали по программе CONSTANT PEG в годах 1980-89 и испытывали русские самолеты Миг-23MС и БН. Надо сказать что их отношение к Миг-23,  нехорошое, почему? Прочитайте !!. Есть и такая мысль что двигатель изд. 55 было возможно розрушить/уничтожить, когда Миг-23МС срывался в штопор потому что двигатель невыдерживал боковую перегрузку.  Хмм,.... я рассказывал ему о помпаже,  читайте Мартинеза. Извините, все перевести на русский язык невозможно..

Вот такой вопрос, MUK33, если вы помните такие случаи когда двигатель Р29-300 розрушалься по таким причинам, как штопор Мига-23 или помпаж в штопоре, спасибо.

Key publishing forum link.
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...t=92244&page=7


Ещё одна просьба,  RA3DCS если у вас есть фото кабин М-шек, П-шек и МЛД-шек, пожалуйста давайте сюда.

Martin

----------


## muk33

> * Доброго времени суток всем!* 
> Приветствую вас из дальнего запада. Вот какая интересная дискуссия по теме Миг-23, спасибо всем огромное, радость читать. 
> 
> 1. MUK33, если вы помните время установки блока БПС-23 с датчиком ДПР-23 входящих в состав системы САУ-23  на ранних версях Миг-23 и Миг-23М?.
> 
> 2.На форуме Key Publishing Ltd Aviation Forums  идут дискуссия с американскими летчиками „Bandit42, Donno21” которые работали по программе CONSTANT PEG в годах 1980-89 и испытывали русские самолеты Миг-23MС и БН. Надо сказать что их отношение к Миг-23,  нехорошое, почему? Прочитайте !!. Есть и такая мысль что двигатель изд. 55 было возможно розрушить/уничтожить, когда Миг-23МС срывался в штопор потому что двигатель невыдерживал боковую перегрузку.  Хмм,.... я рассказывал ему о помпаже,  читайте Мартинеза. Извините, все перевести на русский язык невозможно..
> 
> Вот такой вопрос, MUK33, если вы помните такие случаи когда двигатель Р29-300 розрушалься по таким причинам, как штопор Мига-23 или помпаж в штопоре, спасибо.
> 
> ...


1. Вопрос не совсем понял, но отвечу - у нас на М-ках 6-7-й серии такой блок имелся (самолеты выпуска 1976 года), а вот на 50 и 51-м (3-й и 2-й серии соответственно (1974 год) этих блоков вроде не было, поэтому (отчасти) мы на них на сложный пилотаж и не летали.
2. Противопомпажные системы на М-ках и спарках были двух типов-старая (название запамятовал) и новая-АКВС. Даже на приборной доске наклеивали шильдик "АКВС", там где она стояла. Так вот она работала так, что летчик зачастую только на земле узнавал, что у него был помпаж (задушенный системой на корню). На штопоре надо было следить, чтобы не поперла температура и вовремя выключить двигатель (а потом запустить). И боковая перегрузка тут совершенно не причем. Элементарный срыв потока в компрессоре. Эту особенность видимо и не знали заокеанские коллеги (или плохо учили теорию РД). В ГЛИЦ "штопорная" МиГ-23УБ б/н "08" благополучно "дожила" до 1998 года и ничего у неё не развалилось. А самые опытные штопорники ГЛИЦ Кондауров, а позже Мызин таких случаев (разрушения) не припомнили. "Хороший" помпаж может разрушить ЛЮБОЙ двигатель, не только на МиГ-23. А нехорошее отношение-вещь вкусовая. Их можно понять- у них Бонг погиб на МиГ-23.

----------


## мартин

> 1. Вопрос не совсем понял, но отвечу - .


MUK33, вы мне хорошо отвечали, дело в том что у нас в бывшей ЧССР первые Миги-23МФ поступили на воружение в 1978 году и у них были блоки автопилота САУ-23А , но в процессе експлуатации доведенных до состояния САУ-23А „серия 2” каким нибудь то буллетином с установкой блока БПС-23, БПС -  это значить Блок пересекающих  связей.  В 1981 Миги-23МЛ прилетели уже с новым САУ-23АМ, конечно с БПС-ем. Я хотел узнать если в Советских ВВС были похожие доработки автопилотов как у нас для улучшениа безопасности полетов на больших углах атаки.
Поэтому, ответ точный что на М-ках с годом выпуска 1976 был уже блок БПС-23  использован.





> На штопоре надо было следить, чтобы не поперла температура и вовремя выключить двигатель (а потом запустить).


Абсолютно точно я написал на англицком языке. Интересно,  что заокеанские эксперты (напр. BANDIT42 налетавший приблизительно 300 часов ) по теме Миг-23 написали что во время штопора небыло нужно выключить двигатель Р29-300, но только снижать его обороты на малый газ.  Книга „Red Eagles”, автор Steve Davies, это эпизоды и комические анекдоты амерских летчиков-испытателей эксплуатирующих советские самолеты Миг-15,17,21,23. По их мненю, самолеты Миг-23МС и БН были просто хуже всех что они летали в жизни.

----------


## Igor_k

ДА-200
Спасибо.наверно и на иракских 23-х был тот же набор:н-003 и береза

----------


## Igor_k

> * Доброго времени суток всем!* 
> Приветствую вас из дальнего запада. Вот какая интересная дискуссия по теме Миг-23, спасибо всем огромное
> 
> Martin


И Вам спасибо на добром слове :Smile: ,мы стараемся
А то что тем американским летчикам не понравились МС и БН -ничего удивительного,самолеты они получили из Египта,т.е. это машины начала 70-х,когда все недостатки 23-х не то что были вылечены,но даже до конца исследованы.Особенно это относится у 23МС -там все траблы ранних 23-х сочетались с примитивным  БРЭО от Миг-21
МУК33
На сайте форум кейпаблишинг,на который ссылается Мартин,есть фотография,сделанная через перископ 23-го,с примечанием,что обзор у Миг-23 не такой хреновый,как принято думать.Вы пользовались перископом во время БВБ?Первая противопомпажная система(не АКВС) не СПП называлась?Ее,вроде бы,Гарнаев чуть ли не матом крыл
 И еще.На ПВО-шных 23-х Х-23 и специзделие в принципе не ставились?

----------


## muk33

> И Вам спасибо на добром слове,мы стараемся
> А то что тем американским летчикам не понравились МС и БН -ничего удивительного,самолеты они получили из Египта,т.е. это машины начала 70-х,когда все недостатки 23-х не то что были вылечены,но даже до конца исследованы.Особенно это относится у 23МС -там все траблы ранних 23-х сочетались с примитивным  БРЭО от Миг-21
> МУК33
> На сайте форум кейпаблишинг,на который ссылается Мартин,есть фотография,сделанная через перископ 23-го,с примечанием,что обзор у Миг-23 не такой хреновый,как принято думать.Вы пользовались перископом во время БВБ?Первая противопомпажная система(не АКВС) не СПП называлась?Ее,вроде бы,Гарнаев чуть ли не матом крыл
>  И еще.На ПВО-шных 23-х Х-23 и специзделие в принципе не ставились?


Перископом пользовались, постоянно. А еще и зеркалами бокового обзора. На МЛД  носовая часть бала отклонена, если мне не изменяет память на 4 градуса вниз, поэтому обзор вперед был чуть получше, чем на м-ке. Оборудование для Х-23 (Дельта) лежало на складе, но не использовалось. А когда (году в 89) пошла эпопея с разоружением (МиГ-23УБ стал 23У, все БП по земле в Инструкции почеркали) все вывезли. Возможно и СПП, но точно скажу, когда разыщу свои старые конспекты. :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

Интересно,я думал,что перископом пользовались только при перелетах -поглядывать на ведомого.А откуда взялись зеркала бокового обзора?Тот же С.Мороз писал о самодельных,но с добавлением,что в полете они сильно дрожали и изображение расплывалось.
Про Х-23 и специзделие спрашивал именно в контексте упомянутой эпопеи -хоть какой-то выигрыш в весе получили?
Еще вопрос -как выглядела прогноз-дорожка на мла-2 и вообще имела ли она какое-то практическое щначение?

----------


## борден

Уважаемый muk33, в литературе есть информации по МиГ-23УБ с БРЛС РП-22 (с МиГ-21), но я никогда не видел такой. Правда, все спарки которые получили мы в Болгарии (даже выпущенные в 1984 году) имели в передней кабине панели на которые угадывались контуры индикатора БРЛС, но такой не было.
Видели ли Вы спарка с РЛС?

----------


## muk33

> Интересно,я думал,что перископом пользовались только при перелетах -поглядывать на ведомого.А откуда взялись зеркала бокового обзора?Тот же С.Мороз писал о самодельных,но с добавлением,что в полете они сильно дрожали и изображение расплывалось.
> Про Х-23 и специзделие спрашивал именно в контексте упомянутой эпопеи -хоть какой-то выигрыш в весе получили?
> Еще вопрос -как выглядела прогноз-дорожка на мла-2 и вообще имела ли она какое-то практическое щначение?


Зеркала бокоого обзора стояли только на боевых: М и МЛД, на спарках их не было. На самодельные они не были похожи, да и кому нужна такая самодеятельность. Никакого выигрыша по весу мы не почувствовали-это было чисто политическое решение. Да и не летали мы в ПВО с этими подвесками, на спарках стояли (под правым наплывом) антенны, обтекатели остались на месте. Прогноз-дорожка на прицеле АСП-17 (на МЛД) не реализована по сути. Там только аналог ОПТИКИ с расширением поля обзора за счет выдижения отражателя.
По второму вопросу. Таких спарок лично не видел, они все были из опытной серии ( в строевые части не попали), но по конфигурации приборной доски понятно, что там был тубус по типу МиГ-21 поздних серий. А в серии что-то менять очень проблемно. Вместо локаторов на серийных УБ ставили весовые балансиры в виде металлических колец. Если интересно, могу поспрашивать Берсенева.

----------


## Igor_k

> Зеркала бокоого обзора стояли только на боевых: М и МЛД, на спарках их не было. На самодельные они не были похожи, да и кому нужна такая самодеятельность.  Прогноз-дорожка на прицеле АСП-17 (на МЛД) не реализована по сути. Там только аналог ОПТИКИ с расширением поля обзора за счет выдижения отражателя.


Просто мне ни разу не встречались фотографии таких зеркал
а что значит -не реализована?Я думал,что на МЛД РЛПК в режиме ББ был сопряжен с АСП и прогноз-дорожка просто отображала на отражателе информацию от РЛПК -для стрельбы в облаках или ночью

----------


## muk33

> Просто мне ни разу не встречались фотографии таких зеркал
> а что значит -не реализована?Я думал,что на МЛД РЛПК в режиме ББ был сопряжен с АСП и прогноз-дорожка просто отображала на отражателе информацию от РЛПК -для стрельбы в облаках или ночью


На 23-м понятия РЛПК не было, просто БРЛС с РП. Он в режиме ББ (для УР) выдавал только дальность, но не целеуказание. Оно осуществлялось от перемещения летчиком кнюппеля "Метка", который в этом режиме был связан с подвижной маркой АСП-17 (которая имела тот же вид, что и на Су-17,-25). Головки Р-60М отслеживали это перемещение. Для пушки существовал упрощенный аналог режима НЕСИНХР по воздуху (с индикацией от СЕИ), а режима ПРОГ.-ДОР. просто не было. Кстати этот режим для ПМУ, а не для облаков и ночи - ведь в нем надо вписать цель между "усами" визуально! Только НЕСИНХР. Насчет зеркал-это точно, но пока не могу найти старый альбом, найду- отсканирую.

----------


## Igor_k

Т.е.,БВБ ночью или в СМУ для МЛД был так же невозможен как и для предыдущих модификаций?

----------


## muk33

> Т.е.,БВБ ночью или в СМУ для МЛД был так же невозможен как и для предыдущих модификаций?


Если цель неманеврирующая и не имеет систем предупреждения об облучении (что в наше время маловероятно), то ее можно было атаковать в НЕСИНХРЕ. Ночью в ПМУ можно было использовать ТП - он на 23-х был очень хорош (дальность в этом случае можно было либо получать от РЛ в режиме квазиобзора, либо вообще снять блокировку по дальности). Если цель маневрирует, то он невозможен на всех типах существующих истребителей, не имеющих очки ночного видения. Да и последние, существенно снижая поле зрения, не способствуют эффективной работе.

----------


## Igor_k

Несинхр -это режим АСП без всяких авт.поправок?Если так,то причем здесь облучение,или я что-то путаю.Про ТП я читал,что он видел дальше,чем КОЛС у Миг-29,но думал,что такое мнение возникло из-за того,что Миг-23 работал по другому 23-му,а Миг-29,соответственно,-по другому 29-му(с меньшей,чем у МИг-23 ИК сигнатурой)
 Еще вопрос -как Вы оцениваете скорость крена у 23-х -достаточная,хорошая,или,на

----------


## muk33

> Несинхр -это режим АСП без всяких авт.поправок?Если так,то причем здесь облучение,или я что-то путаю.Про ТП я читал,что он видел дальше,чем КОЛС у Миг-29,но думал,что такое мнение возникло из-за того,что Миг-23 работал по другому 23-му,а Миг-29,соответственно,-по другому 29-му(с меньшей,чем у МИг-23 ИК сигнатурой)
>  Еще вопрос -как Вы оцениваете скорость крена у 23-х -достаточная,хорошая,или,на





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## muk33

> Кстати по СУ-15 не могли бы Вы уточнить у Вашего товарища такой вопрос:
> Имеется индикатор радиолокационного прицела предположительно РП-15 Орел Д-58 . Вроде бы они стояли на СУ-15, хотя документального подтверждения нет (фотографии кабины СУ-15 с таким прицелом не нашел). На Су-15ТМ стоит другой прицел.
> Действительно ли это Орел Д-58 и стоял ли он на СУ-15?


Сегодня наконец-то показал эти фото товарищу, летавшему на Су-15 (Дикий или мустанг). Да, это индикатор "Орла", слева ФКП и в этом режиме пленки хватало на 10 минут. Но вот индикатора скорости сближения (внизу) на их машинах (в Моршанске) не было. Видимо стоял не на всех сериях. На ТМ-е он не летал, поэтому по предыдущим фото ждем другого товарища из командировки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сегодня наконец-то показал эти фото товарищу, летавшему на Су-15.......


Спасибо за информацию! Еще один непонятный вопрос прояснили!

----------


## Igor_k

> Нет, тот НЕСИНХР о котором вы говорите каменный век. Современный НЕСИНХР не учитывает только поправку на движение цели, а все остальное учитывает (на самолетах поколение 4 (и с плюсами тоже). Я имел в виду режим стрельбы из ВПУ с прицеливанием по радиолокатору (у него такое же название, не путать с НЕСИНХР АСП-17). Насчет ИК сигнатуры, еще посмотреть, у кого она больше (нагретая сажа светит дай боже). Скорость крена у всех 23 примерно одинаковая (крыло то одинаковое-III редакции) и достаточно хорошая. У МиГ-29 конечно лучше. На крыле 33 вроде была получше, но это субъективно.



Так я тоже имел в виду стрельбу по ВЦ с прицеливанием по радиолокатору,причем именно для 23-го. ХАН на абазе писал,что на МЛД был режим прогноз-дорожка для стрельбы ночью и в облаках.Но дело в том,что он -ИБАшник,на МЛД летал мало и не в лучшие времена.Сам он из пушки не стрелял и рассказывает с чужих слов.
 Про сажу не понял -это значит,что у Миг-29 не полностью сгорало топливо -в отличие от 23-го?Ведь сам по себе двухконтурный двигатель д.б. намного холоднее.Но ТП,как я понял,все равно лучше у Миг-23
Про сравнение скорости крена у 23-го и 29 читал на форуме у Андрея Чижа:
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383
не знаю,насколько правильно он сравнивает

----------


## muk33

> Так я тоже имел в виду стрельбу по ВЦ с прицеливанием по радиолокатору,причем именно для 23-го. ХАН на абазе писал,что на МЛД был режим прогноз-дорожка для стрельбы ночью и в облаках.Но дело в том,что он -ИБАшник,на МЛД летал мало и не в лучшие времена.Сам он из пушки не стрелял и рассказывает с чужих слов.
>  Про сажу не понял -это значит,что у Миг-29 не полностью сгорало топливо -в отличие от 23-го?Ведь сам по себе двухконтурный двигатель д.б. намного холоднее.Но ТП,как я понял,все равно лучше у Миг-23
> Про сравнение скорости крена у 23-го и 29 читал на форуме у Андрея Чижа:
> http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383
> не знаю,насколько правильно он сравнивает


Это совсем не то-"прогноз-дорожка" появилась только на Су-27 и МиГ-29 (ИЛС-31). Не забывайте, что на 23 (МЛ, МЛД) стоял оптический прицел АСП-17, как на Су-17М(3,4) и Су-25. И отличался он только наличием режима ЦУ для Р-60. МиГ-29 отличается большим дымлением на бесфорсажных режимах. Это и есть сажа, которая светится в ИК-диапазоне. Только на последних модификациях РД-33 справились с этой проблемой (посмотрите на 29К/КУБ и 29М2). Температура имееет значение, но в данном случае я имел в виду не это. Что касается Чижа, в данном случае надо рассмотреть графики ωx =f(α).

----------


## Igor_k

Честно говоря,с графиками так и не понял.Если не сложно,объясните,что с чем надо сравнивать
А где Вы пересекались с Миг-29?Проводились совместные учения?

----------


## muk33

> Честно говоря,с графиками так и не понял.Если не сложно,объясните,что с чем надо сравнивать
> А где Вы пересекались с Миг-29?Проводились совместные учения?


Оба графика даны в функции от числа М (это прямолинейный горизонтальный полет), а надо рассматривать (если мы имеем в виду маневрирование) в функции от угла атаки.  А на МиГ-29 (9-12, 9-13, 9-13с) я налетал около 200 часов после МиГ-23.

----------


## Igor_k

Теперь понятнее.Просто один летчик,который летал на 21БИС,23МЛ/МЛА и 9-12 по скорости крена расположил их так:МЛ,затем 9-12 и хуже БИС.Но,во-первых,он честно оговорился,что точно не помнит,во-вторых,вопрос был поставлен про угловую скорость вообще.Кстати,интересно еще с Су-27 сравнить.А то пишут -большой,тяжелый,инертный
 По поводу сажи у 29-го.Т.е.,для ИК-сигнатуры она важнее,чем температура самого двигателя?И,главное,на форсаже РД-33 работают без этой гадости,т.е. тут,по крайней мере,Миг-29 д.б.холоднее,а ведь ТП,как я понимаю,в основном.применяют по целям,идущим на форсаже.

----------


## Вовчек

Сравнение по угловой скорости крена- а почему БИС должен быть хуже 9-12 и МЛ.?

----------


## muk33

> Теперь понятнее.Просто один летчик,который летал на 21БИС,23МЛ/МЛА и 9-12 по скорости крена расположил их так:МЛ,затем 9-12 и хуже БИС.Но,во-первых,он честно оговорился,что точно не помнит,во-вторых,вопрос был поставлен про угловую скорость вообще.Кстати,интересно еще с Су-27 сравнить.А то пишут -большой,тяжелый,инертный
>  По поводу сажи у 29-го.Т.е.,для ИК-сигнатуры она важнее,чем температура самого двигателя?И,главное,на форсаже РД-33 работают без этой гадости,т.е. тут,по крайней мере,Миг-29 д.б.холоднее,а ведь ТП,как я понимаю,в основном.применяют по целям,идущим на форсаже.


Нет такой селективности по режиму работы двигателя(ей) цели. Конечно на форсаже он видит чуть дальше, но современные самолеты на форсаже летают 5-10% полетного времени, в основном на взлете, в стратосфере и во время БМВБ, если до этого доходит. На этих этапах применение ТП проблематично из-за сравнительно узкого поля зрения. ТП нужен для скрытного прицеливания, без собственного демаскирования. Как и любой приемник он имеет определенный спектр пропускания,а газовая струя очень важный источник информации о цели, чтоб ее игнорировать. Сажа сильно поднимает температуру струи, т.к. остывает медленнее и тянется она дальше. 
Что касается "биса"- он ничем не отличается (в этом плане) от других 21-х с АП-155(от "С" и новее). А вот самолеты до ПФМ включительно (с КАП-2) пожалуй были порезвее. Мне довелось полетать на МиГ-21У первых серий (с узким килем, нижним расположением парашюта и ПВД, креслами СК и щелевым закрылком). У него была великолепная угловая скорость крена (да и не только крена), боевые рядом не стояли.

----------


## RA3DCS

Попалась интересная панель от МиГ-23. на ней нет индикатора стреловидности крыла ИСК-1. Остальные панели как на МЛ. Что это за модификация мига? Качество фотографии очень неважное.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, рассказываю про ГДФ (никто так и не отреагировал). Расшифровывается "Глубокое дросселирование форсажа". Была тема (скорее НИР в полете), форсаж на доработанных машинах включался на оборотах двигателя 85%. Это позволяло избавиться от ступеньки по тяге и улучшало параметры рабочего процесса. Однако хорошая мысль инженеров не понравилась пилотам - существенно вырос расход топлива. И от идеи отказались, а самолеты раздали, отключив систему (АЗС "ГДФ" остался). Один такой МЛД и появился у нас, перегнали из Буревестника в 1992 году. Бортовой 45, 10-й серии.


Вот панель с таким выключателем ГДФ. Законтрен намертво.

----------


## muk33

Судя по галетнику режимов работы станции- это борт, на котором проводились испытания (такие временные шильдики, сделанные явно от руки). А на них все может быть (или не быть:), или стоять в другом месте. ГДФ тот, узнаю. А вот вам обещанная фотка с зеркалами на МиГ-23М (10 участок, 1987 год). Качество правда не очень, позже пришлю лучше.

----------


## ДА-200

А етот ГДФ как работал? Где применялся - изд. 47, 55, 77?
Схемы есть?

----------


## muk33

> А етот ГДФ как работал? Где применялся - изд. 47, 55, 77?
> Схемы есть?


Только на изд.77. А как работал-смотрите мое сообщение выше. Схемы я видел только в ВВИА, на занятиях по автоматике ТРД. Там не так все сложно, снимались упоры форсажа на РУД, а сам форсаж разжигался на оборотах турбокомпрессора более 85%. Таких машин были единицы. У нас такой АЗС стоял на машине с/н ...10627. Но сама система была отключена.

----------


## ДА-200

Думаю что была нужна доработка Насос-датчиком, АДТ, РСФ.. Практически все.
В кабине 10632 такого АЗС не было..

А тот 10627 - он сейчас в музее?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А тот 10627 - он сейчас в музее?


В каком?............

----------


## muk33

> Думаю что была нужна доработка Насос-датчиком, АДТ, РСФ.. Практически все.
> В кабине 10632 такого АЗС не было..
> 
> А тот 10627 - он сейчас в музее?


Сгнил на "базе хранения" в Хурбе

----------


## muk33

> Вот панель с таким выключателем ГДФ. Законтрен намертво.


А это с какого с/н?

----------


## ДА-200

Я имел в виду 10645.. Извините  :Mad: 



http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...MLD/0668425/L/

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...MLD/0668425/L/


А этот-то здесь причем?

----------


## muk33

> Думаю что была нужна доработка Насос-датчиком, АДТ, РСФ.. Практически все.
> В кабине 10632 такого АЗС не было..
> 
> А тот 10627 - он сейчас в музее?


Могу добавить еще, что эту машину мы получили не с Талды-Кургана, как большинство МЛД, а с аэродрома Буревестник (41иап, о.Итуруп). Там матчасть менялась часто, из-за коррозии. И этот прилетел тронутый ржавчиной. Но почистили, подкрасили и летал до 1994 года.

----------


## ДА-200

> А этот-то здесь причем?


Ето 0390310645.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А это с какого с/н?


Серийный номер 0390312570 79г.в.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ето 0390310645.


Понял, спасибо.

----------


## Igor_k

Т.е. зеркала ставились по каким-то биллютеням и никаких вибраций,о которых писал С.Мороз не было?
А Вы не в курсе,в каком состоянии была программа 23А/К?На сайте завода им.Чернышева было обтекаемое упоминание,что завод готовился к производству Р-100

----------


## Fighter

> Сравнение по угловой скорости крена- а почему БИС должен быть хуже 9-12 и МЛ.?


Извините слишком поздно вошел на ветку. Летал на  21, на 23 и 29. По максимальной угловой скорости крена самолеты располагаются так: МиГ-21, МиГ-29, МиГ-23. По поводу дымного следа, дым на максимале (на форсаже это не проявляется) появился при определенном повышении температуры газов перед турбиной. Это была проблема не ИК, а чисто визуальной заметности, дальность визуального обнаружения "дымящего" самолета вырастает в десятки раз, и может явиться реальной причиной поражения в боздушном бою. Поэтому перед конструкторами двигателей еще в 60- 70 гг начала ставиться задача снижения дымности. К сожалению, у нас до определенного момента она была второстепенной. У американцев самым дымным наверное был J79 на F-4, у нас Р-29 на МиГ-23. Не полностью устранили дым и на РД-33 и PW100. Подобная проблема и с дымностью ракет на активном участке, тут дым белый, и очень демаскирует момент пуска. На старых ракетах и топливах он был менее заметным и чуть темным. Американцы на АIM-120 и последних AIM-9 добились значительного снижения дымности двигателя за счет новых составов. У нас до этого руки только доходят.

----------


## Igor_k

Ув.Fighter,насколько я понял,на 21-х Вы летали почти на всех модификациях,а на каких 23-х?

----------


## Igor_k

Мда,совсем захирела ветка.Еще один небольшой вброс.Когда-то на форумавиа были очень содержательные дискуссии,по крайней мере,до тех пор,пока не появились любители,которые стали объяснять летчикам,на каком -не те летали.
Саму ветку 6-летней давности уже не поднять,но могу дать ссылку на сайт,где я выложил зип:
http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....=205&start=270

----------


## muk33

Согласен, надо поддержать! К МиГ-23 у меня особое отношение-8 лет на М и МЛД. Так вот насчет вибраций зеркал-такого не было, ну может на разбеге-пробеге, но кто там на зеркала смотрел! Про А/К знаю только, что написано в книжках (в частности у Фомина, да немного у Бабича (который книжки про авианосцы пишет).

----------


## FLOGGER

А что такое А\К?

----------


## muk33

> А что такое А\К?


Ппроект палубного варианта МиГ-23 для авианосца пр.1160 сначала шел под названием МиГ-23А, позднее под шифром МиГ-23К.

----------


## Igor_k

Почитать можно здесь:
http://paralay.com/atakr.html
Особенно впечатлил обзор вперед-вниз в 15 град и двигатель Р-100 в 15000кг.Ведь если бы такой можно было впихнуть в обычный МЛД,то получился бы новый самолет

----------


## Igor_k

Еще вопрос всем бывшим и настоящим летчикам.На соседнем форуме Андрей Чиж удтверждает,что системы авт.управления (Лазурь,Бирюза и пр.)были фактически неработоспособны и найдется немного летчиков,которые ими пользовались.Насколько это соответствует?

----------


## muk33

Он наверное служил в ВВС (а об этом говорит фраза "Лазурь, Бирюза и пр."), где ими фактически и не пользовались, поскольку дело это действительно хлопотное, много аппаратуры надо было задействовать (и она должна работать), а летчикам-много читать. В ПВО ситуация была прямо противоположная: за процент наведений с использованием КРУ спрашивали и порою очень строго. На ЛТУ перехваты как правило выполнялись в автоматизированном режиме в режиме радиомолчания. И это было оправдано- как-то раз в нашем ЛТУ участвовал постановщик, так вот радиосвязи просто не стало (на 10 минут, потом его заставили выключить помехи, поскольку самолеты-цели шли без управления). А ведь на войне так и будет! А тем более не следует говорить об этой проблеме в прошедшем числе: там, где за годы бардака сохранили КП и их оборудование (а это, как правило, опять-таки бывшие ПВО-шные полки) продолжают пользоваться данной аппаратурой до сих пор. А что это за соседний форум, дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## Chizh

> ...В ПВО ситуация была прямо противоположная: за процент наведений с использованием КРУ спрашивали и порою очень строго. На ЛТУ перехваты как правило выполнялись в автоматизированном режиме в режиме радиомолчания.


Позвольте уточнить, в автоматизированном или автоматическом, т.е. по директорам или в полностью автоматическом режиме без участия летчика в контуре управления?

----------


## Igor_k

Это отсюда:
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=58783&page=3
и дальше

----------


## muk33

> Позвольте уточнить, в автоматизированном или автоматическом, т.е. по директорам или в полностью автоматическом режиме без участия летчика в контуре управления?


Это зависело от работоспособности внешнего контура САУ на конкретном самолете. Специалистов (способных) по настройке САУ было мало, они ценились на вес золота. В частности, нашего возили по всему ДВ, а через 2 года вообще забрали куда-то то ли в Африку, то ли в Сирию. После этого процент нормально работающих САУ стал неуклонно снижаться. Так что в основном по директорам. А "Без участия летчика" у нас на М,МЛД не получалось в принципе - автомата тяги-то не было. Вроде на "П"-шках было, но я этот самолет знаю понаслышке, на ДВ их не было. Да и на Су-27 (позже), хоть и наводились в автомате, РУДами работали вручную.

----------


## Igor_k

Вроде не охватили еще одну тему:вооружение,понятно,чт

----------


## C-22

Истребитель МиГ-23П бережно хранящийся в 22 гвиап. Бортовой номер не
"родной", соответствует номеру полка.
http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...mig-23_800.htm


На фото МиГ-23М....

На вооружении 22-го гв. иап были МиГ-23М, а позднее МиГ-23МЛД

----------


## FLOGGER

Да у него, мне кажется, и камуфляж "не родной", да и номер белого цвета сомнителен. А выглядит он, действительно, прекрасно.

----------


## FLOGGER

А как вообще отличить П от МЛ?

----------


## Igor_k

> А как вообще отличить П от МЛ?


С трудом
На воздухозаборниках П стоят накладки специфической формы(на других 23-х они могут быть,а могут и нет).у П в нижней части накладок есть какие-то маленькие антенны

----------


## Mig

> На вооружении 22-го гв. иап были МиГ-23М, а позднее МиГ-23МЛД


А на каком аэродроме базировался 22 гиап?

----------


## FLOGGER

> С трудом
> На воздухозаборниках П стоят накладки специфической формы(на других 23-х они могут быть,а могут и нет).у П в нижней части накладок есть какие-то маленькие антенны


Про эти накладки речь? Так это "П" или не факт?

----------


## C-22

Это усиливающие накладки, на П могли быть, но это не он. 
На фото МиГ-23МЛД. Ищите фото, где в "этом районе" видны антены двух типов...

----------


## FLOGGER

А поясняющей фото не могли бы в меня запустить?

----------


## C-22

> А поясняющей фото не могли бы в меня запустить?


Ловите... Это то что бросается сразу в глаза и лучше всего видно...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> А на каком аэродроме базировался 22 гиап?


Центральная Угловая (Артем), 11-я ОА ПВО

----------


## FLOGGER

Извиняюсь, вот это "П"?

----------


## C-22

Совершенно верно....

----------


## Igor_k

недавно нашел на болгарском форуме:
http://nauka.bg/forum/index.php?show...st=20&start=20
В основном,явная мурзилка,есть очевидные ляпы типа СПС-141 на М и МЛ,но меня заинтересовало следующая фраза:
23МЛ оснащен оптическим прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ,обеспечивающим стрельбу из пушки,пуски НАР,а также целеуказание ракетам с ТГС.Целеуказание(лишь в вертикальной плоскости,на 8град вверх и 5.5 вниз)производится путем вращения РУД вокруг продольной оси(по и против часовой стрелки)Это позволяет снизить требования к точности пилотирования при атаке целей,маневрирующими с большими перегрузками
В прицеле АСП-17МЛ(23П,МЛА и МЛД) диапазон углов целеуказания составляет:
+16/-18 в верт.плоскости и +/-12 по азимуту
Кто-то может прокомментировать,во-первых,насколько это соответствует,а во-вторых,что крутят в прицеле 17МЛ?

----------


## muk33

> недавно нашел на болгарском форуме:
> http://nauka.bg/forum/index.php?show...st=20&start=20
> В основном,явная мурзилка,есть очевидные ляпы типа СПС-141 на М и МЛ,но меня заинтересовало следующая фраза:
> 23МЛ оснащен оптическим прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ,обеспечивающим стрельбу из пушки,пуски НАР,а также целеуказание ракетам с ТГС.Целеуказание(лишь в вертикальной плоскости,на 8град вверх и 5.5 вниз)производится путем вращения РУД вокруг продольной оси(по и против часовой стрелки)Это позволяет снизить требования к точности пилотирования при атаке целей,маневрирующими с большими перегрузками
> В прицеле АСП-17МЛ(23П,МЛА и МЛД) диапазон углов целеуказания составляет:
> +16/-18 в верт.плоскости и +/-12 по азимуту
> Кто-то может прокомментировать,во-первых,насколько это соответствует,а во-вторых,что крутят в прицеле 17МЛ?


Отвечаю. Цифры в основном правильные, только не +16 /-18 а +16/-8. На прицеле АСП режим целеуказания включался при положении прицела "НЕПОД". В АСП-17 почти полноценный режим ЦУ - там ничего не "крутят" - там целеуказание осуществлялось от кнюппеля аппаратуры "Метка" на РУС (большим пальцем). Это намного удобнее. Крутить РУД, одновременно с энергичным его перемещением (в БМВБ)  крайне неудобно. Добавлю, что не все Р-60 имели этот режим, только "М". А вообще, большинство летчиков в ближнем бою "прицеливаются всем самолетом".

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо.Т.е. ценность этого режима несколько преувеличена?А не было ситуаций-
Надо бы довернуть,а он,гад,уходит?

----------


## RA3DCS

На одном МиГ-23 обнаружены нетипичные антенны. Может, кто подсказать, что это за антенны?

----------


## muk33

> На одном МиГ-23 обнаружены нетипичные антенны. Может, кто подсказать, что это за антенны?


Судя по линиям фоторазметки, нанесенных по борту, это самолет, использовавшийся в испытаниях. А у таких аппаратов антенн (нештатных) может быть масса - дополнительные ответчики, антенны телеметрии и т.д.

----------


## muk33

> Спасибо.Т.е. ценность этого режима несколько преувеличена?А не было ситуаций-
> Надо бы довернуть,а он,гад,уходит?


1 - преувеличена
2 - если уходит, надо либо идти вверх (если скорость большая), либо вниз (если наоборот). Но, в любом случае, для Др РМД это не очень критично. Р-60 - хорошая ракета.

----------


## C-22

> На одном МиГ-23 обнаружены нетипичные антенны. Может, кто подсказать, что это за антенны?


На втором фото антенна ответчика СО-69, на первом и третьем антенны станции РЭБ "Гардения" (опытная машина для отработуи станции, в серии небыло)

----------


## Igor_k

> На втором фото антенна ответчика СО-69, на первом и третьем антенны станции РЭБ "Гардения" (опытная машина для отработуи станции, в серии небыло)


На форуме SVVAULSH.ru человек утверждал,что в Купино были МЛДГ

----------


## RA3DCS

Все-таки неясно была ли станция РЭБ «Градения» на серийных МиГ-23, или только на МиГ-25 ?

----------


## airframe28

> На одном МиГ-23 обнаружены нетипичные антенны. Может, кто подсказать, что это за антенны?


Это из Долгого Ледова МиГ на фото? С такими же антеннами на Ходынке тож стоит  МиГ-23

----------


## Igor_k

> Все-таки неясно была ли станция РЭБ «Градения» на серийных МиГ-23, или только на МиГ-25 ?


Миг-25 -это очепятка?
В Купино стоял 849 ИАП,впрочем,уточнить не удалось

----------


## Igor_k

> 1 - преувеличена
> 2 - если уходит, надо либо идти вверх (если скорость большая), либо вниз (если наоборот). Но, в любом случае, для Др РМД это не очень критично. Р-60 - хорошая ракета.


В смысле -60М?
поэтому для меня было странно читать такие ужосы:
http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?65.50354.0
пост от19.02.2009-20:17:32
Как же тогда пускали Р-73?

----------


## RA3DCS

> С такими же антеннами на Ходынке тож стоит  МиГ-23


А где на Ходынском поле Вы видели МиГ-23 с такими антеннами? Там вроде из 23 только два МиГ23М остались Бн 11, 21. и МиГ-23Б бн 321.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Купино стоял 849 ИАП,впрочем,уточнить не удалось


Имеется в виду со станциями "Гардения "? 
По данным (muk33) таких самолетов МиГ-23МЛГ было всего 3 штуки. Один потерпел аварию в Ахтубинске. Два осталось.

----------


## airframe28

> А где на Ходынском поле Вы видели МиГ-23 с такими антеннами? Там вроде из 23 только два МиГ23М остались Бн 11, 21. и МиГ-23Б бн 321.


Борт 37, стоит в самом конце, если смотреть от ледового дворца.
Или за те 2 месяца что я там не был его успели уничтожить?

----------


## airframe28



----------


## muk33

В Купино я был 2 раза (гонял спарки 23УБ). Никаких МЛДГ, обычные МЛ, доработанные под МЛД. Было несколько П, но на них при мне (91 и 92 год) не летали. Что касается сайта СВВАУЛШ, там больше текста, чем точных выкладок. Достаточно посмотреть список частей, вооруженных МиГ-23. Модификации не те, места базирования перепутаны (Постовая и Буревестник например), не говорю уже о в/ч. А уж о двигателе Р-33 на МиГ-23МЛ вообще атас! 
Что касается ужасов: я лично пускал с МиГ-23 Р-23Т, Р-24Р и три раза Р-60, в том числе и ночью. Никаких ограничений по скорости пуска, кроме указанных в Инструкции у нас не существовало. Мне кажется это глюки отдельно взятой части (соединения, объединения). Газы от двигателя попадали на вход В/заб (это чувствовалось по запаху в кабине). Двигатель (с АКВС) работал устойчиво. Что касается Р-73, то её на строевых 23-х так и не внедрили, хотя работы в этом направлении велись.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Борт 37, стоит в самом конце, если смотреть от ледового дворца.


Спасибо, большое за свежие фотографии борта 37. В сети удалось найти его  фотографии только начала 2000 года. Есть повод предположить, что два оставшиеся МиГ-23МЛГ еще живы!

----------


## Igor_k

> В Купино я был 2 раза (гонял спарки 23УБ). Никаких МЛДГ, обычные МЛ, доработанные под МЛД. Было несколько П, но на них при мне (91 и 92 год) не летали. Что касается сайта СВВАУЛШ, там больше текста, чем точных выкладок. Достаточно посмотреть список частей, вооруженных МиГ-23. Модификации не те, места базирования перепутаны (Постовая и Буревестник например), не говорю уже о в/ч. А уж о двигателе Р-33 на МиГ-23МЛ вообще атас! 
> Что касается ужасов: я лично пускал с МиГ-23 Р-23Т, Р-24Р и три раза Р-60, в том числе и ночью. Никаких ограничений по скорости пуска, кроме указанных в Инструкции у нас не существовало. Мне кажется это глюки отдельно взятой части (соединения, объединения). Газы от двигателя попадали на вход В/заб (это чувствовалось по запаху в кабине). Двигатель (с АКВС) работал устойчиво. Что касается Р-73, то её на строевых 23-х так и не внедрили, хотя работы в этом направлении велись.


Да,по всей видимости,человек ошибся -увидел блоки выброса ИК ловушек на спине и решил,что это что-то электронное.
 Сергею его ошибки в списке уже ткнули в нос.
На счет пусков -я потому и написал,что это странно.Но прав ли он в отношении дымности?Раз уж Вы упомянули Р-23 и Р-24,то еще вопрос -действительно пуск был таким сложным делом?Марковский про Р-23 писал:Р-23 оказалась сложной в устройстве,включавшем...и встроенные контрольно-проверочные цепи.Это требовало от летчика точного соблюдения последовательности операций по подготовке и проверке ракеты перед пуском.И была ли разница с Р-24?
 Про ракеты Р-73 -есть свидетельства,что они все-таки появились в частях,Например,в книге С.Бурдина есть фото  23МЛД(бортовой 30,230 серия на БД -Мачулище,осень 93 года.Да и в том зипе,который я выложил на сайте Паралая(это в начале 7-й ветки),тоже есть упоминания.Там вообще много интересного,хотя и спорного тоже.

----------


## muk33

Ракета была сложная в плане наземной эксплуатации, перед каждым применением (а также перед заступлением самолета на Б.Д.) ее долго подстраивали, одевая специальный колпак на голову. И это несмотря на то, что в полку конкретные изделия вешались на конкретный самолет. На тепловом варианте этого не было. 24-ки в этом плане были проще, с ними так не нянчились. Кроме того допускали смешанную подвеску (одна Р, другая Т). Для летчика никакой разницы в применении 23 или 24 не было, разве что у второй ограничений поменьше, возможности побольше. Но когда мы перешли на МЛД, про Р23-и забыли, мы их больше не видели. 
Кстати, правильнее писать именно МЛДГ, изделие 23-37. Так в документации.
Насчет 73, если настаиваете, наведу справки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, правильнее писать именно МЛДГ, изделие 23-37. Так в документации.


Из источника: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23mld.html

В 1982 г. на базе МиГ-23МЛД (23-18) был создан опытный истребитель 23-19 с более эффективной станцией предупреждения об облучении "Береза" и современной радиотехнической системой ближней навигации "Клистрон" и его вариант МиГ-23МЛДГ (23-35) со станцией активных помех "Гардения" в подвесном контейнере. Первый был рекомендован как эталон для переоборудования строевых МиГ-23МЛ ВВС Советского Союза, а второй - для серийного производства на экспорт. В 1984 г. разработали еще две модификации МиГ-23МЛД: МиГ-23МЛГ (23-37) для отечественных ВВС и МиГ-23МЛС (23-47) для зарубежных заказчиков. Обе оснащались станцией помех "Гардения" в подвесном контейнере, новой станцией предупреждения об облучении, устройствами выброса пассивных помех ВП-50-60, увеличенной боевой нагрузкой. Одним из последних вариантов модернизации истребителя в 80-е гг. стал самолет МиГ-23МЛДГ (23-57).

--------------------------------
Правда тут два изделия (23-35) и (23-57) – обозначены одинаково МиГ-23МЛДГ? А изделие (23-37) - МиГ-23МЛГ
Что вызывает сомнение!

----------


## RA3DCS

Из источника:  http://crown-airforce.narod.ru/retro...g23family.html

МиГ-23МЛГ (23-37) – оснащался станцией постановки помех СПС-141.

Снова загадки!

----------


## muk33

На "уголке неба" куча несуразностей. Начнем с углов атаки (я уже писал в одном из постов).На всех МиГ-23 указатель индицировал местный угол атаки, и по этому параметру нельзя сравнивать его с самолетами, где индицируется истинный угол. Клык не "работает совместно" с генератором вихрей на ПВД - они "лечат" совершенно разные "болячки". Адаптивной механизации на МЛД нет и не было. Носок просто выпадал на полный угол 20 (как впрочем и на 29-м). Самолеты на советской базе в Кам-рань прикрывали не Ту-16 и Ту-95, а выполняли задачу по ПВО базы. СПО-15 на МЛД и "Береза" на 23-19 это одно и то же. "Клистрон" стоял и на МЛД, как и ВП-50-60. Особенно к месту "пассаж про НЛО". Про три скорости звука на пикированиии и говорить не хочется. Видимо автор не представляет, что такое число М и как оно связано с высотой и приборной скоростью. На 23-19 мне довелось полетать, это экспортный гибрид МЛа и МЛД. Внешне-МЛ, оборудование - немного упрощенный МЛД. Вот его фото. http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...MLD/1297875/L/. А название 23-37 я привел по тех. документации.

----------


## Igor_k

Так ведь это,в общем-то,известно.Эйрвор -это каботажное судно,плавает везде,но не глубоко,а кроун эйрфорс-это творение какого-то энтузиаста,так и я могу написать
 Многие интернет-источники вешали СПС-141 на Миг-23,но в реальности,как я понимаю,истребительные варианты 23-го не несли станций помех.Это тем более странно,т.к. 21Бис все-таки получил 141 или 142(на форумавиа была подвески СПС на Бисе)
MUK33
У вас были жалобы на Клистрон?
Еще вопрос по ракетам,может быть сформулирован несколько коряво.У врагов,как известно,вешали по 4 ракеты средней дальности.На 23-м тоже следовало бы иметь 4 ,т.е. до вступления в БВБ реально было выпустить все 4?

----------


## muk33

СПС-141 прописана не только на 21бисе, но и на СМ/СМТ. Реально же её редко кто видел. Кстати при ее подвеске в кабине надо было поставить дополнительный щиток, так что это было дело не одного дня. На 23-х в строю действительно не ставилось никаких станций помех, но если учесть то, что это все-таки истребитель, бак под брюхом был нужнее.
"Клистрон" был шагом вперед, в отличие от РСБН-6 с его БВН и БВП, он помещался в одном блоке. На перелетах проще было вводить программу. Серьезных отказов не помню. Насчет РСД - маловато, конечно. Но такова компоновка самолета. И его назначение.

----------


## Igor_k

А станция помех,будь то СПС-141 или Гардения,не мешали работе своей РЛС?

----------


## muk33

> А станция помех,будь то СПС-141 или Гардения,не мешали работе своей РЛС?


Там где стояла, не мешала. Эти вопросы решаются еще в процессе проведения испытаний отдельными пунктами: "Оценка электромагнитной совместимости".

----------


## Igor_k

Muk33
Еще несколько вопросов по эмке:
одноступенчатый МРК стоял на всех 23М или только на ранних?
Про РИС писали,что система была примитивная,несовершенная и т.д.А в чем именно это выражалось?
САУ без режима Демпфер -это как раз то,что писал Мартин о БПС?

----------


## muk33

> Muk33
> Еще несколько вопросов по эмке:
> одноступенчатый МРК стоял на всех 23М или только на ранних?
> Про РИС писали,что система была примитивная,несовершенная и т.д.А в чем именно это выражалось?
> САУ без режима Демпфер -это как раз то,что писал Мартин о БПС?


Только на ранних. На 6-7 серии, которые в основном эксплуатировались в полку, стоял двухступенчатый. РИС в испытаниях оценивался очень положительно. Но все дело в том, что это система СИГНАЛИЗАЦИИ, а не активного противодействия (как СОУА), и для летчиков средней квалификации неубедительна что-ли. Кроме того направление воздействия ее на руку летчика было не совсем адекватное (спереди назад). Поэтому и начала внедряться последняя. Была еще (в опытных экземплярах) СТС- струнно-тактильная сигнализация в рукоятке РУС (она давала импульс в нужном направлении). Её летчики-испытатели оценивали как наиболее удачную. Почему она не пошла, я так пока и не выяснил, скорее всего не стали возиться по принципу "лучшее-враг хорошего (СОУА)". САУ без "Демпфера" по-моему не имела БПС, но я уточню, не уверен.

----------


## Igor_k

Про РИС кто-то на форумавиа писал,что она лупила по пальцам и иногда провоцировала брать ручку на себя.
 про САУ без Демпфера:
Летать в режиме Стабилизация(постоянно боротся с автопилотом)было сущим мучением

----------


## muk33

> Про РИС кто-то на форумавиа писал,что она лупила по пальцам и иногда провоцировала брать ручку на себя.
>  про САУ без Демпфера:
> Летать в режиме Стабилизация(постоянно боротся с автопилотом)было сущим мучением


Ну никому же не сломала! ;) Насчет провокации - я про это и написал - направление воздействия. Но не забывайте, что до РИС вообще ничего не было, и самолет просто сваливался без предупреждения. И никто не чесался, пока в Грошево не погиб у всех на глазах летчик-испытатель Жуков. Так что до появления СОУА это было достижение, к тому же не требующее вмешательства в систему управления (можно было доработать выпущенные машины). 
В режиме "Стабилизация" не нужно было "бороться с автопилотом", просто самолет становился немного дубоватым что-ли. Ведь при приложении усилий к РУС в любом направлении стабилизация отключалась. А "демпфер" появился позже, с 4-5 серий 23М. Но ведь и МиГ-21, начиная с "Р", "С" и далее тоже все время летали в режиме "Стабилизация" АП-155. И по сравнению с более ранними модификациями тоже казались "дубовыми".

----------


## Igor_k

А сколько всего было серий у эмок? и вообще нумерация ьбыла сквозной?

----------


## muk33

> А сколько всего было серий у эмок? и вообще нумерация ьбыла сквозной?


Самые "свежие" М, которые я видел 09ххх. А самые старые МЛ - 10ххх. Думаю, что сквозная. Но это чисто мои умозаключения. Вот если б выяснить, какой полк и когда получил М-ки крайних выпусков.

----------


## Igor_k

Дело в том,что у С.Мороза поминается 22-я серия эмок,при том,что 15-я,по его же словам,это П.Скорее всего,очередной его ляп.
А вообще,я так понял,что на последних эмках,по крайней мере,можно было нормально если не воевать,то хотя бы летать

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати по МиГ-23М имеется машина с заводским номером 0390206ХХХ. 6 серия а крыло с клыком. Может такое быть или этот борт был доработан?

----------


## C-22

> Дело в том,что у С.Мороза поминается 22-я серия эмок,при том,что 15-я,по его же словам,это П.Скорее всего,очередной его ляп.
> А вообще,я так понял,что на последних эмках,по крайней мере,можно было нормально если не воевать,то хотя бы летать


Порзвольте вставить свои "пять копеек"...

09XXX, 22-я серия и тому подобное ни есть действительным отображением истины ( о как загнул  :Smile: ). Номера серий и машин в серии до н-ской серии МиГ-23М действительно шли подряд и первые М-ки были 17-й серии... А потом пошли номера скрывающие истинное положение дел. Например МиГ-23МЛ 0390310388. Это не значит что машина 10-й серии... К сожалению в ближайшем будущем истина установлена скорее всего не будет, пока эти документы под грифом, поскольку колличество выпущенных машин говорит о возможности предприятия... Это относится и к уже далеким временам...

Но номера типа 10388 имеют право на жизнь  :Smile: , поскольку в строю руководствовались именно ими. Посему корректо говорить МиГ-23МЛ заводской номер 10388.

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну да - это условная серия. У самолетов выпускаемых в Луховицы есть один "официальный", 10-цифренный заводский номер, начинающий с 039 или (позже) 296, две цифры - заводский индекс изделия (напр. 02 - М/МФ, 03 - МЛ, МЛА, МЛД, 06 - П) и пят цифры - т.н. код (смотри что написал UncleBu). Обычно первые две из этих цифр воспринимаются в частей как номер серии, но это неправильно, "неофициально".
> Кроме этого, те же самолеты из Луховиц имеют еще один, можно сказать "серийный номер". Он в эксплуатационной документации нигде не фигурирует, полагаю что его знают только на заводе (вероятно и в ОКБ). Этот номер можно найти в несколько мест на самолете (на МиГ-23 - в пять позиции, на МиГ-29 - в две). По серийного номера можно идентифицировать сколько самолетов есть в серий - обычно 15. Например у самолета 23-22А зав. номер 2960327219 серийный номер - 18427, т.е. 184-ая серия, 12-ой самолет в серий (потому что номера 01-15 используются на МиГ-23М/МФ, 16-30 - на МЛ/МЛА/МЛД).


В начале ветки тему с номерами обсуждали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати по МиГ-23М имеется машина с заводским номером 0390206ХХХ. 6 серия а крыло с клыком. Может такое быть или этот борт был доработан?


Может, это опытная машина на которой просто "обкатывали" крыло на МЛД?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может, это опытная машина на которой просто "обкатывали" крыло на МЛД?


Скорее всего, так оно и есть! Поскольку с таким крылом не только МиГ-23М но и МЛ нигде не встречается. 
И еще по серийным номерам. На «буржуйских» фотографиях «наших» самолетов часто указан двойной серийный номер, например МиГ-23МФ (сн 21001/13406), (cn 24600/14409), (cn 0390215224/12103), MiG-23MLA (cn 24867/77329). 
Если первые пять цифр- это формулярный номер, что означают вторые пять цифр? Если предположить, что это фактический номер серии и номер самолета в серии, то откуда они его знают, если узнать его можно только по таблицам на заводе?  Загадка?

----------


## Sr10

> И еще по серийным номерам. На «буржуйских» фотографиях «наших» самолетов часто указан двойной серийный номер, например МиГ-23МФ (сн 21001/13406), (cn 24600/14409), (cn 0390215224/12103), MiG-23MLA (cn 24867/77329). 
> Если первые пять цифр- это формулярный номер, что означают вторые пять цифр? Если предположить, что это фактический номер серии и номер самолета в серии, то откуда они его знают, если узнать его можно только по таблицам на заводе?  Загадка?


Первые - это заводской номер, можно сказать и формулярный. 
В большинстве случаев тут только его пятикод без завода и типа. 
После косой черты - серийный номер, он на аппарате нанесен, никаких таблиц с завода...

----------


## RA3DCS

> После косой черты - серийный номер, он на аппарате нанесен, никаких таблиц с завода...


Это уже совсем интересно. Меня уверяли совершенно в обратном. Где же все-таки, правда?

----------


## RA3DCS

Такой вопрос возник:
Если самолет на ремзаводе из МиГ-23МЛ переделали в МиГ-23МЛД формулярный номер его остается старый? Ведь тип самолета изменяется, из 23-12 становится 23-18? Кто знает подскажите?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может, это опытная машина на которой просто "обкатывали" крыло на МЛД?


Интересный экземпляр МиГ-23М. На ПВД имеются еще пластины генератора вихрей.

----------


## Sr10

> Если самолет на ремзаводе из МиГ-23МЛ переделали в МиГ-23МЛД формулярный номер его остается старый? Ведь тип самолета изменяется, из 23-12 становится 23-18? Кто знает подскажите?


Остается старый.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Остается старый.


Спасибо, Вы можете мне ответить, вот тот второй номер (который не указан нигде в документации на самолет, но есть на самолете, и как Вы утверждаете и есть серийный номер) по нему действительно можно узнать какая серия и каков номер самолета в серии?

----------


## Sr10

> Спасибо, Вы можете мне ответить, вот тот второй номер (который не указан нигде в документации на самолет, но есть на самолете, и как Вы утверждаете и есть серийный номер) по нему действительно можно узнать какая серия и каков номер самолета в серии?


Можно. В чем сомнения-то ? Не далее как на прошлой странице темы приведена цитата, где весьма подробно на примере конкретного 23-го расписаны по цифирям обе эти маркировки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Можно. В чем сомнения-то ? Не далее как на прошлой странице темы приведена цитата, где весьма подробно на примере конкретного 23-го расписаны по цифирям обе эти маркировки.


Вот тут то и сомнение. Серийный номер 18427, т.е 184 серия. Теперь для определения номера самолета нужно применить действия арифметики (если борт МЛ,МЛА,МЛД)  от 27 – 15 получили 12 это, и будет номер самолета в серии? Верно?

----------


## Igor_k

MUK33
Еще раз о АСП-17.на Миг-27 и Су-25 он комплектовался фотопулеметом СШ-45.По-моему,АСП-17 был немного компактнее,чем АСП-23,но фотопулемет смотрелся довольно уродливо.А на Миг-23 тоже стоял СШ-45?
Вообще,по Вашим ощущениям,где был хуже обзор из кабины -у поздних Миг-21 или поздних 23-х?

----------


## muk33

> MUK33
> Еще раз о АСП-17.на Миг-27 и Су-25 он комплектовался фотопулеметом СШ-45.По-моему,АСП-17 был немного компактнее,чем АСП-23,но фотопулемет смотрелся довольно уродливо.А на Миг-23 тоже стоял СШ-45?
> Вообще,по Вашим ощущениям,где был хуже обзор из кабины -у поздних Миг-21 или поздних 23-х?


Так же уродливо торчал, хотя конечно АСП-17 компактнее. По обзору - безусловно лучше на 23-х, особенно начиная с МЛ. Дело в том, что на них носовая часть в отличие от ранних, включая М и УБ, была отклонена вниз на 4,5 градуса за счет другой конфигурации вставки между обтекателем антенны БРЛС и кабиной. Немного подлиннее и основные стойки за счет других амортизаторов. Но и на М/УБ обзор получше, чем на 21-х.

----------


## Igor_k

Вроде бы страсти немного улеглись,так что можно продолжить
Итак,в большинстве источников пишут,что на 23-х стоял ТП-23 с разными букафками,а начиная с 23-12А -ТП-26.В то же время,в 10разделе(особенности эксплуатации самолета Миг-23МЛД),указан все тот же ТП-23М.Т.е.,надо понимать,могла устанавливаться и та и другая и особой разницы между ними не было?
И уж совсем неожиданную точку зрения высказал когда-то на форумавиа Yury(а он летал в Марах в эскадрилье агрессоров) -что ТП на 23М был намного лучше,чем на последующих и по дальностям и по надежности захвата.
 И вопрос по ракетам СД.Недавно Андрей Чиж вывесил график для Спарроу F/M.Видно,что ограничения по скорости носителя  сильно отличаются от Р-24.Т.е. макс.скорости носителя выше у Р-24,особенно на больших высотах.Но минимальные скорости пуска меньше у Спарроу.А что более существенно с точки зрения тактики -возможность пуска при своей скорости более 2М или наоборот,пуск при мин.скорости?

----------


## muk33

На МиГ-23М стоял ТП-23, а на МЛ и последующих - ТП-23М, он же изделие 26Ш1. Отсюда и путаница. Отлетав 4 года на М и столько же на МЛД скажу что большой разницы в дальности обнаружения я не заметил, хотя поле обзора у 23М чуть больше, да и пеленг солнца он допускал поменьше. А вообще эти приборы очень зависят от правильного ухода и качественного обслуживания. 
Высокая минимальная скорость пуска - вещь достаточно неприятная. Этот пресловутый Мах 0,8 стоил нервов не одному летчику. А в бою мог стоить и жизни. Высокая максимальная скорость для большинства вариантов перехвата - вещь в себе.

----------


## Igor_k

[QUOTE=muk33;52877]На МиГ-23М стоял ТП-23, а на МЛ и последующих - ТП-23М, он же изделие 26Ш1. Отсюда и путаница. Отлетав 4 года на М и столько же на МЛД скажу что большой разницы в дальности обнаружения я не заметил, хотя поле обзора у 23М чуть больше, да и пеленг солнца он допускал поменьше. А вообще эти приборы очень зависят от правильного ухода и качественного обслуживания. 


> Мда,все очень просто.Т.е. Юрий был не совсем неправ.А  какая-то разумная причина менять одно на другое была?
> 
> Высокая минимальная скорость пуска - вещь достаточно неприятная. Этот пресловутый Мах 0,8 стоил нервов не одному летчику. А в бою мог стоить и жизни. Высокая максимальная скорость для большинства вариантов перехвата - вещь в себе.


Т.е. в данном случае преимущество скорее у Спарроу(м.б.,кроме случаев догона).А величина допустимой перегрузки при пуске имела какое-то практическое значение?

----------


## RA3DCS

Возвращаясь к теме заводских номеров МиГ-23. Вот такая табличка имеется, что это год и месяц выпуска? Или все-таки заводской номер?

----------


## mrdetonator

Молодци, и есть у кого нибудь документация по пусковой установке АПУ-23 для МиГ-23МЛ/П/МЛД? Смотрите фото, интересно что у нас были две модификации, первая установка обладает только единственным волноводом, но другая имеет два. Занимаюс другой, и у меня есть такое предложение что АПУ-23 с двумя волноводами была разработана для ракеты Р-24Р, кто-нибудь замечал уже этого или нет?

----------


## C-22

> Молодци, и есть у кого нибудь документация по пусковой установке АПУ-23 для МиГ-23МЛ/П/МЛД? Смотрите фото, интересно что у нас были две модификации, первая установка обладает только единственным волноводом, но другая имеет два. Занимаюс другой, и у меня есть такое предложение что АПУ-23 с двумя волноводами была разработана для ракеты Р-24Р, кто-нибудь замечал уже этого или нет?


Верно, первое фото - АПУ-23М (МиГ-23 М), второе - АПУ-23М1 (МиГ-23МЛ,П,МЛД).

С уважением

----------


## mrdetonator

> Верно, первое фото - АПУ-23М (МиГ-23 М), второе - АПУ-23М1 (МиГ-23МЛ,П,МЛД).


Совершенно верно, но интересно есть что на експорт для стран Варшавского договора выпускали установку с обозначением АПУ-23М1-Е с единственным волноводом. Например первые Миг-23МЛ которые мы получили в 1981 имеели только АПУ-23М1-Е. Самолеты Миг-23МЛ поздних серий (поставка 1983) были уже оснащены более совершеной версии установки АПУ-23М1, но у нас ракеты Р-24Р никогда небыли использованы.

Можно предполагать что и все самолет. системы как АВМ-23 и блоки пуска управляемых ракет на самолетах с АПУ-23М1 были уже подготовлены пускать Р-24Р?
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## mrdetonator

Уважаемый С-22,
ещё один вопрос, знаете ли вы какая нибудь разница между РЛСН Изд.324МЛ и Н003?

----------


## Igor_k

Ув.mrdetonator,тогда встречный вопрос Вам:
на чешском языке есть РЛЭ или практ.аэродинамика на 23М/МФ?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Ув.mrdetonator,тогда встречный вопрос Вам:
> на чешском языке есть РЛЭ или практ.аэродинамика на 23М/МФ?


На нашом языке по МФ есть инструкция "Летные характеристики Миг-23МФ", "Методическое пособие по технике пилотирования и самолетовождения самолета Миг-23МФ" и "Инструкция летчику самолета Миг-23МФ, Летная эксплуатация". 
Практ.аэродинамика МФ небыла издана ни на русском.

с уважением

----------


## Igor_k

Я неточно выразился.Существуют ли они в электронном виде?Особенно хотелось бы скачать Летные характеристики

----------


## mrdetonator

> Я неточно выразился.Существуют ли они в электронном виде?Особенно хотелось бы скачать Летные характеристики


к сожалению, только в бумажном виде, у нас в архиве совсем около 50 инструкции по самолетам Миг-23 модификации МФ,МЛ,БН,УБ. Какие инструкции по Миг-23 у вас есть?

----------


## Igor_k

У меня только это:
http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/mig-23_aero.html
Почему-то не поднимается
Короче,практическая аэродинамика самолета Миг-23МЛ

----------


## mrdetonator

Друзья, нашел интересное фото перед воротами музея Войск ПВО в поселке Заря в Московской области. Такой "неяркий" експонат, кабина самолета Миг-23 с обрубленным фюзеляжем, серийный номер 18940. Обратите внимание на левую приборную панель под РУД-ами в место известной панели Лазура, если я неошибаюс панель аппаратуры Радуга, система АСУ Рубеж?. 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mirandr...bum/52895/?p=2

Смотря фото кабины, есть уже прицель АСП-17МЛ, система Пароль и переключатель изделия 5У15К. По панелям БРЛС, это идентично с Сапфир-МЛ, у нас так называемово Н003. Можеть быть, что на ранных Миг-23П стоял старший и ему подобный Сапфир-23П.  По книге "Истребитель Миг-23" от Сергея Мороза был перехватчик переобуродован новой БЛРС Сапфир-МЛА(Н006???) с момента 19 серии. Он также пишет что перехватчики Миг-23П работали в системе наведения Воздух-1!!.  :Eek:   :Eek: 

Так как это было, знает кто нибудь или нет??

----------


## mrdetonator

Что случилось, уже народ теряет интерес к теме по 23?...  :Frown: 


Просба для тех кто служил на Мигах-23 ранных версии. Эсли вы помните такие агрегаты радиолокационного оборудования на фюзеляже под воздухозаборником?


С уважением 

П.С.Надеюс что господин Muk33 поможет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что случилось, уже народ теряет интерес к теме по 23?... .


Народ то интерес не теряет!
 Настоящие знатоки самолетов потеряли терпение отвечать постоянно на вопросы!!!!!

----------


## muk33

> Обратите внимание на левую приборную панель под РУД-ами в место известной панели Лазура, если я неошибаюс панель аппаратуры Радуга, система АСУ Рубеж?. 
> Смотря фото кабины, есть уже прицель АСП-17МЛ, система Пароль и переключатель изделия 5У15К. По панелям БРЛС, это идентично с Сапфир-МЛ, у нас так называемово Н003. Можеть быть, что на ранных Миг-23П стоял старший и ему подобный Сапфир-23П.  По книге "Истребитель Миг-23" от Сергея Мороза был перехватчик переобуродован новой БЛРС Сапфир-МЛА(Н006???) с момента 19 серии. Он также пишет что перехватчики Миг-23П работали в системе наведения Воздух-1!!.  
> Так как это было, знает кто нибудь или нет??


У Мороза есть неточности. Вы сделали правильные выводы.

----------


## Igor_k

Скорее,у Мороза есть точности,а остальное -махровый треп.И,если позволите,вернусь к вопросу о ТП -если особой разницы не было,то зачем было менять шило на мыло?

----------


## Анатолий Листратов

Кто-нибудь может оказать консультативную помощь, конечно, очевидцев найти трудно, тогда по литературе:
Могли ли проводиться испытательные полёты одного из первых МиГ-23 в августе 1968 года на аэродроме Тукумс?
Буду признателен за помощь - А.Л.

----------


## mrdetonator

> У Мороза есть неточности. Вы сделали правильные выводы.


Спасибо, теперь ясно что П-шки работали только на АСУ РУБЕЖ со старшими Сапфир-П и позднее с БРЛС Н006.
Разрешите пожалуйста пару вопросов по МЛД. Сколько рабочих частот, разных литер имела РЛС Н008 и  незнаете причину почему был переключател литер РЛС удален из кабины лётчика?

С уважением

----------


## Igor_k

Это уж к MUK-у -33.Я только могу сказать,что на МЛД не было 95 блока(индикации Лазури).Ее,индикацию перенесли на ЛС
А вот красивые картинки
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulga...3MLD/1347055/L

----------


## RA3DCS

> Разрешите пожалуйста пару вопросов по МЛД.


Кстати по поводу МЛД. Есть сведения, что для стран Варшавского договора и для третьих стран МиГ-23МЛД (23-19, 23-22) были без аэродинамических доработок (ПВД-генераторы, лямбда-наплывы). 
Верно ли это?

----------


## Igor_k

Разумеется.Собственно говоря,Болгария была единственной страной,получившей помимо экспортных 23-19(т.е. и не МЛД вообще) обычные 23-18,правда б/у
Почеиму вылезла тушка я и сам не знаю

----------


## kuslin2

МиГ -23 После покраски...

----------


## An-Z

Очень хорошие фотки, спасибо! А вид на левый борт есть?

----------


## FLOGGER

А где ж это его так покрасили?

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос по индикатору стреловидности крыла.
Сектор ниже края шкалы – показывает положение ручки управления крылом. Крылышки на силуэтке самолета показывают  истинное положение крыла. При положении крыла 16 градусов V=800, M=0.8. Это я так понял максимальное значение скорости и М при данной стреловидности крыла.  При стреловидности 72 градуса V=1400, M= 2.35.
Какое значение V и M – будет показывать ИСК-1 при угле стреловидности 45 градусов? И соответственно в промежуточных положениях крыла 30, 60 градусов, какое значение V и М показывает индикатор?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Какое значение V и M – будет показывать ИСК-1 при угле стреловидности 45 градусов? И соответственно в промежуточных положениях крыла 30, 60 градусов, какое значение V и М показывает индикатор?


V=1200 М=2.35 при 45град. Три положения ручки с арретированием, только три указания скорости.




> Это уж к MUK-у -33.Я только могу сказать,что на МЛД не было 95 блока(индикации Лазури).Ее,индикацию перенесли на ЛС
> А вот красивые картинки
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulga...3MLD/1347055/L


ссылка  показывает Ту-154...

----------


## kuslin2

> Очень хорошие фотки, спасибо! А вид на левый борт есть?


А он такой же как и правый...

----------


## kuslin2

> А где ж это его так покрасили?


В цеху покраски на АРЗ....

----------


## mrdetonator

> В цеху покраски на АРЗ....


есть фото даже перед ремонтом в АРЗ? спасибо.

----------


## kuslin2

К сожалению,чем поделился мой друг с АРЗ,то показал...

----------


## mrdetonator

> К сожалению,чем поделился мой друг с АРЗ,то показал...


Тем не менее спасибо вам за фото. Спросите пожалуйста у своего друга, какие доработки сделали в АРЗ  кроме ремонта, напр. замена РЛС Н003 на Н008, установили СПО-15, .....,..т.д....верно ли это?

----------


## kuslin2

> Тем не менее спасибо вам за фото. Спросите пожалуйста у своего друга, какие доработки сделали в АРЗ  кроме ремонта, напр. замена РЛС Н003 на Н008, установили СПО-15, .....,..т.д....верно ли это?


Он нач.цеха покраски.. И хотя АРЗ полувоенная организация,ходить и спрашивать у спец.по РЭО,АО,системы опознавания - ну и что конкретно вы тут сделали ?..... я думаю он не станет.. Что бы просто попасть на территорию АРЗ, 2 дня назад,мне  пришлось - представление,разрешение,у  тверждение ,пропуск (куда,к кому,зачем ? а если его нет , тогда куда?... и зачем.. ну и тд...)...  Вот реформа пройдет - все и узнаем..

----------


## muk33

Начнем сначала. Переключения литера РЛС в кабине не было уже на 23М. Дело в том, что при его смене надо подгонять частоту подсвета для ГСН Р-23Р. Делалось это на земле со специальным приспособлением, которое надевалось на ГСН и занимал этот процесс около получаса. Литера разносились на самолетах подразделения согласно боевому расчету, подстраивались частоты ракет. Естественно в полете такое невозможно. С другой стороны: зачем это летчику в полете? 
На экспортных МЛД (в частности на 23-19) действительно не было генераторов вихрей на ПВД
В окошках ИСК-1 действительно БЫЛИ примерные ограничения для стреловидности 30: 950 и М 1,5 и для стреловидности 60: те же что и для 45. Они расчетные, в испытаниях не проверялись (не стояло задачи).

----------


## mrdetonator

> Переключения литера РЛС в кабине не было уже на 23М. ...... С другой стороны: зачем это летчику в полете?


интересно, а помните это верно? Переключатель литера РЛС был установлен на каждом МФ и МЛ....




> Литера разносились на самолетах подразделения согласно боевому расчету, подстраивались частоты ракет.


* Извините пожалуйста, вы безусловно правы!, мне было нужно прочитать два-три раза.* :Redface:   С Переключателем работали только оружейники на земле, когда они подгоняли частоту блока КНП с ГСН Р-23Р. Каждый самолет звена четырёх Миг-23 имеел свою ЛИТЕРУ(частоту), это позволяло выполнить атаку четырех целей одновременно. 
Летчик мог переключать ЛИТЕРА РЛС в полете тогда в принципе мог бы управлять ракету при отказе РЛС его колеги, но это наверно теория ??  :Smile: 

Мой предшествующий вопрос был, если вы помните сколько ЛИТЕР имела РЛС на Миг-23МЛД ? Спасибо

----------


## mrdetonator

> И хотя АРЗ полувоенная организация,ходить и спрашивать у спец.по РЭО,АО,системы опознавания - ну и что конкретно вы тут сделали ?..... ..


 :Biggrin:   Неспорю может и так но попробовать мог....

----------


## RA3DCS

> Переключатель литера РЛС был установлен на каждом МФ и МЛ, возможно он просто неработал?.....


На МиГ-23М переключатель литера есть. Кстати так никто и не ответил, на козырьке фонаря кабины переключатель, это тоже литера РЛС или что другое?

----------


## Crossi

> Кстати так никто и не ответил, на козырьке фонаря кабины переключатель, это тоже литера РЛС или что другое?


Это ручной выключатель для выбора ракеты (Р-3С и Р-13М).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это ручной выключатель для выбора ракеты (Р-3С и Р-13М).


Спасибо! Еще один вопрос прояснили!!! А про вторую лампу возле этого переключателя не можете подсказать?

----------


## muk33

Да, прошу прощения, на М-ке был. Но уже 20 лет прошло, в 89-м пересели на МЛД, запямятовал. На МЛД литера устанавливались на левом борту, между кабиной и радиопрозрачным обтекателем. Обозначения были не цифровые, а буквенные, поэтому уверенно назвать число, увы, не могу.

----------


## Serega

> А он такой же как и правый...


 - не-не-не. Надо фотать. Обязательно фотать.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Спасибо! Еще один вопрос прояснили!!! А про вторую лампу возле этого переключателя не можете подсказать?


Светильники СПП-2К(2 штуки.) системи ограничения углов атаки СОУА, сигнализируют летчику что СОУА включен (должен быть отключен при посадке, для того это отказ системи) при выпущеном шаси и угле стреловидности крыла Хкр<30град и Хкр=>30град.

С уважением.


еще повторю показания ИСК-1...для инструкции

Хкр(град)      М    V(км/ч)  
16               0.8      800
30               1.5      900
45               2.35   1100 
60               2.35   1100 
72               2.35   1400

----------


## RA3DCS

> Светильники СПП-2К(2 штуки.) системи ограничения углов атаки СОУА, сигнализируют летчику что СОУА включен (должен быть отключен при посадке, для того это отказ системи) при выпущеном шаси и угле стреловидности крыла Хкр<30град и Хкр=>30град.


Вот про эти лампы немного не понял. Сигнализируют они о срабатывании системы ограничении углов атаки или просто горят при включении СОУА? Кроме того, на МиГ-23МФ на правой стороне приборной панели, имеется переключатель «Контроль, Х<30град и Х=>30град» как полагаю тоже связан с системой СОУА. (на МиГ-23М – этот переключатель находится на правом пульте под переключателем «Литера С-23». На МиГ-23МЛ и МЛД – такого переключателя видимо, нет (место закрыто заглушкой).  Вот этот вопрос хотелось бы прояснить.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Вот про эти лампы немного не понял.


Да, теперь уже ясно, когда СОУА работает правильно, то в полете лампы мерцают с частотой 4Гц в случае выхода на критический угол атаки(датчик ДУА-3) при Х<30град или Х=>30град. При посадке с выпущенными шасси СОУА отключаеться. Если лампы горят при посадке, они сигнализируют летчику отказ СОУА. Переключатель «Контроль, Х<30град и Х=>30град» принадлежит системе СОУА для наземного контроля если лампы работают нормально.

На МиГ-23МЛ переключатель «Контроль, Х<30град и Х=>30град» есть, на МЛД если я неошибаюсь был уже СОС-3.

----------


## mrdetonator

Повторю еще раз свой вопрос. MUk33 пожалуйста смотрите фотографии, непомните такие антенны на фюзеляже Миг-23М когда вы их летали? Спасибо.

----------


## Igor_k

> Обозначения были не цифровые, а буквенные, поэтому уверенно назвать число, увы, не могу.


Да хотя бы порядок.
Ну и возвращаясь к напечатанному.Был какой-то смысл менять ТП-23 на 23М?

----------


## RA3DCS

> когда СОУА работает правильно, то в полете лампы мерцают с частотой 4Гц в случае выхода на критический угол атаки..... При посадке с выпущенными шасси СОУА отключаеться. Если лампы горят при посадке, они сигнализируют летчику отказ СОУА. Переключатель «Контроль, Х<30град и Х=>30град» принадлежит системе СОУА для наземного контроля если лампы работают нормально.


Спасибо! Как я понял при переводе переключателя в Х<30град и Х=>30град» лампы СОУА должны загораться? (или мигать?). Хотелось уточнить!

----------


## mrdetonator

> Спасибо! Как я понял при переводе переключателя в Х<30град и Х=>30град» лампы СОУА должны загораться? (или мигать?). Хотелось уточнить!


Дело не так простое, в первую очередь нужно подключить самолет к наземному источнику гидропитания и электропитания, включить какие то АЗСы как АККУМ. БОРТ-АЭРОД., ШАССИ ЗАКРЫЛКИ,ГЕНЕР ~ТОКА, УУА, ДА-200......и переключатель контроль в положение Х<30град или  Х=>30град, после этого как я уже сказал для проверки ламп совместно с системой СОУА нужно ещё довести машину на предельно допустимые углы атаки датчиком ДУА-3, сигнализатор срабатывает и лампы должны мигать.

----------


## muk33

При нажатии нажимного переключателя Х<30(Х>30) помимо высвечивания данных ламп происходит отталкивание РУС штоком СОУА в два разных положения (в соответствии с указанным диапазоном). Контроль выполняется летчиком после запуска двигателя при проверке систем перед каждым полетом. Также система проверяется в полете при облете самолета после ремонта на АРЗ с реальным выходом на допустимый угол атаки. На МиГ-23МЛ этот переключатель есть (в другом месте), а на "чистом" МЛД в связи с установкой другой системы (СОС) его действительно нет.

Для mrdetonator а : к сожалению не помню такие антенны на наших самолетах. И еще, ограничение Vпр для крыла 45 не 1100, а 1200.
Для Igor_k а : вроде уже писал - у ТП-23М угол поля зрения был больше и помехозащищенность лучше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Происходит отталкивание РУС штоком СОУА в два разных положения (в соответствии с указанным диапазоном).


Спасибо за информацию! Уточните,  два разных положения это вперед - назад, или вперед, но на разные углы?

----------


## Igor_k

> Для Igor_k а : вроде уже писал - у ТП-23М угол поля зрения был больше и помехозащищенность лучше.


Да,это я перепутал
Еще такой вопрос.Не так давно я получил письмо от одного летчика.После этого письма он исчез,поэтому уточнить,что он имел в виду невозможно.Надеюсь,даже если он прочтет.то не обидится за цитирование.
 По крылу33 на МЛД....Задумка была хорошая отодвинуть момент сваливания с-та при энергичном маневрировании с потерей скорости менее эволютивной...
И все бы хорошо,но кто летал на 23-м знает его не очень хорошую особенность по продольной балансировке,т.е. даже при незначительном изменении режима полета пилоту постоянно приходится работать триммером РВ.
На практике очень тяжело было было выполнить в горизонтальной плоскости форс.разворот или вираж на форсаже,т.к. при выпуске носков с-т энергично "вспухал ",что,в свою очередь требовало отдачи РУС,с уменьшением у.а. и авт.уборкой носков.
Тоже происходило и при выполнении верт.маневров с изменением направления.С-т энергично кренился в сторону обратную направления разворота(при ср.системы),что опять требовало вмешательства пилота для восстановления исходных параметров.
 Дальше он пишет,что крыло33 он все-таки использовал,например.при стрельбе из пушки по НЦ
Он сам пишет,что это его субъективные ощущения и что давно все это было.Спрашивается -это относится только к МЛД и крылу33

----------


## muk33

> Спасибо за информацию! Уточните,  два разных положения это вперед - назад, или вперед, но на разные углы?


Не углы. Есть понятие Хв - отклонение РУС в миллиметрах от нейтрального положения. При проверке РУС берется полностью на себя и нажимается переключатель Х<30, затем Х>30 (или наоборот). РУС отталкивается в обоих случаях от себя, в одном случае просто дальше.

----------


## muk33

> По крылу33 на МЛД....Задумка была хорошая отодвинуть момент сваливания с-та при энергичном маневрировании с потерей скорости менее эволютивной...
> И все бы хорошо,но кто летал на 23-м знает его не очень хорошую особенность по продольной балансировке,т.е. даже при незначительном изменении режима полета пилоту постоянно приходится работать триммером РВ.
> На практике очень тяжело было было выполнить в горизонтальной плоскости форс.разворот или вираж на форсаже,т.к. при выпуске носков с-т энергично "вспухал ",что,в свою очередь требовало отдачи РУС,с уменьшением у.а. и авт.уборкой носков.
> Тоже происходило и при выполнении верт.маневров с изменением направления.С-т энергично кренился в сторону обратную направления разворота(при ср.системы),что опять требовало вмешательства пилота для восстановления исходных параметров.
>  Дальше он пишет,что крыло33 он все-таки использовал,например.при стрельбе из пушки по НЦ
> Он сам пишет,что это его субъективные ощущения и что давно все это было.Спрашивается -это относится только к МЛД и крылу33


Примерно так, но с некоторыми уточнениями. Вышесказанное о триммировании относится больше к самолету МиГ-23М. На МЛ же работать триммером приходилось в основном при изменении угла стреловидности крыла, а также при выпуске шасси и закрылков на крыле 16. На пилотажной стреловидности 45 достаточно было сбалансировать самолет на скорости 750 и дальше можно было маневрировать в дозвуковом диапазоне скоростей без дополнительного триммирования. Это позволял доработанный АРЗ.
Что такое отклоняемые носки?: это, во-первых, увеличение кривизны профиля крыла, что увеличивает Су мах (несущие свойства профиля-отсюда "вспухание"); во-вторых т.н. "безударный вход" набегающего потока, что отодвигает срыв на верхней поверхности крыла и третье - некоторое уменьшение Сх за счет реализации подсасывающей силы. Этого вобщем-то добились. Но скомпенсировать перебалансировку до конца не удалось. Аэродинамическая схема и форма крыла не позволили, а переделывать- это новый самолет! Кроме того на крыле 33 заметно увеличилась тряска, что ухудшило условия прицеливания. Поэтому от этой задумки вскоре отказались, систему отключили, крыло "вернули" в 45 градусов. Кренения были следствием скорее не выпуска носков, а наличия второго "зуба" на наплыве. Эту проблему удалось частично решить, установив генераторы вихрей на ПВД. Обратили внимание, что они есть в основном на "четырехрогих" МЛД? Так что все вышесказанное действительно о них.

----------


## RA3DCS

> РУС отталкивается в обоих случаях от себя, в одном случае просто дальше.


Олег, спасибо!
В реальном самолете РУС наверно гидроцилиндром отталкивается? На тренажере МиГ-23П для этой цели  – электромеханизм применяется.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Олег, спасибо!
> В реальном самолете РУС наверно гидроцилиндром отталкивается? На тренажере МиГ-23П для этой цели  – электромеханизм применяется.


Может быть что МП-250 для балансировки в продолном канале управления применялся. На МЛ был СОУА с гидроцилиндром, на МФ, УБ, БН еще был РИС "рычажно-импульсный сигнализатор" который включал в себе електромагнитную муфту и соленоид. В системе СОС-3 на МЛД  должен быть тоже гидроцилинд для отталкивания РУС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> на МФ, УБ, БН еще был РИС "рычажно-импульсный сигнализатор" который включал в себе електромагнитную муфту и соленоид.


Как понял, эта система не предотвращала выход самолета на критические углы атаки, а только сигнализировала о приближении к критическим углам?

----------


## Igor_k

MUK33
На другом форуме человек спросил про продольную раскачку при крыле16.На эмке,как пишет Гарнаев,была катастрофа из-за нее.С этим явлением удалось управиться?

----------


## muk33

Да, в СОУА был гидроцилиндр. Система АКТИВНО противодействовала выходу на закритические углы, хотя точность настройки оставляла желать лучшего. При большом темпе роста угла атаки упреждение было слишком большим, что не позволяло в полной мере использовать вобщем-то неплохие маневренные возможности. СОС на МЛД работал поточнее. РИС был "проходным" вариантом, но мы это уже обсуждали ранее. 
Насчет раскачки на крыле 16, имеется в виду случай с Э.Каарма на взлете или какой-то другой? Если этот, то справились. Если имеется в виду превышение М=0.8, то ничего не делалось. Все висело на летчике. Хотя в пору моей лейтенантской молодости один мой коллега, забыв переставить крыло разогнал М=1.2 и ничего. Все дело в манере пилотирования. (И не узнали бы, если бы со спарки, изображавшей цель, не заметили. Ведь положение крыла на САРПП не писалось).

----------


## muk33

Вопрос на эрудицию: что за модификация?

----------


## борден

> Вопрос на эрудицию: что за модификация?


На первом взгляде - МиГ-23УБ. Хотя воздухозаборник нерегулируемого сечения (как у МиГ-27), фонарь без перископа...  :Confused:

----------


## Igor_k

MUK33
Имеется в виду вот это:
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/aerou...oming/year.htm

----------


## muk33

Нет, воздухозаборник обычный (просто ракурс такой), а вот насчет перископа вы правы. Это специальная модификация МиГ-23УБ-КО (учебно-боевой кинооператорский). Большинство кадров воздушной киносъемки при испытаниях сняты именно с него. В кабине не было РУС и большинства приборов - на их месте установлена ниша для фиксации камеры на взлете-посадке. Самолет сейчас разбирают.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто может подсказать, что за кресло стояло на МиГ-23С? Фиксаторы ног как на МиГ-21 с креслом СК.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я знаю, стояли КМ-1. И на 23С тоже.

----------


## muk33

> На первом взгляде - МиГ-23УБ. Хотя воздухозаборник нерегулируемого сечения (как у МиГ-27), фонарь без перископа...


Кстати его фото есть здесь в фотогалерее http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...23ub/index.htm, хотя указанный "мартынюк" не имеет к нему никакого отношения. Фото сделано кинооператором ГЛИЦ А.Аракчеевым в 2000 году (тогда номер 01 был контурным, позже его "залили" красным).

----------


## muk33

> Кто может подсказать, что за кресло стояло на МиГ-23С? Фиксаторы ног как на МиГ-21 с креслом СК.


Ничего странного, на КМ-1 стояли жесткие фиксаторы, на КМ-1М мягкие. На МиГ-23, не только "С", но и "М" встречались и те и другие (кресла).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ничего странного, на КМ-1 стояли жесткие фиксаторы, на КМ-1М мягкие. На МиГ-23, не только "С", но и "М" встречались и те и другие (кресла).


Олег, спасибо за информацию! Не знал! Я думал, что эпоха КМ-1 закончилась на МиГ-21 ПФМ, Р, С, СМ. а тут оказывается еще и на МиГ-23С, М ставили.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если  подняли тему кресел с жесткими захватами ног, не могли бы уточнить такой вопрос: Не слишком ли «жестко» такая система обходится с ногами летчика? Например, если при срабатывании ноги еще находятся на педалях. Я конечно понимаю, что к услугам кресла прибегают в тех случаях когда иного выбора нет, но все-таки. 
И еще положение захвата 2 – это его исходное положение, или это положение в момент расцепки кресла после катапультирования? Было бы логичней положение этого захвата в исходном положении – утопленное, (убранное) чтобы ногу можно было прижать к подушке 1 до срабатывания фиксаторов.

----------


## Igor_k

еще пара вопросов 
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=42383&page=2
Вовчек,насколько я знаю,человек грамотный и ,думаю,про прицелы 21Бис и 23М написал правильно.А вот на поздних 23-х тоже прицел был с зависимой линией визирования?
Кроме того смущает вероятность обнаружения для всех советских РЛС=0.5.М.б. это относится только к древним,как РП-21 или Орел?
 Второе.На форумавиа поминали совмещенный триммер по крену и тангажу на МЛД.Это существенно влияло на пилотирование?

----------


## Igor_k

Нашел информацию по экспортным Сапфирам,возможно,кому-то будет интересно.Кстати,на сайте все знакомые лица.
http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...php?topic=25.0
Получается,что ранние Сапфиры,по крайней мере эеспортные,ниже себя видели только в ЗПС,а Сапфиры МЛ(экспортные)уже только в режиме МВ,а БСВ дельта Н уже были всеракурсными

----------


## Igor_k

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

----------


## RA3DCS

Возвращаемся к теме про серийные номера.
Как известно на МиГ-23 кроме формулярного номера имеется еще серийный заводской номер. В нише шасси имеется две таблички с этим номером. Почему табличек две, если номер на них одинаковый? Сначала это особого интереса не вызывало.
 Но, встретился один экземпляр самолета, где на табличках имеется разные номера 11418 и 11420. Но на самолетных блоках указан второй номер.
Кто может подсказать, что это может означать? В процессе эксплуатации самолет был доработан под другую серию? Или что-то другое?

----------


## PPV

Когда на одном и том же самолете стоят агрегаты с различными номерами на бирках - это вполне объяснимо. Но вот зачем на одном агрегате ставить сразу две бирки с серийным номером - это действительно непонятно. А уж если и номера на них разные...

----------


## muk33

Вкратце отвечаю на часть вопросов.
По креслу: Захват 2 убирается в стойку полностью, освобождая путь к подушке, а затем срабатывает "мягкий захват (они кинематически связаны). Летчик не ставит ноги к креслу, это происходит "само собой" при движении его по направляющим. Довольно жестко, поэтому потом (после ряда случаев травмирования ног) появились захваты в виде фалов, отбортованных к приборной доске, которые применяются и на современных креслах. У нас жесткие захваты были на двух машинах 02-й и 03-й серии. Основная масса (07-09 серий) были с мягкими захватами.

По локатору: на "М"-ке действительно фон земли (режим МВ) был реализован только в ЗПС и упражнения в ППС мы летали с принижением относительно цели. На МЛД можно было и так и эдак. 

По триммеру: гораздо удобнее, тем более на таком аппарате, как 23-й с вечно протертыми на большом пальце правой руки перчатками. Дело в том, что при быстром изменении режима полета (высота, скорость, угол атаки), что очень характерно для БМВБ этот самолет (не имеющий АРУ) приходилось часто триммировать. Я уж не говорю про изменение стреловидности. Конечно,в основном в продольном канале. Но почти все машины имеют собственную аэродинамическую несимметрию и на разных скоростях их еще и кренило. Сами понимаете, во время МВБ некогда искать глазами нажимной переключатель триммера крена, да еще снимать левую руку с РУДа. Вобщем все оценили положительно.

Про таблички, увы, помочь не могу. Это надо искать представителей доблестной ИТС.

----------


## PPV

> ...Про таблички, увы, помочь не могу. Это надо искать представителей доблестной ИТС.


Скорее не ИТС, а завода-изготовителя "Знамя труда" и его филиала в Луховицах.

----------


## timsz

> Но, встретился один экземпляр самолета, где на табличках имеется разные номера 11418 и 11420. Но на самолетных блоках указан второй номер.
> Кто может подсказать, что это может означать? В процессе эксплуатации самолет был доработан под другую серию? Или что-то другое?


Не могли после ремонта из двух самолетов собрать?

----------


## Sr10

> Не могли после ремонта из двух самолетов собрать?


Cудя по фотке, таблички с разными номерами на одной детали стоят. Скорее таблички попутали, может еще изначально при заводской сборке, так как номера близкие. На другой технике такое бывало периодически.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Скорее таблички попутали, может еще изначально при заводской сборке, так как номера близкие. На другой технике такое бывало периодически.


Чтобы путали таблички - такого не встречал. А вот когда на самолетостроительных заводах на фюзеляж новых серий ставили плоскости из задела по старым сериям - такое бывало.

----------


## Sr10

> Чтобы путали таблички - такого не встречал. А вот когда на самолетостроительных заводах на фюзеляж новых серий ставили плоскости из задела по старым сериям - такое бывало.


Бывало. Про самоли не скажу, а на ЗУРах иногда по приходу по всей дуре ползали, пока не находили жестянку с номером, аналогичным докам.
А после ремзадов вообще сборная солянка - когда заблудший Су27 в прибалтику сложился, там двух одинаковых номеров на элементах планера долго найти не могли. Так что если при ремонте с приведенной выше железяки таблички отклепывали, то обратно могли прибить, что под рукой было.

----------


## Igor_k

Muk33
Вот это я вычитал недавно на сайте Тома Купера
And then, there were also major flaws not only in terms of basic MiG-23-design, but also in terms of solutions for its equipment. For example, the R-29 engine. Surely, there is no doubt that most of the engines from the 1960s were not up to the task of dogfighting. You can see that on example of TF-30 as well. But, hell, the R-29 was not even up to the task of anything else but acelerating the plane like a rocket. Why build an engine you actually can't stop at all - but have to leave it to decelerate on its own? In the case of TF-30, you could at least move the throttle "carefully" (to one degree or the other), but in the case of R-29, once you accelerated past Mach 1, and again past Mach 2, you couldn't decelerate it but had to wait until it slows down on its own. 
Какие-то основания для таких страшилок были?Раньше я,наоборот,читал,что х-ки торможения у 23-х были вполне на уровне
И более общий вопрос -а на сколько эти х-ки вообще важны?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возвращаемся к теме про серийные номера.


Сергей  прислал фотографии табличек МиГ-23 Рижского музея авиации.
На МиГ-23М таблички снова различаются 7403-7404. на МиГ-23МФ – одинаковые 9025.
Версия, что таблички просто перепутаны сомнительна. Видимо тут, что-то другое.

----------


## muk33

> Muk33
> Вот это я вычитал недавно на сайте Тома Купера
> 
> Какие-то основания для таких страшилок были?Раньше я,наоборот,читал,что х-ки торможения у 23-х были вполне на уровне
> И более общий вопрос -а на сколько эти х-ки вообще важны?


Если я правильно понял, он пишет о проблеме дросселирования двигателя на больших числах М. На двигателях Р-27 и Р-29 была такая проблема на числах М бОльших соответственно 1,15 и 1,5. На двигателе Р-35 она была решена. То есть РУД можно было убирать хоть до малого газа - блокировка не позволяла вывести его на неустойчивый режим. Что же касается меньших скоростей - ничего проблемного не встречалось. Более того, в нашем полку за 10 лет не было ни одного отказа двигателя в воздухе. Ни на М, ни на МЛД.

----------


## Igor_k

А может дело было в противопомпажной системе?Вы не знаете,в каком году начали ставить АКВС?

----------


## RA3DCS

> На МЛД литера устанавливались на левом борту, между кабиной и радиопрозрачным обтекателем. Обозначения были не цифровые, а буквенные.


Вот этот лючок установки литер РЛС?

----------


## RA3DCS

Возник вопрос такого плана. 
Наверно все помнят событие когда 4 июля 1989 года МиГ-23 с  871-го истребительного Померанского Краснознаменного авиаполка. После катапультирования летчика пролетел всю Европу, и после выработки топлива падает в Бельгии близ границы с Францией, на жилое здание фермы в деревеньке Беллегем. По одним данным самолет этот был МиГ-23М, по другим МиГ-23МЛД. Производство МиГ-23М прекращено в 1976 году. Сомнительно, что МиГ-23М  в 1989 году еще летал, в тоже время по фотографиям с места катастрофы это вроде бы МиГ-23М. 
Еще одна загадка истории. Что это был за тип МиГ-23 ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Судя по фотографиям, которые тогда появились в западной прессе, как я помню, это был МИГ-23М.

----------


## Observer69

> Возник вопрос такого плана. 
> Наверно все помнят событие когда 4 июля 1989 года МиГ-23 с  871-го истребительного Померанского Краснознаменного авиаполка. После катапультирования летчика пролетел всю Европу, и после выработки топлива падает в Бельгии близ границы с Францией, на жилое здание фермы в деревеньке Беллегем. По одним данным самолет этот был МиГ-23М, по другим МиГ-23МЛД. Производство МиГ-23М прекращено в 1976 году. Сомнительно, что МиГ-23М  в 1989 году еще летал, в тоже время по фотографиям с места катастрофы это вроде бы МиГ-23М. 
> Еще одна загадка истории. Что это был за тип МиГ-23 ?


Это был точно не МЛД. Это был или М или МЛ. 
Я лично видел материалы исследования проишествия и презентацию, которую готовили для МИДа. Кажись это была машина 23М.
Причина была - нештатное срабатывание СПП на взлёте из-за попадания воды в электрический разъём системы. Даный разъём при монжаже заливается белым герметиком БГ-1, однако при заливке на АРЗ в Чугуеве, герметик не полностью заполнил полость с контактами в корпусе ШРа и примерно на 2/3 она была пуста. Когда его разобрали при исследовании, ШР был полон воды и контакты (внутри разъёма) были сильно корродированны.  ЕМНИП какая-то бабулька-монтажница накосячила в Чугуеве.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это был "М".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это был "М".


Да, сколько "ляпов" у наших «писателей»! В книге С. Бурдин самолет этот превратился в  МиГ-23МЛД, и летчик Н. Скуридин оказался из 714 полка.

----------


## FLOGGER

От Бурдина я этого не ожидал. К сожалению почему-то не загружается файл (пишет, что загрузка  файла прошла неудачно). Из фото совершенно определенно видно, что это "М". В Вики даже написано, что это был М, б\н 29, 871 полк.

----------


## RA3DCS

> К сожалению почему-то не загружается файл (пишет, что загрузка  файла прошла неудачно). .


Да фото загрузить невозможно, наверно результат перемещения сайта на новые сервера.

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, да.

----------


## Igor_k

Сейчас на форумавиа идет активное обсуждение
http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/5/2/3...00652_12.shtml
и далее
Вот несколько постов оттуда
военлет: 

прошу прощения, что не прочел все посты уважаемых форумян относительно пусков ракет. Видимо возраст и лень берут свое.
Но из своего скромного опыта постараюсь свои пять коп. вбросить в общую копилку знаний.
Довелось пускать ракеты Р-23Р, Р-24 Р, Р-13М-1, р-60, ну и НАРов немерено.
Самая "мягкая" ракета Р-24Р, несмотря на то, что самая енергоемкая.
Ее сход с повески дает крен не более 5 гр. уходит легко. Попадал ли в цель до сих пор вопрос, видимо так и не решенный. Пулял и Р-23 и Р-24 по мишеням М-6. Видел, как мишень крутилась в штопоре после попадания,но руководитель стрельб в эфир говорил, что промах и самоликвидация. Кстати взрывы видел отчетливо.
Р-13М-1 пускал в Марах в ППС по Ла-17. Там "зашиб" цель стопудово и видел как она падает вертикально, причем хвостом вниз, правда хвоста уже не было и видел момент ее падения.
Был кстати ведомым, у ведущего отказ прицела был. За что и получили не пятерку, а четверку.
Но сход Р-13М-1 подобен взрыву под крылом. крен махнул до 60 градусов и тряхнуло будь здоров. И АКДС (противопомпажная система на 2-3 сек. обрезала тягу до М.Г.). Честно говоря по молодости очконулся здорово. А секунды тянулись как минута.
Р-60 пускал по М-6 с недолетом, хотя и в устойчивом захвате.
Реально пуски ракет, если быть объективным это процентов 30-40 успеха не больше при слабом маневре цели. Это личное ИМХО.
Может, кто-то более крутой ассюган и у него покруче получалось.
Ну а с НАРами, работал о земле.
Там смысл один. Побольше скорость и прицельная марка в тысячных на цель, попадание почти гарантировано.
Малый опыт пуска ракет воздух-воздух, результат непомерной дороговизны по сравнению с НАР. Хоть тов. Хрущев и обещал делать ракеты как сосиски, но объективно сосисок было больше даже в застойные годы. Слишком дорогое удовольствие, даже при социализме.
военлет: 

прочнисту:
конечно уточню. Самолет назывался МиГ-23 МЛД (кстати я очень любил этот аппарат и он мне отвечал тем же, ни одного серьезного отказа).
А Прицел Сапфир-23 МЛА-2. Очень классный прицел. Под 4\4 научился работать без всяких условностей.
Захвать цельна фоне земли запросто, главное отстробировать от помех. И понять, что захватил землю можно было легко Кольцо уходило резко вниз. А режим ББ!!! Просто песня. На маневре держал цель при перегрузке 4.5 запросто. Учтите, что это Радиолокационный захват, а не по АСП. Главное было научиться использовать полностью возможности того, что заложили в прицел конструкторы.
И по маневру МЛД был хороший самолет. На углах 24 гр. управлялся и по крену, в отличие отмиг-29, который после 22 гр. по крену практически был неуправляем.
С прицелом АСП-17 и поземле можно было работать эффективно. 
военлет: 

Гарнаеву:
Душевный пилотаж, агрессивный и энергичный. А в горизонтальной плоскости, так понимаю из-за облачности или по заданию? Впечатлило, что на посадке, такое чувство, взгляд не цепляется земли как обычно у нас строевых летчиков. 

ПО разгону конечно мнение испытателя авторитетнее, но из своей личной практики: в Марах, когда в ЗПС зашел МиГ-29 с тепловой головкой, именно на полном форсаже с крылом 72 разгоном скорости до 1300к\ч и снижением до 300 м (больше так не доводилось) от этого супостата оторвался. Правда ушел далеко в пустыню и думал, что до полосы потом не дотяну.
Как потом выяснилось захват ТГС сорвал и условный пуск МиГ-29 не произвел. И с летчиком этим когда разговаривал, он сам сказал, что МиГ-23 рванул "с низкого старта" так, что из цели превратился в исчезающую точку.
А вы говорите паровоз-самокат-драндулет.

23/06/2010 [09:07:35] 




  А.Гарнаев: 

2 военлет: 23/06/2010 [09:07:35]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В-С-Е пилотажные нюансы Вами подмечены очень ТОЧНО=100 % !... пилотажный комплекс для СМУ н.кр.=400м
~ там в конце комплекса слышно как я ещё выругался "... чорт, а тут ведь много меньше четырёхсот";)))
... а тот пилотяга МиГ-29 видать боялся гнать на 2*ПФ у земли (и не случайно - там на трансзвуке
в отличие от МиГ-23 перебалансировка просто бешеная, лично знаю летунов на таких режимах выпругнувших
с вмятинами на лобовой части ЗШ от удара об Р.У. при возникновении неожиданной раскачки)!!!
: 

2 военлёту.
Миг-29 вполне управляем по крену на углах 26 градусов. Просто пилотирование крепко тракторное напоминает. Плюс этот самолёт "велосипедный" то есть педалями надо работать всегда.
Да, на скоростях 230-250 км/час, на углах близких к 26, угловая скорость по крену маленькая. По этому : Ручку надо отдавать вперёд и сильно (сбросить с больших углов, потом ручку полностью в борт, с одновременной дачей ноги полностью в сторону крена, и ручку на себя до срабатывания СОС.
Понимаю, что это несколько необычно, но если пилотировать таким образом, то угловая скорость по крену, вполне приемлимая. Но, ручка летает по кабине как бешенная.
Самолёт на углах сидит хорошо. Чуть ниже максимала хватает держать его в горизонте.
Извините, что требовать от самолёта без СДУ? и НА ТОМ СПАСИБО.
МиГ-29, не трясёт на углах, он не водит мордой, как МиГ-21, или МиГ-23. Его не трясет на малой высоте на скоростях более 800, как Су-27.

То , что удалось убежать на малую высоту с крылом 72, так же легко объясняеться особенностями МиГ-29.
Дело в том,, что на скоростях 1180-1200 км/час на малой высоте, рус на МиГ-29 уже отдан очень далеко вперёд. Это дико для для практически не подготовленных лётчиков на сверхзвуке на малой высоте. Многие пужаються

 военлет: 


HAP: 

Миха-74,Военлет
это только при пуске Р-13М1 так трясет,или свойственно всем современным ракетам малой дальности?И потом как-то непонятно -после пуска нужно несколько секунд,чтобы восстановить режим двигателя.И это во время БВБ?

24/06/2010 [12:17:

система АКДС "срезает обороты во избежание помпажа и встречным запуском восстанавливает в прежнем режиме.
Р-13М-1 очень жесткая ракета в плане пуска и ее воздействия на самолет.
Сейчас даже не знаю осталась ли она на вооружении. Хотя по своим ТТХ она вполне даже ничего была. Но повторюсь очень жесткая. Р-60 намного "мягче" хотя сходит тоже энергично, я так понимаю, чтобы развить достаточную кинетическую энергию на малых дальностях стрельбы.
А вот самая приятная ракета Р-24Р. Ну просто как в замедленной съемке.
Р-73 на последних МЛД устанавливались, даже дежурили с ними, но пускать их не доводилось и насколько помнится в полку нашем никто их не пускал. Может по причине того, что тогда это было, что-то типа ноу-хау.


Р-73 на последних МЛД устанавливались, даже дежурили с ними, но пускать их не доводилось и насколько помнится в полку нашем никто их не пускал. Может по причине того, что тогда это было, что-то типа ноу-хау.
--------------------
Р-60, это удар кувалдой. Р-73 очень мягко сходит.
Но, блин столько ограничений и детских болезней;---Проше Р-60 шмальнуть. ИМХО.
...
Про ограничения р-27, даже не говорю---"вундерваффе на картинке".
(стрелять правельно очень сложно; если не попал, то "дядя в очках" доходчиво объяснит, какое ограничение привысил:))) )

24/06/2010 [22:08:27] 




  leha-lp: 

Но, блин столько ограничений и детских болезней;---Проше Р-60 шмальнуть. ИМХО.
________________________________
Мне просто интересно, вы о чем?

----------


## AndyK

> От Бурдина я этого не ожидал. К сожалению почему-то не загружается файл (пишет, что загрузка  файла прошла неудачно). Из фото совершенно определенно видно, что это "М". В Вики даже написано, что это был М, б\н 29, 871 полк.


Когда книга писалась, Вики еще не было  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, сколько "ляпов" у наших «писателей»! В книге С. Бурдин самолет этот превратился в  МиГ-23МЛД, и летчик Н. Скуридин оказался из 714 полка.


"Наш ответ Чемберлену", т.е. С.Бурдину:

----------


## APKAH

04.07.1989	Миг-23м  №29 Близ Куртрэ(Бельгия)	1+0:0	871-й иап СГВ(в/ч 35517)(Колобжег)

_"По словам техников подходит Скурыдин к самолёту,а там висит бомба 50-75. Он говорит: Мужики снимите бомбу,а то я лечу на пилотаж. Ему говорят, пускай висит, ведь следующий полёт на полигон. Нет снимите бомбу, вдруг оторвёться. Бомбу сняли. Так как он летал у нас редко он не знал что этот борт долбанутый, у него то провалы тяги, то днём Форсаж виден. Зато САУ у него "зачёт". И вот на этом борту он "выруливает".
    Ко всему прочему в этот день М.С.Горбачёв полетел с дружественным визитом во Францию. А посему наше ДЗ сидит в этот момент в готовности №1 в капанирах на 6 канале."_

Просвятите, кто в курсе это "м" или "мф" ? 0390206503
Были ли "мф" в ВВС СССР?

----------


## PPV

> ...
> Просвятите, кто в курсе это "м" или "мф" ? 0390206503
> Были ли "мф" в ВВС СССР?


Судя по серийному номеру, МиГ-23М, выпуска 1975 года.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> "Наш ответ Чемберлену", т.е. С.Бурдину:


Писал уже это сообщение, но куда-то оно "слизалось". Повторюсь.

Ну, тогда уж не Чемберлену, а Кястусю Калиновскому. Книга написана в 1993 году, и там много "грехов" и кроме этого. Она была первая по крайней мере в РБ из подобной литературы. У западных товарищей были, а у нас нет. И мы решили попробовать. Было еще не очень понятно как писать, а рисунок на развороте даже был выполнен в оригинале в гуаши на листе А1, чертежи Русецкий делал в Автокаде на 386 машине и она пересчитывала слои примерно по 1,5-2 часа. А выводили их для печати на перьевом плоттере на Минском заводе колесных тягачей. А потом выклеивали макет вручную... Андрей в общем правильно сказал...
А на истину в последней инстанции я и вовсе никогда не претендовал.
Так что, кого разочаровал, - не обессудьте!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ладно, я  тоже не собирался Вас обидеть. Просто удивился, вот и все.

----------


## Igor_k

MUK33
Вы не могли бы ответить на вопрос с сухого форума?
Человек пишет то же самое. Дальность упала.. но не особо... критично.
Вот бы человек еще упомянул конкретные циферки при переменном профиле и 5 минутном маневрированием в зоне. 
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=62838&page=44

----------


## николай-78

просветите по 23-27-му, не моя тема а интересно.
проходил мимо того что было раньше Миг-23 и вот что бросилось в глаза при взгляде на останки:
фонари П и МЛД-"ржавые", а 27М и УБ-как только с завода. И кресла  черные и серые.
Но 27М "боеготовых" больше чем МЛД.

----------


## RA3DCS

> проходил мимо того что было раньше Миг-23 и вот что бросилось в глаза при взгляде на останки:
> фонари П и МЛД-"ржавые", а 27М и УБ-как только с завода.


Так в чем суть вопроса непонятно?
Почему фонарь МиГ-23МЛД заржавел быстрее, чем фонарь МиГ-27?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, да. Сам хотел на форуме этот вопрос поставить. Почему на МИГах (особенно на 23\25) остекление фонаря довольно быстро (относительно, конечно) приходит в негодность (фотографии показать или не надо?), а на СУ-нет?

----------


## muk33

> Кстати, да. Сам хотел на форуме этот вопрос поставить. Почему на МИГах (особенно на 23\25) остекление фонаря довольно быстро (относительно, конечно) приходит в негодность (фотографии показать или не надо?), а на СУ-нет?


Все зависит от технологии производства. Например на ранних Су-27/33 козырьки фонарей пожелтели и на еще летающих машинах их поголовно заменили. А на Су-27УБ, даже самых старых они до сих пор прозрачные. Намекаю на завод. На МиГ-23УБ тоже фонари никогда не желтели, в отличие от боевых. Серая обивка на КМ старых серий, а черная - на последних. Они встречались и на 23-х, особенно УБ.

----------


## muk33

> MUK33
> Вы не могли бы ответить на вопрос с сухого форума?
> Человек пишет то же самое. Дальность упала.. но не особо... критично.
> Вот бы человек еще упомянул конкретные циферки при переменном профиле и 5 минутном маневрированием в зоне. 
> http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=62838&page=44


Ну все там в общем правильно пишут, за исключением углов атаки (я об этом уже 2 раза писал). А конкретные цифры по расходам надо "выудить" из РДП. Это требует времени, а у меня командировка (здесь нету таких раритетов). В ноябре вернусь на базу - загляну.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все зависит от технологии производства.


Понятно, что от технологии пр-ва. Только непонятно, что ж это за технология такая паршивая. Фонарь становится не просто мутным, а вообще непрозрачным.

----------


## Redav

> Понятно, что от технологии пр-ва. Только непонятно, что ж это за технология такая паршивая. Фонарь становится не просто мутным, а вообще непрозрачным.


В калашном ряду без должного обслуживания работ по хранению и не такие страсти-мордасти увидеть. Только это не имеет отношения к технологии производства.

В Монино у самолетов стоящих под открытым небом в жару, в холод, под дождем. под снегом... стекла тоже помутнели. Теперь добрые люди чистят стекла и они становятся прозрачными.
http://aviarestorer.ru/about-us/

----------


## RA3DCS

> Теперь добрые люди чистят стекла и они становятся прозрачными.


Чем это Вы его так чистите, что помутневшее стекло стало прозрачным? Что-то я сильно сомневаюсь!

----------


## николай-78

идея фикс: интересно нельзя тупо все "рыжие" ОЧФ 23МЛ/П заменить в музеях на ОЧФ от 27, знаю где спросить там их штук 6

----------


## николай-78

черное и серое

----------


## PPV

> Все зависит от технологии производства. Например на ранних Су-27/33 козырьки фонарей пожелтели и на еще летающих машинах их поголовно заменили. А на Су-27УБ, даже самых старых они до сих пор прозрачные. Намекаю на завод. На МиГ-23УБ тоже фонари никогда не желтели, в отличие от боевых. Серая обивка на КМ старых серий, а черная - на последних. Они встречались и на 23-х, особенно УБ.


Намек на завод в данном случае некорректный. На Су-27 некоторых серий ставили на козырьке остекление из специального теплостойкого стекла Ф-2, однако потом от него оказались по причине серьезных  экологических сложностей в производстве и перешли на органическое стекло АО-120. Со временем выяснилось, что кроме всех прочих проблем, стекло из Ф-2 сильно желтеет на открытом солнце...

----------


## FLOGGER

> черное и серое


Черное, по-моему, еще называется КМ-3. Вроде, я где-то встречал такое название.

----------


## muk33

> Намек на завод в данном случае некорректный. На Су-27 некоторых серий ставили на козырьке остекление из специального теплостойкого стекла Ф-2, однако потом от него оказались по причине серьезных  экологических сложностей в производстве и перешли на органическое стекло АО-120. Со временем выяснилось, что кроме всех прочих проблем, стекло из Ф-2 сильно желтеет на открытом солнце...


Не обижайтесь - никто не говорил что одно хуже другого. К тому же у АО-120 птицестойкость гораздо хуже. А это для Су-27 актуальнее, чем тепловой нагрев. Говорили только о цвете. Да и на открытом воздухе самолеты хранят только у нас.

----------


## PPV

> Не обижайтесь - никто не говорил что одно хуже другого. К тому же у АО-120 птицестойкость гораздо хуже. А это для Су-27 актуальнее, чем тепловой нагрев. Говорили только о цвете. Да и на открытом воздухе самолеты хранят только у нас.


Какие тут обиды. Просто уточнил суть вопроса.
С уважением, ...

----------


## николай-78

может не Ф-2,а Э-2

----------


## PPV

> может не Ф-2,а Э-2


Да, Николай, я все пытался вспомнить, как точно называется стекло, на языке вертелось Э-2 (ЭФ-2), но я решил, что поскольку оно фторсодержащее, то все-таки скорее Ф-2. Склероз, однако...

----------


## николай-78

Да я сам не знал про стекло, нашел монографию по 25-му и реферат в сети по стеклам. А вообще проблема хранения стекол кабин, чехлы надежность хранения не обеспечивают. Сейчас вроде заклеивают тонкой белой тканью, но тоже не панацея.

----------


## PPV

> Да я сам не знал про стекло, нашел монографию по 25-му и реферат в сети по стеклам. А вообще проблема хранения стекол кабин, чехлы надежность хранения не обеспечивают. Сейчас вроде заклеивают тонкой белой тканью, но тоже не панацея.


А что, на МиГ-25 тоже стояло стекло Э-2?
Кстати, Николай, напоминаю про книгу больших размеров и синего цвета, которая все еще лежит у меня на полке ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Все же я не увидел ответа на свой вопрос: почему на одних самолетах (МИГ-23\25) стекла со временем становятся непрозрачными, а на других-нет? Этот вопрос по стеклам волновал ОКБ или нет?
 Также не понял ответа и по другому вопросу про а/д гребни на крыле. Почему Сухой их не ставил на Су-9/11, а на МИГе ставили практически на всех? Сухой "из принципа" не хотел их ставить или считал, что они не нужны? Тогда зачем они стоят на МИГ-21?

----------


## alexvolf

> Также не понял ответа и по другому вопросу про а/д гребни на крыле. Почему Сухой их не ставил на Су-9/11, а на МИГе ставили практически на всех? Сухой "из принципа" не хотел их ставить или считал, что они не нужны? Тогда зачем они стоят на МИГ-21?


Уважаемый FLOGGER
"Принципа" никакого не было. Разная школа -разные подходы к конструкции.
П.О.Сухой применил  в конструкции своих самолетов коническую крутку
сечений крыла с большой стреловидностью и с отгибом передней части кромки книзу.По своей конструкции крыло очень интересное и позволило затягивать срыв потока в концевых сечениях крыла до больших углов атаки с более лучшим распределением подьемной силы вдоль всего размаха.В дальнейшем если я не ошибаюсь П.О.Сухой был первопроходцем в создании системы СПС,но это уже отдельная тема...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уважаемый FLOGGER
> "Принципа" никакого не было. Разная школа -разные подходы к конструкции.
> П.О.Сухой применил  в конструкции своих самолетов коническую крутку
> сечений крыла с большой стреловидностью и с отгибом передней части кромки книзу.


На Су-9\11?

----------


## alexvolf

> На Су-9\11?


А что Вас так смутило? Крыло для 9-11,как и вся аэродинамика мишины
была выстрадана еще на ПТ-8-4 начиная с 1958г...

----------


## FLOGGER

Меня это смутило потому, что не видел я на Су-9\11 никакой крутки. Давайте подождем  комментарий Павла (PPV).

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый FLOGGER
> "Принципа" никакого не было. Разная школа -разные подходы к конструкции.
> П.О.Сухой применил  в конструкции своих самолетов коническую крутку
> сечений крыла с большой стреловидностью и с отгибом передней части кромки книзу.По своей конструкции крыло очень интересное и позволило затягивать срыв потока в концевых сечениях крыла до больших углов атаки с более лучшим распределением подьемной силы вдоль всего размаха.В дальнейшем если я не ошибаюсь П.О.Сухой был первопроходцем в создании системы СПС,но это уже отдельная тема...


Мнение, конечно, интересное, но фактами не подтверждается. Сегодня специально посмотрел книгу 1 РЭ Су-9. В разделе описания геометрии, кроме "общеупотребительных" приведены следующие данные по крылу:
Профиль в сечении Z по 17,5, 34,5 и 58,5% составляет соответственно:
С-9С-5,5, С-9С-6 и снова С-9С-5,5, т.е. 5,5% крыло, и лишь небольшое "местное утолщение" в зоне ниши шасси. Никакой крутки - ни геометрической, ни аэродинамической. 
Мне "в лом" самому искать соответствующие данные по МиГ-21, может быть кто-нибудь поможет и просветит по этому поводу? Буду оч. благодарен...
Как развивался процесс формирования аэродинамической компоновки крыла на Су-9 - вопрос оч. интересный, но рассказать сейчас, почему окончательно был выбран именно такой вариант, без а/д перегородок, пожалуй, уже никто не сможет.
Есть, конечно вариант, спросить об этом самого Г.С. Бюшгенса, но, боюсь, что он и сам вряд ли вспомнит. Если вообще захочет разговаривать. А история могла бы получиться оч. интересная...

----------


## FLOGGER

К сожалению, видимо, да.
 Вообще мне очень интересен процесс развития, изменения конструкции ЛА от его опытного образца и до последнй машины серийной. Да и несерийной тоже. Почему было так, а стало так? Почему сначала это было, а потом пропало, а появилось, наоборот, вот это? И т.д. и т.п.

----------


## alexvolf

> Мнение, конечно, интересное, но фактами не подтверждается. Сегодня специально посмотрел книгу 1 РЭ Су-9. В разделе описания геометрии, кроме "общеупотребительных" приведены следующие данные по крылу:
> Прфиль в сечении Z по 17,5, 34,5 и 58,5% составляет соответственно:
> С-9С-5,5, С-9С-6 и снова С-9С-5,5, т.е. 5,5% крыло, и лишь небольшое "местное утолщение" в зоне ниши шасси. Никакой крутки - ни геометрической, ни аэродинамической.


Уважаемый Павел
Крыло 9-11 как Вы заметили сравнительно тонкое,а увеличение подъемной силы приводит к срыву потока,сопровождаемого резким возростанием индуктивного сопротивления и повлиять на срыв потока
можно изменением геометрических размеров.Коническая крутка крыла
обеспечивается искривлением к низу участков хорд между передней кромкой и воображаемой линией,соединяющей осок корневого сечения с задней точкой концевой хорды,образуя фиксированную кривизну крыла
(которая порой зрительно и обнаружить нельзя-взгляд "чистое крыло").
Крыло с фиксированной кривизной обладает большим профильным сопротивлением Сх0 на до и сверхзвуковых скоростях.
В отношении крыла 21-го есть хорошая монография -автор Котик "Критические режимы сверхзвукового самолета"...
PS. Добавлю.Для того,чтобы крыло было тонким и прочным,корневая его часть должна иметь большую хорду,что приводит к выгодности использования треугольных крыльев,в том числе и по весовым показателям)Стреловидност

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемый Павел
> Крыло 9-11 как Вы заметили сравнительно тонкое,а увеличение подъемной силы приводит к срыву потока,сопровождаемого резким возростанием индуктивного сопротивления и повлиять на срыв потока
> можно изменением геометрических размеров.Коническая крутка крыла
> обеспечивается искривлением к низу участков хорд между передней кромкой и воображаемой линией,соединяющей осок корневого сечения с задней точкой концевой хорды,образуя фиксированную кривизну крыла
> (которая порой зрительно и обнаружить нельзя-взгляд "чистое крыло").
> Крыло с фиксированной кривизной обладает большим профильным сопротивлением Сх0 на до и сверхзвуковых скоростях.
> В отношении крыла 21-го есть хорошая монография -автор Котик "Критические режимы сверхзвукового самолета"...


Спасибо за разъяснения. Теперь буду знать по поводу конической крутки и продолжу ее поиски на Су-9.
Кстати, профиль крыла на Су-9 - симметричный, о чем свидетельствует само его название. Это к вопросу о кривизне...

----------


## PPV

> К сожалению, видимо, да.
>  Вообще мне очень интересен процесс развития, изменения конструкции ЛА от его опытного образца и до последнй машины серийной. Да и несерийной тоже. Почему было так, а стало так? Почему сначала это было, а потом пропало, а появилось, наоборот, вот это? И т.д. и т.п.


Мне тоже очень интересен, однако на "пути познания истины" здесь слишком много трудностей, связанных с фактическим отсутствием первоисточников. Людей уже нет, а документы у нас так любят уничтожать. В результате, о многом приходится только догадываться...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Мне тоже очень интересен, однако на "пути познания истины" здесь слишком много трудностей, связанных с фактическим отсутствием первоисточников.


Это я все понимаю.



> Людей уже нет, а документы у нас так любят уничтожать. В результате, о многом приходится только догадываться...


Очень жаль, конечно, что так.

----------


## Igor_k

Здесь появлялся человек из Чехии.Может,он сможет грамотно перевести вот это:
Za v&#253;kony vděčil Mig -23 ML tak&#233; velice spolehliv&#233;mu motoru R - 35-300 s 11-tistupňov&#253;m axi&#225;ln&#237;m kompresorem, prstencovou spalovac&#237; komorou, dvoustupňovou plynovou turb&#237;nou , komorou př&#237;davn&#233;ho spalov&#225;n&#237; a všerežimovou plynule stavitelnou tryskou.Důležit&#253;m parametrem motoru jsou akceleračn&#237; časy.R-35-300 . 
Pozemn&#237; volnoběh - Maxim&#225;l--3,5 vteřiny , Pozemn&#237; volnoběh - Fors&#225;ž --5,5 vteřiny.Obdobn&#233; akceleračn&#237; parametry vykazuje tak&#233; motor F-100 instalovan&#253; na F-16 a F-15.Na rozd&#237;l od F-100 nem&#225; R-35 č&#237;slicově ř&#237;zenou regulaci. 
http://www.palba.cz/viewtopic.php?t=1498

----------


## николай-78

Уважаемый Павел Васильевич, надо быть просче крутка крыла- это наверно с Су-15 при крыле 60*45, это просто логика посказывает. Да хозяин отпустит сразу к Вам.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уважаемый Павел Васильевич, надо быть просче крутка крыла- это наверно с Су-15 при крыле 60*45, это просто логика посказывает.


Позвольте мне ответить вместо Павла Васильевича, т.к. это я поднял эту  тему. Как Вы могли заметить, вопрос был задан про Су-9/11. Су-15 здесь ни при чем.



> Да хозяин отпустит сразу к Вам.


Поясните свою мысль, пож.

----------


## PPV

> Поясните свою мысль, пож.


Валера, это наш офф-топ, ответ на вопрос, заданный лично мной чуть выше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понял, извиняюсь.

----------


## Igor_k

Вроде бы,вопросы техобслуживания еще не обсуждались.Тот же чешский техник пишет,что их 23МФ заправлялись за 7-8 минут.Для Миг-21 дают примерно столько же - 8-10 минут,при том,что запас топлива вдвое меньше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тот же чешский техник пишет,что их 23МФ заправлялись за 7-8 минут.Для Миг-21 дают примерно столько же - 8-10 минут,при том,что запас топлива вдвое меньше.


Еще надо учитывать, что МиГ-23 имеет централизованную заправку под давлением, а 21 через заправочный пистолет в накладной бак, остальные баки заполняются самотеком.

----------


## Igor_k

Да,спасибо,теперь припоминаю.Не думал,что разница настолько велика.
Еще вопрос всем:где-нибудь встречалась информация по ЛТХ 23М/МФ(т.е. время/радиусы виражей,скороподъемность,р  азгонные х-ки,короче,что есть),чтобы можно было сравнить с 23МЛ

----------


## Igor_k

Здесь небольшая статья по Р-29.Получается,что р-29 на сотню кг тяжелее,чем Р-35.Экономичность лучше,чем у Р-27 и примерно равна р-35
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...cz/motory/r-29

----------


## Igor_k

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-21
По-моему,больше относится к данной теме

----------


## muk33

В соседней ветке (по МиГ-21) опять вернулись к теме модификаций МиГ-23. Отвечаю здесь, чтоб не оффтопить:

Не существует РЛЭ (Инструкции летчику) самолета МиГ-23МЛА. А раздел в существующей РЛЭ самолета МиГ-23МЛ называется "Особенности боевого применения самолета МиГ-23МЛ с аппаратурой "Сапфир-23МЛА"". Вместе с тем в ЭТОЙ же "Инструкции.." существует гораздо больших размеров раздел, посвященный  модификации МиГ-23МЛД. В каких ОФИЦИАЛЬНОМ документе (РТЭ, регламенты,бюллетени) есть упоминание о МОДИФИКАЦИИ МиГ-23МЛА? (Это вопрос,самому интересно). Научно-популярная литература, летные книжки и т.п. не в счет. Многие летчики писали в летных книжках МиГ-23МЛА, или МиГ-23Л, хотя такой модификации  тоже не было, был МиГ-23М с локатором "Сапфир-23Л". Каждому хочется "освоить" больше "типов". В формулярах, насколько я помню, не указывался тип, указывался только шифр изделия (23-12, 23-14, 23-18). Кстати на наших полковых МЛД, также в начале формуляра было указано 23-12, а далее, в разделе "Выполненные доработки" была запись о переделке самолета в изделие 23-18 на АРЗ. 
Раньше не отвечал,так был в командировках.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый muk33, значит МЛы (23-12) переделывались в МЛД (23-18)? Типа 25-х? ПД и ПДС? А внешне можно было отличить их? И еще: по з\н можно определить где какой 23-й? П, МЛ, МЛД, М, МФ, МС? И  далее. Вообще з\н 23-го как-то можно расшифровать?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Не существует РЛЭ (Инструкции летчику) самолета МиГ-23МЛА..


Полностью согласен, есть совсем 15 инстрикции по Миг-23МЛ в архиве и никде невидел обозначение Миг-23МЛА. В бывшей Чехословакии мы их тоже называли МЛ, зато в формулярах самолетов написано изд. 23-12A. Можно тоже объяснить что это модификация экспортная для стран Варшавского договора, но я думаю что здесь иначе чем у предшественника Миг-21MF(изд. 96А). В некоторых инструкциях Миг-23МЛ написано что были переведены из оригинальнной производственной документации „Самолет 23-12A, РТЕ,...  напр.....книга 2, авиационное вооружение.” Год выпуска книги на русском языке, 1981. Значит ли это что и в Союзе был и Самолет 23-12A? Мое предложение есть что существовали  два типа 23-12 и 23-12A, поэтому летчики писали в летные книжки  МЛА.
Сведение.
Самолет  23-12, С-23МЛ, Сапфир-23МЛ, Миг-23МЛ
Самолет  23-12A, С-23МЛА, Сапфир-23МЛА, Миг-23МЛ, писали и Миг-23МЛА




> А раздел в существующей РЛЭ самолета МиГ-23МЛ называется "Особенности боевого применения самолета МиГ-23МЛ с аппаратурой "Сапфир-23МЛА"".


Тоже согласен, точно у нас написано следующее:  радиолокационный прицельный  комплекс С-23МЛА включающий РЛС Сапфир-23МЛА-Е и прицел АСП-17МЛ-Е.





> На ранних МЛ(Самолет 23-12) стояли РЛС изд.324МЛ, на поздних МЛ (Самолет 23-12А, просто МЛА) был установлена РЛС изд. Н-003 и какая там разница? Просто отсутствуют расширенные режимы обнаружения и селектиции цели на фоне земли и в радиоконтрастной облачности в условиях активных и пассивных помех БСI, БСII, БСIII. На изд. 324МЛ только несложной режим БС и другие отличия как более совершенный АСП-17МЛ вместо АСП-23ДЦМ и т.д. .


Уточнил текст и выложил фото пултов РЛС ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> значит МЛы (23-12) переделывались в МЛД (23-18)? А внешне можно было отличить их?


По аэродинамическим доработкам (ПВД-генераторы, лямбда-наплывы).





> И еще: по з\н можно определить где какой 23-й? П, МЛ, МЛД, М, МФ, МС? И  далее. Вообще з\н 23-го как-то можно расшифровать?


МиГ-23МЛ 0390324622
-039-ММЗ Знамя Труда или (позже) 296
-02 - М/МФ
-03-изделие МЛ\МЛА\МЛД,
- 06 - изделие П
-24622 - пятизначный (!!!) код (не номер) серии и самолета в серии. Т.е. истинный номер серии и самолет в серии можно определить с помощью таблиц на заводе. Или найти в несколько местах на самолете (на МиГ-23 - в пять позиции). По серийному номеру можно идентифицировать, сколько самолетов есть в серий - обычно 15. Например, у самолета 23-22А зав. номер 2960327219 серийный номер - 18427, т.е. 184-ая серия, 12-ой самолет в серий (потому что номера 01-15 используются на МиГ-23М/МФ, 16-30 - на МЛ/МЛА/МЛД).
Но , в полках их именовали так. Для номера 0390324622 - 246 серия 22 самолет. В эксплуатационной документации все одно других зав номеров не было и это позволяло не путаться. Но к количеству серий и самолетов в серии эти цифры прямого отношения не имели.

Смотрите посты 42, 59 данной ветки.

----------


## AndyK

> Уважаемый muk33, значит МЛы (23-12) переделывались в МЛД (23-18)? Типа 25-х? ПД и ПДС?


А Вы разве не знали?  :Smile:  Насколько я понимаю (возможно и ошибаюсь) для ВВС СССР МЛД вообще серийно не строились а исключительно дорабатывались из МЛ. 




> А внешне можно было отличить их?


Что от чего? МЛД от МЛ - "зуб" на центроплане и турбулизаторы на ПВД, МЛ от П - расположение антенн и ХС на ВО, это если глобально.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, спасибо за консультацию.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А Вы разве не знали?


Не знал.



> Насколько я понимаю (возможно и ошибаюсь) для ВВС СССР МЛД вообще серийно не строились а исключительно дорабатывались из МЛ.


Впервые слышу. Да и не "Уголке..." написано, что "В 1984-85 гг. ММЗ "Знамя труда" построил лишь 66 МиГ-23МЛД"





> Что от чего? МЛД от МЛ - "зуб" на центроплане и турбулизаторы на ПВД, МЛ от П - расположение антенн и ХС на ВО, это если глобально.


Вы меня, извиняюсь, уж  совсем за олуха считаете. Конечно, МЛД от МЛД (изготовленный от переделанного). МЛ от МЛД, я, уж, как нибудь, сам.

----------


## AndyK

На "Уголке..." много чего написано...А строились ли с нуля МЛД, баальшой вопрос...

----------


## Migarius

> На "Уголке..." много чего написано...А строились ли с нуля МЛД, баальшой вопрос...


По данным завода-производителя, т.е. ММЗ "Знамя Труда", в 1984 г. он выпустил 65 самолётов МиГ-23МЛД

----------


## FLOGGER

> На "Уголке..." много чего написано...А строились ли с нуля МЛД, баальшой вопрос...


Как видите, не очень.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По данным завода-производителя, т.е. ММЗ "Знамя Труда",


Не подскажите Где эти данные можно увидеть?

----------


## Migarius

> Не подскажите Где эти данные можно увидеть?


В архиве завода-производителя

----------


## Migarius

> -24622 - пятизначный (!!!) код (не номер) серии и самолета в серии. Т.е. истинный номер серии и самолет в серии можно определить с помощью таблиц на заводе. Или найти в несколько местах на самолете (на МиГ-23 - в пять позиции). По серийному номеру можно идентифицировать, сколько самолетов есть в серий - обычно 15. Например, у самолета 23-22А зав. номер 2960327219 серийный номер - 18427, т.е. 184-ая серия, 12-ой самолет в серий (потому что номера 01-15 используются на МиГ-23М/МФ, 16-30 - на МЛ/МЛА/МЛД).
> Но , в полках их именовали так. Для номера 0390324622 - 246 серия 22 самолет. В эксплуатационной документации все одно других зав номеров не было и это позволяло не путаться. Но к количеству серий и самолетов в серии эти цифры прямого отношения не имели.


Во внешнезаводских номерах на серию отводилось две цифры, а на номер машины  - три. То есть в номере 24622 имеем - серия 24, машина 622.  Во внутризаводских номерах всё наоборот, номеру серии отводилось три цифры, а на номер машины в серии - две. Причём машины одной внутризаводской серии могли принадлежать к разным внешнезаводским, и наоборот.
Для примера: МиГ-23МЛА с внутренним номером 14930, где 149 - серия, 30 - номер машины, имел внешний номер 19988, где 19 - серия, 988 - номер машины. Следующие за ним машины имела номера 15016/19999, 15017/20050, 15018/20051, 15019/20055 ... Номера машин во внешних номерах шли далеко не по порядку, а по сути произвольно, но по возрастанию.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот это да, я в восторге! Черт ногу сломит! И это все для того, чтоб запутать супостата?!
 А вообще, если серьезно, то мне теперь уже непонятно, что же такое серия? Как она определяется? Получается, что один и тот же 23-й на заводе и в строю по серийности трактовался по-разному? А в бюллетенях, значит, должны были быть указаны внешнезаводские номера. А с какого времени (или типа) пошла такая система?

----------


## AndyK

> По данным завода-производителя, т.е. ММЗ "Знамя Труда", в 1984 г. он выпустил 65 самолётов МиГ-23МЛД


Это другое дело.

----------


## RA3DCS

Migarius, а Вы не можете прояснить вопрос, что значит, когда на борту имеется по две таблички с разными серийными номерами?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А с какого времени (или типа) пошла такая система?


С начала 70 годов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это касается только МИГ-23 или еще каких-то типов?

----------


## Migarius

> Не существует РЛЭ (Инструкции летчику) самолета МиГ-23МЛА. А раздел в существующей РЛЭ самолета МиГ-23МЛ называется "Особенности боевого применения самолета МиГ-23МЛ с аппаратурой "Сапфир-23МЛА"". Вместе с тем в ЭТОЙ же "Инструкции.." существует гораздо больших размеров раздел, посвященный  модификации МиГ-23МЛД. В каких ОФИЦИАЛЬНОМ документе (РТЭ, регламенты,бюллетени) есть упоминание о МОДИФИКАЦИИ МиГ-23МЛА? (Это вопрос,самому интересно). Научно-популярная литература, летные книжки и т.п.


Названия самолётов регламентируют далеко не указанные Вами официальные документы, такие как РЛЭ, РТЭ, регламенты и бюллетени, а совсем другие. Поверьте, у разработчика и производителя МиГ-23МЛА проходит именно под этим названием. РЛЭ, РТЭ, регламенты и бюллетени порой очень обобщённо подходят к названиям самолётов, особенно если они составлялись не разработчиком или заводом-изготовителем (у последних обычно машины в таких документах идут исключительно под шифрами типа 23-12, 23У, 23БН и т.п.). У этих документов совсем другая задача. Если ориентироваться только на них, то многие существовавшие самолёты можно записать в призраки.
Например: В официальной книге «Авиационная реактивная система АС-21 на самолетах МиГ-15бис и МиГ-17. Техническое описание и указания по эксплуатации» Вы не найдёте информацию о том, что МиГ-17, вооружённый указанной системой имел название МиГ-17АС. Об этом там ни слова. Упоминается просто МиГ-17, хотя официально название МиГ-17АС было закреплено за самолётом МиГ-17 с системой АС-21 на основании Постановления СМ СССР от 11 мая 1954 г.
Берём следующую парочку - «Инструкция лётчику по эксплуатации и технике пилотирования самолетов МиГ-19с, МиГ-19п и МиГ-19пм» и «Инструкция лётчику самолета МиГ-19С». В них вы не найдёте, например, упоминания о МиГ-19СВ. А в книге «Единый регламент технической эксплуатации №11» вообще не указывается тип самолёта, хотя речь в нём идёт о МиГ-19. И таких примеров можно найти ещё не один.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Migarius, а Вы не можете прояснить вопрос, что значит, когда на борту имеется по две таблички с разными серийными номерами?


Так, а, может это и связано с внутри- и внешнезав. номерами?

----------


## Migarius

> Это касается только МИГ-23 или еще каких-то типов?


Думаю, что это коснулось всех самолётов и вертолётов. По крайней мере на горьковском завода в начале 70-х была введена такая же практика.

----------


## Migarius

> Migarius, а Вы не можете прояснить вопрос, что значит, когда на борту имеется по две таблички с разными серийными номерами?


А, что за номера?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Думаю, что это коснулось всех самолётов и вертолётов. По крайней мере на горьковском завода в начале 70-х была введена такая же практика.


По вертолетам-да, подтверждаю.

----------


## PPV

> Названия самолётов регламентируют далеко не указанные Вами официальные документы, такие как РЛЭ, РТЭ, регламенты и бюллетени, а совсем другие. Поверьте, у разработчика и производителя МиГ-23МЛА проходит именно под этим названием.....


Готов согласиться, что официальное название самолета определяется не эксплуатантом/заказчиком=ВВС, однако и разработчик/производитель здесь не основные. В советские времена был такой порядок, что определяющим здесь было ПСМ о принятии какого-либо нового самолета на вооружение, в котором прописывалось официальное обозначение этого пепелаца, на основании которого потом выпускался уже соответствующий ведомственный приказ Министра обороны. Так как-то...
Однако, как было замечено выше, наряду с этими официальными обозначениями существовали различные системы параллельных  "заводских" обозначений. МиГ-23МЛА, это одно из таких, стихийно сложившихся обозначений для  нового варианта комплектации МиГ-23МЛ, который к этому времени еще не завершил в полном объеме ГСИ и не был официально принят на вооружение. На нем была установлена новая РЛС и новый прицел, стоимость машины существенно отличалась от ранее выпускавшегося, заводу необходимо было как-то отличать их, вот и появилось "изд. 23-12А", которое, по аналогии с ранее выпускавшимся МиГ-23МЛ ("изд. 23-12"). стали называть МиГ-23МЛА. Однако официально это был все-тот же МиГ-23МЛ, что и было подтверждено ПСМ о принятии его на вооружение в 1981 году...

----------


## Migarius

> МиГ-23МЛА, это одно из таких, стихийно сложившихся обозначений для  нового варианта комплектации МиГ-23МЛ, который к этому времени еще не завершил в полном объеме ГСИ и не был официально принят на вооружение.


Пожалуй, я бы сказал не "стихийно сложившихся", а "применявшихся на этапе разработки, постройки и испытаний". Ведь сколько было опытных МиГов, Су, Яков и т.д., которые имели конкретные названия, но не были приняты на вооружение. Иначе получается, что этим машинам названия присваивали стихийно. А если посчитать сколько таких названий, то получается просто "стихийное бедствие" :Smile:

----------


## mrdetonator

Мигариус, благодаря Богу что Вы посетили этот форум, потому что только Вы сможете мне помочь в этой загадке. Я уже долгое время ломаю голову иская ответов на вопрос который выложил в сеть много раз. Вопрос есть о катапультных устройствах АКУ-23Ф(Ф-фюзеляж) разработаных для МиГ-23. Дело в том что Миг-23 с самого начала проектировалься чтобы мог нести 4 ракет К-23 как изображено на прототипах 23-11. Сматри фото внизу, Р-23Р на АКУ-23Ф под фюзеляжем и Р-23Т на АПУ-23 под крыльями и есть очень интересно что серийные самолеты МиГ-23С,М и Миг-23БН содержали агрегаты и элементы фюзеляжа пуска катапультной установки АКУ-23Ф неснятые в процессе производства. Есть у нас очень старая инструкция по летной эксплуатации самолета Миг-23МФ с картинкaми,графикамы и текстом показывающим на четыри ракеты К-23 под Миг-23МФ. В том случае это указывает на факт, что вариант Миг-23 с использованием 4 ракет К-23 был предусматрен запускать в серию, но по каким-то причинам отказалис от использования ракет К-23 под фюзеляжем.
Сделал и такой колаж, сорры что только на англицком языке, надеюс что вы прочитаете все.
Огромная просьба к вам, если возможно порыться в архивах производителя и найти что-нибудь по теме АКУ-23Ф, антеннах на фюзеляже под воздухозаборником, если это агрегаты радиолокационного оборудования и пуска ракет Р-23Р(К-23Р) с АКУ-23Ф ??? и также если я прав... :Redface: 

Спасибо вам за ответ

----------


## mrdetonator



----------


## mrdetonator



----------


## RA3DCS

> А, что за номера?


Например, в нише шасси имеется две таблички с серийным номером. Почему табличек две, если номер на них одинаковый? Сначала это особого интереса не вызывало. 
Но, встречаются экземпляры самолетов, где на табличках имеется разные серийные номера пример:11418 и 11420, 7404 и 7403. Но на самолетных блоках указан второй номер. 
Что это может означать? В процессе эксплуатации самолет был доработан под другую серию? Или что-то другое? На этот вопрос ответа пока не нашел!

----------


## Igor_k

Мартин,если автор фотографии прав,то Вам это должно быть интересно
http://igor113.livejournal.com/
Recent EntriesАрхив записейЛента ДрузейЛичная информацияMemories igor113 Кабина Миг-23П музея ПВО
Nov. 26th, 2010 at 12:15 PM 

Побывав в музее ПВО в поселке Заря,я увидел на входе кабину миг-23.В нее удалось заглянуть и на скорую руку сделать фотографии.Не могу понять что это за модификация.Все сходиться к миг-23п,но вполне возможно я ошибаюсь.Фотографии со ** не мои!!!

официальный сайт музея пво
Киевский авиамузей часть 9 : Миги
( остальное под катом )Tags:миг-23, музей пво

----------


## mrdetonator

> Мартин,если автор фотографии прав,то Вам это должно быть интересно
> http://igor113.livejournal.com/
> Recent EntriesАрхив записейЛента ДрузейЛичная информацияMemories igor113 Кабина Миг-23П музея ПВО
> Nov. 26th, 2010 at 12:15 PM


Igor, спасибо, я эту кабину уже обнаружил.......чуть-чуть другие фото, но видимо что автор читателем форума Airforce.ru.  :Smile:  Есть это ваша работа? Молодец !

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

----------


## Igor_k

Нет ,это не мои фотографии .Я просто просматривал обновления

----------


## Igor_k

Мартин,Вы не могли бы перевести?
Podle odborn&#237;ků na palubn&#237; lok&#225;tory umožňoval RLS maskovanou střelbu. Přitom pilot napaden&#233;ho letadla byl vlastn&#237;m v&#253;stražn&#253;m syst&#233;mem mylně informov&#225;n že je viděn pozemn&#237;m přehledov&#253;m lok&#225;torem.V t&#233; chv&#237;li po něm již šla R-23 rychlost&#237; okolo M=2,5 (samozřejmě,pokud byl c&#237;l již v jej&#237;m dosahu) 
Это тоже с сайта palba.cz
Если я правильно понял,то макс.скорость Р-23 -всего 2.5М?!

----------


## mrdetonator

> Мартин,Вы не могли бы перевести?
> Podle odborn&#237;ků na palubn&#237; lok&#225;tory umožňoval RLS maskovanou střelbu. Přitom pilot napaden&#233;ho letadla byl vlastn&#237;m v&#253;stražn&#253;m syst&#233;mem mylně informov&#225;n že je viděn pozemn&#237;m přehledov&#253;m lok&#225;torem.V t&#233; chv&#237;li po něm již šla R-23 rychlost&#237; okolo M=2,5 (samozřejmě,pokud byl c&#237;l již v jej&#237;m dosahu) 
> Это тоже с сайта palba.cz
> Если я правильно понял,то макс.скорость Р-23 -всего 2.5М?!


перевод от слова к слову.....
*По мнению экспертов бортовых радиолокационных прицелов, РЛС обеспечивала скрытую стрельбу на цель. Лётчик атакованного самолета был ложно осведомлён системой предупреждения что его самолет облучен только наземной станции в режиме обзора. В тот момент уже ракета Р-23 со скоростью около M=2,5 гнала к нему.(конечно, если цель была на дальность пуска ракеты).*

Скорость ракеты Р-23 не написана ни в инструкции по эксплуатации оружия и боевого применения Миг-23мф/мл, но в интернете и популярных книгах читал что это ракета класса М=3.

----------


## mrdetonator

Друзия , незнаете куда пропался коллега Мигариюс????

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо,поэтому я и удивился.откуда он взял эти 2.5М.Впрочем,это писал техник,а не летчик

----------


## FLOGGER

Никуда он не девался, он регулярно  просматривает форум. Если Вы обратитесь именно к нему на форуме, думаю, он Вам ответит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если Вы обратитесь именно к нему на форуме, думаю, он Вам ответит.


Я вот обращался именно к нему, но ответа по разным серийным номерам на бортах так и не последоволо!

----------


## mrdetonator

> Спасибо,поэтому я и удивился.откуда он взял эти 2.5М.Впрочем,это писал техник,а не летчик


Igor, он ни летчик, ни техник самолета, только любитель авиации.




> Никуда он не девался, он регулярно просматривает форум. Если Вы обратитесь именно к нему на форуме, думаю, он Вам ответит.


если он нехочет отвечать на мой вопрос на прошлой страници общественно, небуду ему писать личное сообщение. :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вполне может быть, что он не на все вопросы может ответить.

----------


## mandeb4848

I have a question:
What advantage was the gunsight ASP-17 that replaced the ASP-23  at the MiG-23?

Я имею вопрос: Какое преимущество было ИЛС АСП-17 который заменено АСП-23Л на МиГ-23?

Спасибо за Ваш ответ и извините меня плохо писать, но я Аргентинская и я использую автоматический переводчик
Спасибо за ваши ответы.

----------


## FLOGGER

Во откуда до нас люди добираются!

----------


## Igor_k

Ну,это к Мук-33.Я,что мог,уже ответил.У меня тоже появился вопрос.Утверждали,что в мирное время практически все МЛ/П/МЛД(кроме Афганистана,конечно) летали с Р-35,у которых температура была "срезана " на несколько десятков градусов,т.е. по макс.тяге они не отличались от Р-29.Это соответствует?

----------


## Igor_k

http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...17+mig-23.html

----------


## muk33

> Ну,это к Мук-33.Я,что мог,уже ответил.У меня тоже появился вопрос.Утверждали,что в мирное время практически все МЛ/П/МЛД(кроме Афганистана,конечно) летали с Р-35,у которых температура была "срезана " на несколько десятков градусов,т.е. по макс.тяге они не отличались от Р-29.Это соответствует?


Там не температура срезалась, а было введено ограничение по давлению за последней ступенью компрессора, на входе в ОКС. Было 3 АП из-за раскрытия её корпуса (в основном на малой высоте и большой приборной скорости). При этой доработке по сигналу датчика предельного давления срезалось топливо в ОКС и обороты падали до97%. Соответственно тяга тоже. Поэтому при облетах после РР для проверки балансировки с крылом 72 (надо было разогнать приборную 1100+50 при проходе над полосой) стали включать минимальный форсаж ибо он не разгонялся. Но форсаж штука дурная, тяга вырастает ступенчато, поэтому был смешной случай, когда у нас нач ВОТП чуточку превысил + мороз стоял за 30. Ну и "хлопнул" легонькою. Невольные зрители и я в том числе чуть не сели в снег.

----------


## mandeb4848

> http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...17+mig-23.html


Спасибо вам ответ.Привет из Аргентины.

----------


## Igor_k

> Там не температура срезалась, а было введено ограничение по давлению за последней ступенью компрессора, на входе в ОКС. Было 3 АП из-за раскрытия её корпуса (в основном на малой высоте и большой приборной скорости). При этой доработке по сигналу датчика предельного давления срезалось топливо в ОКС и обороты падали до97%. Соответственно тяга тоже. Поэтому при облетах после РР для проверки балансировки с крылом 72 (надо было разогнать приборную 1100+50 при проходе над полосой) стали включать минимальный форсаж ибо он не разгонялся.


человек писал именно о температуре:
цитирую со старого форума
постоянно резали температуру -регулировали топливный насос?
Насос тут ни причем,на всех движках был РТ(регулятор температуры).При испытаниях после изготовдения и ремонта-последним этапом было выполнение биллютеня по снижению температуры.Для этого надо было перерегулировать три винта на РТ с помощью прибора ПРКРТ.Температура снижалась значительно.В формуляре делалась запись:При особом периоде повернуть винт1 на столько-то в такую-то сторону и далее по винтам 2 и 3. В группе регламентных работ ТЭЧ это могли сделать и сами.В реальности могли быть проблемы
Это из старого форумавиа аж за 2003 год
Или мы вообще говорим о разных вещах?

----------


## muk33

В строевой части по состоянию на 1994 год (расформирования полка) такого не помню. Дальше пересел на другой тип. Может позже ввели? Но в 2006 довелось облетывать изд.23-19 для одной дружественной страны. Никакой срезки температуры не наблюдал. Все работало точно по РЛЭ (Инструкции), даже "раскрутка" на М=1,6.

----------


## mandeb4848

muk33:
Какое преимущество имело ИЛС АСП-17 который заменил АСП-23 на МиГ-23? 

К сожалению настаивать на том, с вопросом, но это очень важно для меня

----------


## alekom

Всем известно что модификация МЛ, в основном отличает убранный №4 бак.
Ну ещё другой двигатель, радар, шасси..
И вот во многих источниках, пишут что из-за убранного бака, фюзеляж тоже стал короче. 
Я посмотрел разные чертежи, и не нашел разницы в обводах этих модификаций. Только немного расшивка разница. 
Вот и вопрос: Это чертежники не правильно рисуют, или по поводу  укороченного корпуса один не правильно написал, а другие и повторяют ошибку???
Ну и какие ещё есть характерные различия, внешние и внутренние?
Заранее Спасибо!!

----------


## AndyK

> Всем известно что модификация МЛ, в основном отличает убранный №4.
> Ну ещё другой двигатель, радар, шасси..
> И вот во многих источниках, пишут что из-за убранного бака, фюзеляж тоже стал короче. 
> Я посмотрел разные чертежи, и не нашел разницы в обводах этих модификаций. Только немного расшивка разница. 
> Вот и вопрос: Это чертежники не правильно рисуют, или по поводу  укороченного корпуса один не правильно написал, а другие и повторяют ошибку???
> Ну и какие ещё есть характерные различия, внешние и внутренние?
> Заранее Спасибо!!


Однако тема для "Матчасти".

----------


## Igor_k

А там уже тема в 19 томах

----------


## mandeb4848

Что ресурс имеет Р-29-300 и  Р-35-300?
Почему АЛ-21Ф3 было учтено "более лучшее" чем Р-29-300?

Спасибо и привет из Аргентины

----------


## Igor_k

Насколько я знаю,у Р-35 ресурс составлял 500 часов,у Р-29 -порядка 300(не уверен)

----------


## FLOGGER

Это межремонтный или назначенный?

----------


## muk33

> muk33:
> Какое преимущество имело ИЛС АСП-17 который заменил АСП-23 на МиГ-23? 
> 
> К сожалению настаивать на том, с вопросом, но это очень важно для меня


На всех МиГ-23 система называлась не ИЛС, а СЕИ (система единой индикации), в состав которой входил оптический прицел, отражатель которого использовался и для отображения информации. АСП-17 в ближнем бою позволял применять целеуказание ракетам Р-60М за счет перемещения прицельной марки с помощью кнюппеля "Метка-Ц" (на РУС). При включении этого режима подвижный отражатель АСП-17 "отъезжал" вперед, что увеличивало поле зрения и, соответственно зону целеуказания. На самолетах с АСП-23 такого целеуказания не было. Количество отображаемых символов СЕИ на самолетах с АСП-17 было заметно увеличено, что позволило отказаться от табло разовых команд (ТРК), располагавшееся под головкой АСП-23. Качество картинки на отражателе АСП-17 было заметно лучше, чем на самолетах с АСП-23. Ну и наконец, сам по себе прицел АСП-17, создававшийся для истребителей-бомбардировщиков заметно повысил удобство работы по наземным целям, особенно при бомбометании в так называемой "невидимой зоне".

----------


## Igor_k

> Это межремонтный или назначенный?


Думаю,межремонтный.К сожалению,сейчас я не могу это уточнить -человек,который мне это написал,уже год как сквозь землю провалился

----------


## mandeb4848

muk33:
Очень ценю ваш ответ.
Каково Ваше мнение о качестве и надежности двигателя Р-29-300/Р35-300

Igor_k:
Очень ценю ваш ответ.
Я думаю, что 300 часов времени между ремонтами и срок службы два или три раза

Поздравления и благодарность от Аргентины

----------


## muk33

> muk33:
> Очень ценю ваш ответ.
> Каково Ваше мнение о качестве и надежности двигателя Р-29-300/Р35-300
> 
> Igor_k:
> Очень ценю ваш ответ.
> Я думаю, что 300 часов времени между ремонтами и срок службы два или три раза
> 
> Поздравления и благодарность от Аргентины


Полной статистики у меня нет, но в целом Р-29 показал себя более надежным двигателем.Это мое личное мнение. За время моей службы на Дальнем Востоке с 86 по 94 год по причине отказов двигателей не было потеряно ни одного самолета МиГ-23М (Р-29) и было потеряно 3 МиГ-23МЛД (Р-35) именно по этой причине. Правда Р-35 был мощней и экономичней.

----------


## mandeb4848

> Полной статистики у меня нет, но в целом Р-29 показал себя более надежным двигателем.Это мое личное мнение. За время моей службы на Дальнем Востоке с 86 по 94 год по причине отказов двигателей не было потеряно ни одного самолета МиГ-23М (Р-29) и было потеряно 3 МиГ-23МЛД (Р-35) именно по этой причине. Правда Р-35 был мощней и экономичней.


Еще раз поблагодарить вас за ваше время и ответ. Интересно, что старый двигатель более надежным. Вы знаете, почему разница между ними?  
Поздравления и благодарность от Аргентины

----------


## Igor_k

Для начала,наверно,надо посмотреть,сколько в тот период было было Миг-23М и сколько МЛ/П/МЛД.Братья-демократы когда-то приводили статистику и у них МФ был более аварийным.Но это надо искать

----------


## Migarius

> Мигариус, благодаря Богу что Вы посетили этот форум, потому что только Вы сможете мне помочь в этой загадке. Я уже долгое время ломаю голову иская ответов на вопрос который выложил в сеть много раз. Вопрос есть о катапультных устройствах АКУ-23Ф(Ф-фюзеляж) разработаных для МиГ-23. Дело в том что Миг-23 с самого начала проектировалься чтобы мог нести 4 ракет К-23 как изображено на прототипах 23-11. Сматри фото внизу, Р-23Р на АКУ-23Ф под фюзеляжем и Р-23Т на АПУ-23 под крыльями и есть очень интересно что серийные самолеты МиГ-23С,М и Миг-23БН содержали агрегаты и элементы фюзеляжа пуска катапультной установки АКУ-23Ф неснятые в процессе производства. Есть у нас очень старая инструкция по летной эксплуатации самолета Миг-23МФ с картинкaми,графикамы и текстом показывающим на четыри ракеты К-23 под Миг-23МФ. В том случае это указывает на факт, что вариант Миг-23 с использованием 4 ракет К-23 был предусматрен запускать в серию, но по каким-то причинам отказалис от использования ракет К-23 под фюзеляжем.
> Сделал и такой колаж, сорры что только на англицком языке, надеюс что вы прочитаете все.
> Огромная просьба к вам, если возможно порыться в архивах производителя и найти что-нибудь по теме АКУ-23Ф, антеннах на фюзеляже под воздухозаборником, если это агрегаты радиолокационного оборудования и пуска ракет Р-23Р(К-23Р) с АКУ-23Ф ??? и также если я прав...
> 
> Спасибо вам за ответ


Уважаемый, _mrdetonator_!
К сожалению особой помощи в поиске ответов на Ваши вопросы я оказать не могу, так как подробное изучение истории МиГ-23 пока не входит в круг моих интересов. Мне самому было интересно узнать от _PPV_, что МиГ-23МЛА был принят на вооружение под прежним названием МиГ-23МЛ. Да и возможности «порыться в архивах производителя» у меня нет. Кто же туда пустит постороннего человека. Что касается упомянутых мною данных по серийному выпуску МиГ-23МЛД, то для того, чтобы с ними ознакомиться, не обязательно посещать архив завода-производителя. Достаточно побывать на экскурсии в музее ОКБ МиГ, где не только можно услышать много интересного, но и увидеть архивную справку завода-изготовителя по выпуску МиГ-23.
Тем не менее, постараюсь высказать некоторые свои соображения по поставленным Вами вопросам, так как попытки узнать более точные ответы на них у коллег не увенчались успехом.
1. Относительно приведённой Вами схемы МиГ-23 из очень старой инструкции по лётной эксплуатации самолёта МиГ-23МФ.
К сожалению, я эту инструкцию не видел и не знаю её содержание. Предполагаю, что данная схема в ней приведена исключительно для иллюстрации геометрических размеров самолёта, а не состава его вооружения. При составлении технических описаний, инструкций и т.п. очень часто используют иллюстрации, которые готовили для предшествующих модификаций самолёта. Особенно это актуально для первых выпусков эксплуатационной документации, когда иллюстративный материал, касающийся непосредственно серийных машин, ещё в дефиците. Вот в ход и шли иллюстрации даже из документации опытных самолётов.
Таких примеров масса. Даже в техописании МиГ-21бис можно найти картинки из ТО предшественников. Например, на схеме эксплуатационных точек топливной системы красуется схематическое изображение МиГ-21ПФ. В Инструкции по технической эксплуатации и обслуживанию МиГ-21бис также есть схемы с изображением ПФа. Это же не значит, что теперь надо ломать голову, чтобы выяснить, когда и сколько выпустили МиГ-21бис с накладным баком, килём, креслом СК и размещением тормозного парашюта как у МиГ-21ПФ.  :Smile: 
2. С самого начала в составе штатного вооружения МиГ-23 ракет Р-23 было только ДВЕ и они размещались под крылом. Подвеска ещё двух Р-23 под фюзеляжем рассматривалась как ПЕРЕГРУЗОЧНЫЙ вариант. Отработку АКУ-23К (именно АКУ, а не АПУ) и АКУ-23Ф в составе системы вооружения С-23 предполагалось вести, начиная с третьего опытного экземпляра МиГ-23 (23-11/3). Данный самолёт сейчас экспонируется в Центральном музее ВВС в Монино с не своим бортовым номером 231. Фото этой ОПЫТНОЙ машины как раз и приведено Вами в коллаже. На фото опытного МиГ-23 (23-11/2) с бортовым номером 232 в указанном Вами месте никаких антенн нет, а видна лишь приёмная часть какого-то датчика (может быть температуры, точно не знаю) на нижней части воздухозаборника. Для наглядности ниже привожу указанное место крупным планом.
Назначение отмеченных Вами на фото антенн на фюзеляже у воздухозаборника не знаю, но предполагаю, что они не связаны с применением ракет Р-23.
3. Так как освоение серийного производства МиГ-23 было начато ещё до завершения всего цикла испытаний, то в конструкции фюзеляжа серийных машин естественно были предусмотрены углубления для рулей ракеты Р-23. Однако по каким-то причинам от применения АКУ отказались, как и от перегрузочного варианта вооружения, оставив лишь в штате АПУ-23-11. Тратить деньги на переделку заводской оснастки, скорее всего, сочли не резонным. Вот и кочевали углубления с модификации на модификацию. Их убрали, проводя облегчение конструкции самолёта МиГ-23МЛ.

P.S. Надеюсь мой ответ, хоть чем-то поможет Вам в решении загадки. И может быть всё-таки кто-то ещё, больше знающий о МиГ-23, всё же поможет найти правильное её решение.

С уважением и наилучшими пожеланиями,
Migarius

----------


## радист

@Migarius
_...побывать на экскурсии в музее ОКБ МиГ..._

Подскажите подалуиста - где находится этот музей.

----------


## Migarius

> @Migarius
> _...побывать на экскурсии в музее ОКБ МиГ..._
> 
> Подскажите подалуиста - где находится этот музей.


Музей ОКБ МиГ, а также музеи ОКБ Су, Ил, Ту находятся в Москве на территории соответствующих конструкторских бюро, что к сожалению накладывает определённые ограничения на их посещение. Самолёты конструкции А.С. Яковлева, что ранее находились в музее ОКБ Як можно увидеть в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного, который находится в посёлке Архангельское Красногорского района Московской области.

----------


## muk33

> Для начала,наверно,надо посмотреть,сколько в тот период было было Миг-23М и сколько МЛ/П/МЛД.Братья-демократы когда-то приводили статистику и у них МФ был более аварийным.Но это надо искать


Видимо они имели ввиду ОБЩУЮ аварийность. "М" и его производные типа МФ падали и по причине менее совершенной аэродинамики. Что касается двигателей, смотрите: в тот период на Дальнем Востоке МиГ-23М летали 10 участок, Ц.Угловая и Орловка. На Миг-23МЛ(Д) Спасск, Смирных и Буревестник. Счет 3:3. Правда 10-ка и Угловка потом тоже пересели на МЛД (подержанные, частью из Афгана) и в 90-м году на МЛД (с 21бис) переучилась Сов.Гавань. Но падали на ДВ по причине отказов двигателя только МЛ(Д) - Спасск, Буревестник и Сов.Гавань. Лично я считаю, что Р-35 был менее надежен по причине бОльшей теплонапряженности. Насколько помню, на Р-35 еще были проблемы с прочностью основной камеры сгорания, по этой причине было несколько АП, в том числе в Спасске. Р-29 такими вещами не страдал. Видимо это была плата за бОльшую тягу.

----------


## Igor_k

MUK-33
Указанные Вами полки относились к ПВО или также к ВВС?

----------


## muk33

> MUK-33
> Указанные Вами полки относились к ПВО или также к ВВС?


Однозначно не скажешь. Примерно в 80-м году почти все истребительные полки на ДВ были переданы в ВВС. В первую очередь это коснулось полков на МиГ-23. Тогда даже Су-15тм на Камчатке, переданные в ВВС летали на полигон по НЦ. И МиГ-31 получали, будучи в ВВС. Но в 1986-м пошел обратный процесс. С 1986 по 1989 все истребительные полки на вернулись в 11 ОА ПВО, кроме двух полков Орловки (404 на МиГ-23М и 216 на Су-27), которые так и остались в ВВС.

----------


## mandeb4848

muk33:

Опять же, мы ценим ваше время и преданность отвечать на вопросы.

Разница между ИЛС а СЕИ просто терминологии или технические?

У АСП-23М и АСП-17 был механических гироскопов, как старых  АСП зрения-5, АСП-ПФ? Они имеют предел перегрузки, котор нужно работать
(г)?

Извините, если Вас не расстраивает многих вопросов. Привет из Аргентины и спасибо за ваше внимание

----------


## Igor_k

> Однозначно не скажешь. Примерно в 80-м году почти все истребительные полки на ДВ были переданы в ВВС. В первую очередь это коснулось полков на МиГ-23. Тогда даже Су-15тм на Камчатке, переданные в ВВС летали на полигон по НЦ. И МиГ-31 получали, будучи в ВВС. Но в 1986-м пошел обратный процесс. С 1986 по 1989 все истребительные полки на вернулись в 11 ОА ПВО, кроме двух полков Орловки (404 на МиГ-23М и 216 на Су-27), которые так и остались в ВВС.


спасибо.Я почему спрашиваю.ОТК,которого я цитировал,служил именно в ВВС(кстати,летчики с ИБА-шного подфорума авиабазы характеризуют его как очень грамотного инженера)в середине 80-х.Когда он описывал,как "резали" температуру,то уточнял,что при особом периоде следовало перерегулировать обратно и перед отправкой в Афганистан так и делали.На экспорт тоже шли нерезанные.На сколько снижалась тяга,он точно не знал,но предполагал,что процентов на 10-15.Но,поскольку ПВО и так считались на боевом дежурстве,то может,в полках ПВО этого обрезания действительно не было.
Да,и в свое время прочел странную(для меня)фразу:Миг-23МС был с пружинами и с механизмом загрузки.так вот пружинный был с заправкой 5400.Что значит пружинный?

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, имелся в виду пружинный механизм загрузки?

----------


## muk33

> Да,и в свое время прочел странную(для меня)фразу:Миг-23МС был с пружинами и с механизмом загрузки.так вот пружинный был с заправкой 5400.Что значит пружинный?


М-да, странно звучит. На всех МиГ-23 стоял АРЗ - автомат регулирования загрузки разных серий (на разных модификациях). Там конечно были пружинки, но однозначно пружинным его не назовешь. Заправка 5400 насколько мне известно была только на МиГ-27, МиГ-23М имел внутреннюю (без ПТБ) заправку 4700, а МЛ и дальше 4200 (за счет ликвидации бака №4). Я конечно уточню в архиве, но быстро не обещаю. 

*mandeb4848* : не совсем понял вопрос? Если правильно, то гироскоп имеется и на АСП-23 и на АСП-17, соответственно движется и основная марка. Пользоваться данными режимами при стрельбе из пушки на перегрузках больше 5 затруднительно, поэтому предпочтительным способом стрельбы является сопроводительно-заградительный по дополнительной сетке прицела. В её крайнем виде она оказалась настолько удобной, что без изменений "перекочевала" на истребители 4 поколения, а данный способ применения СПВ стал основным.

----------


## Crossi

> Заправка 5400 насколько мне известно была только на МиГ-27, МиГ-23М имел внутреннюю (без ПТБ) заправку 4700, а МЛ и дальше 4200 (за счет ликвидации бака №4). Я конечно уточню в архиве, но быстро не обещаю.


МиГ-23БН и МиГ-23МС: 5400л (дополнительный бак 1а и 1б в фюзеляже)

----------


## mandeb4848

> *mandeb4848* : не совсем понял вопрос? Если правильно, то гироскоп имеется и на АСП-23 и на АСП-17, соответственно движется и основная марка. Пользоваться данными режимами при стрельбе из пушки на перегрузках больше 5 затруднительно, поэтому предпочтительным способом стрельбы является сопроводительно-заградительный по дополнительной сетке прицела. В её крайнем виде она оказалась настолько удобной, что без изменений "перекочевала" на истребители 4 поколения, а данный способ применения СПВ стал основным.


Мой вопрос был если в стрелковый прицел АСП-17 было использовано электроой-механическ системе с "гироскоп" как в старом визировании или с помощью некоторой аналоговой вычислительной машины для высчитывать стрельбу. Спасибо как всегда для ваших времени и знания.
Его объяснения были очень полезны для меня. Привет из Аргентины.

----------


## Igor_k

Crossi
А где размещался бак 1b?

----------


## Crossi

> Crossi
> А где размещался бак 1b?


Между баком 1 и баком 1. Собственно бак 1б расширение бака 1.

----------


## Igor_k

А говорили,что не было Миг-23 с беспереплетными фонарями:
101> А клей там еще я в свое время мазал, когда в технаре практику на МиГе проходил. Как раз безпереплетные фонари для МиГ-23 сбоирали для Сирии. Ничего сложного нет.
Понимаю,что не по теме,но нельзя ли немного поподробнее?Получается,что только сирийские Миг-23 получили беспереплетные фонари?Что у них блоки ИК помех присобачены к килю -видел,но что другие фонари
Насколько помню, это была просто модернизация уже имеющихся бортов. Там по мелочам постоянно КБшники мотались и что-то им меняли, наращивали. От оригинальных бортов, наверное, мало что оставалось. Летали они там очень много, керосин никто не жалел
http://forums.airbase.ru/2011/03/t81....html#p2434433

----------


## Igor_k

MUK-33
А можно уточнить -гистерезис был только на ранних 55-х или также на 47?
А вот тут спорят,кто больше дымил:
http://forums.airbase.ru/2008/07/t62...chikam-11.html

----------


## muk33

На спарках лично я не встречал, хотя рассказывали что (очень давно) был. Летал только на спарке со старой САУ, без "Демпфера". Я вот вспомнил, что нас на хранении была одна спарка с АТН-10, которую пригнали в ПАРМ на ремонт с Буревестника, да так и бросили. Она долго стояла с выпущенным "вентилятором". там особенность была - если неправильно отключать АТН перед выключением двигателя, то при установке РУД на СТОП, АТН выпускалась автоматически. А на поздних спарках в отсеке для АТН (уже пустом) мы на перелетах возили запасной тормозной парашют.

----------


## Igor_k

Muk-33
Вы не читали 3 номер Авиации и Время за этот год?Там есть монография о фантоме и,в частности,сравнение с 21 и 23.На мой взгляд,ряд тезисов,как минимум спорные
Вьетнам

----------


## Igor_k

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/7/28...l?topiccount=8
Ага, и во всех полках ПВО в дежурном звене на БД был один самолет с ракетами с тепловыми головками и специальными снарядами (по крайней мере, на МиГ-23 они отличались тупыми концами), самолет был в режиме 30-минутной готовности и предназначался исключительно для уничтожения АДА. Помнится, в бытность мою технарем такого специального самолета где-то в 83 году прошлого столетия несколько дней просидели в готовности в Купино, когда над Канском такой шарик (говорили, что наш) летал и не упал по программе, а Су-15 из Канска с ним ничего не могли сделать (не было оружия на Су-15, чтобы изничножить сотовый презерватив)...

----------


## Илья-2

Прошу прощения за свой, возможно, наивный вопрос, но, к сожалению, однозначного ответа на него нигде не могу получить. Подскажите, пожалуйста, входил ли в состав оборудования какой-либо модификации МиГ-23 *речевой информатор*?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ..входил ли в состав оборудования какой-либо модификации МиГ-23 *речевой информатор*?


На МиГ-23БМ, МиГ-23БК была аппаратура речевых сообщений.

----------


## Igor_k

На истребительных вариантах,а также на Миг-27 девочка Рита тем более была

----------


## Илья-2

Не подскажите, хотя бы кратко, а какие именно события, происходившие на борту МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД, "озвучивал" речевой информатор? 
Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ссылки на источники, где бы можно было подчерпнуть информацию по этому поводу?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не подскажите, хотя бы кратко, а какие именно события, происходившие на борту МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД, "озвучивал" речевой информатор? 
> Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ссылки на источники, где бы можно было подчерпнуть информацию по этому поводу?


Перечень речевых сообщений примерно одинаковый. Вот, например список сообщений системы на МиГ-27.

Руководство по технической эксплуатации.
3.838.003 РЭ Аппаратура РИ-65.
Есть на сайте Военно-техническая библиотека http://militechlit.rusff.ru/

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Вот, например список сообщений системы на МиГ-27...


Большое спасибо!
Прошу прощения, но сомнения по поводу того, что речевые информаторы применялись на *МиГ-23*, у меня всё-таки остаются. 

Во-первых, в воспоминаниях лётчиков, летавших на различных модификациях *МиГ-23*, нигде не упоминается о речевых сообщениях системы предупреждения. Срабатывания звуковой сигнализации (звонки) вспоминают, а вот о "Рите" - ни разу. 
Во-вторых, в приведённом Вами списке сообщений системы *МиГ-27* имеется, например, пункты предупреждения о "невыпуске крыла". Но, насколько я знаю, при эксплуататции *МиГ-23* имелись случаи, когда лётчик забывал при взлёте "выпустить крыло" и пытался взлетать в подобной конфигурации. Казалось бы, если система речевых сообщений устанавливалась на *МиГ-23*, то она должна предупредить пилота об этой ситуации. Но лётчики в указанных случях упорно пытались взлететь с не взлётной конфигурацией крыла. Почему же "Система предупреждения" не предупреждала (прошу прощения за тавтолгию) его об этом? В разборе указанных происшествий нигде не упоминалось, что лётчик просто игнорировал сообщения речевого информатора. 

Могла ли быть такая ситуация: на *МиГ-27* (как более позднем по времени создания самолёте) речевые информаторы установливались и использовались, а на *МиГ-23* - нет? 

Ещё раз прошу прощения за назойливость.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но, насколько я знаю, при эксплуататции *МиГ-23* имелись случаи, когда лётчик забывал при взлёте "выпустить крыло" и пытался взлетать в подобной конфигурации. Казалось бы, если система речевых сообщений устанавливалась на *МиГ-23*, то она должна предупредить пилота об этой ситуации. Но лётчики в указанных случях упорно пытались взлететь с не взлётной конфигурацией крыла. .


И это притом, что перед глазами указатель стреловидности крыла ИСК-1 и сигнальное табло «Выпусти Крыло». На первых модификациях МиГ-23 речевого информатора точно не было. Возможно, он появился на МиГ-23МЛД. Тут на форуме МиГ-23 хорошо знает (не по публикациям в интернете) скорее всего только Олег (muk33) подождем, может он ответит.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...На первых модификациях МиГ-23 речевого информатора точно не было...


Так и я об этом же. Сколько не искал, ничего по поводу речевых информаторов на МиГ-23 /С/М/УБ не нашёл. Про звуковую сигнализацию (звонки) лётчики вспоминают, а о "речевом информаторе" - нет.




> ... Возможно, он появился на МиГ-23МЛД.


В воспоминаниях лётчиков, летавших и воеваших на МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД, тоже ни разу не нашёл упоминания о речевых информаторах. Документацию же по МЛ/МЛД, к сожалению, найти не удалось.
Возможно, МиГ-23 всех модификаций рассматривался как лёгкий фронтовой истребитель, поэтому на "речевых информаторах" решили сэкономить?




> ... Тут на форуме МиГ-23 хорошо знает (не по публикациям в интернете) скорее всего только Олег (muk33) подождем, может он ответит.


Олег, пожалуйста, развейте сомнения по поводу применения речевых информаторов на МиГ-23: применялись они или нет?

----------


## FLOGGER

На 23-12 и 23-18 РИ-65 (или какого-то другого информатора) не было.

----------


## Илья-2

Да... Однозначно никто так и не ответил, входили ли в состав БРЭО МиГ-23 речевые информаторы.

Специалисты и ветераны ВВС и ПВО СССР! Пожалуйста, не сочтите за труд просветить по этому поводу.

----------


## C-22

Начиная с МиГ-23 обр. 1971 г (по доработке), МиГ-23М (с одной из серий) и далее в серии машины оснащались согласующим устройством (блоком) РИ65-30. Назначение блка - обеспечение возможности одновременного прослушивания летчиком сигналов от радиостанции, РСБН, АРК, Лазури, системы вооружения, СПО и МРП. 

Не путать с системой речевой информации РИ-65Б "Алмаз", в комплект которой помимо прочего блок РИ65-30 также входит....

С уважением

----------


## Илья-2

Огромное спасибо!

Но не могли бы Вы ответить однозначно: устанавливались ли именно *речевые информаторы* на какой-нибудь из модификаций МиГ-23?

----------


## C-22

Ответ выше.... НЕТ. 

  Проскакивала инфа что вроде-как РИ-65Б устанавливались на экспортные МиГ-23МС, но документального подтверждения у меня нет.... Посему это на уровне слухов.

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

> в комплект которой помимо прочего блок РИ65-30 также входит....


... РИ-65-10 и РИ-65-20.

----------


## muk33

Извините коллеги, я в командировке, поэтому не отслеживал дискуссию. Ни на одном итребительном варианте МиГ-23, включая УБ речевого информатора *НЕ БЫЛО*! Что касается ссылки на соседнюю ветку (про сравнение, вскользь посмотрел), там много притянуто за уши. В частности дальность пуска Р-60. Не 2 км, а 8 км по инструкции. Один раз я даже пустил её ночью с 10 км (по М-6, уж больно громко ОБУ кричал "выход из атаки"). Думал не долетит, ан нет. Попала и устроила "салют" в ночном небе, разметав факел мишени на осколки.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Ни на одном итребительном варианте МиГ-23, включая УБ речевого информатора *НЕ БЫЛО*!..


*Огромное спасибо!* 
Наконец-то последние сомнения окончательно развеяны.

----------


## RA3DCS

Олег, если вернуться теме (как говорят, имелись случаи) попытке взлета летчиков на МиГ-23 в положении крыла не в 16 градусов. Кроме указателя стреловидности крыла ИСК-1 было еще сигнальное табло «выпусти крыло» и, скорее всего еще лампа СОРЦ. Или световая сигнализация ( выпусти крыло) не работает на МиГ-23 при выпущенном положении шасси?

----------


## APKAH

Фотографии прошлого месяца. Помогите определить что за модификация? Заводские не известны. Какой-нибудь Миг-23м ранних серий или что-то другое? ...кстати рядом стоит похоже Миг-21пфм (?)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PPV

> ...Помогите определить что за модификация? ...


Обсуждали в соседней теме, пост № 218: МиГ-23С, что мы знаем об этой модификации?

----------


## muk33

> Олег, если вернуться теме (как говорят, имелись случаи) попытке взлета летчиков на МиГ-23 в положении крыла не в 16 градусов. Кроме указателя стреловидности крыла ИСК-1 было еще сигнальное табло «выпусти крыло» и, скорее всего еще лампа СОРЦ. Или световая сигнализация ( выпусти крыло) не работает на МиГ-23 при выпущенном положении шасси?


Именно для этого она и работает! Только лампа и соответствующий ей сигнал СОРЦ появились не сразу, а в процессе доработок. После этого подобные случаи почти прекратились.... почти....

----------


## Igor_k

Стало быть,с Ритой я ошибся -или не правильно понял Назипыча,или он сам подзабыл,он-то,в основном,летал на Миг-27.Кстати,ее отсутствие как-то сказывалось?
 А световое табло,как пишут во всех мурзилках,появилось только на МЛД.
Где-то на форумавиа описывались несколько случаев взлетов и посадок с крылом45 и 72

----------


## RA3DCS

> А световое табло,как пишут во всех мурзилках,появилось только на МЛД.


На то они и мурзилки.
МиГ-23-11 образца 1971 года. Табло "Выпусти крыло" ЕСТЬ!

----------


## Igor_k

http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/5446471.html

----------


## RA3DCS

> http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/5446471.html


Из этого документа совершенно не следует, что речь идет именно о световом сигнальном табло «выпусти крыло» это может быть, какая либо звуковая сигнализация.

А рисунки 83 и 85 из этого описания есть?

----------


## AndyK

> Из этого документа совершенно не следует, что речь идет именно о световом сигнальном табло «выпусти крыло» это может быть, какая либо звуковая сигнализация.
> 
> А рисунки 83 и 85 из этого описания есть?


Саш, я бы сказал, что из данной доки совершенно не следует, что "Выпусти крыло" появилось на Миг-23-их *с* модификации МЛД.

----------


## Igor_k

> Из этого документа совершенно не следует, что речь идет именно о световом сигнальном табло «выпусти крыло» это может быть, какая либо звуковая сигнализация.
> 
> А рисунки 83 и 85 из этого описания есть?


Ну,там же написано -установлена дополнительная сигнализация.Не знаю,может та мелкая пимпочка с фотографии была недостаточно убедительной?
А рисунков у меня нет

----------


## muk33

> Ну,там же написано -установлена дополнительная сигнализация.Не знаю,может та мелкая пимпочка с фотографии была недостаточно убедительной?
> А рисунков у меня нет


Мужики, не спорьте : на МЛД ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО появилась ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ лампочка "выпусти крыло", отдельно от табло. Но потом, в процессе ремонта она устанавливалась на ВСЕ модификации МиГ-23-х.

----------


## RA3DCS

> на МЛД ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО появилась ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ лампочка "выпусти крыло", отдельно от табло. Но потом, в процессе ремонта она устанавливалась на ВСЕ модификации МиГ-23-х.


Олег, В каком месте кабины она находилась, подскажите?

----------


## muk33

> Олег, В каком месте кабины она находилась, подскажите?


По-моему посередине приборной доски, в верхней её части. Смогу уточнить  недели через 2, как вернусь

----------


## Илья-2

Несколько раз читал об отказах топливоподкачивающего турбонасоса ДЦН-76, происходившие на МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД в полёте. В связи с этим, уважаемые специалисты, летавшие на МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД и эксплуатировавшие его на земле, пожалуйста, ответьте на следующие вопросы.

1. Как проявлялся данный вид отказа для лётчика: загоралась ли лампа СОРЦ или соответствующее табло?
2. Как вёл себя при этом двигатель: работал рывками или сразу останавливался?
3. Возможен ли был перезапуск двигателя? Вообще, как запускается двигатель МиГ-23 в полёте: тоже от кнопки турбостартера, как на земле, или иначе?
4. Что обычно предпринимали лётчики в этой ситуации: перезапускали двигатель и "тянули" на аэродром или Руководством предусматривалось катапультирование?

Заранее крайне признателен.

----------


## RA3DCS

Миг-23 изучали довольно давно в учебке 1981 году, и то по плакатам и схемам, так как живого МиГ-23 на учебном аэродроме не было. Уже перед самым выпуском привезли на учебный аэродром фюзеляж сгоревшего МиГ-23.  На сколько помню топливных насосов на МиГ-23 должно быть как минимум четыре. Два насоса в расходном баке (втором), насос первого и насос третьего бака. 
По первому вопросу. При отказе насоса падает давление топлива и загорается табло «Насос 1 бака» «Насос 3 бака» при отказе двух насосов расходного бака «Расходный бак». Лампа СОРЦ срабатывает при загорании табло «Расходный бак» «Осталось 600 лит.»

По второму вопросу. Двигатель не остановится сразу даже при отказе  двух насосов расходного бака. На этот случай существует инструкция летчикам нужно читать там.
Признаки.
- наблюдаются вспышки лампы-кнопки СОРЦ:
- на табло высвечивается сигнал РАСХОДН. БАК.
Действия:
- прекратить выполнение задания;
- отключить форсаж установкой РУД на упор МАКСИМАЛ, выпустить тормозные щитки и перевести самолет на снижение.
- на снижении при числах М>1.15 задросселировать двигатель до оборотов РНД менее 95%;
- дальнейший полет выполнять на высоте не более 6000 м при заправке топливом Т-1 или ТС-1 и не более 4000 м при заправке топливом Т-2, не допуская увеличения оборотов РНД более 95%;
- при отказе обоих подкачивающих насосов создавать близкие к нулю и отрицательные перегрузки – запрещается!

По третьему вопросу. Запуск двигателя на МиГ-23.  Запуск на земле.
РУД в положении СТОП.
Включить АЗС АККУМ. БОРТ.АЭРОД., РАЦИЯ, СПУ, ГЕНЕР. = ТОКА, ЗАПУСК ПТО, ГЕНЕР. ~ ТОКА, 1 НАСОС РАСХ. БАКА, 2 НАСОС РАСХ. БАКА, ПОЖАРН. ОБОР., УПРАВЛ. ВХОДОМ, АГРЕГ. ЗАПУСКА и САРПП.
Перед запуском дать команду технику «От двигателя» и после получения ответа об исполнения команды перевести РУД на упор МАЛ. ГАЗ, пустить секундомер и нажать на 1-2 секунды кнопку ЗАПУСК НА ЗЕМЛЕ, при этом на табло высветиться сигнал ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ. Двигатель должен автоматически выйти на обороты ЗМГ за время не более 50 секунд (фиксируется по достижении оборотов РНД 40%).
В процессе запуска двигателя контролировать:
- предельную температуру газов турбостартера  по загоранию лампы ТЕМПЕР. ТС; в начале и конце запуска допускается кратковременное загорание (мигание) лампы ТЕМПЕР. ТС на время не более 2 секунд.
- появления давления масла на входе в двигатель по началу отклонения стрелки манометра.
Если температура газов турбостартера превышает предельную (горит лампа ТЕМПЕР. ТС более 2 секунд) или нет давления масла либо происходит зависания оборотов или рост температуры газов за турбиной с тенденцией превысить 550 град С, запуск двигателя немедленно прекратить установкой РУД в положение СТОП и отключить АЗС АГРЕГ. ЗАПУСКА.
После выхода двигателя на  установившийся режим ЗМГ на табло не должен высвечиваться сигнал ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ. Обороты РНД должны быть в пределах 43-45% при давлении 760 мм рт.ст. и изменяться от 41 до 52% при изменении давления от 780 до 680 мм рт. ст., температура газов не должна превышать 450 град С, давление масла не менее 2 кг/см&#178;.
 После запуска дать команду технику на отключение наземных источников электроэнергии. 
Включить АЗС НАСОС 1-го БАКА, НАСОС 3-го БАКА, СКВ, СО, СОД, РВ, УУА, ДА-200, АВАР. КВ.,  ТРИМ. ЭФФЕКТ,  ХРОМ, РСБН, САУ СИРЕНА ВКЛЮЧ. ЗВУК, АРК МРП, СОУА, УУА ИНДИКАЦИЯ. КРЫЛА и.т. д.

----------


## Илья-2

Огромнейшее спасибо!!!

Поражён Вашей памяти. 

Если позволите - одно уточнение. 
В случае, когда на МиГ-23 отказывали топливоподкачивающие турбонасосы, расположенные в расходном баке, подкачивать топливо из других баков становилось полностью невозможно? 
Следовательно, остаток топлива в расходном баке - это всё чем располагал лётчик в данной ситуации? 

Очень надеюсь, на Ваше продолжение - по поводу запуска двигателя МиГ-23 в воздухе.

----------


## RA3DCS

Человеческая память, к сожалению, очень ненадежная штука. Это я ее просто обновил записями из сохранившейся армейской записной книжки. 
Топливный насос состоит из электродвигателя и насосной части смонтированных вместе.
Топливо из бака через сетчатый стакан и горловину поступает на вход в крыльчатку. Под действием центробежных сил в рабочих каналах крыльчатки давление топлива повышается, в результате чего топливо выбрасывается в улитку. Улитка направляет весь поток топлива в выходной патрубок.
Не нужно думать, что топливная система самолета это просто бочка, из которой черпает топливо двигатель. Это сложная система групп баков соединенных дренажными, командными, топливопроводами, спецклапанами заправки и наддува.
В топливную система самолета входят:
- топливные баки.
- система выработки топлива.
- система наддува топливных баков.
- система дренажа топливных баков.
- система автоматического управления порядком выработки топлива.
- система контроля работы топливной системы.
Все топливо проходит через расходный бак, через который питается двигатель. Топливо из других баков перекачивается в расходный по программе управления порядком выработки топлива. В любом случае в первую очередь вырабатываются подвесные крыльевые и фюзеляжные баки, затем крыльевые отсеки. И далее остальные группы. 
Топливо из подвесных и крыльевых баков и крыльевых отсеков выдавливается давлением отбираемым из за компрессора двигателя. При отказе насосов первой или третьей группы топливо просто не полностью выработается из соответствующих групп баков.
Например, для МиГ-23УБ. Невысвечивание сигнала 4 БАК при остатке топлива по расходомеру 2600 л сигнализирует о невыработке  топлива из бака № 4. в этом случае для оценки располагаемого остатка топлива показание расходомера необходимо уменьшить на 500 л.

Запуск двигателя в полете.
Для уменьшения вертикальной скорости снижения установить стреловидность крыла 45&#186;, при числе М ≤0.8 стреловидность 16&#186;.
Надежный запуск двигателя в полете с кислородной подпиткой обеспечивается на высотах не более 11000 м при скорости полета от 450 до 600 км/ч. (не превышая числа М = 0.9) и на высотах не более 5000 м в диапазоне скоростей полета от 400 до 800 км/ч. 
Встречный запуск разрешается производить на высотах не более 5000 м на скоростях от 400 до 800 км/ч. На любых оборотах двигателя ( не дожидаясь их уменьшения до оборотов авторотации).с задержкой РУД на упоре СТОП в течении  1-2 с.
Запуск двигателя в полете производится двумя способами: автоматическим и ручным.

Для автоматического запуска необходимо:
- перевести РУД с упора СТОП на упор МАЛ. ГАЗ, при этом в кабине высветится табло ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ.
- после выхода двигателя на обороты ЗМГ установить РУД на ПМГ и плавным увеличением оборотов до максимальных проверить устойчивую работу двигателя.
Если при автоматическом запуске при установки РУД в положение МАЛ. ГАЗ не высвечивается табло ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ. применить ручной запуск двигателя.
Для ручного запуска необходимо:
- включить выключатель ЗАПУСК В ВОЗДУХЕ при этом на табло высвечивается сигнал ЗАЖИГ. ВЫКЛ.;
- перевести РУД из упора СТОП на упор МАЛ. ГАЗ.;
- после выхода двигателя на обороты ЗМГ установит РУД на упор  ПМГ, отключить выключатель ЗАПУСК В ВОЗДУХЕ (не позднее чем через 40 с после начала запуска) 
плавным увеличением оборотов до максимальных проверить устойчивую работу двигателя.
Установка РУД выше упора МАЛ. ГАЗ в процессе запуска из за возможного помпажа и перегрева двигателя запрещается. (при установки РУД выше упора МАЛ. ГАЗ на табло высвечивается сигнал ПЕРЕГРЕВ ДВИГАТЕЛЯ и наблюдаются вспышки кнопки-лампы СОРЦ сигнализирующие о неправильных действиях летчика при запуске).
Время запуска двигателя в полете составляет -25 с. В процессе запуска температура газов за турбиной не должна превышать 650&#186; С.

Запуск двигателя контролировать по возрастанию оборотов и появлению звука работающего двигателя. Температура газов за турбиной растет медленно и не может служить надежным признаком запуска двигателя.
При отсутствии нарастания оборотов двигателя в процессе запуска после 10-15 с. с момента установки РУД на упор МАЛ. ГАЗ установить РУД на упор СТОП и через 3-5 с. произвести повторный запуск двигателя.

----------


## muk33

У меня в полете на сложный пилотаж на МиГ-23М разрушилась крыльчатка насоса ДЦН. Сработала кнопка-лампа СОРЦ, высветилось табло "расходн. бак" при остатке около 2000л. Отключил форсаж, лампа погасла, задросселировал двигатель до 80 процентов, набрал высоту за счет скорости (собирался вводить в петлю) и долетел до аэодрома (15 км). Двигатель работал нормально.

----------


## Илья-2

*И вновь - огромное спасибо!*



> ...Топливный насос состоит из электродвигателя и насосной части смонтированных вместе...


Прошу прощения, может, что-то путаю, но я читал, что насосы типа ДЦН (по-моему, они установдены в расходном баке МиГ-23) имели привод через "рессору" (вал) непосредственно от Коробки приводов, а не от собственного электродвигателя. В том же источнике упоминалось, что именно разрушение "рессоры" привело к остановке (отказу) насоса в расходном баке.
Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте, так ли было на самом деле?




> ...Надежный запуск двигателя в полете с кислородной подпиткой...


Должен ли был лётчик, при запуске двигателя в воздухе, манипулировать  какими-либо клапанами арматуры "кислородной подпитки": открывать что-то или закрывать, чтобы обеспечить эту смую "кислородную подпитку" запускаемого двигателя?





> ... На любых оборотах двигателя ( не дожидаясь их уменьшения до оборотов авторотации)...


Если обороты двигателя по какой-либо причине всё же упали до величины оборотов при авторотации, возможен ли был в этом случае запуск двигателя в воздухе?

----------


## Илья-2

*Огромное спасибо!*



> ...высветилось табло "расходн. бак" при остатке около 2000л....
> ... и долетел до аэодрома (15 км). Двигатель работал нормально.


Другими словами, "всё", что у Вас осталось в описанной ситуации - это 2000 л в расходном баке? Топливо из других баков стало для двигателя недоступным?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Прошу прощения, может, что-то путаю, но я читал, что насосы типа ДЦН (по-моему, они установдены в расходном баке МиГ-23) имели привод через "рессору" (вал) непосредственно от Коробки приводов…..


Понял о чем речь! Мы совсем о разных насосах говорили. Насос ДЦН (двигательный центробежный насос) ДЦН-64 устанавливается непосредственно на самом двигателе, и имеет привод от коробки приводов. Он не имеет прямого отношения к подкачивающим насосам ЭЦН, установленным в расходном баке и других баках самолета. 
Давление топлива перед ДЦН при запуске на земле должно быть 1.5 – 2.3 кг/cм&#178;. 
Допускается кратковременная работа двигателя при неработающих подкачивающих насосах самолета (до высоты 6000 м) на бесфорсажных режимах. 
Если помните недавнюю катастрофу Ту-154М Авиалиний Дагестана. Причина не работали подкачивающие насосы топлива. Насосы ДЦН обеспечивали подачу топлива двигателям до определенной высоты, а после двигатели встали.  




> Должен ли был лётчик, при запуске двигателя в воздухе, манипулировать  какими-либо клапанами арматуры "кислородной подпитки": открывать что-то или закрывать, чтобы обеспечить эту смую "кислородную подпитку" запускаемого двигателя?


Перед полетом открыть кран кислородной подпитки двигателя, а после полета закрыть.





> Если обороты двигателя по какой-либо причине всё же упали до величины оборотов при авторотации, возможен ли был в этом случае запуск двигателя в воздухе?


Попытка запуска продолжается до высоты 3000 м. а затем принимается решение или катапультироваться или садиться с неработающим двигателем.

----------


## Илья-2

*RA3DCS, даже не знаю, как Вас благодарить за предоставляемую информацию и за Ваше долготерпение!*

Вы уж простите меня за назойливость, но вопросы остаются...




> ...Насос ДЦН (двигательный центробежный насос) ДЦН-64 *устанавливается непосредственно на самом двигателе, и имеет привод от коробки приводов*. Он не имеет прямого отношения к подкачивающим насосам ЭЦН..., установленным в расходном баке и других баках самолета.


То есть, насколько я понимаю, ДЦН-64 отвечал за непосредственный впрыск топлива в камеру сгорания двигателя? 

А не могли бы Вы описать, хотя бы кратко, что происходило с самолётом и двигателем, когда отказывал именно ДЦН-64? Двигатель полностью останавливался - раз прекращался впрыска топлива? Или двигатель продолжал работал, но неустойчиво - "рывками"? Загорались ли какие-либо сигнальные лампы на табло, например, СОРЦ? 

Мог ли лётчик в полёте определить, например, по поведению двигателя или по каким-либо сигналам в кабине, что отказал именно ДЦН-64? И что лётчик должен был предпринимать, согласно РЛЭ или иным "Руководящим документам", в этом случае?




> ...Давление топлива перед ДЦН при запуске на земле должно быть 1.5 – 2.3 кг/cм&#178;...


Поясните, пожалуйста, за счёт чего создавалось указанное давление ПЕРЕД ДЦН? За счёт наддува баков?

----------


## Sanych62

> Поясните, пожалуйста, за счёт чего создавалось указанное давление ПЕРЕД ДЦН? За счёт наддува баков?


 Представьте сами, откуда на земле перед запуском возьмётся наддув баков?
 Алгоритм запуска ГТД примерно таков (*не именно для МиГ-23*):
 - нажатие "Запуск двиг-ля" - электростартер раскручивает газотурбинный (ГТ) стартер, включается ЭЦН запуска (ЭЦНз) и ЭЦН подкачки в расходном баке - запускается (топливо от ЭЦНз) ГТ стартер, который раскручивает ГТД - запускается (топливо от ЭЦНз) ГТД - по мере роста оборотов вступает в работу ДЦН - ЭЦНз отключается (но остаются работать ЭЦН подкачки или основные топливные насосы расходной магистрали двигателя).
  ДЦН подает топливо в НР (насос-регулятор), который подаёт топливо в основную камеру сгорания.
 Роль ДЦН - повышение давления топлива на входе в НР.
 При отказе ДЦН и всех насосов расходной магистрали двигателя топливо идёт к НР самотёком (немалую роль здесь играет наддув баков).
 Воздух в систему наддува баков поступает от двигателя (через систему кондиционирования) и из окружающей среды (скоростной напор) через специальный заборник.

----------


## RA3DCS

> То есть, насколько я понимаю, ДЦН-64 отвечал за непосредственный впрыск топлива в камеру сгорания двигателя? 
> 
> А не могли бы Вы описать, хотя бы кратко, что происходило с самолётом и двигателем, когда отказывал именно ДЦН-64? Двигатель полностью останавливался - раз прекращался впрыска топлива? Или двигатель продолжал работал, но неустойчиво - "рывками"? Загорались ли какие-либо сигнальные лампы на табло, например, СОРЦ? 
> 
> Мог ли лётчик в полёте определить, например, по поведению двигателя или по каким-либо сигналам в кабине, что отказал именно ДЦН-64? И что лётчик должен был предпринимать, согласно РЛЭ или иным "Руководящим документам", в этом случае?


ДЦН-64 (А) –центробежный топливоподкачивающий насос подает топливо к агрегатам двигателя. Их довольно много.
- ТС-21 турбостартер.
- Агрегат 924 – топливомасляный агрегат турбостартера.
- НД55А – топливный плунжерный насос датчик.
- АДТ-55А – автомат дозировки топлива.
- ЦН-55А – топливный центробежный насос.
- РСФ-55А регулятор сопла и форсажного топлива.
- РТО-55 – распределитель топлива основного контура.
- РТФ55А – распределитель топлива форсажного контура.
- ПГЛ30М – привод гидролопаточный к генератору переменного тока СГК.
- Агрегат 5261ТМ – топливомасляный агрегат двигателя.

Олег (muk33) нам уже рассказал, как на практике столкнулся с отказом насоса ДЦН  - падает давление топлива на входе в двигатель, срабатывает сигнализатор давления (СД) зажигается табло РАСХ. БАК и соответственно лампа кнопка СОРЦ. Но топливо продолжает поступать в двигатель за счет работы электрических подкачивающих насосов в расходном баке. С ограничением по оборотам и отрицательным перегрузкам.

Например, в руководстве летчику МиГ23УБ нет разделения, какой именно топливный насос отказал ДЦН или ЭЦН в расходном баке. Там просто пункты  «Падение давления топлива» « Отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя». 
Возможно, в инструкцию летчику МиГ-23МЛД что-то и добавили? Тут думаю, Олег более точнее ответит.
Кстати отключение топливных подкачивающих насосов частое явление на МиГ-27 при полетах на стрельбу из пушки.

----------


## Илья-2

> Представьте сами, откуда на земле перед запуском возьмётся наддув баков?..


Да, маху я дал. Видимо, сказывается "ракетное" образование. У ракет предстартовый наддув - в порядке вещей.

----------


## Илья-2

> ... просто пункты  «Падение давления топлива» « Отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя».


Если позволите, крайний вопрос по этой теме. 
Как Вы думаете (что подсказывает Ваш опыт), насколько серьёзным для лётчика МиГ-23, с психологической точки зрения и с точки зрения выполнения боевого задания, был "Отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя"? 
Должен ли (обязан ли?) был лётчик на МиГ-23 прекратить выполнение задания, несмотря на его важность, и немедленно возвращаться на аэродром? 




> ... Возможно, в инструкцию летчику МиГ-23МЛД что-то и добавили? Тут думаю, Олег более точнее ответит...


Очень на это надеюсь. 

Олег, пожалуйста, не могли бы Вы прокомментировать всё вышеописанное с точки зрения лётчика?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Должен ли (обязан ли?) был лётчик на МиГ-23 прекратить выполнение задания, несмотря на его важность, и немедленно возвращаться на аэродром?


В обоих случаях инструкция требует выполнение задания прекратить.
При отказе топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя еще и перед заходом на посадку аварийно сбросить подвески (по возможности в безопасном месте).

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот такой уникальный документ появился в сети.

ВПЕРВЫЕ В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ!

Памятка летчику по особым случаям в полете на самолетах МиГ-15бис, МиГ-17 и их модификациях

Год: 1955

Издательство: Центральная типография Министерства оброны СССР им. К.Е. Ворошилова. М.
Формат: Рисунок JPEG
Размер: 9,63 Мб

Ссылка для скачивания: http://narod.ru/disk/22436150001/MiG..._1955.rar.html

----------


## Илья-2

> ...При отказе топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя еще и перед заходом на посадку аварийно сбросить подвески (по возможности в безопасном месте).


А если подвешены топливные баки (три штуки с топливом), например, в перегоночной конфигурации самолёта? Баки тоже надо сбросить?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А если подвешены топливные баки (три штуки с топливом), например, в перегоночной конфигурации самолёта? Баки тоже надо сбросить?


Подвесные баки ценности не представляют. Это расходный материал.

----------


## muk33

> Если позволите, крайний вопрос по этой теме. 
> Как Вы думаете (что подсказывает Ваш опыт), насколько серьёзным для лётчика МиГ-23, с психологической точки зрения и с точки зрения выполнения боевого задания, был "Отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя"? 
> Должен ли (обязан ли?) был лётчик на МиГ-23 прекратить выполнение задания, несмотря на его важность, и немедленно возвращаться на аэродром? 
> 
> 
> 
> Очень на это надеюсь. 
> 
> Олег, пожалуйста, не могли бы Вы прокомментировать всё вышеописанное с точки зрения лётчика?
> Заранее благодарен!


На МиГ-23МЛ,МЛД в отличие от М и УБ в баках и на выходе стояли насосы типа ГТН (гидротурбинные), по-моему их было три. Но признаки и действия при отказе были аналогичные. Отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя на МиГ-23-х - один из наиболее сложных для летчика отказов с несколькими вариантами действий (вплоть до отключения двигателя с последующим его запуском. При его возникновении прекращение выполнения задания подразумевалось ОДНОЗНАЧНО.

----------


## Igor_k

> В частности дальность пуска Р-60. Не 2 км, а 8 км по инструкции. Один раз я даже пустил её ночью с 10 км (по М-6, уж больно громко ОБУ кричал "выход из атаки"). Думал не долетит, ан нет. Попала и устроила "салют" в ночном небе, разметав факел мишени на осколки.


А на какой высоте,если не секретно?Я,краем уха,слышал,что эффективная дальность по упрощенной формуле примерно равна высоте/2(надо думать,к высоте 200метров это не относится)

----------


## Илья-2

Предположим МиГ-23 следовало перегнать на большое расстояние. Как известно, в этом случае предусматривалась подвеска трёх ПТБ с топливом (один под фюзеляжем и по одному под каждым крылом). И вот в самом начале "перегоночного" полёта (топливо из ПТБ ещё не выработано) произошёл отказ топливорегулирующей автоматики двигателя - такой как мы обсуждали выше. Лётчик принял решение возвращаться на аэродром вылета. Должен ли он был перед посадкой сбросить ПТБ с невыработанным топливом или МиГ-23 позволял совершить посадку с заполненными ПТБ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Должен ли он был перед посадкой сбросить ПТБ с невыработанным топливом или МиГ-23 позволял совершить посадку с заполненными ПТБ?


Сбросить однозначно и еще придется вырабатывать топливо, поскольку существуют ограничения по максимальному посадочному весу.
Взлетный вес МиГ-23БН с тремя подвесными баками по 800 кг. составляет 18850 кг. А нормальный посадочный вес 11800 кг.

----------


## Mig

> Предположим МиГ-23 следовало перегнать на большое расстояние...


Вот что бывало при перегоне МиГ-23 на большие расстояния:

*С.Исаев. Страницы истории 32 гиап. Часть II. Глава 4. С. 125-129:* 

4.3. Перегон МиГ-23М в Монголию

*В.Г. Колотухин:*

В начале мая 1975 года нашему полку была поставлена задача перегнать новые самолеты МиГ-23М с завода в Луховицах в Монголию для перевооружения 126-го истребительного авиаполка, базировавшегося на аэродроме Чойрен.
Это был первый для нас перелет на самолетах МиГ-23М с тремя подвесными топливными баками. Подготовка самолетов производилась совместно с представителями МАП. Поэтому летчики 32 гиап  перегоняли эти самолеты, не будучи связанными должностными узами с инженерно-техническим составом. Облетали каждый свой самолет. Прочувствовали и –«Вперед! Задача особой государственной важности!»
Первые «ласточки», т.е. мелкие неприятности, начались с первого этапа перелета. Учитывая, что никому не хотелось пересекать необъятные просторы Родины в гордом одиночестве, про мелкие неисправности летчики говаривали между собой, ругаясь по поводу «высокого» качества самолетов, но официально об отказах не докладывали.
В Свердловске проявилась и первая «ворона». МиГ-23М бортовой номер 53 старшего нашей группы подполковника Баданова Анатолия Георгиевича проявил свой характер. После запуска в процессе выхода двигателя на обороты ПМГ (полетный малый газ) неожиданно начался сброс топлива через систему предохранительных клапанов. Мгновенная остановка двигателя не спасла от разлива по бетону большого количества топлива. Машина стояла на стоянке в огромной луже авиационного керосина.
Учитывая, что команда на вылет уже прошла и что «командир должен быть впереди на лихом коне», Баданов отозвал меня в сторону и  доверительно сообщил: «Я забираю твой самолет. Если починят мой – догоняй группу. Учитывая, что в одиночку лететь нельзя – остаетесь парой с Михаилом Королевым».
Как ни странно, дефект был устранен довольно быстро. Оказалось, что представители завода были уже знакомы с этой неисправностью и знали, как ее устранять: откручивалось большое число болтиков и снималась панель, закрывавшая трубопроводы. Затем авиационный специалист дул ртом в капиллярное отверстие командного клапана топливной системы до характерного щелчка. Панель водворялась на место. «Болтики» закручивались. После этого – «газовка» и – вперед! 
В Омске коллеги встретили нас с Михаилом как победителей. Я торжественно передал машину Баданову как исправную. Но чуть позже выяснилось, что представители завода, знали и о других дефектах топливной системы, о которых они рассказали… позднее. Оказалось, что этот дефект особенно ярко проявляется на пришедших из полета «горячих» машинах: будучи заправленными топливом вечером, машины за ночь остывали (контраст температур был большой) в результате чего давление в топливной системе падало и клапан залипал.
На следующее утро после сорвавшегося запуска, Анатолий Георгиевич опять забрал мой самолет, оставил мне свою, вновь описавшуюся машину (№ 53), сказав с печальным юмором, что разрешает лететь мне на этой «сцикухе» до самого Чойра.
За МиГ-23М с бортовым номером 53 устойчиво закрепилась эта кличка. Не долго думая и зная о нехватке технического состава, мы с Михаилом, вооружившись отверткой, приступили к устранению неполадки и очень скоро догнали нашу группу. Опыт эксплуатации заставил нас во время перелета начинать каждое утро с профилактического продувания клапана, и машина №53 не подводила до аэродрома Белая под Иркутском, который был крайней точкой перед пересечением «ленточки» (государственной границы СССР). И если заводской аэродром Иркутска был для нас как дом родной, то база бомбардировщиков Ту-16 и дальних истребителей перехватчиков Ту-128 принимала нас впервые. 
Место хозяевами аэродрома Белая для «маленьких» – истребителей МиГ-23М – было определено по принципу «чтобы не мешались». Наши шесть истребителей (пара Баданова, пара Зелепухин - Потапов и пара Колотухин - Королев) поставили напротив стоянки Ту-16 на расширенном участке рулежки. 
Тем временем полк Ту-16 готовился к учениям. Зачехленные корабли стояли на расстоянии три метра между крыльями. В этот промежуток были вписаны тележки с бомбами 100, 250 и 500 кг. Расстояние от МиГ-23М майора Зелепухина до носовой стойки Ту-16 составляло (как впоследствии определили) 26 метров.
Разрешение на вылет мы ждали очень долго. Не выдержав ожидания и забрав все оборудование, включая колодки, улетел самолет сопровождения Ан-12. Наконец «добро» на вылет было получено.
Анатолий Георгиевич Баданов успешно запустил двигатель и вместе со своим ведомым покинул Белую, но только парой, т.к. на самолетах Зелепухина Ю.В. и его ведомого Потапова И.Г. сработала предохранительная система. Оба МиГ-23М пустили под себя обширные керосиновые лужи.
Выйдя после остановки двигателя из самолета, костеря на чем свет стоит весь авиапром, Юрий Васильевич Зелепухин нервно курил на безопасном удалении от самолетов, предоставив представителям завода возможность устранять надоевшую неполадку.
У нас с Королевым появилась надежда оказаться на заключительном этапе не замыкающей парой, а в числе лидеров. Успешно запустив двигатели, мы ринулись по рулежкам к ВПП. После одного из поворотов, бросив взгляд в перископ, я почувствовал, как по моей спине поползли мурашки – за мной на белом бетоне стелился темный след…  «Топливо?!» Михаил, вырулив из поворота, несколько раз нажал на кнопку передачи. Я притормозил и через несколько секунд услышал приговор ведомого: «Недержание в полном объеме!» – «Заруливаем!!!» – проинформировал я руководителя полетов. 
На стоянке нас встретили с улыбками. Жестами нам предложили поставить  самолеты поближе к стоявшей «мокрой» паре, но я принял решение зарулить на место нашей прежней стоянки, которая находилась почти в сотне метров от  МиГ-23 Зелепухина и Потапова.
Михаил сбегал к техникам, раздобыл отвертку, и мы приступили к демонтажу панели. В это время представители МАП уже закончили продувку и готовились приступить к проверке исправности топливной системы самолета Зелепухина. Техники, представители завода, запустили двигатель истребителя и начали его опробовать. Тот кто, находился в кабине МиГ-23М, был опытным специалистом. Сопровождая нас на протяжении всего перелета, ему постоянно приходилось заниматься ремонтом то одной, то другой машины нашей группы.
Мы с Михаилом сидели на гроте моего самолета и были заняты выкручиванием болтиков, когда вдруг услышали грохот двигателя, вышедшего на форсажный режим. – «Что случилось?! Включать форсаж без колодок и тросовой крепежки нельзя! Тормоза не держат самолет, работающий на форсаже!» 
МиГ-23М майора Зелепухина медленно пополз по бетону в сторону стоявшего впереди него Ту-16. Заводской специалист не сумел выключить форсаж. Он включил механизм разворота колеса (МРК), пытаясь повернуть самолет и избежать столкновения, но, двигая педалями, растормозил колеса. Истребитель понесло на ближайший бомбардировщик.
Фактически не управляемая машина, набирая скорость, врезалась в крыло Ту-16. Ударившись своим килем в переднюю кромку крыла бомбардировщика и разрубив ее, истребитель остановился, положив свой нос на тележку с бомбами. Перископ кабины МиГ-23М вспорол нижнюю часть плоскости бомбардировщика, разрушив его крыльевые топливные баки, из которых на бетон хлынул керосин. Фонарь заклинило, но от удара его остекление разрушилось, что позволило заводскому специалисту выбраться из кабины и отбежать в сторону.
В возбужденном состоянии он направился к ближайшему огнетушителю, где был перехвачен бросившимися к нему Зелепухиным и Потаповым, которые силой оттащили его от вспыхнувшего самолета-истребителя. Понимая, что исправить уже ничего нельзя, они выдернули из стоящего поблизости автомобиля аэродромной службы растерявшегося солдата-водителя и вместе с ними побежали в сторону от самолетов. И вовремя... На бомбы, на самолет МиГ-23, двигатель которого продолжал работать на форсаже, продолжал литься поток керосина. Через несколько секунд взорвались крыльевые баки бомбардировщика.
Первый взрыв произвел на нас с Королевым ошеломляющее впечатление. Обдав горячим жаром, он фактически сдул нас с самолета. Несколько позже, придя в себя и проанализировав возможные масштабы светопреставления, а также степень риска, мы приняли решение попытаться запустить автономно (т.е. от бортовых аккумуляторов) наши истребители. 
Пожар тем временем разгорался. Вдруг – яркая вспышка и еще один взрыв! По стоянке пронеслась ударная волна, посыпались осколки, куски дюраля, колеса, какие-то горящие обломки – это начали рваться бомбы...
Напротив горящих самолетов стояли три МиГ-23. Под самолетом Ивана Потапова уже разгоралась лужа вытекшего топлива. Этот самолет был обречен… Но два наших (Королева и мой) истребителя можно было попытаться увести от огня! (Хорошо, что мы остановили наши самолеты на большом расстоянии от мокрой пары!) По-пластунски мы преодолели расстояние до машины Королева, который фактически был исправным. Михаил помог мне забраться в кабину. Пока я готовил самолет к запуску, мой ведомый успел осмотреть оба воздухозаборника, и вытащил из одного из них какие-то обломки. Я запустил двигатель и, следуя подаваемым руками командам Королева, который под разрывами и звенящими по бетону осколками указывал направление, порулил в сторону от пожара. Остановив самолет в безопасном месте, я бегом вернулся назад.
На стоянке горели самолеты, пламя переползало с крыла одного бомбардировщика на другой, рвались бомбы, баки, баллоны со сжатыми газами, боеприпасы в пушках… Летчики-бомбардировщики, прибыв на стоянку, смогли запустить двигатели одного Ту-16, стоявшего пятым от очага пожара, и отогнать самолет в безопасное место. Это позволило создать достаточное расстояние, чтобы пламя не перекинулось на другие машины.
Мы с Королевым перебежками подобрались к последнему уцелевшему истребителю. С одной стороны, запускать его было опасно – зальет все керосином, с другой стороны – он мешал разруливать другие самолеты. Решили рискнуть. Двигатель запустился нормально, и после того как Королев показал мне, что течи нет – вывел МиГ-23М из зоны огня.
… Молоденький солдат-механик подбежал к загоревшейся от керосина тележке с бомбами и попытался откатить ее от горящих самолетов. Ему на помощь бросились техники. Вместе они откатили горящую тележку с бомбами в сторону, накрыли чехлами и потушили огонь.
Удивительно, но в этом пожаре не погиб ни один человек. Серьезно пострадал один из пилотов Ту-16. Когда он бежал к своему самолету, на горящем истребителе сработала катапульта. Выброшенное зарядом катапультное кресло понеслось по стоянке и сбило летчика-бомбардировщика, повредив ему ноги...
В итоге пожара полностью сгорели три Ту-16 и два МиГ-23. Четвертый Ту-16, который удалось отбуксировать бронетранспортером из очага пожара, восстановлению не подлежал. Когда раненую птицу буксировали из очага пожара, одно из крыльев, обгоревшее в огне и потерявшее свою прочность и форму, тащилось по земле.
После пожара началось разбирательство. Лично со мной четыре часа «беседовала» иркутская военная прокуратура, пять часов – представитель московской прокуратуры. Затем меня взяли в оборот члены специальной комиссии службы безопасности полетов. 
Первоначально во всех грехах обвинили заводского специалиста, находившегося в кабине МиГ-23М, у которого включился форсаж. Но по сути заводчанин не был виноват. Включение форсажа произошло не преднамеренно и явилось следствием недоработок в системе управления двигателем. 
Потом был суд… Скажу только одно, что присутствуя на процессе в качестве свидетеля, можно было оказаться по итогам суда – обвиняемым. Хорошо организованная МАПом защита заводчанина помогла спасти его от тюрьмы – он был осужден условно. Это послужило примером для нас, военных, как надо защищать свои кадры.
Но виновного в гибели техники нужно было найти во что бы то ни стало. Виновником всех бед «назначили» командира экипажа самолета, протаранивавшего Ту-16, – майора Зелепухина Ю.В. 
За минуту до того, как его МиГ сорвался с места и протаранил стоявший напротив Ту-16, летчик Зелепухин ожидал окончания «гонки» двигателя и спокойно курил далеко за стоянкой. «Почему курил? Как далеко от самолета курил? Куда спичку бросил? Почему не остановил (!!!) самолет?» – Задавали вопросы следователи. 
Мне, как командиру эскадрильи и как секретарю партийной организации (отчетно-перевыборное собрание не успели провести) приходилось отбивать «атаки» со всех сторон. Давили так, что небо с овчинку казалось. Нам чуть ли не приказали исключить Юрия Васильевича Зелепухина из партии. Чтобы не дразнить гусей, партсобрание объявило «виновнику» постановку на вид. Члены парткомиссии, куда были отосланы все дела и протокол нашего собрания, собиравшиеся отобрать у пилота партбилет, не смогли объявить ничего, кроме строгого выговора, – согласно уставу КПСС комиссия не имела права игнорировать мнение первичной организации. Мне пообещали испортить характеристику. Как могли, мы отстаивали нашего товарища.
А через некоторое время Ю.В. Зелепухина вызвали ничего не объясняя, в Москву в военную прокуратуру. Он попрощался с семьей, взял чемодан с вещами и поехал. Юрий Васильевич не сомневался в том, что его ждет увольнение и тюрьма. Но оказалось, что в прокуратуру его вызвали для того, чтобы официально объявить, что уголовное дело против него закрыто за отсутствием состава преступления…

*В.К. Забышний:*
Юрий Васильевич Зелепухин рассказывал, что после того как из крыльевых подвесных баков его самолета полился керосин, его пара прекратила руление и, развернувшись под 90° к стоянке, остановилась напротив Ту-16. 
Прибежали техники, начали разбираться, что случилось. Один из техников – радист, который ранее был техником самолета, – предложил запустить двигатель и на оборотах (керосин вырабатывался из подвесных баков с помощью избыточного давления воздуха, нагнетаемого от двигателя) посмотреть, откуда и почему вытекает топливо наружу.
Техник залез в кабину и запустил двигатель. Под самолетом не было ни колодок, ни других приспособлений, удерживающих самолет от движения, т.е. МиГ-23М ничего кроме тормозов не удерживало. Техник зажал тормоза, взял РУД, нажав одновременно и гашетку включения форсажа, и двинул его полностью вперед, т.е. включил форсаж. 
Редко у какого МиГ-23 тормоза держали при включении форсажа. 12 тонн тяги двигателя толкали самолет вперед. И стоило одному из колес заюзить, как сразу же сработала система растормаживания, и самолет двинулся вперед. Истребитель вполз под крыло Ту-16, распорол антенной крыло бомбардировщика, из топливного бака которого полился керосин на пламя форсажа. Все вокруг вспыхнуло.
Все, кто был рядом, сразу бросились к кабине истребителя, чтобы вытащить незадачливого техника, который уже открыл фонарь, и не спеша, пытался вылезти. Техника вырвали из кабины и помчались прочь.
Позднее Иван Потапов, ведомый Ю.В. Зелепухина, шутил: «Зелепухин бежал впереди меня метрах в пятидесяти, и только пятки сверкали. До первого взрыва было 18 секунд, а мы отмахали метров 300. Взрыв, и мы попадали. На нас начали сыпаться разные ошметки (это взорвался Ту-16. Затем топливо из самолетов потекло под тележку, на которой лежало 3 тонны бомб). Мы встали и снова побежали. Но я никак не мог догнать Юрия Васильевича. После первого взрыва второй раздался через 20 секунд (это взорвались бомбы), а мы отбежали еще метров на 500, и снова упали. Над нами со свистом летели осколки…»
А затем начался разнос. Министр обороны издал приказ №0040, в котором дал команду командира экипажа майора Зелепухина отдать под суд. Это было повторено и в приказе Главкома ВВС тоже под номером 0040... 

*А.В. Водяный:*

В марте 1975 года полк участвовал в учениях «Весна-75» с перелетом на аэродром Балбасово (город Орша в Белоруссии). Мой самолет только что вышел из ТЭЧ после регламентных работ, во время которых нарушили коммутацию, и при согласовании компаса на ВПП у самолета выпал тормозной парашют. Так как я летел ведомым, то с курсом проблем не было, ведущий довел, а на посадке в простых метеоусловиях пришлось немного попотеть. РП предупредил: «Тормозной не вышел». Зимой с торможением проблем не бывало – колеса выдерживали, а посадки без выпуска парашюта мы делали и на своем аэродроме. 
В мае 1975 года в составе звена мы летали из Кубинки на полигон Алабино с реальной стрельбой по наземным целям НУРС С-5 и С-24. 
В июне 1-я эскадрилья (2-я и 3-я эскадрильи в то время перегоняли самолеты в Чойрен) полным составом представляла летный состав Забайкальского военного округа на аэродроме Степь (учения «Амур-75»). Показ был Министерству обороны. Летчики шутили: «Главное, чтобы в Степи не оставили после учений». 
Во время пребывания на аэродроме Степь заместитель командира нашего полка Баданов А.Г. запланировал меня на разведку погоды. Утром в столовой во время завтрака Анатолий Георгиевич подписывал плановую таблицу на полеты, и только тогда увидел, что разведчик погоды – УТИ МиГ-15. Он бросил завтрак и побежал на аэродром. Допуска в заднюю кабину МиГ-15 у меня не было, но мы изучали в то время этот самолет, так как в головах начальства бродили идеи по увеличению приборного налета. Поэтому я знал обе кабины самолета УТИ МиГ-15, и когда зам. командира местного полка перед вылетом устроил мне блицэкзамен, то много времени это не заняло. Зам. командира местного полка спросил о возможностях катапультирования, я все рассказал, но заверил его, что в любом случае катапультироваться не буду, а буду сажать самолет. Это его успокоило настолько, что пилотировать самолет он доверил мне, и только на выравнивании сказал, чтобы я ему не мешал. 

*В.К. Забышний:*

В начале лета 1975 года в полк пришел приказ Главкома ВВС подготовить 1-ю эскадрилью к учениям, которые состоятся в Забайкальском военном округе. В Шаталово прибыл главкомовский лайнер Ту-134, посадили туда летчиков 1 аэ и увезли на аэродром Степь.
Как оказалось, дело было в следующем: в то время полк, базирующийся в Степи, только начал переучиваться на МиГ-23. Но Главком Кутахов П.С. доложил Министру обороны, что полк переучился и готов к боевым действиям. А в это время министерство обороны проводило в ЗабВО учения, в которых должен был принять участие и переучивающийся на МиГ-23 полк. И, чтобы не обнаружилась ложь Главкома ВВС, было решено привлечь на учения летчиков 32-го гвардейского полка под видом летчиков из Степи.
На учениях присутствовал и Министр обороны СССР. После учений министр, обходя выстроившихся участников, подошел к летчикам (ему, видимо, понравилось их мастерство) и спросил нашего летчика капитана Славщика А.М.: «Давно летаете на МиГ-23?» – «С 1970 года, товарищ министр!» – Отчеканил капитан Славщик. Министр вопросительно посмотрел на Главкома ВВС, а тот, не моргнув глазом, быстро ответил: «Этот летчик прибыл в полк по замене».

Однако, несмотря на ЧП в Белой, поставленную задачу на перегон самолетов никто не отменял: в Чойрен необходимо было перегнать еще 28 самолетов МиГ-23М. 14 летчиков нашего полка (в том числе и я) начали готовиться к перелету. В этот раз на каждого летчика приходилось по два-три контролера. Мы подготовили всю документацию. Контроль готовности проводил зам. командующего авиации МВО генерал-майор Кондратенко.
14 июня 1975 года нас – 14 летчиков – после контроля отвезли в Луховицы. Нашу команду возглавлял зам. командира полка подполковник Кулюкин Ю.Н. Участвовали в перегоне летчики: Кулюкин, Лашкул, Бабицкий, Славщик, Колотухин, Забышний, Сидорков, Куцаренко, Водяный, Немчинов и другие.
На следующий день мы познакомились со своими самолетами. Мне достался самолет под номером 49. Когда мы с Владимиром Колотухиным подошли к моему МиГ-23М, то техник сказал, что самолет еще не готов. Оказалось, что при облете этого самолета на посадке чуть не перевернулся летчик-испытатель. Видимо, отказал МРК (механизм разворота переднего колеса), который необходимо было заменить. Я обошел самолет, осмотрел его, и мне почему-то не понравился правый подвесной подкрыльевой бак.
Мы с Колотухиным забрались на газоотбойник и сели так, чтобы проекция киля проходила строго по центру самолета. Я обратил внимание, что подвесные баки правого и левого крыла проецируются по-разному на фюзеляж и крыло самолета. Я подошел к технику самолета и сказал: «А знаете, возможно, МРК тут и ни при чем, а правый подвесной бак висит под углом. От этого возникает сильное скольжение». Техник самолета ответил: «Не может этого быть. Ведь это испытатель сказал, а он в этом уверен». 
Мне дали другой самолет. 19-20 июня мы облетали самолеты, и 21 июня наша группа из 14 самолетов приземлилась на аэродроме Кольцово (Свердловск). 23 июня мы пролетели два этапа: Свердловск – Новосибирск и Новосибирск – Канск. 25 июня мы вылетели из Канска и через 2 часа приземлились в Монголии на аэродроме Чойрен. 
Особенность этого аэродрома заключалась в том, что он был расположен на высоте 1200 метров над уровнем моря. Поэтому, заходя на посадку, мы не могли выставить высотомер на давление аэродрома и заходили на посадку по Р=760 мм ртутного столба. Необходимо было постоянно помнить, что высота 1200 метров – это ноль метров аэродрома. Полоса в Чойрене была шириной 30 метров, почти как рулежки в Шаталово.
Городок со всех сторон был обнесен бетонными плитами высотой около трех метров. В городке стояло несколько домов офицерского состава (ДОС). Трава почти отсутствовала. Деревья в местном резко континентальном климате не приживались, поэтому их было совсем мало.
В Чойрене нас встретил бывший командир 32-го гвардейского полка – в тот момент зам. командира дивизии – полковник Власов Н.А. Он сообщил, что уходит в отпуск и с женой и сыном Андреем полетит с нами в Шаталово. 26 июня мы погрузились в гермоотсек Ан-12 и поздно ночью приземлились в Шаталово. 
15 июля опять 14 летчиков, на сей раз под командованием подполковника Юрьева, были отправлены в Луховицы для перегонки оставшихся четырнадцати МиГ-23М. Мне опять достался тот же самолет под номером 49. Я спросил у техника самолета, что сделано на самолете. 
– Заменили МРК.
– А его облетывал испытатель?
– Нет, а зачем?
– Я вам говорил в прошлый раз, что дело не в МРК. На самолете криво стоит  правый подвесной бак, который и создает большое скольжение. И если летчик убрал скольжение с помощью триммера руля поворота, а перед посадкой не поставил руль поворота нейтрально, то при опускании носового колеса МРК развернул колесо туда, куда  летчик загнал триммер, и поэтому самолет резко бросило в сторону, и он чуть не перевернулся.
Но меня никто не слушал: неужели какой-то командир звена понимает больше испытателя. Но я должен был облетывать этот самолет, поэтому и заявил: «Если скольжение будет больше двух диаметров шарика, то я, как это требует инструкция, сброшу подвесные баки».
После отрыва от ВПП самолет развернуло, и шарик полностью уперся в правую сторону. Силы ноги не хватало, чтобы убрать скольжение. После уборки закрылков и выключения форсажа я триммером руля поворота загнал шарик в центр. Выработал в зоне топливо и пошел на посадку. Перед ДПРС установил триммер РП нейтрально и уже ногой удерживал самолет от скольжения. Перед опусканием носового колеса поставил ноги нейтрально, и посадка прошла нормально. В тетрадь я записал все, что думал по этому поводу, и потребовал заменить подвесной бак.
Все самолеты были готовы к перелету, кроме моего. Наконец 19 июля сообщили, что на МиГ-23М бортовой номер 49 заменили подкрыльевой бак, и самолет готов к облету. Все оказалось в полном порядке: после замены ПБ скольжение в пределах нормы – не более 1 диаметра шарика. Теперь я был согласен лететь на этом самолете.
24 июля наша группа вылетела из Луховиц. Маршрут был тот же: Свердловск – Новосибирск – Канск – Чойрен. 24 июля переночевали в Свердловске (Кольцове). На следующий день мы сели в Чойрене. 26 июля на Ан-12 мы улетели домой в Шаталово…"

----------


## muk33

> А на какой высоте,если не секретно?Я,краем уха,слышал,что эффективная дальность по упрощенной формуле примерно равна высоте/2(надо думать,к высоте 200метров это не относится)


Это было на высоте 8 км. Но к эффективной дальности данный случай отношения не имеет, М-6 цель неманеврирующая. Скорее к энергетической. Я этим фактом хотел проиллюстрировать, что наши ракеты зачастую имели по ТТД характеристики хуже, чем в реальности, т.к. на испытаниях их ставили в заведомо  сложные условия. А если условия позволяли они летали дальше. И Р-60 и ракета от С-200  :Frown:

----------


## muk33

> Сбросить однозначно и еще придется вырабатывать топливо, поскольку существуют ограничения по максимальному посадочному весу.
> Взлетный вес МиГ-23БН с тремя подвесными баками по 800 кг. составляет 18850 кг. А нормальный посадочный вес 11800 кг.


Кроме нормального существует еще и максимальный и предельный посадочный веса. Процентное количество посадок в эксплуатации допускается: нормального 100% ресурса по количеству посадок, максимального - 10%, предельного - не более 3% посадок. По памяти: для самолетов-истребителей МиГ-23 граница нормального и максимального веса соответствовала остатку топлива 1800 литров без подвесок. Для ИБА не знаю. Но подвески следовало сбросить в любом случае.

----------


## muk33

> Вот что бывало при перегоне МиГ-23 на большие расстояния:
> 
> ....Первоначально во всех грехах обвинили заводского специалиста, находившегося в кабине МиГ-23М, у которого включился форсаж. Но по сути заводчанин не был виноват. Включение форсажа произошло не преднамеренно и явилось следствием недоработок в системе управления двигателем... 
> ...Хорошо организованная МАПом защита заводчанина помогла спасти его от тюрьмы – он был осужден условно. Это послужило примером для нас, военных, как надо защищать свои кадры...
> Но виновного в гибели техники нужно было найти во что бы то ни стало. Виновником всех бед «назначили» командира экипажа самолета, протаранивавшего Ту-16, – майора Зелепухина Ю.В... 
> ...А через некоторое время Ю.В. Зелепухина вызвали ничего не объясняя, в Москву в военную прокуратуру. Он попрощался с семьей, взял чемодан с вещами и поехал. Юрий Васильевич не сомневался в том, что его ждет увольнение и тюрьма. Но оказалось, что в прокуратуру его вызвали для того, чтобы официально объявить, что уголовное дело против него закрыто за отсутствием состава преступления…


На самом деле в данном случае РЕАЛЬНО пострадали только командиры дальней авиации. Они были обвинены в неправильной организации приема перелетающих экипажей и сняты с должностей. http://www.testpilot.ru/base/2010/04/agurin-l-i/  Хотя генерал-лейтенант Л.И.Агурин уже был аттестован на должность командующего армией. Впоследствии он замечательно проявил себя на должности начальника ГНИКИ ВВС.

----------


## Mig

> На самом деле в данном случае РЕАЛЬНО пострадали только командиры дальней авиации....


Спасибо за инфо!
А вот очень характерное фото МиГ-23М с подвесными баками из *архива В.Г. Колотухина*... :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

А что там летчик у отбойника делает? :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> А что там летчик у отбойника делает?


То, что летчики всегда делают перед полетом... :Smile:

----------


## Илья-2

Не подскажет кто-нибудь, отличались ли друг от друга *МиГ-23М*, служившие в ВВС и в ПВО СССР? Если да, то чем?

----------


## Mig

> Не подскажет кто-нибудь, отличались ли друг от друга *МиГ-23М*, служившие в ВВС и в ПВО СССР? Если да, то чем?


ЕМНИП очень незначительно, оборудованием.

----------


## muk33

На МиГ-23М я летал год в ВВС и 3 года в ПВО. Машины не отличались НИ ЧЕМ. Просто в ВВС мы еще и бомбили (летчики постарше пускали еще Х-23), а в ПВО из бомб остались только М-6. Соответственно у нас забрали фсякие тележки, переходные балки и МБД

----------


## Илья-2

> На МиГ-23М я летал год в ВВС и 3 года в ПВО...


Уважаемый Олег, расскажите, пожалуйста, как были окрашены те МиГ-23М, на которых Вам довелось летать в ВВС и в ПВО. 
Не припомните, в каком, примерно, году МиГ-23М начали покрывать пятнистым камуфляжем? 
Камуфлировались ли подобным образом МиГ-23М, стоявшие на вооружении ПВО СССР, или "ПВО-ошные" МиГи все окрашивались серой краской?

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый Олег, расскажите, пожалуйста, как были окрашены те МиГ-23М, на которых Вам довелось летать в ВВС и в ПВО. 
> Не припомните, в каком, примерно, году МиГ-23М начали покрывать пятнистым камуфляжем? 
> Камуфлировались ли подобным образом МиГ-23М, стоявшие на вооружении ПВО СССР, или "ПВО-ошные" МиГи все окрашивались серой краской?


МиГ-23М 6-7 серий наш полк (301иап) получал в начале 1976 года, все самолеты были окрашены светло-серой (шаровой) эмалью, радиопрозрачные детали были темно-серые. В конце 76-начале 1977 года такие же МиГ-23М получил 22 гв.иап в Центральной Угловой. В 1980 году наш полк передали в ВВС ДВО и после этого самолеты стали перекрашивать по камуфляжной схеме. 22 полк остался в ПВО и его машины оставались серыми. В 1987 году наш полк (и все остальные ранее переданные) вернулся в состав 11ОА ПВО, но самолеты до окончания эксплуатации в 1991 году оставались камуфлированными. Впрочем камуфлированными были и все ПВО-шные МиГ-23МЛД на Дальнем Востоке (Смирных, Спасск, Сов.Гавань, Буревестник). МиГ-23М чисто ВВС-овского 404-го полка в Орловке при мне были камуфлированными, но их историю я доподлинно не знаю.

----------


## muk33

А, вот нашел тройку старых слайдов с нашими самолетами. Это примерно 1988-89 год.

----------


## Илья-2

*Огромное спасибо!*




> МиГ-23М 6-7 серий наш полк (301иап) получал в начале 1976 года...


Вы не могли бы, хоть кратко, описать характерные особенности МиГ-23М 6-7 серий, а также их отличия от предыдущих и последующих серий "М", на которых Вам довелось летать?

Насколько я знаю, истребительные полки ВВС, расположенные в радиусе 300 км от госграницы, несли боевое дежурство. Несли ли Вы и Ваши товарищи боевое дежурство, когда полк перевели в ВВС ДВО? 




> ...нашел тройку старых слайдов с нашими самолетами...


Скажите, а велосипеды широко применялись в Вашем полку?

----------


## muk33

Несли, причем управление вылетами с ДС шло по ПВО-шной линии. Дело в том что в период с 1980 по 1986-7 годы практически все истребительные полки на ДВ были преданы в ВВС. Даже на Су-15. Но эксперимент оказался неудачным и все вернулось на круги своя. 
Отличия серий 6-7 от 9 (крайней М-овской) были не очень существенными, даже сразу и не вспомню, более старые самолеты постоянно дорабатывались по бюллетеням. А вот машины 2-3 серий (были две в полку, № 50 и 51) имели существенные отличия: одноступенчатый МРК, гистерезис выключения "максимала", АРЗ старой серии с особенностями пилотирования, отсутствие в САУ режима "Демпфер". В ДС их не ставили, на сложный пилотаж и МВБ на них не летали. А техсостав в шутку "присваивал 3 класс" молодым летчикам, которым доверяли слетать на одной из них. 
Велосипеды ДО СИХ ПОР широко применяются в нашей авиации. А уж в те времена, когда личных автомобилей в полку были единицы никто не гнушался крутить педали. Служебные уазики были от комэски и выше.

----------


## An-Z

> .....Скажите, а велосипеды широко применялись в Вашем полку?


Давайте о велосипедах в другом месте, на другом форуме...

----------


## Илья-2

*Олег, ещё раз - огромное спасибо!*




> Несли, причем управление вылетами с ДС шло по ПВО-шной линии...


А с какой конфигурацией вооружения стояли в ДС МиГ-23М в Вашем полку?

И ещё один вопрос по окраске. Какого цвета были "спарки" в то время, когда Ваш полк летал на МиГ-23М: серые или камуфлированные?

----------


## Igor_k

muk-33
спасибо за ответ,я сначала проглядел
Здесь товарищ пишет об АДА.У Вас было нечто похожее?
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/7/28...l?topiccount=8
  ars: 

Ага, и во всех полках ПВО в дежурном звене на БД был один самолет с ракетами с тепловыми головками и специальными снарядами (по крайней мере, на МиГ-23 они отличались тупыми концами), самолет был в режиме 30-минутной готовности и предназначался исключительно для уничтожения АДА. Помнится, в бытность мою технарем такого специального самолета где-то в 83 году прошлого столетия несколько дней просидели в готовности в Купино, когда над Канском такой шарик (говорили, что наш) летал и не упал по программе, а Су-15 из Канска с ним ничего не могли сделать (не было оружия на Су-15, чтобы изничножить сотовый презерватив)...

----------


## muk33

> А с какой конфигурацией вооружения стояли в ДС МиГ-23М в Вашем полку?
> 
> И ещё один вопрос по окраске. Какого цвета были "спарки" в то время, когда Ваш полк летал на МиГ-23М: серые или камуфлированные?


Был период, когда боевые уже были камуфлированные, а спарки серые, но недолго (видел фото). При мне все спарки уже закамуфлировали. У меня есть цветные фото спарок, выложу позже. 
По ДС. Боевые (4 машины) стояли в ДС с двумя Р-23Р, двумя Р-60 и боекомплектом пушки. Пятый самолет (по АДА) стоял с 2хР-23Т, 2хР-60 и боекомплектом пушки со снарядами, оснащенными специальными высокочувствительными взрывателями. После пролета Руста в 1987 году ввели дежурство (по усилению) 1 Х МиГ-23УБ для противодействия пролету МВ МСКЦ. Вот только не помню, вешались ли на них маленькие ракеты, по-моему просто заряжалась пушка. Причем несколько раз проверяли по КЦ, а один раз экипаж спарки принудил к посадке вертолет геологов, который во время полетов пытался пересечь наш район без заявки. Подъемов по АДА у нас при мне не было, но с Дземог поднимали Су-27, который такой шарик сбил.

----------


## Антон

> и боекомплектом пушки со снарядами, оснащенными специальными высокочувствительными взрывателями. .


А что это за "высокочувствительные взрывателями"? :Confused:

----------


## Илья-2

> ...а спарки серые, но недолго (видел фото)...


А у Вас не сохранилось фотографии МиГ-23УБ, окрашенного в серый цвет?

----------


## muk33

> А что это за "высокочувствительные взрывателями"?


Название их не помню, срабатывали от соприкосновения с оболочкой аэростата. Снаряды с простыми взрывателями прошивали его насквозь, а учитывая его сотовую конструкцию, он летел дальше.

----------


## muk33

> А у Вас не сохранилось фотографии МиГ-23УБ, окрашенного в серый цвет?


Вроде где-то была, но домой я попаду нескоро

----------


## Илья-2

Пожалуйста, если найдёте фотографию "серого" МиГ-23УБ, покажите нам на форуме.

----------


## C-22

> Название их не помню, срабатывали от соприкосновения с оболочкой аэростата. Снаряды с простыми взрывателями прошивали его насквозь, а учитывая его сотовую конструкцию, он летел дальше.


Взрыватель БШ-23Н. Головной, высокочувствительный.

----------


## C-22

> Пожалуйста, если найдёте фотографию "серого" МиГ-23УБ, покажите нам на форуме.


Могу и я показать... :Wink:

----------


## muk33

Спасибо! У меня такая же, только номер 16  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Могу и я показать...


Игорь, не подскажете: а цифры голубого цвета были?

----------


## Vovacii

мне попались несколько формуляров с эксперементальных самолетов...

----------


## Vovacii

еще один самолет

----------


## Илья-2

Насколько я знаю, на МиГ-23М подразумевалась подвеска и использования ядерной бомбы РН-40 (мощностью 30 кТ). 
Если кто-нибудь знает, пожалуйста, расскажите, каким образом она подвешивалась на МиГ-23М: 

- в каком месте самолёта (под фюзеляжем, под воздухозаборником (каким?), под неподвижной частью крыла)?
- как выглядел пилон, на котором она подвешивалась?
- как внешне выглядела бомба РН-40?

Заранее признателен.

----------


## RA3DCS

> мне попались несколько формуляров с эксперементальных самолетов...


Володя, спасибо за формуляры.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насколько я знаю, "2М" -это МИГ-23М. А "2"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А "2"?


МиГ-23 без буквы, изд 23-11 включая образец 1971 года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Насколько я знаю, на МиГ-23М подразумевалась подвеска и использования ядерной бомбы РН-40 (мощностью 30 кТ). 
> Если кто-нибудь знает, пожалуйста, расскажите,


Илья? эта тема всегда была окутана завесой сверхсекретности! Все кто непосредственно были связаны с этим изделием, вряд ли будут что-либо рассказывать на форумах, даже, несмотря на то, что прошло уже много лет. А остальных к этой системе и ближе чем на пушечный выстрел не подпускали. Мы могли только догадываться, что там привозили  в закрытых тележках, транспортными бортами на позицию СБВ в сопровождении взвода автоматчиков, под командованием офицера в звании не ниже капитана.

----------


## An-Z

:)) это для нас она была и есть тайна завёрнутая в загадку.. а наши бывшие коллеги по СВД сейчас тайны прошлого не блюдут и в одном из польских журналов была статья о носителях ЯО, были там чертежи балки под "бонбу" и  куда она на МиГ-23 вешалась.. и даже бонба вроде была нарисована.. полдня искал этот журнал - не нашёл.. "лотництво с шаховницами" вроде бы..

----------


## Илья-2

Честно говоря, на самом деле меня интересуют не сама ядерная бомба для МиГ-23 и "сверхсекретное" оборудование для её подвески. Узнать про ядерное оружие для МиГ-23 - было бы великолепно, но... Зная наши порядки с "секретами", я всего лишь надеялся и надеюсь узнать о том, каким образом и посредством чего в ВВС СССР имитировалось использование на МиГ-23 ядерного оружия. Ведь должны же были полки, вооружённые МиГ-23, отрабатывать нанесение удара ядерными бомбами. Как это делалось? Какие пилоны и другое оборудование использовались? Какая бомба (калибр и прочее) имитровала ядерную? Где подразумевалсь подвеска ядерной бомбы (или бомб): под фюзеляжем, под воздухозаборником (каким) или под неподвижной частью крыла?

Надеюсь, эта информация-то не является секретной. Пожалуйста, если кто-нибудь обладает указанной информацией, поделитесь с участниками форума.

----------


## An-Z

> .... Какая бомба (калибр и прочее) имитровала ядерную? ...


ИАБ-500 (несколько символов)

----------


## Igor_k

> Насколько я знаю, на МиГ-23М подразумевалась подвеска и использования ядерной бомбы РН-40 (мощностью 30 кТ). 
> Если кто-нибудь знает, пожалуйста, расскажите, каким образом она подвешивалась на МиГ-23М: 
> 
> - в каком месте самолёта (под фюзеляжем, под воздухозаборником (каким?), под неподвижной частью крыла)?
> - как выглядел пилон, на котором она подвешивалась?
> - как внешне выглядела бомба РН-40?
> 
> Заранее признателен.


В польской книге Mig-23 wersje mysliwskie сказано,что ядреная бомба подвешивалась на центральный подфюзеляжный узел через переходник БД-3-66-23н.Кстати,может быть,пан понимает польский -надо перевести отрывок.
 На форуме абазы ИБАшники что только не обсуждали,иногда до ругани,но эту тему старались не затрагивать
Что дало ускоренное гугление
http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...p?topic=5378.0

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

[QUOTE=Igor_k;80562]В польской книге Mig-23 wersje mysliwskie сказано,что ядреная бомба подвешивалась на центральный подфюзеляжный узел через переходник БД-3-66-23н.Кстати,может быть,пан понимает польский -надо перевести отрывок.
 На форуме абазы ИБАшники что только не обсуждали,иногда до ругани,но эту тему старались не затрагивать
Что дало ускоренное гугление
http://www.secretprojects.co.uk/foru...p?topic=5378.0[/QUOTE
В старой книжке, конечно,  есть несколько ляпов (все же в 1992 году интернета не было и средств к общению было значительно меньше) за что уже "получил" от RA3DCS и Flogger. Однако несмотря на это, обращу Ваше внимание на  страницу 41, а на этой странице на 3-й сверху рисунок. Там подписано чего, куда и как. Не надо и думать...
И уж, конечно, не следует думать что  РН-40 мощностью 30 кт... А внешний вид изделия имеет гриф Совсекретно. Поэтому "вешайте" на 23-й 244Н, которая внешне похожа на ИАБ-500 (про которую Андрей сказал выше).

С уважением к сообществу, Сергей

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Для Илья-2
/////////Узнать про ядерное оружие для МиГ-23 - было бы великолепно, но... Зная наши порядки с "секретами",///////
У них порядки почти такие же...

//// я всего лишь надеялся и надеюсь узнать о том, каким образом и посредством чего в ВВС СССР имитировалось использование на МиГ-23 ядерного оружия. Ведь должны же были полки, вооружённые МиГ-23, отрабатывать нанесение удара ядерными бомбами.//////
А что такого сверхособенного в применении ЯБП по сравнению с обычной АБ? 

 /////Как это делалось? /////
Подвесили обычную, да и полетели на полигон. Иногда конечно кидали макеты, но это для психологического привыкания больше (кстати как показал опыт вопрос весьма серьезный) на мой взгляд и для определения каких-нибудь временных нормативов. 
А ИАБы больше для наземных войск  и тоже больше психику трогающее, чем что-либо другое.
///Надеюсь, эта информация-то не является секретной. /////
Большая часть ответов на Ваши вопросы как раз даже с грифом Совсекретно.

----------


## AC

> ...А внешний вид изделия имеет гриф Совсекретно...


Ну, оно может и "Сов.", но не совсем уж "ужас-ужас"...  :Smile:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Ну, оно может и "Сов.", но не совсем уж "ужас-ужас"...


Ну-у-у, представленное здесь самое "свежее" изделие снято с хранения в ФА не позднее 1989 года. Я же имел в виду как раз то, про которое Илья-2 спросил. Ну и вопросы касающиеся применения для 23М определялись иструкцией летчику, которая , если не изменяет память, имела гриф СС. Там ведь про характеристики поражающих факторов говорилось, которые надо учитывать, чтобы живым остаться. Правда надо признать, что летчики ее по большей части слабо знали. Чаще всего ограничивались тем, что необходимо на тренировках (т.е. работа с арматурой кабины).

----------


## Илья-2

*Огромное спасибо всем за ответы!* 




> ...ядреная бомба подвешивалась на *центральный* подфюзеляжный узел через переходник БД-3-66-23н...


А вот на рисунке, который привёл "U-N-C-L-E-BU", указывается, что балочный держатель прикреплялся - цитирую: "*только на левой подфюзеляжной точке подвески*". 
Пожалуйста, уточните, куда прикреплялся БД-3-66-23Н: к центральной подфюзеляжной точке подвески или к левой подфюзеляжной?




> ...
> А что такого сверхособенного в применении ЯБП по сравнению с обычной АБ?


Ну, мне кажется, хотя бы в том, что величина ударной волны от взрыва ЯБП несоизмеримо больше, чем при взрыве обычной АБ. Да и светового излучения при взрыве обычной АБ, в отличие от ЯБП, не возникает. Поэтому, я думаю, всё это и ещё много чего другого приводило к тому, что отработка применения ЯБП на МиГ-23 должна была, на мой взгляд, отличаться от отработки обычного бомбометания.

К тому же, Вы сами подчеркнули, что отличия всё-таки были:



> ...про характеристики поражающих факторов говорилось, которые надо учитывать, чтобы живым остаться
> ...работа с арматурой кабины...


Если не затруднит, ответьте, пожалуйста, ещё на несколько вопросов:

- снимались ли с МиГ-23, на время отработки применения ЯБП, другие пилоны, например, с неподвижных частей крыльев?
- все ли авиаполки ВВС СССР, вооружённые МиГ-23, отрабатывали применение ядерных бомб?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Илья-2
///////Ну, мне кажется, хотя бы в том, что величина ударной волны от взрыва ЯБП несоизмеримо больше, чем при взрыве обычной АБ. Да и светового излучения при взрыве обычной АБ, в отличие от ЯБП, не возникает. Поэтому, я думаю, всё это и ещё много чего другого приводило к тому, что отработка применения ЯБП на МиГ-23 должна была, на мой взгляд, отличаться от отработки обычного бомбометания.//////
Всем, что Вы перечислили, отличался выход из атаки, а его можно отрабатывать и без вооружения.

/////К тому же, Вы сами подчеркнули, что отличия всё-таки были://///
Как и у всякого разного вида АБ. Различия есть и в применении ОДАБ и ОФАБ и РБК и т.п. Но для их применения надо просто особенности знать и все...

///////- снимались ли с МиГ-23, на время отработки применения ЯБП, другие пилоны, например, с неподвижных частей крыльев?///////
Нет конечно. Да и зачем?!

///// все ли авиаполки ВВС СССР, вооружённые МиГ-23, отрабатывали применение ядерных бомб?//////
Все полки ФА вооруженные любыми самолетами начиная у Сухого с Су-7Б, а у Микояна с МиГ-21С кроме МиГ-29 и Су-27 были способны, а следовательно отрабатывали...

----------


## Igor_k

> *Огромное спасибо всем за ответы!* 
> А вот на рисунке, который привёл "U-N-C-L-E-BU", указывается, что балочный держатель прикреплялся - цитирую: "*только на левой подфюзеляжной точке подвески*". 
> Пожалуйста, уточните, куда прикреплялся БД-3-66-23Н: к центральной подфюзеляжной точке подвески или к левой подфюзеляжной?


Илья,как я могу это уточнить?В книге Грушинского и Рибака написано -na centralnym zaczepie podkadlubowym,причем фраза относилась конкретно к Миг-23М.В этой же книге,кстати,говорилось,чт

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Илья,как я могу это уточнить?В книге Грушинского и Рибака написано -na centralnym zaczepie podkadlubowym,причем фраза относилась конкретно к Миг-23М.В этой же книге,кстати,говорилось,чт





					
						Последний раз редактировалось U-N-C-L-E-BU; 13.09.2011 в 15:16.
					
					
				



Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## Илья-2

*Igor_k и U-N-C-L-E-BU, благодарю вас за ответы!*




> ...глубже не стоит обсуждать. Сколько можно написать - написано и показано...


Прошу прощения, пожалуйста, поставьте окончательную точку над *i*: всё-таки БД-3-66-23Н подвешивался к центральной подфюзеляжной точке подвески или к левой подфюзеляжной?

----------


## Igor_k

Илья.Сергей же написал,что на всех 23-х система спецвооружения одинакова.Значит,дальше,ни

----------


## Илья-2

В связи с упоминанием в одном из сообщений аппаратуры "Дельта" у меня возник вот такой вопрос. Можно ли было на МиГ-23М подвешивать на центральный узел подвески подвесной топливный бак в случае использования контейнера "Дельта-НГ" и ракет Х-23? 
Другими словами, не мешал ли ПТБ работе аппаратуры "Дельта"?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> ...
> Другими словами, не мешал ли ПТБ работе аппаратуры "Дельта"?


Не мешал   .

----------


## Илья-2

Простите, Вы настолько лаконичны, что я не совсем понял Вашу мысль. 
"Не мешал" - потому что "Дельту-НГ" на МиГ-23 не вешали одновременно с ПТБ? Или подвесной бак просто "не мешал" работе "Дельты" даже когда они были подвешены одновременно? 
Пожалуйста, не сочтите за труд пояснить: летали ли МиГи-23 с одновременно подвешенными центральным ПТБ и контейнером "Дельта-НГ"?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

///////Илья-2 //////Простите, Вы настолько лаконичны, что я не совсем понял Вашу мысль.//////
 Какой вопрос - такой ответ. 

/////"Не мешал" - потому что "Дельту-НГ" на МиГ-23 не вешали одновременно с ПТБ? /////
Никогда не видел такого варианта, но он не запрещен и следовательно возможен.

///////Или подвесной бак просто "не мешал" работе "Дельты" даже когда они были подвешены одновременно? /////
И просто не мешал.

/////Пожалуйста, не сочтите за труд пояснить//////
лаконизм не от лени

////: летали ли МиГи-23 с одновременно подвешенными центральным ПТБ и контейнером "Дельта-НГ"/////
Как уже сказал не видел сам.

----------


## Илья-2

*Большое спасибо!*

Расскажите, пожалуйста, сколько ракет Х-23 обычно подвешивали на МиГ-23  для учебных и зачётных пусков: две или одну? 
Насколько я знаю из популярной литературы, использование даже одной ракеты Х-23 представляло для лётчиков МиГ-23 непростую задачу. Могли ли лётчики реально применить две ракеты в одном вылете?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Илья-2
///////Расскажите, пожалуйста, сколько ракет Х-23 обычно подвешивали на МиГ-23  для учебных и зачётных пусков: две или одну?///////
На полигон конечно по одной. Все дело в том, что денег на оборону у нас не хватало и не каждый летчик применял Х-23. К тому же у нас каждая аэ на свой вид АСП была предназначена.

/////Насколько я знаю из популярной литературы, использование даже одной ракеты Х-23 представляло для лётчиков МиГ-23 непростую задачу//////
Вы такую популярную литературу не читайте. Летная работа как таковая вообще - не является простой задачей, потому у летчиков и идет год за два выслуга. Любой вид боевого применения является непростой задачей, иначе летчиков-снайперов было бы в полках по 40 человек, а не 5-6.
Вы проведите очень легкий эксперимент. Сядьте на велосипед, возьмите амтомобиль-игрушку с радиоуправлением и попробуйте по асфальтовой дороге двигаться на велике и одновременно вести на радио игрушку впереди себя метрах в 10-15. Вот таким образом попробуйте закатить игрушку в ворота шириной около 30-40 см, находящуюся от начала старта вашего на удалении 100м. А теперь перейдите на дорожку проселочную (без ровного асфальта под вашими колесами) и проделайте тоже самое. В последнем случае ощущения ваши будут приближены на максимально безопасную для Вас величину к ощущениям летчика при применении Х-23.  

/////// Могли ли лётчики реально применить две ракеты в одном вылете?////
Если не собьют, то конечно могли. Что в этом такого?!

----------


## Илья-2

> На полигон конечно по одной...


А несимметричная подвеска (одна ракета сбоку) не сильно усложняла боевое упражнение?
Кстати, а на какую сторону (слева или справа) обычно подвешивали Х-23 для полёта на  полигон?




> ...у нас каждая аэ на свой вид АСП была предназначена.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, как обычно распределялись по АСП эскадрильи в полках на МиГ-23: какая эскадрилья - для какого вида АСП?




> Вы такую популярную литературу не читайте...


Да я рад бы, только... Только где взять достойную литературу по МиГ-23? Её, по сути, нет.




> ...Сядьте на велосипед, возьмите амтомобиль-игрушку с радиоуправлением и попробуйте по асфальтовой дороге двигаться на велике и одновременно вести на радио игрушку впереди себя метрах в 10-15... В последнем случае ощущения ваши будут приближены на максимально безопасную для Вас величину к ощущениям летчика при применении Х-23.


Да, Ваше сравнение впечатляет. Но, мне кажется, оно не совсем справедливо. На велосипеде  (во всяком случае на моём) нет: САУ-23__, СОУА, "Полёта-1И__" и т.д.




> Если не собьют, то конечно могли...


Я, вообще-то, имел в виду использование двух ракет Х-23 в *учебных целях*. Расскажите, пожалуйста, практиковалось ли боевое *упражнение* по применению двух ракет Х-23 в одном полёте?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Илья-2
///////А несимметричная подвеска (одна ракета сбоку) не сильно усложняла////
Ну даже на самолетах времен ВОВ были триммеры. На 23 были механизмы триммерного эффекта. Усложняла в части касающейся учета этой особенности.

//// боевое упражнение?//////
В КБП есть упражнения, в том числе и на боевое применение. Но это все мирное время. А во время ведения боевых действий выполняют не только упражнения, но и боевые вылеты. Поэтому в летной книжке два вида записей: Упр или БВ.

//////Кстати, а на какую сторону (слева или справа) обычно подвешивали Х-23 для полёта на  полигон?///////
справа.

///////Расскажите, пожалуйста, как обычно распределялись по АСП эскадрильи в полках на МиГ-23: какая эскадрилья - для какого вида АСП?/////
Вы ж сайт тоже читайте, а не только форум и популярную литературу. http://airforce.ru/history/weapon/index.htm

///////Да я рад бы, только... Только где взять достойную литературу по МиГ-23? Её, по сути, нет./////
На нет и суда нет.

///////Да, Ваше сравнение впечатляет. Но, мне кажется, оно не совсем справедливо. На велосипеде  (во всяком случае на моём) нет: САУ-23__, СОУА, "Полёта-1И__" и т.д.//////
При БП ракеты Х-23 САУ будет работать максимум в режиме Демпфирования и то... Что касается СОУА ... На тех режимах она в принципе будет "молчать". "Полет" доведет до района цели, но не позволит выполнить боевое применение автоматически и т.д. Так что сравнение с вашим велосипедом уверяю Вас очень близкое. Вы даже не представляете насколько близкое. 

/////Я, вообще-то, имел в виду использование двух ракет Х-23 в *учебных целях*. Расскажите, пожалуйста, практиковалось ли боевое *упражнение* по применению двух ракет Х-23 в одном полёте?//////
Уже ж ответил в посте выше.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...При БП ракеты Х-23 САУ будет работать максимум в режиме Демпфирования и то...


Неужели на МиГ-23 было невозможно применять режим САУ "Стабилизация" при пусках ракет? А почему?

----------


## радист

> мне попались несколько формуляров с эксперементальных самолетов...


Большое спасибо! Уникальный документ - какие там известные люди отмеченны.

----------


## Mirage

Большое спасибо за формуляры!

----------


## Vovacii

я как раз недавно перечитывал Орлова "записки летчика-испытателя" а тут еще формуляры оказались, так сказать для полноты ощущений) ))

----------


## PPV

> мне попались несколько формуляров с эксперементальных самолетов...


Владимир, спасибо за формуляры, а известна ли дальнейшая судьба машины № 02-03, куда она ушла из Жуковки - в металлолом?

----------


## Vovacii

Так эти машины стоят на полигоне Долгое Ледово, к сожалению, скорее всего пойдут на металлолом, один борт мне удалось спасти(стоит памятником в поселке авиаторов), но это крайне затратная процедура, как самолет он не годен никуда, кабины пустые, оборудования нет, только как памятник... время покажет, может еще и поборемся за эти машины. У меня есть "безумная" идея, найти 23й(у меня стояла в Ставрополе, но там другая печальная история...) и 21й спарку и восстановить до летного, 21мт восстановлю, но сам на нем летать не буду, ибо страшно))

----------


## RA3DCS

> У меня есть "безумная" идея, найти 23й(у меня стояла в Ставрополе, но там другая печальная история...


Володя, а что с теми бортами в Ставрополе случилось?

----------


## PPV

> Так эти машины стоят на полигоне Долгое Ледово, к сожалению, скорее всего пойдут на металлолом ...


Владимир, а 02-03, случайно, не борт 239? Фото машины не могли бы показать?

----------


## Vovacii

> Володя, а что с теми бортами в Ставрополе случилось?


у меня есть предположение. что их продал один деятель, не смотря на то, что они выкуплены мною, но пока сам не слетаю туда. сказать не могу

----------


## Vovacii

> Владимир, а 02-03, случайно, не борт 239? Фото машины не могли бы показать?


там остались стоять самолеты с номерами 03903173079(261) и 0390312570(420) а увез я 0390206596(01)  значит 0203 там нет(((

----------


## Igor_k

Сегодня напоролся на старую ветку на форумавиа
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/7/4/52...168774_1.shtml
Я всегда считал,что на МЛД в принципе не было нашлемки,но Михаил Мордерер пишет,что есть,пусть даже практически не применялась.
Полк до 83 года входил в состав ВВС отсюда и МЛ а затем МЛД были на вооружении. Отличие от ВВС-го МЛД только в том , что по земле работали только из ГШ-23, НАР и Бомб не бросали, хотя цепи на бортах были сохранены. отличались только щитки управления СУВ. Абсолютно согласен с Floggerom, Советский КБП ИА ПВО (если не ошибусь 86 года) практически не отличался по задачам от КБП ИА. Были и БМВБ, и ПВМ, и ГТН, и звеньями на всех высотах работали, золотое было время. Прахом пошло после переучивания на 27. А отличие МЛД от П не значительные: Брлс Сапфир 23МЛА -2, АСП -17 МЛ,СОС вместо СОАу, на Пешке была с-ма наведения 5У15К (улучшенная лазурь) и запсук был электрический, а не электромеханический. Движки теже, Gт аналогичное. \+ МЛД мог брать 2 х Р-73 и было НЦУ Щель -3ум (но ей не ползовались), \+ усовершенствованный авомат постановки помех. В целом же в пилотировании практически не отличался 
 Что такое Gт я тоже не понял

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему, Gт означало силу тяги.

----------


## Igor_k

muk-33
Может быть,Вы в курсе,было такое?
http://www.sgvavia.ru/forum/105-467-2
В польской монографии "МиГ-23. Истребительные варианты" из серии Библиотека журнала "Военная авиация" № 1, Е. Грущинский, Э.Ф. Рыбак. Перевожу: 
"(...) Только в 1983-1984 гг. удалось создать доработанный вариант МиГ-23УБ, в максимальной степени унифицированный по оборудованию и системам (САУ) с МиГ-23МЛ и его дальнейшими модификациями. Дополнительно самолёт получил новую систему госопознавания "Пароль". Также разрешалась его эксплуатация при максимальной взлётной массе увеличенной до 19 000 кг. Новая модификация получила обозначение МиГ-23УМ (применено второй раз), но в строевых частях называли его по-прежнему. 
По образцу МиГ-23УМ самолёты не выпускались. В 1984-1985 гг. всего на Иркутском заводе был доработан 251 самолёт МиГ-23УБ (...)".

----------


## muk33

Фантазии все это. Под "Пароль" - да, все дорабатывались. САУ не дорабатывалось, просто спарки без "Демпфера" (ранние) тихо сошли на нет по выработке ресурса. В ремонт мы (дальневосточники) их гоняли в Воздвиженку, сибирские шли в Нижний Тагил, а европейские в Чугуев. Но ни о какой "унификации" с МЛ и далее речи не шло. А в чем, собственно может быть "унификация спарки с боевым? Локатора в ней нет, 4 бак не вырежешь, Р-35 не поставишь....Самолеты назывались МиГ-23УБ, где-то с конца 80-х, после "демилитаризации" - МИГ-23У (мы даже в Инструкции летчику шариковыми ручками замалевывали букву "Б" и перечеркивали раздел боевого применения. Я летал на МиГ-23У наверное одним из крайних в стране (в 2005 году), на боевом (23-22) в 2006-м. И ни о каких таких доработках не слышал.

----------


## lindr

Есть интересный вопрос, вот снимок авиапамятника в Чуй-Токмок, Киргизия. На фото явно МиГ-23МС, известна ли история этого самолета? Сколько всего МиГ-23МС было в Киргизии?

----------


## lindr

Любопытный экземпляр УБ: крыло первой редакции необычный радарный конус, под крылом "дельта", носовые фары как у МиГ-23С

----------


## Mig

> Любопытный экземпляр УБ: крыло первой редакции необычный радарный конус, под крылом "дельта", носовые фары как у МиГ-23С


ИМХО это одна из первых серийных "спарок", которые создавались на базе МиГ-23С со всеми вытекающими последствиями (крыло 1-й редакции с "Дельтой" и т.д.). Радарный конус - это фактически "колхозный" (временный) вариант, т.к. на МиГ-23УБ ваще РЛС не было, а вместо нее размещали весовой компенсатор (чугунная болванка)...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Любопытный экземпляр УБ: крыло первой редакции необычный радарный конус, под крылом "дельта", носовые фары как у МиГ-23С


Действительно, аппарат довольно любопытный. Спасибо за снимки. Больше нет? А где стоит? Он в довольно приличном состоянии.

----------


## lindr

http://92.60.132.84/~apacz/smf/index...c,9711.60.html

автор написал

  Na pocieszenie inny UB i to wyglądający na jeden z prototyp&#243;w, niestety nie pamiętam żr&#243;dła zdjęć.

В качестве утешения, другой УБ, похоже один из прототипов, но к сожалению не помню источник изображения.

PS На счет МиГ-23Б бн31 зав.н 2516 cможете помочь? 

написал тут http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=3226&page=15

----------


## KAYRA

> PS На счет МиГ-23Б бн31 зав.н 2516 cможете помочь?


полный 242002516

----------


## lindr

то есть внутри 25-й серии была разбивка:

01-10 - М -> 022002503
11-20 - Б -> 242002516

внутри 42-й серии 1974

01-10 - М ->  024004201
11-20 - МС -> 024004215 Египет 9501

внутри 44-й серии 1974

01-10 - М ->  024004401
21-30?- БН -> {32}4004421  Египет бортовой утерян скорее всего 2ХХХ, известен 2017

Я правильно понял концепцию? Если нет- исправте.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...По образцу МиГ-23УМ самолёты не выпускались. В 1984-1985 гг. всего на Иркутском заводе был доработан 251 самолёт МиГ-23УБ (...)".


Прошу прощения, но в одном из номеров "Крыльев Родины" 1990-х годов я собственными глазами видел фотографию МиГ-23УМ. Внешне от МиГ-23УБ самолёт отличался отсутствием форкиля (по образцу МиГ-23МЛ). 
Статья, в которой размещалась указанная фотография, рассказывала об истории эксплуатации МиГ-23 в ВВС ГДР. По приведённой в этой статье информации МиГ-23УМ именно производился, а не дорабатывался из МиГ-23УБ. Правда, построили МиГ-23УМ совсем немного - видимо, уже МиГ-29 "поджимал". В ВВС ГДР МиГ-23УМ всё-таки попали: МиГ-23УМ, фотография которого приводилась в статье, имел опознавательные знаки ВВС ГДР.
К сожалению, ни статьи, ни фотографии у меня не сохранилось. Так что доказать что-либо я, увы, не могу... Но, с другой стороны, не приснились же мне эти статья и фотография...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> А в чем, собственно может быть "унификация спарки с боевым? Локатора в ней нет, 4 бак не вырежешь, Р-35 не поставишь.....


А почему Р-35 нельзя было поставить?
В саваслейском музее тоже был "забавный" экземпляр спарки с радиовысотомером как у П,МЛ, МЛД. 
Андрей может у тебя "ближе" в электронном виде кусок хвоста и ФК двигателя этого лайнера есть, а то мне надо еще найти и отсканить чтобы выложить?!

----------


## muk33

> А почему Р-35 нельзя было поставить?
> В саваслейском музее тоже был "забавный" экземпляр спарки с радиовысотомером как у П,МЛ, МЛД. 
> Андрей может у тебя "ближе" в электронном виде кусок хвоста и ФК двигателя этого лайнера есть, а то мне надо еще найти и отсканить чтобы выложить?!


По той же причине, по которой не ставили Р-29. Это повлекло бы серьезную переделку всей хвостовой части. Просто не стали заморачиваться. 23 спарки как родились, так и "умерли" с Р-27-ми. 

Илья, может вы что перепутали? Возможно какой-нибудь шутник подретушировал фото. Я на МиГовской фирме интересовался этим вопросом (он уже как-то вставал на этом или другом форуме). Говорят кто-то видел эскизы, но дело не дошло даже до опытного экземпляра. Вас не смущает, что здесь или еще где ни разу никто не привел подобное фото?

----------


## An-Z

> ..Андрей может у тебя "ближе" в электронном виде кусок хвоста и ФК двигателя этого лайнера есть, а то мне надо еще найти и отсканить чтобы выложить?!


Если это ко мне, то я пас, у меня тоже это всё на негативах..

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Илья, может вы что перепутали? Возможно какой-нибудь шутник подретушировал фото.... Вас не смущает, что здесь или еще где ни разу никто не привел подобное фото?


Знаете, после Ваших слов сам задался подобными вопросами... :Confused: 
Не буду сейчас ничего утверждать. Доказательств у меня нет - одни воспоминания... которых, как говориться, к делу не пришьёшь. 
Придётся порыться в подшивках "Крыльев Родины" в библиотеке - в Интернете-то доступного архива журналов "Крылья Родины" я, сколько не искал, не нашёл. 

Правда, порыться в подшивках смогу в течение месяца. Сейчас, к сожалению, не располагаю для этого свободным временем.

P.S. Олег, пожалуйста, посмотрите свои личные сообщения на форуме - я Вам написал письмо.

----------


## Igor_k

Я нашел статью об эксплуатации Миг-23 в ГДР в КР за 5 номер 2004 года,но там такой фотографии не было.Статья заканчивалась Продолжение следует,но в 2 последующих номерах никакого продолжения нет.Перевод -кошмарный

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, это какая-то ошибка у Ильи-2. Не могло, на мой взгляд, быть такого в ГДР, да еще, чтобы никакого следа, более внятного, не осталось. Ни одной фоттографии. Да еще и, как оказывается, никто на Форуме не знает о  таком варианте 23-ей спарки.

----------


## lindr

Что я нашел  :Cool:  думал такие (со штангой дозаправки) только у Ирака были. 

Так 9103...не помню такого. Номерок в копилку....

0393209103	БН					Ливия	9103	594?
0393209121	БН					Куба	711	5950
0393209138	БН					ЧССР	9138	 28.SBOLP потерян 28.08.84

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Если это ко мне, то я пас, у меня тоже это всё на негативах..


К тебе, дружище. К кому же еще?! Ладно попробую сам поискать и отсканить...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Вот хвост спарки из саваслейского музея. А вот еще 23М с похожим хвостом (фото Ю.Каберника). Видимо от этого и родился миф о "приведении спарки к модификации МЛ и т.п."

----------


## Migarius

> Действительно, аппарат довольно любопытный. Спасибо за снимки. Больше нет? А где стоит? Он в довольно приличном состоянии.


Данный аппарат находится в экспозиции Курганского авиационного музея. В сети можно найти ещё несколько его снимков (некоторые см. ниже). Машина действительно любопытная. Жаль на сайте музея не указан её серийный номер. Похоже это одна из тех "спарок", которые были оснащены системой С-21. Несмотря на утверждения, что таких машин не было, а вместо РЛС стоял болванка, часть выпущенных в 1970, 1971 и 1972 году МиГ-23УБ оснащалась системой С-21, "Лазурью" и т.д. Решение об их демонтаже приняли в 1974 году, для чего в начале июля был введён в действие соответствующий бюллетень. Работы по данному бюллетеню выполнялись при капитальном ремонте самолётов силами ремонтных предприятий. Вместо демонтируемого оборудования устанавливались весовые эквиваленты. Кроме этого убирались внешние бортовые надписи, относящиеся к С-21 и "Лазури", а также вносились соответствующие изменения в документацию.

----------


## Migarius

> Жаль на сайте музея не указан её серийный номер. Похоже это одна из тех "спарок", которые были оснащены системой С-21.


В сети нашёл номер этой "спарки" - 0102 (полный номер 0900102). Предположения подтвердились. Это первый серийный МиГ-23УБ, на котором была установлена система С-21.

----------


## Илья-2

> ... А вот еще 23М с похожим хвостом (фото Ю.Каберника)...


Прошу прощения, но, судя по форме носового обтекателя, это МиГ-23М*С*.

----------


## muk33

> Прошу прощения, а это не МиГ-23М*С*?


Илья, это "чистый" МиГ-23М, причем похоже из нашего полка. Вы не учли ракурс. И еще АПУ-23 ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Прошу прощения, но, судя по форме носового обтекателя, это МиГ-23М*С*.


 Никак нет, Илья. Посмотрите внимательней, и Вы увидите, что это конус именно МИГ-23М. А то, на что Вы указали, всего лишь, видимо, подкрашенная более темной краской, часть штатного конуса М-ки. Да и подкраска там, если присмотреться, видно, что неровная, не по стыку.

----------


## Илья-2

> ...Вы не учли ракурс. И еще АПУ-23 ;)


Да вот, как раз, с такого ракурса мне и кажется, что на фотографии изображён МиГ-23МС. 
Во-первых, носовой обтекатель самолёта на фотографии, на мой взгляд, более "тонкий", нежели чем на МиГ-23М/МФ. Во-вторых, камуфляж, опять таки на мой взгляд, нанесён почти до кончика обтекателя, чего не могло быть на "М/МФ" вследствие большего размера радипрозрачного "конуса" РЛС. 
Что же касается АПУ-23, то, насколько я знаю, небольшое количество МиГ-23МС эксплуатировалось в ВВС СССР, в частности в Кубинке. Следовательно, эти "МС-ки" могли для выполнения отдельных учебных задач КБП ВВС СССР оснащаться АПУ-23.




> ...то, на что Вы указали, всего лишь, видимо, подкрашенная более темной краской, часть штатного конуса М-ки. Да и подкраска там, если присмотреться, видно, что неровная, не по стыку.


Насколько я знаю, радиопрозрачные конусы окрашивались и окрашиваются при изготовлении на заводе-изготовителе одним цветом. 
Опять таки, насколько мне известно, в строевых частях ВВС и авиапредприятиях СССР запрещалось подкрашивать радиопрозрачные конусы самолётов - дабы не внести искажения и помехи в работу РЛС. Следовательно, отличие оттенков, которое явно просматривается на фотографии и на которое Вы указываете, скорее всего, является элементами цветного камуфляжа, искажённого чёрно-белой фотографией. 
Но на носовую часть МиГ-23М/МФ камуфляж не наносился так далеко - именно из-за большего, нежели чем на МиГ-23МС, размера радиопрозрачного конуса.

Подчёркнутая Вами "неровность" окраски носовой части МиГ-23, изображённго на фотографии, как раз, и подтверждает, что это, скорее всего, типичная неровность пятен камуфляжа.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> похоже из нашего полка.


Очень возможно.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> часть выпущенных в 1970, 1971 и 1972 году МиГ-23УБ оснащалась системой С-21, "Лазурью" и т.д. Решение об их демонтаже приняли в 1974 году, для чего в начале июля был введён в действие соответствующий бюллетень. Работы по данному бюллетеню выполнялись при капитальном ремонте самолётов силами ремонтных предприятий. Вместо демонтируемого оборудования устанавливались весовые эквиваленты. Кроме этого убирались внешние бортовые надписи, относящиеся к С-21 и "Лазури", а также вносились соответствующие изменения в документацию.


Вот тогда, помниться и начали убирать "Б" в наименовании 23УБ.

----------


## lindr

В казани сохранен МиГ-23БМ, который в ряде источников записан как переоборудованный МиГ-23Б, так ли это? 

?  	16  	MiG-23  	3016  	  	pre  	  	  	Kazan Aircraft Factory, Russia

----------


## Mig

> ... Что же касается АПУ-23, то, насколько я знаю, небольшое количество МиГ-23МС эксплуатировалось в ВВС СССР, в частности в Кубинке...


МиГ-23МС - 2 самолета - были в 234 гиап в Кубинке очень недолго. Кроме МиГ-23МЛА в 4 аэ 234 гиап в Кубинке достаточно долго было 2 самолета МиГ-23МФ. 

На фото из архива В.А. Шамина: МиГ-23МФ 4 аэ 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка, готовится к наземному показу. 1979 год.

----------


## Igor_k

С.Котик на форумавиа писал,что в их училище был один МС в пустынном камуфляже и с двигателем Р-29.Предполагалось,что отказался кто-то из клиентов

----------


## AndyK

> Прошу прощения, но, судя по форме носового обтекателя, это МиГ-23М*С*.


Показал фото Пазыничу, его ответ: "По поводу места съёмки достоверно точно сказать не могу, но похоже, что это МиГ-23М из 301-го ИАП, аэр. 10-й участок. Там они летали до 1990г."

----------


## AndyK

> Опять таки, насколько мне известно, в строевых частях ВВС и авиапредприятиях СССР запрещалось подкрашивать радиопрозрачные конусы самолётов - дабы не внести искажения и помехи в работу РЛС.


Извиняюсь, откуда такие познания? Вы думаете, что ЛКП радиопрозрачных элементов со временем не портится и не нуждается в восстановлении?  :Smile: 
В процессе прохождения ремонтов на АРП с-ты получают новое ЛКП, в том числе и на элементах конструкции из р/п материалов. Красили и красят и в частях, при наличии специальных эмалей конечно. С этой целью в РТО и введены ТК "Восстановление лакокрасочного покрытия на деталях из стеклотекстолита (радиопрозрачные антенны)"

----------


## Илья-2

Не сочтите за назойливость, но...




> ... Вы думаете, что ЛКП радиопрозрачных элементов со временем не портится и не нуждается в восстановлении? 
> В процессе прохождения ремонтов на АРП с-ты получают новое ЛКП, в том числе и на элементах конструкции из р/п материалов...


Вы меня не правильно поняли. 
Покрытие радиопрозрачных элементов конструкции самолётов, разумеется, изнашивалось и, конечно же, восстанавливалось - по возможности. НО! Не в строевых састях, а на авиаремонтных заводах. На АРЗ же, если и восстанавливали покрытие радиопрозрачных элементов конструкции самолётов, то "неровностей" окраски конуса РЛС, которые явно выделяются на обсуждаемой фотографии, не допускали, ибо ремонты и покраски проводились в соответствии с нормами, правилами, по соответсвующим ГОСТам и ТУ.
Возможно, Вас ввёло в заблуждение то, что в своём предыдущем сообщении я написал: "покрытие не восстанавливалось в строевых частях ВВС и на авиапредприятиях CCCH". Так вот, под термином "авиапредприятие" я подразумевал не АРЗ, я имел в виду авиапредприятия МГА СССР, по сегодняшнему - авиакомпании. На гражданских самолётах тоже есть радиопрозрачные элементы конструкции, их покрытие тоже изнашивается и восстанавливается оно также на АРЗ, а не на ТБ авиапредприятия. Силами технических служб авиапредприятия ГА допускается замена целиком соответствующего радиопрозрачного элемента конструкции при его износе, но не его "подкраска на глазок". 

Что же касается Вашего утверждения о том, что и в строевых частях имелась возможность восстанавливать ЛКП радиопрозрачных элементов самолёта, то, наверное, Вы правы: теоретическая возможность имелась. Реально же восстановление ЛКП радиопрозрачных элементов в строевых частях не проводилось. Об этом говорят и многочисленные фотографии самолётов, и воспоминания специалистов. Не знаю как сейчас, но в времена СССР, судя по этой информации, не то что специальных красок для РП элементов в ТЭЧ никогда не было, но и обычная-то краска была в дефиците. 

Кстати, в начале 1960-х годов в одном из ракетоносных полков авиации СФ, видимо ещё не имея чётких и жёстких инструкций, "подкрасили" (исключительно из лучших побуждений) случайно поцарапанный обтекатель антенны РЛС. Последствия были печальны - и для самолёта, и для тех, кто приказал "подкрашивать", и для тех, кто непосредственно "подкрашивал". Наверное, с тех пор в ВВС СССР, в авиации ВМФ СССР и в МГА СССР решили НЕ связываться с восстановлением покрытия радиопрозрачных обтекателей различных радиотехнических систем самолётов - себе дороже. Этот вид ремонта доверяют соответствующим авиаремонтным заводам.

----------


## Observer69

> Не сочтите за назойливость, но...
> ....ремонты и покраски проводились в соответствии с нормами, правилами, по соответсвующим ГОСТам и ТУ.



Да собственно ничего особого там не было при ремонте - просто пару видов краски (якобы радиопрозрачной :) - в краске не должно было быть металлических компонентов) и главное - сушка обтекателя в горячей камере (при 140С), чего разумеется не могло быть в полку.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Насколько я знаю, радиопрозрачные конусы окрашивались и окрашиваются при изготовлении на заводе-изготовителе одним цветом.


На заводе изготовителе-да, конечно.



> Опять таки, насколько мне известно, в строевых частях ВВС и авиапредприятиях СССР запрещалось подкрашивать радиопрозрачные конусы самолётов - дабы не внести искажения и помехи в работу РЛС.


Для того, чтобы "не внести искажения и помехи в работу РЛС" достаточно подкрасить ее радиопрозрачной краской. И, потом, "запрещалось" не значит, что это не делалось.



> Подчёркнутая Вами "неровность" окраски носовой части МиГ-23, изображённго на фотографии, как раз, и подтверждает, что это, скорее всего, типичная неровность пятен камуфляжа.


Конечно, вполне может быть и так, отрицать не буду. Но вот пример подкраски конуса. Правда, это ПНР,  и после летной службы, но, тем не менее...

----------


## C-22

> В казани сохранен МиГ-23БМ, который в ряде источников записан как переоборудованный МиГ-23Б, так ли это? 
> 
> ?  	16  	MiG-23  	3016  	  	pre  	  	  	Kazan Aircraft Factory, Russia


МиГ-23БН (МиГ-23БМ - это МиГ-27). Интересно, зачем в кабине стоит прицел АСП-5НД вместо визироной головки С-17 ????

----------


## FLOGGER

> Силами технических служб авиапредприятия ГА допускается замена целиком соответствующего радиопрозрачного элемента конструкции при его износе, но не его "подкраска на глазок".


 С чего Вы это взяли? Зачем менять, если можно подкрасить? Я мог бы привести Вам множество примеров, когда в частях подкрашивают планер вообще какой угодно краской, лишь бы вместо зеленой не была розовая, к примеру. Справедливости ради отмечу, что имею в виду именно планер. Конечно, белый обтекатель РЛ некрасиво подкрасить черным. Но, в принципе, если эта черная-р\пр. краска, то мешать работе РЛС она не будет. Да и не надо канонизировать некие правила, даже и тех времен. В них всегда бывают исключения.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-23БН (МиГ-23БМ - это МиГ-27). Интересно, зачем в кабине стоит прицел АСП-5НД вместо визироной головки С-17 ????


Может, это какя-то переходная машина? По дороге "из варяг в греки"? Колесо у него на МИГ-27 "не тянет".
P.S. ПТБ под ним вообще, по-моему, от "Сушки"

----------


## lindr

Конечно переходная, прототип БМ возможно переделанный из Б ... я вроде так и написал. :Smile:  серийный 3016

Хотелось бы побольше узнать об этом самолете.




> Новый самолет получил наименование МиГ-23БМ ("модернизированный")....
> 
> Первые два опытных самолета строились на базе МиГ-23Б с двигателями АЛ-21Ф-3.

----------


## Илья-2

Просто не знаю, что и делать... Продолжать дискуссию по поводу радипрозрачной краски в этой Теме - вроде, против правил Форума. Но и НЕ ответить - тоже как-то против правил... правил приличия.
Поэтому не сочтите за упрямство...




> ...Для того, чтобы "не внести искажения и помехи в работу РЛС" достаточно подкрасить ее радиопрозрачной краской...
> ...С чего Вы это взяли? Зачем менять, если можно подкрасить?..


Прошу прощения, но, мне кажется, Вы чересчур упрощаете процессы эксплуатации и ремонта авиатехники. 
Чтобы "не внести искажения в работу РЛС" *на земле*, возможно, и достаточно всего лишь подкрасить обтекатель антенны. Но кто из адекватных людей сможет поручиться за то, что "подкрашенный" слой краски не отлетит в полёте и не попадёт, например, в воздухозаборник двигателя? И, самое главное, кто из адекватных специалистов в авиаполку или в авиапредприятии ГА захочет брать на себя такую ответственность: выпустить самолёт в полёт с "подкрашенным" обтекателем антенны РЛС?




> ...И, потом, "запрещалось" не значит, что это не делалось.


Я уже описал реальный случай, что "это" делалось. В авиаполку СФ сотрудники ТЭЧ, исключительно из лучших побуждений, подкрасили обтекатель РЛС Ту-16. Правда, последствия описанной операции оказались печальными для всех её участников. 
Насколько мне известно, это единственный случай, да и то на заре освоения РЛС в аваиции, когда авиаторы "подкрашивали" радиопрозрачные элементы конструкции самолёта.




> ...Но вот пример подкраски конуса. Правда, это ПНР, *и после летной службы,* но, тем не менее...


При всём моём уважении, не могу принять данный тезис в качестве серьёзного аргумента для дискуссии. Мы обсуждаем самолёты, а тот аппарат, на который Вы ссылаетесь уже не самолёт, это - ПАМЯТНИК...со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. 


Раз "пошла такая пьянка", расскажу случай из моей авиалюбительской практики. Хотите верьте, хотите нет.
В 2006 году мне посчастливилось попасть на "День открытых дверей" в Мончегорский разведывательный авиаполк. Посетителей на аэродром пустили в честь Дня Воздушного флота. 
Для немногочисленных счастливчиков, попавших на аэродром, авиаторы выкатили на поле по паре Су-24МР и МиГ-25РБ (точной модификации, к своему стыду, не запомнил). Посетителям позволялось не только лазить под самолётами, но разрешалось сидеть в их кабинах. Но дело не в этом.
Су-24МР выглядели как "с иголочки": свежепокрашенные, чистенькие, красиво облепленные многочисленной разноцветной "техничкой". На их фоне МиГи-25 казались просто замухрышками: облезлые, грязноватые и с повреждёнными поверхностями радиопрозрачных элементов. На мой недоумённый вопрос, почему такая разница во внешнем виде самолётов, присутствующие здесь же лётчики и техники Су-24МР и МиГов-25РБ ответили просто: "Сушки - только что с АРЗ, а МиГи - нет". 
И тут я задал авиаторам Ваш, FLOGGER, вопрос: "А что, своими силами покрасить-то МиГи нельзя что ли?" И лётчики, и техники дружно рассмеялись: "Да? А "сидеть" за подобные малярные работы кто будет?" 
Вопрос был исчерпан.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Прошу прощения, но, мне кажется, Вы чересчур упрощаете процессы эксплуатации и ремонта авиатехники.


 Я на ней работаю. Остальное комментировать уже не буду.

----------


## AndyK

Илья, запрещать и не выполнять, согласитесь, разные вещи. Если бы в эксплуатирующих организациях МО было запрещено ремонтировать ЛКП р/п элементов конструкции ЛА, никто бы в Регламенты обслуживания не вводил соответствующие технологические карты. Не делалось, другое дело, скорее всего по причине дефецита р/п красок. И тут я бы не был так категоричен.

По покраску Мигов улыбнуло. Красили и красят в частях даже в полный рост (полностью ЛА), примеров полно - бутурлиновские Су-25, хохляцкие Су-25 и Миг-29, а чего стоят одни голубые конуса и пилотки домненских 29-ых :Smile:  И никто нигде не сидит  :Biggrin:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

Для Илья-2
\\\\\\\....Прошу прощения, но, мне кажется, Вы чересчур упрощаете процессы эксплуатации и ремонта авиатехники. \\\\\\
Илья, Вы уж извините старика, но Вы уж слишком "теоретизируете" эту эксплуатацию. Там, как сказал мой коллега FLOGGER все действительно проще чем Вы думаете...  Даже кувалдочка не предусмотренная эксплуатационной документацией иногда бывает крайне необходима...

\\\\\\\\Я уже описал реальный случай, что "это" делалось. В авиаполку СФ сотрудники ТЭЧ, исключительно из лучших побуждений, подкрасили обтекатель РЛС Ту-16. Правда, последствия описанной операции оказались печальными для всех её участников. 
Насколько мне известно, это единственный случай, да и то на заре освоения РЛС в аваиции, когда авиаторы "подкрашивали" радиопрозрачные элементы конструкции самолёта.\\\\\\\\
Когда обтекатель антенны Рубина подкрашивают ЦИНКОВЫМИ белилами (чтоб белее было), то другого результата и не будет. Но на МиГ-23 зеркало антенн стоит на 1\2 длины конуса и до этого места можно и помалевать масляной краской или печным лаком пятно перед ТП. 


\\\\\\\Раз "пошла такая пьянка", расскажу случай из моей авиалюбительской практики. Хотите верьте, хотите нет.
В 2006 году мне посчастливилось попасть на "День открытых дверей" в Мончегорский разведывательный авиаполк. Посетителей на аэродром пустили в честь Дня Воздушного флота. 
..........
И тут я задал авиаторам Ваш, FLOGGER, вопрос: "А что, своими силами покрасить-то МиГи нельзя что ли?" И лётчики, и техники дружно рассмеялись: "Да? А "сидеть" за подобные малярные работы кто будет?" 
Вопрос был исчерпан.\\\\\\\
Даже в советское время восстановление ЛКП в полках ДЕЛАЛИ!. Понятно, что не во всех. И краску (обычную разумеется) доставали за спирт. Еще в те времена я видел "художества" отдельных творчески настроенных техников и инженеров. А в Монче Вам так ответили, возможно по иным соображениям. Вы знаете как в СНГ ремонтируют АТ. Выписывают премию НГ АО , он идет с этой премией на радиорынок и покупает детальки, чтобы восстановить не что-нибудь а один из блочков на МиГ-29. Технику самолета выписывают премию - он идет в магазин и покупет краску, чтобы подкрасить свой самолет. И эти премии специально для этих целей выписывают (не в качестве поощрения) -просто статьи расходов на это в полках нет. И тут появляется в полку молодой революционер выросший на примерах борьбы за социальную справедливость последних десятилетий. И катает в прокуратуру телегу, что комполка дескать отбирает премии у личного состава и строит на них свой дом (как вариант) и все... По всем полкам проверка - а выписывают так все. Ура - нашли превышение должностных полномочий, коррупцию и т.д и т.п. Следствие и тюрьма... Ничего из вышеописанного Вам не напомнило?!. Факты вроде тут на форуме есть. Я это не понаслышке знаю. Видел таких людей до и после. Еще в советское время была мудрая мысль :" В армии инициатива наказуема!"
Извините за офф-топ.
С уважением, Сергей

----------


## Migarius

Коллеги, может кто-нибудь подсказать, где мог быть сделан этот снимок с серыми и непривычно камуфлированными машинами.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, а что это за АПУ у него? Под К-13М?

----------


## Crossi

> Коллеги, может кто-нибудь подсказать, где мог быть сделан этот снимок с серыми и непривычно камуфлированными машинами.


Интересно! МиГ-23М 2-й авиационной эскадрилыи 32 гиап (аэродром Шаталово 1972 год) на дороге в Египет??? Источник:http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/isaev/index.htm

----------


## Mig

> Интересно! МиГ-23М 2-й авиационной эскадрилыи 32 гиап (аэродром Шаталово 1972 год) на дороге в Египет??? Источник:http://www.airforce.ru/book_review/isaev/index.htm


На чем основан так далеко идущий вывод???

----------


## lindr

Похоже на мой вопрос о Казанском БМ 3016 никто помочь не желает  :Frown: 

Ну ладно вот тогда новая загадка, помнится писали о Иракских МиГ-23, вооруженных АМ-39 наконец удалось найти какое-никакое подтверждение хотя техническая сторона вопроса неясна.

----------


## muk33

> Показал фото Пазыничу, его ответ: "По поводу места съёмки достоверно точно сказать не могу, но похоже, что это МиГ-23М из 301-го ИАП, аэр. 10-й участок. Там они летали до 1990г."


Они и после получения МиГ-23МЛД были на хранении и мы их облетывали раз в год. У меня крайний полет на МиГ-23М датирован 1992 годом. 46-я машина из сотава 3 АЭ, возможно найду её серийник (где-то в архиве попадалась записка)

----------


## muk33

> Да вот, как раз, с такого ракурса мне и кажется, что на фотографии изображён МиГ-23МС. 
> Что же касается АПУ-23, то, насколько я знаю, небольшое количество МиГ-23МС эксплуатировалось в ВВС СССР, в частности в Кубинке. Следовательно, эти "МС-ки" могли для выполнения отдельных учебных задач КБП ВВС СССР оснащаться АПУ-23.


Илья, в состав вооружения МиГ-23МС НЕ ВХОДИЛИ ракеты Р-23, поэтому АПУ-23 там быть В ПРИНЦИПЕ не могло. Даже для выполнения "отдельных учебных задач" в ВВС СССР. Это являлось следствием отсутствия на самолете БРЛС "Сапфир-23".

----------


## Igor_k

Migarius
Вы не могли бы подсказать
Когда был закончен выпуск МЛ/МЛА/Р "для себя",т.е. для советских ВВС,а то в инете гуляют даты от 1981 до 83 года.
Вы упоминали про 65 МЛД,выпущенные в 1984 году.Это были 23-18 или экспортные 23-19 для младших братьев?

----------


## Mig

> .... эти "МС-ки" могли для выполнения отдельных учебных задач КБП ВВС СССР оснащаться АПУ-23...


А что такое "КБП ВВС СССР"???

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> А что такое "КБП ВВС СССР"???


КБП - Курс Боевой Подготовки...
Но, насколько я помню, во времена СССР Курсы были свои для каждого рода авиации: КБП ИА, КБП ИБА (позднее - ИБА и ША)...
Общего КБП для всех ВВС СССР не припомню...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда был закончен выпуск МЛ/МЛА/Р


МИГ-23Р???

----------


## Mig

> КБП - Курс Боевой Подготовки...
> Но, насколько я помню, во времена СССР Курсы были свои для каждого рода авиации: КБП ИА, КБП ИБА (позднее - ИБА и ША)...
> Общего КБП для всех ВВС СССР не припомню...


Дык, и я не припомню. Может уважаемый Илья напомнит нам? :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> МИГ-23Р???


Ну вы прямо буквоед   :Smile:  Человек МиГ-23П имел ввиду.

Насколько я помню

0390324849   МЛА/МЛД               СССР      17322 последний доработанный МЛА
0390324850	МЛА					ЧССР	4850	17323 1.SLP 41.SLT

1983 кажись, были ли после них чистые МЛА, поставленные ВВС и не доработанные до МЛД мне не известно.

PS

В Риге числится МЛА с Луховицким кодом, но это скорее невыкупленный экспорт.

2960325098	МЛА					СССР		Рига

?  	  	MiG-23ML  	2960325098  	  	pre  	  	  	Aviation Museum - Riga-Skulte, Latvia

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Дык, и я не припомню. Может уважаемый Илья напомнит нам?


Виноват - не разглядел иронии... :Frown:

----------


## Илья-2

> Илья, в состав вооружения МиГ-23МС НЕ ВХОДИЛИ ракеты Р-23, поэтому АПУ-23 там быть В ПРИНЦИПЕ не могло. Даже для выполнения "отдельных учебных задач" в ВВС СССР. Это являлось следствием отсутствия на самолете БРЛС "Сапфир-23".


*Спасибо! 
Всё, вопрос по поводу того "М" или "МС", снят.* 




> А что такое "КБП ВВС СССР"???





> Виноват - не разглядел иронии...


Надсмехаться над любителем, грешно...

----------


## Crossi

> На чем основан так далеко идущий вывод???


1. Это только предположение.
2. Схема окраски самолета необычна для Миг-23М.
3. В книге рисунок, который так же выглядит как этот самолет.  :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

> В Риге числится МЛА с Луховицким кодом, но это скорее невыкупленный экспорт.
> 
> 2960325098	МЛА					СССР		Рига
> 
> ?  	  	MiG-23ML  	2960325098  	  	pre  	  	  	Aviation Museum - Riga-Skulte, Latvia


В Латвии сохранились четыре Миг-23, три Миг-23М в рижском музее и один в Лиепае:
МиГ-23М	№16 красный з/н 0390206503
МиГ-23М	№74 белый з/н 0390207525
Миг-23БМ №60 белый з/н 3910601
Миг-23М №05 красный с/н 05-04
Помимо этих четырех до 1993 года находились еще несколько в Рижском ВВАИУ, большинство из них продано за рубеж, так кому из них принадлежит этот номер?  :Rolleyes: 
Миг-23С №15 синий з/н 18715 с/н 07-19 (?) - порезан
Миг-23М №50 красный з/н 023003508
Миг-23М №04 красный з/н ? - порезан
Миг-23БМ №71 красный з/н 61912507006
Миг-23МЛ №07 красный з/н 024003607
Миг-23МЛД №35 красный з/н ?

----------


## lindr

> Миг-23МЛ №07 красный з/н 024003607
> ?


а это не МЛ  :Smile:  

024003607	М				1974	СССР	04	Ньюарк

50 тут

023003508	М				1973	СССР	50	Хаварден

Миг-23М №05 красный с/н 05-04 - Об М с таким номером не слыхал, есть такой самолет

020000504					1970	СССР	04	

61912507006	Д					СССР	71	Ньюарк



да Какому угодно... Для меня имеет значение лишь тот факт, что записанный номер остался в СССР. конечно он мог быть временно возвращен, но это сомнительно. Когда была сделана запись он был  в Риге, где сейчас одному богу известно. А по номерам МЛА все довольно четко - вот всем известный отрывок из книги (см.вложение). Один из первых экспортных 1981

0390322402	МЛА					ЧССР	2402	1601? 1.SLP 41.SLT

вот известные мне номера МЛА СССР после него

0390323071	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	47	308-й ИАП
0390323079	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	44	16228 16216
0390323472	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		16528 Болгария 302 с 92г 18.ИАБ 
0390323765	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		
0390324021	МЛА					СССР		
0390324349	МЛА					СССР	42	773-й ИАП
0390324647	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17220
0390324842	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	51	Украина
0390324849	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17322 последний доработанный МЛА
За ним ЧССР
0390324850	МЛА					ЧССР	4850	17323 1.SLP 41.SLT

Это уже 1983

----------


## Crossi

> 1. Это только предположение.
> 2. Схема окраски самолета необычна для Миг-23М.
> 3. В книге рисунок, который так же выглядит как этот самолет.


Здесь еще картину для этого. 

Источник:http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...khin/index.htm

----------


## Mig

> 1. Это только предположение.
> 2. Схема окраски самолета необычна для Миг-23М.
> 3. В книге рисунок, который так же выглядит как этот самолет.


1) Не самое удачное :Smile: 
2) О какой схеме окраске вы говорите? Самолеты МиГ-23 32 гиап (кроме "образца 1971 года") имели стандартную для своего времени окраску.
3) В книге много фото и рисунков (проекций), а кроме того есть еще и боковики. О каком рисунке идет речь?

----------


## Mig

> Здесь еще картину для этого. 
> 
> Источник:http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...khin/index.htm


1) И что необычного вы увидели на этом фото?
2) А подпись к этому фото следующая: "МиГ-23 с блоками УБ-32 в полете". Почему вы решили, что это самолет именно 32 гиап из Шаталово?

----------


## AndyK

ЕМНИП, на заводе-изготовителе Миг-23М окрашивались в однотонный серый цвет. Камуфляж с-ты получали позже в частях и на АРЗ. В первом случае о каких-либо стандартах (и нестандартах :-)) говорить трудно.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> А подпись к этому фото следующая: "МиГ-23 с блоками УБ-32 в полете".


Ну под животом-то допустим УБ-16...(это к автору фото)... :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> вот известные мне номера МЛА ВВС после него
> 
> 0390323071	МЛА					СССР	47	308-й ИАП
> 
> Это уже 1983


Ошибочка не закралась, даже две? 308 иап 8 корпуса *ПВО* базировался на аэродроме Сов.Гавань (Постовая), до 1990 года летал на МиГ-21бис. В 1991 году полк начал получать самолеты МиГ-23МЛД, на которых и летал до расформирования осенью 1994 года. МЛ-ов там НЕ БЫЛО. Это 100%, так как я не только летал там неоднократно, но и помогал им в перегонке самолетов. Полк, насколько мне известно, в ВВС из ПВО не передавался.

----------


## Mig

> Ну под животом-то допустим УБ-16...(это к автору фото)...


Угу! :Smile:

----------


## Crossi

> 1) И что необычного вы увидели на этом фото?
> 2) А подпись к этому фото следующая: "МиГ-23 с блоками УБ-32 в полете". Почему вы решили, что это самолет именно 32 гиап из Шаталово?


Рисунок в книге (я упоминал это) основан на этой картине. Я действительно рекомендую прочитать книгу. Вы найдете всю информацию, к которой я обращаюсь.

----------


## Mig

> ЕМНИП, на заводе-изготовителе Миг-23М окрашивались в однотонный серый цвет. Камуфляж с-ты получали позже в частях и на АРЗ. В первом случае о каких-либо стандартах (и нестандартах :-)) говорить трудно.


Из того же источника: Летчики 32-го гиап Владимир Колотухин (слева) и Олег Державин (справа) у самолета МиГ-23М. Шаталово, середина 1970-х.

----------


## Mig

> ... Я действительно рекомендую прочитать книгу. Вы найдете всю информацию, к которой я обращаюсь.


А какую, собс-но гря, книгу вы рекомендуете прочитать? :Smile:

----------


## Crossi

Пора пригласить Сергей Исаев в эту тему. :)

----------


## AndyK

> Из того же источника: Летчики 32-го гиап Владимир Колотухин (слева) и Олег Державин (справа) у самолета МиГ-23М. Шаталово, середина 1970-х.


Ну так и я о чем? О том же  :Smile:  




> Пора пригласить Сергей Исаев в эту тему. :)


Он есть тут  :Biggrin:

----------


## Crossi

> Он есть тут


 :Confused: 
Тогда он должен быть в состоянии объяснить это?!

----------


## Mig

> Тогда он должен быть в состоянии объяснить это?!


"Это" - это что? :Confused: 
Сформулируйте свой вопрос, пож-та!

----------


## Crossi

Я написал:
Я предположил бы, что они принадлежат 2-й авиационной эскадрилыи 32 гиап (упомянутому в Вашей книге).
Однако, это - предположение.

Вы сделали спрошенный:



> На чем основан так далеко идущий вывод???


Самолет выглядит подобным картине MiG-23M в книге.

В Вашей книге В.К.Забышний и В.Н.Ивлиев написали, что группа самолетов собиралась послать в Египет. Правильно?
Они должны подтвердить, что эти самолеты принадлежат этой группе.

Это имеет смысл?

----------


## lindr

> Ошибочка не закралась, даже две? 308 иап 8 корпуса *ПВО* базировался на аэродроме Сов.Гавань (Постовая), до 1990 года летал на МиГ-21бис. В 1991 году полк начал получать самолеты МиГ-23МЛД, на которых и летал до расформирования осенью 1994 года. МЛ-ов там НЕ БЫЛО. Это 100%, так как я не только летал там неоднократно, но и помогал им в перегонке самолетов. Полк, насколько мне известно, в ВВС из ПВО не передавался.


действительно

?  	47 wh  	MiG-23MLD  	0390323071  	308 IAP PVO  	wfu  	  	  	  	  

забыл поправить, спасибо, но ведь при выпуске он был МЛА, правда не знаю где служил до 1991.

вот этот тоже числится МЛД но вне перечня  :Confused:  потому записал пока как МЛА а не МЛА/МЛД

?  	42 rd  	MiG-23MLD  	0390324349  	773 IAP  	wfu

----------


## Mig

> ... В Вашей книге В.К.Забышний и В.Н.Ивлиев написали, что группа самолетов собиралась послать в Египет. Правильно?
> Они должны подтвердить, что эти самолеты принадлежат этой группе...


1) Начнем с того, что В.К. Забышний и В.Н. Ивлиев никому ничего не должны.
2) В русском языке выражение "собирались послать" и "послать" имеют различные значения.
3) На С. 95 упомянутой книги вы можете прочитать: "... Но в июле 1972 года новый президент Египта Анвар Садат заявил о фактическом разрыве военно-технического сотрудничества с СССР и группа (*1-й аэ* 32 гиап на  самолетах МиГ-23М) была расформирована..." Т.е. эта группа и эти самолеты остались на аэродроме Шаталово Смоленской области.
4) Вышесказанное имеет смысл?

----------


## lindr

Есть небольшой вопрос: вы упомянули как крайний срок июль 1972 года.

А когда собственно новопостроенные Миг-23М стали поступать в части?
Насколько я помню первый МиГ-23М это 1701 и увы ближайшая известная мне точная дата

023003104	М				07.73	СССР	44	871-й ИАП

Не подскажите номера серий  самолетов 1-й аэ 32 гиап в 1972? 
Были ли это уже машины с Сапфир-23Д?

----------


## Crossi

> 4) Вышесказанное имеет смысл?


Да, очень! Проблемой является мой плохой русский язык. 
Мне очень жаль.  :Redface: 
Я не хотел производить замешательство и я не хотел говорить МиГ-23М были в Египте. 
Недоразумение было в начале.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Проблемой является мой плохой русский язык. 
> Мне очень жаль.


Нормальный язык...поверьте, что мы на Вашем говорим хуже... :Smile: 
А непонятки бывают у всех... :Wink:

----------


## Migarius

> Интересно, а что это за АПУ у него? Под К-13М?


Под крылом АПУ-13МТ

----------


## Migarius

> Migarius
> Вы не могли бы подсказать
> Когда был закончен выпуск МЛ/МЛА/Р "для себя",т.е. для советских ВВС,а то в инете гуляют даты от 1981 до 83 года.
> Вы упоминали про 65 МЛД,выпущенные в 1984 году.Это были 23-18 или экспортные 23-19 для младших братьев?


К сожалению помочь в данном вопросе не могу. В упомянутом мной документе было указано только количество выпущенных самолётов по годам.

----------


## lindr

Скажите пожалуйста, что за документ вы имеете ввиду. Мне бы очень хотелось узнать точное число выпущенных МиГ-23 по годам.

----------


## Mig

> Да, очень! Проблемой является мой плохой русский язык.


Нет проблем. You could write in English to: sm.isaev@gmail.ru  :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Скажите пожалуйста, что за документ вы имеете ввиду. Мне бы очень хотелось узнать точное число выпущенных МиГ-23 по годам.


Имею ввиду архивную справку завода-производителя, что видел в музее ОКБ МиГ. Я о ней упоминал в посте №394. Правда прошу прощения, в ней был указан не выпуск по годам, а давалась информация в таком виде: модификация самолёта - годы выпуска - общее количество выпущенных. К сожалению у этого документа был один недостаток МиГ-23С и МиГ-23Б не выделялись отдельно, а указывались в купе с МиГ-23 и МиГ-23БН.

----------


## AndyK

> А подпись к этому фото следующая: "МиГ-23 с блоками УБ-32 в полете". Почему вы решили, что это самолет именно 32 гиап из Шаталово?


Сергей, а разве на этом фото из архива О.А.Державина не Миг-23М 32 гиап?  :Smile:  На фото с-т явно в камуфляже для южных климатических зон, бортовой номер, если я правильно вижу 21. В книге рисунок борта 27 красный в аналогичном "южном" камуфляже. С учетом воспоминаний ветеранов приведенных тобой (см.фрагмент), вроде как все один к одному складывается :Wink:  Не *по пути в Египет*, конечно снят, но тем не менее шаталовский же самолет? И видно же, что человек не совсем хорошо по-русски говорит, чего уж так то...
Да, и в свете всего этого, возможно он и недалек от истины, предполагая, что на снимке, о котором спрашивает Мигариус, шаталовский с-т - из партии, предполагавшейся для поставки в Египет. 
Попутно вопрос. 32 гиап получил только 12 камуфлированных 23М, остальные потом получал в традиционной в те годы для 23-их серой окраске?

----------


## Mig

> Есть небольшой вопрос: вы упомянули как крайний срок июль 1972 года.
> А когда собственно новопостроенные Миг-23М стали поступать в части?
> Насколько я помню первый МиГ-23М это 1701 и увы ближайшая известная мне точная дата
> 
> 023003104	М				07.73	СССР	44	871-й ИАП
> 
> Не подскажите номера серий  самолетов 1-й аэ 32 гиап в 1972? 
> Были ли это уже машины с Сапфир-23Д?


1) 32 гиап в Шаталово первым в ВВС получил МиГ-23С, затем "образца 1971 г.", затем МиГ-23М, МиГ-23МЛА и, мне кажется, свои МЛА первым же отгонял на 121 АРЗ в Кубинку на доработку в МЛД.
2) Судя по воспоминаниям ветеранов, эти самолеты были с "Сапфир"-23Д.  
3) Заводских и иных номеров самолетов 32 гиап (ЛаГГ-3, Як-1/7/7б/1б/9, Ла-5/Ф/ФН/7, Як-11, МиГ-9, Як-17, МиГ-15/17, МиГ-19, МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13/ПФ/ПФМ/У, МиГ-23С/обр. 1971 г./М/МЛА/МЛД/МЛ) не имею :Wink:  

Вот что рассказывали ветераны 32 гиап:

*В.К. Забышний* (летчик):

В июле 1972 года наш полк получил новые самолеты МиГ-23М. На этих самолетах крыло было «3-й редакции» – тонкая передняя рамка с отклоняющимися носками при выпуске закрылков и большая площадь крыла, что в свою очередь обеспечивало большую устойчивость самолета на взлете и посадке, а также меньшую скорость отрыва и скорость посадки. Фюзеляж у «М» стал длиннее, чем у МиГ-23С, была увеличена площадь киля, что улучшило путевую устойчивость. Заправка МиГ-23М стала на 700 литров больше, так как за счет удлинения фюзеляжа был установлен еще один топливный бак (бак №4).
Первые МиГ-23М, которые мы получили, были не серыми (как МиГ-23С), а камуфлированными (желтые и зеленоватые пятна). Эта серия готовилась для Египта.
Мы снова изучали особенности самолета, действия в особых случаях в полете и т.д. И снова сдавали зачеты по авиатехнике и действиям в особых случаях. 20 июля 1972 года я начал подготовку на МиГ-23М. Это был уже совсем другой самолет: тяга двигателя была на 2 тонны больше, он был более устойчив и легче в управлении. 

*В.Г. Колотухин* (летчик):

Новые самолеты МиГ-23М вызвали в полку большое недоумение, т.к. были окрашены в пустынный камуфляж – верх был песочного цвета со светло-зелеными пятнами и, что самое главное, новые самолеты не имели никаких опознавательных знаков! Конечно, на все наши вопросы «почему?» и «зачем?» мы не получили никакого ответа. Завеса секретности плотно «накрыла» новые МиГ-23М, которые мы называли просто – «рыжими». Сверхштатные МиГ-23С, которые «образовались» в 32 гиап после получения новых МиГ-23М, наши пилоты перегнали в Белоруссию.


*В.Н. Ивлиев* (инженер полка по РЭО):

В начале лета 1972 года в 1-ю эскадрилью поступили камуфлированные (или как их прозвали в полку – «рыжие») самолеты МиГ-23М (если не ошибаюсь, 12 самолетов). В полку сформировали группу по переучиванию на новый самолет, которую возглавил зам. командира полка подполковник Тесленко А.А., командир эскадрильи – майор Баданов А.Г. В группу вошли летчики первой эскадрильи, инженеры по специальностям и обслуживающий персонал. К осени 1972 года летный и инженерно-технический состав должны были освоить новый самолет в полном объеме. Группа тренировалась по отдельному плану. Завершилась тренировка боевыми стрельбами по мишеням на полигоне ГКНИИ ВВС во Владимировке.

Впоследствии стало известно, что группа на «рыжих» самолетах МиГ-23М предназначалась для работы в Египте, а ее перебазирование было намечено на осень 1972 года. Но в июле новый президент Египта Анвар Садат заявил о фактическом разрыве военно-технического сотрудничества с СССР, и группа была расформирована. До конца года полк полностью был укомплектован новыми МиГ-23М. Все летчики успешно вылетели на этом самолете, и началась плановая учебно-боевая работа полка. 
Однако к тому времени МиГ-23М еще не прошел войсковые испытания и не был официально принят на вооружение. А это означало продолжение опытной эксплуатации МиГ-23 с бесконечными его доработками бригадами промышленности. Надежность оборудования самолета, особенно РЭО (прицельный комплекс С-23Д и др.), оставалась низкой. Мы забыли о нормированном рабочем дне. 
Контроль оборудования самолета (предварительная подготовка) проводился с помощью комплексной системы контроля КСК-23, установленной на шасси ГАЗ-66. Каждая эскадрилья комплектовалась тремя КСК-23. В аппаратной части машины (в закрытом кузове) была размещена аппаратура контроля всего оборудования самолета. ГАЗ-66 подъезжал к самолету, стыковались разъемы, и по подсказке системы регистрации параметров производилась проверка всего оборудования самолета. В аппаратной части автомашины находились три оператора: по РЭО, АО и АВ. В кабине самолета находился старший оператор из числа наиболее подготовленных специалистов-техников по РЭО, АО и АВ. Связь между операторами осуществляется по переговорному устройству и световому табло. Результаты фиксировались на специальной перфокарте, которая являлась документом допуска самолета к полетам. 
КСК-23 испытывалась в полку два года и по результатам войсковых испытаний была признана по некоторым параметрам не пригодной к эксплуатации. В связи с этим заводам-изготовителям оборудования было рекомендовано снабжать свои «изделия» совершенным встроенным контролем, который бы обеспечивал достоверную оценку состояния оборудования. В последующих модификациях МиГ-23 эта рекомендация была реализована.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, а разве на этом фото из архива О.А.Державина не Миг-23М 32 гиап?  На фото с-т явно в камуфляже для южных климатических зон, бортовой номер, если я правильно вижу 21. В книге рисунок борта 27 красный в аналогичном "южном" камуфляже. С учетом воспоминаний ветеранов приведенных тобой (см.фрагмент), вроде как все один к одному складывается Не *по пути в Египет*, конечно снят, но тем не менее шаталовский же самолет? И видно же, что человек не совсем хорошо по-русски говорит, чего уж так то...
> Да, и в свете всего этого, возможно он и недалек от истины, предполагая, что на снимке, о котором спрашивает Мигариус, шаталовский с-т - из партии, предполагавшейся для поставки в Египет. 
> Попутно вопрос. 32 гиап получил только 12 камуфлированных 23М, остальные потом получал в традиционной в те годы для 23-их серой окраске?


Андрей,

О.А. Державин не смог точно сказать, чей это самолет на фото. А фенечка в том, что п/п-к Державин затем по прошествии лет долго служил в Марах. И у него осталось немало марыйских фото... В то же время ветераны 32 гиап не могли вспомнить случаи, когда на их самолетах рисовали полосы или другие знаки быстрой идентификации. 

ИМХО на фото МиГ-23М с блоками - марыйский. Но у меня нет в этом полной уверенности, поэтому в подписи не указана принадлежность самолета.

Что касается остальных МиГ-23М, полученных в 32 гиап в 1972 году, похоже, они все были серыми. На этот вопрос ветераны отвечали типа "такие же как МиГ-23С".

----------


## AndyK

А, ну тогда это в корне меняет дело. Так бы сразу и сказал, и вопросов бы было меньше :Smile: 
А что думаешь насчет фото, о котором спрашивал Мигариус? Может быть Шаталово? На южный аэродром, ИМХО, не тянет, ибо ИТС в синей техничке, а не в "песочке".

----------


## Migarius

На представленной в посте №576 фотографии камуфлированный МиГ-23М имеет бортовой номер 18 красный, на заднем плане серый МиГ-23М несёт на борту номер 67 красный. Также на заднем плане серый МиГ-23УБ и ещё один камуфлированный МиГ-23М (их номеров не видно). У камуфлированной машины на заднем плане пятна на воздухозаборнике и киле располагаются также как и у борта 21 на фото из поста №594. А у серого МиГ-23М, фото которого дано в посте №602, бортовой 64. Вот такие наблюдения. Ещё добавлю, что на заднем плане стоит пара Яков, скорее всего Як-28Р. Может это каким-нибудь боком поспособствует установлению истины.

----------


## lindr

> Имею ввиду архивную справку завода-производителя, что видел в музее ОКБ МиГ. Я о ней упоминал в посте №394. Правда прошу прощения, в ней был указан не выпуск по годам, а давалась информация в таком виде: модификация самолёта - годы выпуска - общее количество выпущенных. К сожалению у этого документа был один недостаток МиГ-23С и МиГ-23Б не выделялись отдельно, а указывались в купе с МиГ-23 и МиГ-23БН.


А взглянуть на фото документа можно?, очень интересно.

----------


## Migarius

> А взглянуть на фото документа можно?, очень интересно.


Увы, фотографией этого документа не располагаю.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо!




> 2) Судя по воспоминаниям ветеранов, эти самолеты были с "Сапфир"-23Д.


Значит зав. номер 2304 и выше. Хмм 25 серия это вроде где-то конец лета-осень 1972 ...не уверен.

информация о нем могла бы помочь (нужно узнать его дату выпуска)

?  	  	MiG-23M  	2503  	  	std  	18aug01  	18aug01  	Lipetsk, Russia

----------


## Mig

> На представленной в посте №576 фотографии камуфлированный МиГ-23М имеет бортовой номер 18 красный, на заднем плане серый МиГ-23М несёт на борту номер 67 красный. Также на заднем плане серый МиГ-23УБ и ещё один камуфлированный МиГ-23М (их номеров не видно). У камуфлированной машины на заднем плане пятна на воздухозаборнике и киле располагаются также как и у борта 21 на фото из поста №594. А у серого МиГ-23М, фото которого дано в посте №602, бортовой 64. Вот такие наблюдения. Ещё добавлю, что на заднем плане стоит пара Яков, скорее всего Як-28Р. Может это каким-нибудь боком поспособствует установлению истины.


1) Качество фото весьма и весьма..., поэтому без вышеприведенного комментария что-то предполагать было затруднительно.
2) Все самолеты 32 гиап традиционно имели б/н красного цвета.
3) К лету 1972 года 32 гиап уже получил первые МиГ-23УБ.
4) В Шаталово кроме 32 гиап базировался 47 ограп, который в то время уже летал на МиГ-25 и успел "отметится" на своих машинах в Египте. При этом в 47 ограп оставались и Як-28.  
5) 2 AndyK: Андрей, если вы на связи с Сергеем Пазыничем, может покажите ему это обсуждаемое фото? Может быть Серега узнает знакомые шаталовские "пейзажи"? 

Вывод напрашивается однозначный...

----------


## Migarius

> 1) Качество фото весьма и весьма..., поэтому без вышеприведенного комментария что-то предполагать было затруднительно.


К сожалению у меня нет слайд-сканера для плёнки 6х6, поэтому пришлось данный слайд сканировать на простом сканере с подложенной белой бумагой. Отсюда и качество. Но, тем не менее, даже при таком качестве Crossi похоже попал в точку, за что ему огромное спасибо.

----------


## Migarius

Коллеги, подскажите, представленные на фото МиГ-23МЛ с демонтированными ТП-23, не из тех ли, что были подготовлены для визита в Финляндию и Францию, а место их съёмки Кубинка?

----------


## Mig

> Коллеги, подскажите, представленные на фото МиГ-23МЛ с демонтированными ТП-23, не из тех ли, что были подготовлены для визита в Финляндию и Францию, а место их съёмки Кубинка?


Да, весьма похоже, что это "визитные" МиГ-23МЛ*А* 4 аэ 234 гиап, и бортовые номера у этих самолетов были с "20" по "30" включительно.
Цветное фото есть здесь: http://www.airforce.ru/history/france78/index.htm

Касательно место съемки - точно сказать не могу... Может быть это фото начала 1980-х, когда начали строить в Кубинке Дембазу?
Думаю, что кУбинсике коллеги поправят.

----------


## muk33

> 2) Судя по воспоминаниям ветеранов, эти самолеты были с "Сапфир"-23Д.


Судя по "Инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23М", первые машины были с локатором "Сапфир-23Л". Описанию особенностей работы с ним и фото индикации СЕИ (заметно отличающейся от Сапфир-23Д), там посвящен целый раздел.




> Вот что рассказывали ветераны 32 гиап:
> *В.К. Забышний* (летчик):
> В июле 1972 года наш полк получил новые самолеты МиГ-23М. На этих самолетах крыло было «3-й редакции» – *тонкая передняя рамка* с отклоняющимися носками


Наверное опечатка : *тонкая передняя кромка*. Смутило также крыло 3-й редакции. Видимо все же это был не первый полк, который получил МиГ-23М. Наши ветераны часто вспоминали о машинах с крылом 2-й редакции: еще без носков, но уже и без предкрылков. Вот только не помню, где они на них летали.

----------


## Igor_k

> Наши ветераны часто вспоминали о машинах с крылом 2-й редакции: еще без носков, но уже и без предкрылков. Вот только не помню, где они на них летали.


Насколько я знаю -868ИАП(Рось) и,возможно -Шаталово иСтароконстантинов

----------


## lindr

> Судя по "Инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23М", первые машины были с локатором "Сапфир-23Л". Описанию особенностей работы с ним и фото индикации СЕИ (заметно отличающейся от Сапфир-23Д), там посвящен целый раздел.


То что машины МиГ-23М 1701 - 2303 имели Сапфир-23Л сообщались во многих источниках, а вот  описание и фото индикации СЕИ Сапфир-23Л меня ОЧЕНЬ интересует (о Сапфир-23Д раасказывается в нескольких книгах - описана версия установленная на польских МФ) . Вопрос не праздный я делал моды Миг-23 для SFP1 и старался сделать ИЛС максимально похожим. У нас недооценивают значение комп. игр для воспитания молодежи (без иронии). Например в США разработчики авиасимов получают поддержку ВВС. А значительная часть основателей и модераторов Combatace военнослужащие.

----------


## Mig

> Судя по "Инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23М", первые машины были с локатором "Сапфир-23Л". Описанию особенностей работы с ним и фото индикации СЕИ (заметно отличающейся от Сапфир-23Д), там посвящен целый раздел.
> 
> Наверное опечатка : *тонкая передняя кромка*. Смутило также крыло 3-й редакции. Видимо все же это был не первый полк, который получил МиГ-23М. Наши ветераны часто вспоминали о машинах с крылом 2-й редакции: еще без носков, но уже и без предкрылков. Вот только не помню, где они на них летали.


Дело в том, что 32 гиап до получения МиГ-23М имел МиГ-23 "образца 1971 г."/МиГ-23Л, по воспоминаниям ветеранов, с крылом 2-й редакции и с "Сапфир"-23Л. Учитывая, что в полку МиГ-23 "1971 года" очень быстро был заменен на МиГ-23М, а также давность происходивших событий, вполне допускаю, что в воспоминаниях могут быть неточности или смешение/смещение каких-то деталей по времени или по модификациям самолетов.

Поэтому для однозначного установления _что, где, когда?_ необходимо оперировать только *документами*, которых по 32 гиап не имею в распоряжении. Все документы 32 гиап были сданы в ЦАМО при его расформировании летом 1989 года. А т.к. с точки зрения архива документы полка "свежие" (1989 г.), то для работы с ними необходимо персональное распоряжение нач. главного архивного управления ГШ (или как сейчас называется главный военный архивариус....).

----------


## Mig

> Насколько я знаю -868ИАП(Рось) и,возможно -Шаталово иСтароконстантинов


32 гиап по мере поступления от промышленности новых модификаций самолета  передавал в Россь свои МиГ-23С, МиГ-23 "образца 1971 года" и т.д.

----------


## flogger23

> Прошу прощения, но в одном из номеров "Крыльев Родины" 1990-х годов я собственными глазами видел фотографию МиГ-23УМ. Внешне от МиГ-23УБ самолёт отличался отсутствием форкиля (по образцу МиГ-23МЛ). 
> Статья, в которой размещалась указанная фотография, рассказывала об истории эксплуатации МиГ-23 в ВВС ГДР. По приведённой в этой статье информации МиГ-23УМ именно производился, а не дорабатывался из МиГ-23УБ. Правда, построили МиГ-23УМ совсем немного - видимо, уже МиГ-29 "поджимал". В ВВС ГДР МиГ-23УМ всё-таки попали: МиГ-23УМ, фотография которого приводилась в статье, имел опознавательные знаки ВВС ГДР.


ВВС в ГДР имели нет один МиГ-23УМ, только МиГ-23УБ.

----------


## AndyK

По поводу фотографии в посте №576. Сергей Николаевич ответил, что на снимке аэродром Шаталово. Вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Migarius

> По поводу фотографии в посте №576. Сергей Николаевич ответил, что на снимке аэродром Шаталово. Вопрос закрыт.


Большое спасибо Вам и Сергею Николаевичу за закрытие вопроса по данной фотографии. :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Да, весьма похоже, что это "визитные" МиГ-23МЛ*А* 4 аэ 234 гиап, и бортовые номера у этих самолетов были с "20" по "30" включительно.
> Цветное фото есть здесь: http://www.airforce.ru/history/france78/index.htm
> 
> Касательно место съемки - точно сказать не могу... Может быть это фото начала 1980-х, когда начали строить в Кубинке Дембазу?
> Думаю, что кУбинсике коллеги поправят.


Спасибо за уточнение. На заднем плане похоже действительно какая-то стройка идёт.

----------


## Migarius

> Судя по "Инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23М", первые машины были с локатором "Сапфир-23Л". Описанию особенностей работы с ним и фото индикации СЕИ (заметно отличающейся от Сапфир-23Д), там посвящен целый раздел.
> 
> ...Видимо все же это был не первый полк, который получил МиГ-23М. Наши ветераны часто вспоминали о машинах с крылом 2-й редакции: еще без носков, но уже и без предкрылков. Вот только не помню, где они на них летали.


Ветеранов 32 гиап память не подвела. В данном полку помимо машин с "Сапфиром-23Л" были и машины с "Сапфиром-23Д" (самолёты 21-й и 23-й серий).

По состоянию на 15 февраля 1973 г. МиГ-23М были: 37 машин в Шаталово и 12 машин в Липецке. И всё.
С 20 февраля 1973 г. к эксплуатации 26 МиГ-23М приступили на аэродроме Лиманское, а весной этого же года 6 машин прибыли и в Шауляй.

----------


## PPV

Вот, это уже совсем другое дело, вырисовывается точная картина освоения машины в строю: Липецк-Шаталово-Лиманское-Шауляй...
Если бы такую же картину выстроить и в отношении МиГ-23С/обр. 71 года...

----------


## Mig

> ... По состоянию на 15 февраля 1973 г. МиГ-23М были: 37 машин в Шаталово и 12 машин в Липецке. И всё.
> С 20 февраля 1973 г. к эксплуатации 26 МиГ-23М приступили на аэродроме Лиманское, а весной этого же года 6 машин прибыли и в Шауляй.


Т.е. получается, что 32 гиап первым из СТРОЕВЫХ полков получил и МиГ-23М.

P.S. 2 Migarius: посмотрите личку, pls.

----------


## Mig

> ....Если бы такую же картину выстроить и в отношении МиГ-23С/обр. 71 года...


ИМХО все так же, как было и в будущем :Smile: 

*МиГ-23С* - *32 гиап* (Шаталово), начало освоения июль 1970 г. - *979 иап* (Щучин),  первые вылеты на самолетах, поступивших из Шаталово  осенью 1972 г. 

*МиГ-23 образца 1971 г*. - *32 гиап* (Шаталово), поступление в полк с середины 1971 года - *968 иап* (Россь), поступление в полк НОВЫХ самолетов с июня 1972 года.

И вот еще:
_"В декабре 1972 года 32 гиап занимался перегонкой техники на доработки в Кубинку на авиаремонтный завод № 121, а также перегоном новых самолетов МиГ-23 с заводского аэродрома в Луховицах на аэродромы Щучин, Шауляй, Колобжег (Польша)..."_

----------


## GK21

> Коллеги, подскажите, представленные на фото МиГ-23МЛ с демонтированными ТП-23, не из тех ли, что были подготовлены для визита в Финляндию и Францию, а место их съёмки Кубинка?


Очень интересное и редкое фото. На нем действительно изображены два из десяти пилотажных МиГ-23МЛА 234-го полка из 4-й "показной" эскадрильи с б/н "29" и "30" на фоне строящейся демонстрационной базы в Кубинке

----------


## Илья-2

> ...в одном из номеров "Крыльев Родины" 1990-х годов я собственными глазами видел фотографию МиГ-23УМ. Внешне от МиГ-23УБ самолёт отличался отсутствием форкиля (по образцу МиГ-23МЛ). ...





> ...Я нашел статью об эксплуатации Миг-23 в ГДР в КР за 5 номер 2004 года,но там такой фотографии не было.Статья заканчивалась Продолжение следует,но в 2 последующих номерах никакого продолжения нет.
> ...


Сегодня, наконец-то, прошерстил подшивки журнала "Крыльев Родины" за 2003-2006 года. В номере 5 за 2004 год нашёл ту самую статью, посвящённую истории эксплуатации МиГ-23 в ВВС ГДР. 
*Igor_k абсолютно прав: фотографии пресловутого МиГ-23УМ с отсутствием форкиля (по образцу МиГ-23Л), тем более с опознавательными знаками ВВС ГДР, в статье нет.* 

Приношу свои извинения за то, что невольно пытался ввести участников форума в заблуждение по этому поводу.

----------


## Mig

> ... с отсутствием форкиля (по образцу МиГ-23Л)...


Илья, а по поводу МиГ-23Л, у которого якобы "отсутствует форкиль", Вы, случаем, ничего не путаете? Может Вы хотели написать МиГ-23*М*Л?

----------


## Илья-2

Я ошибся. Разумеется, имел в виду МиГ-23*М*Л.

----------


## Crossi

Кто знает серийный номер этого самолета?
http://russianplanes.net/ID35326

----------


## AndyM

> Кто знает серийный номер этого самолета?
> http://russianplanes.net/ID35326


Это 3009, поэтому я думаю, _903009
Andy

----------


## Crossi

Спасибо. Откуда информация?

----------


## AndyM

> Кто знает серийный номер этого самолета?
> http://russianplanes.net/ID35326


Самолет был осмотрен

----------


## lindr

У меня в базе он записан как 8903009

----------


## Crossi

Спасибо большое!

----------


## lindr

> В казани сохранен МиГ-23БМ, который в ряде источников записан как переоборудованный МиГ-23Б, так ли это? 
> 
> ?  	16  	MiG-23  	3016  	  	pre  	  	  	Kazan Aircraft Factory, Russia


Вот нашел: http://orbicraft.livejournal.com/12134.html (фото+видео)

Это действительно переделанный Б 243003016

----------


## C-22

> Вот нашел: http://orbicraft.livejournal.com/12134.html (фото+видео)
> 
> Это действительно переделанный Б 243003016


Посмотрел фото и видео... Интересная машина - МиГ-23БН, но в кабине вместо визирной головки С-17 "воткнут" прицел АСП-5 с Су-7Б.... Видимо С-17 сняли, а чтобы место не пустовало....  

С уважением

----------


## lindr

довесок  :Smile:  кресло 243003016

на втором фото МиГ-23Б 58-го апиб опознаны в 2003г по ВЗ
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthrea...t=13877&page=7

, хотелось бы узнать подробности
у меня в базе пока только 3 записи о серийных МиГ-23Б  :Frown: 

242002516	Б					СССР	31	Ангарск
242002517	Б					СССР		
242002518	Б					СССР	09	722-й АПИБ авария 24.04.73		
243003016	Б					СССР	16	Казань

PS фото движка 243003016

----------


## SaVaGe10

Очень хорошему человеку,строю макет МиГ-23МЛД.
Вопрос по экстерьеру.
Регулировочные пластины на крыле когда подрубали? После облёта сразу на заводе или уже потом в процессе строевой эксплуатации.
На фото очень ушатанный МиГ не млд конечно  но всё что под Самарой попалось.  Музей техники ВАЗ Тольятти.
Снимали осенью 2011. я получив доступ к "телу",только на экстерьер 23 го больше 100 шотов сделал.Тут аттачу маленькие жыпеги 
но есть пластинка с полной версией всего аппарата.
Бортовой номер до мазни краской в музее у самолёта был 141 синяя с белой обводкой.

----------


## lindr

Удивительное дело как, много может изменить 1 фото  :Smile: 
До сих пор считалось что изделие 23-22А поставлялось только в Болгарию.
Для не ОВД стран был 23-19
И вот фото с LAVEX, ясно видно Н008Э, а не Н003Э как у 23-19!!!

теперь все сходится

2960325396	МЛАЭ-2					Болгария	396	18029 84г 18.ИАБ  потерян 15.04.88г
2960325397	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	5397	18030 sq1023
2960326117	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6117	sq1023
2960326118	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6118	sq1023
2960326130	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6130	sq1023 сбит 19.03.11
2960326148	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6148	sq1023
2960326452	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6452	sq1023
2960326461	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6461	sq1023
2960326472	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6472	sq1023
2960326474	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	6474	sq1023
2960327202	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	7202	18419 sq1023
2960327203	МЛАЭ-2					Болгария	203	18420 85г 18.ИАБ 

бонус хвост 6130

PS Журналисты чуть напутали, номер одного из МиГов ПНС 6472 а не 5472.Исправил. Вот четкое фото

----------


## AndyK

> В сети нашёл номер этой "спарки" - 0102 (полный номер 0900102). Предположения подтвердились. Это первый серийный МиГ-23УБ, на котором была установлена система С-21.


Еще известный номерок спарки с С-21 - 0403, борт 48 из 979 иап.

----------


## lindr

если взглянуть сюда

http://www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/r...ig23ub_01.html




> (для самолётов начиная с заводского номера 3901516)


можно предположить, что 3901515 был последним с *возможностью установки* РЛ (не факт, что во все машины этих серий он ставился)

0900101	УБ					СССР		
0900102	УБ					СССР	11	Первый УБ с РП-22
1900201	УБ					СССР	20	
1900202	УБ					СССР		
1900203	УБ					СССР		Липецк
1900401	УБ					СССР		
1900402	УБ					СССР	56	Липецк
1900403	УБ					СССР		
1900404	УБ					СССР		
1900405	УБ					СССР		посл самолет с  РТСТ50Б-5
1900501	УБ					СССР		первый самолет с УС3Т-6
2900901	УБ					СССР		
2900913	УБ					СССР	08	Липецк
2900915	УБ					СССР		Липецк
2900917	УБ					СССР		Липецк
2901001	УБ					СССР		
2901006	УБ					СССР	74	Рангсдорф
2901101	УБ					СССР		
2901106	УБ					СССР	65	92г 787-й ИАП ??
3901218	УБ					СССР		
3901301	УБ					СССР		
3901310	УБ					СССР	20	787-й ИАП Белоруссия
3901311	УБ					СССР		Рангсдорф
3901320	УБ					СССР		31-й ИАП
3901501	УБ					СССР		
3901508	УБ					СССР	93	559-й АПИБ
3901509	УБ					СССР	96	559-й АПИБ Белоруссия
3901515	УБ					СССР		посл самолет с передн. кабиной раннего типа
3901516	УБ					СССР		передняя кабина позднего типа

----------


## lindr

Помогите опознать Данный самолет

023003207?	МиГ-23М				1973	СССР	03	Волгоград

http://www.dishmodels.ru/wshow.htm?p=1135

Серийный номер вроде 3207, (вторая цифра плохо видна) Номер красный и 4-х значный, с 1975 синий и пятизначный.

С связи с этим вопрос, когда произошла замена системы нумерации? С какой серии? Был ли первым номер  по новой системе 0390201001? 

02?005104	М				1974 или 75	СССР	11	Дамгартен

- последний известный мне МиГ-23М старой нумерации.

0390201306	М				1975	СССР	28	126-й ИАП

- первый известный мне МиГ-23М номер новой нумерации.

----------


## AndyM

Трудно читать номер!

первый известный мне МиГ-23М номер новой нумерации:
0390201203:
http://forums.airforce.ru/sitemap/t-3226.html

Кто-нибудь знает полный номер МиГ-23М 02 белых который находится в Харьковском авиационном институте (ХАИ).
Мои записи показывают только 6417.

----------


## lindr

> Кто-нибудь знает полный номер МиГ-23М 02 белых который находится в Харьковском авиационном институте (ХАИ).
>  Мои записи показывают только 6417.


скорее всего 0390206417

ибо старые номера (до 1972) МиГ-23М 00-10 макс до 15 (но не встречал 11-15)

В этот период 00-10 - М, 10-15 -МФ (заводские номера) 

0390211317	М					СССР	07	Туркмения
0390213089	МФ					ГДР	564	10810 JG 9 первый изв. мне МФ

0390213888	МФ					ЧССР	3888	11715 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP
0390213920	МФ					ЧССР	3920	11810 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP

тут чистый МФ пошел

0390213927	МФ					Румыния	927	11815 Reg.57 потерян 13.05.93
0390215222	МФ					Румыния	222	12101 Reg.57

так что 16417 не может быть.

----------


## AndyM

Спасибо! МиГ-23 является интересная тема!

----------


## lindr

> первый известный мне МиГ-23М номер новой нумерации:
>  0390201203:


Увы это не так

http://vadimvswar.narod.ru/ALL_OUT/T...M/RuAAM065.htm

http://vadimvswar.narod.ru/ALL_OUT/T...M/RuAAM066.htm




> тап заводских испытаний К-23Т завершился в 1970 г., в течение которого было выполнено 18 пусков баллистических и телеметрических ракет с МиГ-21С №102, МиГ-23 №236, 239, 402, 404 и сбито два Ла-17ММ. Отработка теплового варианта продолжалась еще более двух лет.





> В начале 1972 г. завершился первый этап государственных испытаний, а в июне—октябре выполнили и программу второго этапа. Всего за 1972 г. провели 29 пусков. Акт по результатам совместных государственных испытаний К-23Т был утвержден 11 апреля 1973 г. В них участвовали МиГ-23 №1801, 902, 602 и МиГ-23М №1201 и 1203.





> В 1972 г. осуществили 15 пусков на этапе А государственных испытаний, который из-за ремонта МиГ-23 №1203 завершился только в 24 апреля 1973 г


На самом деле

021001201	обр 71				1971	СССР		Испытания Р-23Т
021001202	обр 71				1971	СССР		
021001203	обр 71				1971	СССР	03	Испытания Р-23Т

021001801	М				1971	СССР		Испытания Р-23Т

про серийники самолетов  402, 404, 602 и 902 ничего определенного сказать не могу

возможно это 0402, 0404, 0602 обр.70 и 0902 обр.71 а может и нет...

Еще упомянуты (если правильно понял)

http://vadimvswar.narod.ru/ALL_OUT/T...M/RuAAM067.htm

http://vadimvswar.narod.ru/ALL_OUT/T...M/RuAAM068.htm

0390207110	М					СССР		Испытания Р-24
0390208530	М					СССР		Испытания Р-24

0390206625	М					СССР	125	8001 Монино прототип МЛ

3901301	УБ					СССР		Испытания Р-24

серийники 124, 126, 141, 142, 212(УБ), 420 я не знаю




> В связи с высокой степенью преемственности с Р-23 изготовление матчасти шло быстро. В том же 1975 г. провели два баллистических пуска «изделий 142» с нештатной наземной установки, под новую ракету переоборудовали МиГ-23М №7110. В соответствии с решением ВПК с начала следующего года планировались испытания с МиГ-23МЛ №125 и 126. Этим же документом предусматривалась проработка пассивной радиолокационной ГСН для стрельбы по самолетам типа АВАКС, но это направление было реализовано значительно позднее, уже применительно к ракетам типа К-27. В следующем 1976 г. восемью пусками «изделий 142» завершились заводские испытания. Спустя еще год был выполнен и основной объем государственных испытаний, к проведению которых были дополнительно привлечены МиГ-23М № 8530 и ряд прототипов МиГ-23МЛ (№124, 125, 126). Однако выявленные недостатки ГСН потребовали дополнительных доработок, так что полеты и пуски ракет продолжались до 1979 г. Устойчивость работы самолетного двигателя при пуске ракет исследовалась на МиГ-23МЛ №125.
> ...
> Однако из-за запаздывания «Геофизики» с разработкой и поставкой головки 23Т4 летные испытания начались только в 1978 г. двумя пусками с земли и 11 — с МиГ-23МЛ №125 и МиГ-23П №142. В следующем году провели шесть программных и восемь управляемых пусков тепловых К-24, к испытаниям присоединился и самолет №141.
> ...
> В летных испытаниях теплового варианта участвовали прототипы МиГ-23МЛ (№124и 125) и его модификации для ПВО МиГ-23П (№141 и 142), а также «спарки» МиГ-23УБ(№1301 и 202).
> ...
> В 1985 г. с МиГ-23М №420 выполнили пуски четырех боевых и одной телеметрической К-24М, в том числе по помехопостановщику Ту-16 и по вертолету Ми-4, стоящему на земле с работающим двигателем и вращающимся винтом.

----------


## muk33

Поклонникам МиГ-23: На днях в Ахтубинске на постамент установлен самолет МиГ-23УБ-КО (изд 2УФ), самолет видеорегистрации, с борта которого фиксировалось большинство летных экспериментов в ГЛИЦ с 1982 по 2003 годы. http://www.adm-akhtubinsk.ru/home/no...011-12-22.html. Самолет буквально "спасли", вернув с полигона, где бы он закончил свое существование. Правда перед установкой его немного нестандартно покрасили. "Живым" он был такой: http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...23ub/index.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень хорошо, что этот сохранили, молодцы. Непонятна только тяга перекрашивать все подряд во всякие идиотские цвета. Казалось бы, если уж взялись красить по-новой, так покрасьте как должно быть, зачем уродовать машину? А 23-й по ссылке в Волгограде имеет такой вид, будто он в этой войне и участвовал и попал под немецкие бомбы. Руины 23-го на фоне сохраненных руин...

----------


## lindr

По сравнению с МиГ-23Б 2402002516 ему повезло  :Frown: 

http://scalemodels.ru/news/3676-Walk...-anagarsk.html

А ведь самолет очень редкий, по моим подсчетам первый-шестой серийный

Может кто подскажет список номеров серий МиГ-23Б?

я знаю пока только о 25, 27,30

242002516	Б					СССР	31	Ангарск
242002517	Б					СССР		
242002518	Б					СССР	09	722-й АПИБ авария 24.04.73
242002519	Б					СССР		
242002520	Б					СССР		
242002716	Б					СССР		
242002717	Б					СССР		
242002718	Б					СССР		
242002719	Б					СССР	26	МАИ
242002720	Б					СССР			
243003016	Б					СССР	16	Казань
243003017	Б					СССР		
243003018	Б					СССР		
243003019	Б					СССР		
243003020	Б					СССР

----------


## flogger23

В музеи фирмы САЛЮТ стоит один МиГ-23Б с № 23. (КР 12/2009 стр.16)

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23МЛ 0390310376, серийный 10325, самолёт стоит в свободном доступе на стадионе Иркутского Государственного Технического Университета (Политех, Бывший ИПИ).

----------


## lindr

0390310163	МЛ					СССР		Иркутское ВВАИУ
0390310255	МЛ					СССР	14	10324
0390310376	МЛ					СССР	09	10325
0390310383	МЛ					СССР		доработанная кисл. система

Интересно... не помню что с 0390310163  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-23МЛ 0390310376, серийный 10325, самолёт стоит в свободном доступе


Да-а...  Сразу видно, что "в свободном доступе".

----------


## lindr

Прочитал историю на http://victour.io.ua/s94331 Благодаря энтузиастам удалось собрать почти всю информацию о погибшем пилоте и самолете. Остался лишь небольшой вопрос о серийнике самолета. На фотографии хорошо читается 4 цфры из пяти "0170", далее стертая цифра, скорее всего "4".

----------


## RA3DCS

> 0390310163	МЛ					СССР		Иркутское ВВАИУ
> 
> Интересно... не помню что с 0390310163


Вот эта машина?
Как сообщают наши Иркутские коллеги или куда-то увезли, или, что вероятнее всего, порезали. Во всяком случае, на учебном аэродроме его уже очень давно нет.

----------


## lindr

Нашел...порезали :Frown: 




> Смешанный металлолом от разбракованного демилитаризованного планера списанного самолета МиГ-23 №0390310163, в том числе:

----------


## lindr

> Музей техники ВАЗ Тольятти.
>  Снимали осенью 2011. я получив доступ к "телу",только на экстерьер 23 го больше 100 шотов сделал.Тут аттачу маленькие жыпеги 
>  но есть пластинка с полной версией всего аппарата.
>  Бортовой номер до мазни краской в музее у самолёта был 141 синяя с белой обводкой.


А это не прототип 23-14/1 бн "141" упоминаемый выше, серийник не засняли?

----------


## PPV

> Трудно читать номер!
> 
> первый известный мне МиГ-23М номер новой нумерации:
> 0390201203: ...


Выпуск МиГ-23М начался с 17-й серии, а машины 1201 и 1203 были, по сути, опытными МиГ-23М...

----------


## lindr

не было такого номера 0390201203 вообще, каюсь это я пару лет назад эту хрень написал

как на самом деле написал Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23 24.12.2011 01:03

Предлагаю после нового года создать ветку Реестр МиГ-23 у меня заготовка есть, где-то 1500 записей о разный заводских и бортовых , но чистить придется долго  :Frown:

----------


## lindr

Вот интересное фото панели одного из иракских МиГ-23, откуда там такие шильдики?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот интересное фото панели одного из иракских МиГ-23, откуда там такие шильдики?


Мне кажется эта панель совсем не от МиГ-23

----------


## lindr

Я взял подборку с базы Балад, там почти все фото от МиГ-23. есть еще панелька мне неизвестная c графиками настройки. ну допустим не МиГ-23, но у какого самолета шильдики на польском?

https://plus.google.com/photos/11799...881?banner=pwa

----------


## PPV

> Я взял подборку с базы Балад, там почти все фото от МиГ-23. есть еще панелька мне неизвестная c графиками настройки. ну допустим не МиГ-23, но у какого самолета шильдики на польском?...


Например, на TS-11 "Искра"...

----------


## RA3DCS

Явно вот от этого УТИ.

----------


## AndyM

Друг посетил Балад в сентябре 2011 года. Номера видели в то время были:
 0223
 20215
 20222 (на фонаря кабины)
 24884
 25061
 25305 = серийный номер 23272
 25326
 25337

----------


## lindr

Спасибо и еще 21055 (скорее всего МФ)

----------


## lindr

> Друг посетил Балад в сентябре 2011 года. Номера видели в то время были:
>  0223
>  20215
>  20222 (на фонаря кабины)
>  24884
>  25061
>  25305 = серийный номер 23272
>  25326
>  25337


20215, 20222 МФ или БН ?

24884 МЛА 174-я серия 1983

2960324875	МЛА					Болгария	875	17419 83г 18.ИАБ 
2960324884	МЛА					Ирак		174__


25061 МЛА 176-я серия

2960325056	МЛА					Ирак	23269	17530 музей авиации Югославии
2960325061	МЛА					Ирак		176__
может быть 23270??

25305 у меня есть фото

2960325305	МЛА					Ирак	23272	

 25326,  25337 - точно МЛА 2960325326, 2960325326

Интересует вот этот 

	МЛА					Ирак	23273	доработан АСО-3

доработанный 1991-1998 с блоками выброса от Су-22М4

у меня записаны бортовые без серийников (не знаю, какие из Балад)

МЛА 23200, 23254, 23255, 23270, 23273, 23278, 23281, 23282, 23287

МФ 23114, 23124, 23126, 23132, 23134, 23136, 23167?

БН 23151, 23168, 23171, 23183, 23185

УБ 23000, 23002, 23003, 23004, 23019, 23020, 23021, 23022, 23300?

----------


## Ariec 71

Здрасте, здрасте уважаемые форумчане. Всех с прошедшими и наступающими.
Стесняюсь спросить, почему нигде  на форумах не упоминается модификация 2М, или она идет как М?
Я думал, что 2М была основная среди М.
Не пинайте особо за офф.

----------


## lindr

Все просто  :Smile: 

МиГ-23 - изделие 2, 23-11
МиГ-23С - изделие 22, 23-11
МиГ-23М - изделие 2М, 23-11М
МиГ-23МС - изделие 2МС, 23-11МС
МиГ-23УБ - изделие 2У, 23-51
МиГ-23МЛ - изделие 3, 23-12
МиГ-23МЛА - изделие 3, 23-12А
МиГ-23МЛД - изделие 3, 23-18
МиГ-23МЛАЭ - изделие 3, 23-19
МиГ-23МЛАЭ2 - изделие 3, 23-22
МиГ-23П - изделие 6, 23-14

----------


## Igor_k

Линдр
"MLD" update program, also known like "bulletin 1000" modernisation has been begun june 1982 and completed in 1985
Modernisation an MiG-23P was a program part of "bulletin 1000", however the modernised airplanes had no aerodynamic updatings (vortical generators), N006 has been replaced by N008 (special version), IFF, RWR & ECM systems also have been updated.
Modernized plane had a designation "PD", but VVS not accept this name & modernised airplanes have saved name MiG-23P.
http://combatace.com/topic/60850-mig-23p-late/
Вы уверены,что это все имело место,по крайней мере -в значительных количествах?

----------


## lindr

Это английский перевод из книги Бурдина "МИг-23 История Конструкция Вооружение Боевое Применение" стр 9.

Бурдин посвятил много времени изучению истории МиГ-23 и получал информацию от представителей завода. 

Модернизация от МЛА в МЛД не была технически сложным мероприятием, Н003 мало отличается от Н008. Например я почти уверен что для смены локатора достаточно заменить максимум десяток ФКМ это вопрос пары часов вместе с проверкой. Я полтора десятка лет разрабатываю авионику (правда для других самолетов) и более-менее знаю техническую сторону вопроса.

Вот доработка из МЛ в МЛД весьма затруднительна и трудоемка. Пока я не встречал таких самолетов.

----------


## muk33

> Это английский перевод из книги Бурдина "МИг-23 История Конструкция Вооружение Боевое Применение" стр 9.
> 
> Бурдин посвятил много времени изучению истории МиГ-23 и получал информацию от представителей завода. 
> 
> Модернизация от МЛА в МЛД не была технически сложным мероприятием, Н003 мало отличается от Н008. Например я почти уверен что для смены локатора достаточно заменить максимум десяток ФКМ это вопрос пары часов вместе с проверкой. Я полтора десятка лет разрабатываю авионику (правда для других самолетов) и более-менее знаю техническую сторону вопроса.
> 
> Вот доработка из МЛ в МЛД весьма затруднительна и трудоемка. Пока я не встречал таких самолетов.


А переделка наплыва крыла, системы управления носками крыла, установка СОС-3 вместо СОУА тоже занимала пару часов? :Wink:

----------


## lindr

Я говорил только про локатор Н003 и прицел  АСП-17 как основное отличие МЛ и МЛА. 

Потом вопрос верю-не верю уверен - не уверен мне не нравится. Бурдин изложил свою версию четко и обоснованно противоречий в ней я не вижу. Доказательств подвергающих ее сомнению пока встречал. Если у кого-то они есть - изложите пожалуйста. Будем обсуждать.

----------


## Igor_k

Я не говорю,что это совсем не возможно.Просто пока никто из летчиков такого не вспомнил.Полагаю,Вы видели эту ветку.
http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?65.50354.0
Что 003 мало отличается от 008 -тоже не уверен.На одном из англоязычных форумов(по-моему -Тома Купера) писали.что заменили чуть не половину блоков.Если Вам это важно,постараюсь найти,кто и когда это написал

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

=lindr;
///////Модернизация от МЛА в МЛД не была технически сложным мероприятием, Н003 мало отличается от Н008. Например я почти уверен что для смены локатора достаточно заменить максимум десяток ФКМ это вопрос пары часов вместе с проверкой. Я полтора десятка лет разрабатываю авионику (правда для других самолетов) и более-менее знаю техническую сторону вопроса.///////////
Вы меня извините, но у значительной части конструкторов все делается за пару часов. Я с этим до сих пор по работе сталкиваюсь. На деле все гораздо сложней. И доработка МЛА в МЛД - это очень(!!!) трудоемкий процесс которому предшествовали разработки технологических карт и т.д. и т.п. Освоение ремонта (а доработка на ремзаводе сродни этому процессу) это очень длительный и трудоемкий процесс. Поэтому не стоит так оценивать эту работу.

//////Вот доработка из МЛ в МЛД весьма затруднительна и трудоемка./////
Не совсем ясно почему? Если по аналогии переделки МиГ-25П в МиГ-25БМ, то я согласен.

 /////Пока я не встречал таких самолетов.///
Так собирают же зав № самолетов МиГ-23 по ним и видно что из чего делали.

Всех благ
Сергей.

----------


## lindr

Но когда технология разработана ведь работа должна идти быстро? Доработки начались в 1982 но готовились к ним ест-но заранее, доработать 560 самолетов за 3 года для для СССР середины 80-х не составляло проблемы.

По заводскому номеру МЛД не определить из чего он сделан, нужно находить не доработанные например 

0390312570	МЛА				1979	СССР	20	11418 Долгое Ледово (эксперементальный 420?)

это 100% МЛА там надпись Н003

0390310632	МЛА					СССР	27	10718 Болгария 632

тоже МЛА судя по прицелу (есть фото кабины) надписи увы не видел, так что судя по всему Бурдин прав 0390310388 или близкий ему номер это первый МЛА а МЛ закончились на 0390310387.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

=lindr
/////Но когда технология разработана ведь работа должна идти быстро? Доработки начались в 1982 но готовились к ним ест-но заранее, доработать 560 самолетов за 3 года для для СССР середины 80-х не составляло проблемы./////
В 80-е годы на хорошем АРЗ в месяц могло выходить из ремонта до 16 самолетов ФА. Это была невероятная нагрузка на коллектив АРЗ...

Не знаю прав ли Бурдин, но бюллетень есть бюллетень.

----------


## lindr

Да есть у меня эта книга, другой вопрос, что встречаются МЛД помимо списка

например

0390324349	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	42	773-й ИАП

этот под вопросом

0390324021	МЛА					СССР

----------


## muk33

> Вот доработка из МЛ в МЛД весьма затруднительна и трудоемка. Пока я не встречал таких самолетов.


Порылся в своих записях:
В 1993 году в нашей эскадрилье были МЛД со следующими серийниками:
(первые цифры опускаю) .....10627, 12297, 19400, 19421, 19649, 19745, 20292, 20299, 20505. Первые две, судя по номеру явно были переделаны из МЛ-ов. По машине 19400 (бортовой 40) в записях сохранилась дата выпуска: 3 апреля 1980 года.

----------


## lindr

> 10627, 12297, 19400, 19421, 19649, 19745, 20292, 20299, 20505. Первые две, судя по номеру явно были переделаны из МЛ-ов.


Почему вы так считаете?

0390310632 Это уже МЛА, прицел у него уже АСП-17 а он на МиГ-23 появился после Н003...

по выпуску крайний

0390310656	МЛА/МЛД				14.07.78	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит МиГ-23МЛД 16.04.84

Как раз переход от МЛ к МЛА середина 1978, все как в книге.

PS. Спасибо за заводские! пригодятся для реестра

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Порылся в своих записях:
> В 1993 году в нашей эскадрилье были МЛД со следующими серийниками:
> (первые цифры опускаю) .....10627, 12297, 19400, 19421, 19649, 19745, 20292, 20299, 20505. Первые две, судя по номеру явно были переделаны из МЛ-ов. По машине 19400 (бортовой 40) в записях сохранилась дата выпуска: 3 апреля 1980 года.


По 1000БУ бюллетеню самолеты с №10389 по 23765 дорабатывались - так что изначально МЛА были.

----------


## lindr

Хорошим фактом однозначно определяющим модификацию могли быть:

- Крупные снимки носовой части 0390310632 632 Болгария (интернет завален снимками его кабины)   

- Крупные снимки носовой части самолета с бн 70 Beelitz германия

номера самолета: 10703010146, 10419, 0390310389 до МЛД он кстати не доработан, но по снимкам создается впечатление, что часть киля сделана из фанеры (возможно последствия аварии) в нач 90-х он стоял на высоком постаменте.

----------


## Igor_k

вариант арабской технической мысли
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/8418807.html

----------


## lindr

уже писал об этом в этой ветке Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

Это МиГ-23МЛА ВВС Ирака бн 23252 модернизированный для использования АМ-39, техническая сторона неясна, тк АМ-39 была интегрирована с радарами Agave и Cyrano IV

----------


## Igor_k

Вы правы,я в свое время как-то пропустил
Недавно эту фотографию вывесили на сайте Тома Купера,тоже с примечаниями,что неизвестно,чем закончились испытания.Теоретически Сапфир обнаруживал наземные движущиеся цели,но именно на фоне воды -вряд ли.

----------


## lindr

Тут есть несколько интересных моментов ПКР имеют довольно широкий угол сканирования ГСН, будучи посланной "примерно туда где где была обнаружена надводная цель" она попытается захватить цель с наибольшей ЭПР. Другой вопрос обнаружение. Мы в свое время тестировали радар В-В по опорам ЛЭП и электрифицированным ЖД путям, кое-что было действительно видно. По надводным в этом режиме работать не пробовали.

----------


## Igor_k

Lindr
Вы не в курсе,как самочуствие сайта руссианармс?
Спрашиваю,так как там был большой раздел по АПУ,АКУ и прочим подвескам
А я как раз хотел спросить,сколько весят АПУ-23 разных модов

----------


## Lans2

> Lindr
> Вы не в курсе,как самочуствие сайта руссианармс?
> Спрашиваю,так как там был большой раздел по АПУ,АКУ и прочим подвескам
> А я как раз хотел спросить,сколько весят АПУ-23 разных модов


я не Lindr, но отвечу - пока никак, человек у которого "все ключи" от форума труднодоступен и потому реакция на технические проблемы получается очень затяжной....

----------


## flogger23

МиГ-23МЛ ГДР имели С-23МЛА, АСП-23МЛ, ТП-26Ш советского МиГ-23МЛА. А в ГДР-инструкции стоит МиГ-23МЛ. 
Тоже в советсках инструкции стоит только МиГ-23МЛ, с 323МЛ или Н003.  
А в "Аэроплан МиГ-23" 1.издания Бурдина есть фото МиГ23МЛ, №0390308260, с изделием 324МЛ.  
Изделие 324МЛ, это Н008 с РП-23МЛА-2? Я думаю, это был установлен после капитального ремонта.

----------


## lindr

324МЛ это тоже Сапфир-23МЛ. 

Нет, при установки разных вариантов РЛИ "Аметист" всегда писали на самолете Н003, Н006 или Н008.

Название МЛА полуофициальное, официальное название МиГ-23МЛ (23-12А).

----------


## RA3DCS

Давайте уточним такой момент. в обозначениях РЛС МиГ-23  очень много путаницы.  Мы знаем, что существовали станции: 
- изд. 323Л (Сапфир-23Л)
- изд. 323Д-III (Сапфир-23Д)
- изд. 323Э 
- изд. 323МЛ (она же Н-003) 
- изд. Н-003Э (она же С-23МЛА, наверно были и "Б" и др.) 
- изд. 324МЛ 
- изд. Н-006 
- изд. Н-008 
- изд. Н-008Э 

Из части описания предоставленных flogger23  мы знаем, что изд. 323МЛ (она же Н-003) устанавливалась на самолеты  МиГ-23МЛ с номера 0390310389, Интересно  узнать является ли изд. 323 МЛ (Н-003) станцией «Аметист» или это еще «Сапфир»?
И что же на самом деле  представляет изделие 324МЛ?

----------


## lindr

> - изд. 323Э


вроде не было такой, была экспортная версия 323Д




> - изд. 323МЛ (она же Н-003)


нет 323МЛ это не Н003




> Из части описания предоставленных flogger23 мы знаем, что изд. 323МЛ (она же Н-003) устанавливалась на самолеты МиГ-23МЛ с номера 0390310389


до 0390310389 ставилась 323МЛ потом Н003




> Интересно узнать является ли изд. 323 МЛ (Н-003) станцией «Аметист» или это еще «Сапфир»


323МЛ - все еще "Сапфир", Н003 - "Аметист"




> изд. Н-003Э (она же С-23МЛА, наверно были и "Б" и др.)


Неправильно Н003Э - экспортный вариант Н003 в исполнении А и Б

Еще надо разделять понятия РП и РЛС, (пример РП-23МЛА-2 и Н008) , РП-23МЛА-2 общий комплекс, Н008 его часть (РЛС)

Вот пример в Су-34: ранние версии прицельного комплекса имели индекс Ш-140, Серийный самолет оснащен комплексом Ш-141, в состав которого входит РЛС В004, (Н, В - индексы производителя)

PS. Вы не очень внимательно смотрели сканированные страницы: на первых стоит дата 20.05.76, эту дату можно считать отправной точкой для ввода в эксплуатацию МиГ-23МЛ (23-12). На последующих, *замененных* стоит дата 08.06.78, момент ввода в эксплуатацию МиГ-23МЛА (23-12А).

----------


## RA3DCS

Хорошо, допустим, это так. Что обозначение МиГ-23МЛА официально не существовало это понятно, но теперь уже вызывает сомнение в существовании официального обозначения типа 23-12А. Не был ли это просто тот же МЛ 23-12 с улучшенной  РЛС «Аметист» Н-003?
Если есть, какой официальный документ с обозначением 23-12А – покажите. 
Не является ли обозначение 23-12А – экспортным вариантом МиГ-23 для стран ОВД?
Остается непонятным вопрос по изд.324МЛ. 
Самолеты со станциями 323МЛ, 234МЛ,  Н-003, Н-006 не могли применять ракеты Р-24, это стало возможным с использованием станций Н-008  - есть такое предположение?

----------


## lindr

> Если есть, какой официальный документ с обозначением 23-12А – покажите.


Бурдин в своей книге говорит о таких документах.




> Не является ли обозначение 23-12А – экспортным вариантом МиГ-23 для стран ОВД?


Нет, не является, Бурдин выяснил это еще в 2001 году. Этот вопрос неоднократно помымался на разных форумах, ответ был всегда один. 23-12А = МиГ-23МЛА 




> Самолеты со станциями 323МЛ, 234МЛ, Н-003, Н-006 не могли применять ракеты Р-24, это стало возможным с использованием станций Н-008 - есть такое предположение?


МЛ Р-24 точно применять не мог. По поводу МЛА - поскольку ракета принята на вооружение в 1981, естественно требовалась доработка под нее ранее выпущенных самолетов, но в 1982 уже пошел процесс переделки МЛА в МЛД, закончившийся в 1985 . Поэтому по большому  счету вопрос о возможности применения Р-24 с *советских* МЛА лишен смысла т.к. охватывает временной промежуток в 1-2 года. Иное дело МиГ-23П, тут нужно искать список доработок. Самолеты с РЛС Н003Э появились в 1983 году *после* внедрения Н008, технических проблем для интеграции Р-24 в Н003Э не было.  




> Остается непонятным вопрос по изд.324МЛ.


Это изделие может быть всем, чем угодно. Приведу реальный пример. Один коллектив делал РЛС для 3 самолетов: А, Б, В как 3 варианта одной РЛС.

РЛС для самолета А называлась *Х* и имела формат: *ВКС* где В-Версия, К-Код изделия, одинаковый для всех самолетов, С- код самолета А, но ФКМ внутри блоков имели код *КС* без версии.
РЛС для самолета Б называлась *Y* и имела формат: *СК* где К-Код изделия, одинаковый для всех самолетов, С- код самолета Б, но ФКМ внутри блоков имели код с РЛС *Х* один к одному.
РЛС для самолета В называлась *Z* и имела формат: *КC1.С2* где К-Код изделия, одинаковый для всех самолетов, С1- код самолета А, С2- код самолета В, но часть ФКМ внутри блоков имели код  *КС2*, часть *ВКС1* , где *В* поменялась, а часть имели код РЛС *Y* так, как их делали для *Y*, но не успели и чтобы добру не пропадать и не проходить испытания заново, пихнули их в *Z*.

----------


## Кацперский

Всем здравия желаю после долгого отсутствия на форуме!

Поскольку я затеял тему с разбором РЛО МиГ-23, парочка вопросов, без посредников))))




> вроде не было такой, была экспортная версия 323Д


Она и есть.




> Н003 - "Аметист"


Откуда такая информация? В каком году Н-003 была принята на вооружение (или впервые устанавливалась на серийный самолёт)?




> Еще надо разделять понятия РП и РЛС, (пример РП-23МЛА-2 и Н008) , РП-23МЛА-2 общий комплекс, Н008 его часть (РЛС)


А чем отличается "общий комплекс" от собственно РЛС? (у меня есть ТО и ИЭ РЭО МиГ-23МФ, в котором и про изд. С-23Э написано, так что легко проверим правильность Вашего толкования)




> Бурдин в своей книге говорит о таких документах.


Это ещё не доказательство. В книге П. Бутовского (Вам такой автор знаком?) говорится о том, что:
РП-23МЛ, она же Н-003
Н-006, она же "Сапфир-23П"
РП-23МЛА, она же "Аметист-23МЛА" (с ней стало возможным пременение ракет Р-24)
Н-008, она же "Сапфир-23МЛД" она же РП-23МЛД

Обозначения МЛА-2, МЛАЭ, МЛАЭ-2 где-нибудь Вам попадались в документации, кроме литературы?




> 23-12А = МиГ-23МЛА


У Бутовского так же.




> МЛ Р-24 точно применять не мог.


Лётчики утверждают обратное.




> Это изделие может быть всем, чем угодно


Вас не смущауют цифры в обозначении РЛС? Изд. 32*3* (Д-III, Э, МЛ) - ракеты Р-2*3*, изд. 32*4*МЛ - ракеты Р-2*4*? Что думаете?

----------


## lindr

> Она и есть.


Ок.




> Откуда такая информация? В каком году Н-003 была принята на вооружение (или впервые устанавливалась на серийный самолёт)?


 с июня 1978.




> А чем отличается "общий комплекс" от собственно РЛС? (у меня есть ТО и ИЭ РЭО МиГ-23МФ, в котором и про изд. С-23Э написано, так что легко проверим правильность Вашего толкования)


Я занимаюсь разработкой РЛС ~ 15 лет, мы всегда разделяем понятие Комплекс и РЛС, На вооружение принимается именно комплекс - как совокупность самолета, РЛС, СУВ, Ракет и многого другого. РЛС *отдельно* никому не нужна.




> Обозначения МЛА-2, МЛАЭ, МЛАЭ-2 где-нибудь Вам попадались в документации, кроме литературы?


МЛАЭ, МЛАЭ-2 - полуофициальные я с этим никогда спорил, удобны в использовании только всего. 




> Это ещё не доказательство. В книге П. Бутовского (Вам такой автор знаком?) говорится о том, что:
>  РП-23МЛ, она же Н-003


Ставилась 323МЛ или Н003 Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

Н003, Н006, В004 - новая система обозначений первая буква индекс разрабочика (Фазатрон, Ленинец)




> Это ещё не доказательство. В книге П. Бутовского (Вам такой автор знаком?) говорится о том, что:


Есть одно мнение есть другое. Будут железные док-ва будет разговор. Я склоняюсь точке зрение Бурдина только и всего.




> МЛ Р-24 точно применять не мог.
> Лётчики утверждают обратное.


1) Смотря *какой* самолет называть МЛ
2) С доработками мог, не спорю, имелось ввиду не доработанные




> Вас не смущают цифры в обозначении РЛС? Изд. 323 (Д-III, Э, МЛ) - ракеты Р-23, изд. 324МЛ - ракеты Р-24? Что думаете?


Я на своей работе наелся досыта разных индексов с самой идиотской логикой их формирования.

----------


## Кацперский

> с июня 1978


Тогда как это возможно, что ТО и ИЭ КРАС для изделий Н-003 и Н-006 выходит в свет в 1977 г.? И тут речь про КРАС (изд. Н-403 и Н-406), а не собственно РЛС, КРАС разрабатывалась после РЛС. Какие выводы мы можем сделать? Я делаю следующие: изд. Н-003 и Н-006 разрабатывались одновременно (Н-003 для ВВС, Н-006 для ПВО) и к 1977 г. их доводка была завершена. То, что в инструкции листы (фрагменты текста) заменены в июне 1978 г. вовсе не означает, что самолёт с новой станцией был принят на вооружение в то время (отдельная категория, мог никогда не быть). Нужно узнать когда был изготовлен самолёт за № 0390310389.




> Я занимаюсь разработкой РЛС ~ 15 лет, мы всегда разделяем понятие Комплекс и РЛС, На вооружение принимается именно комплекс - как совокупность самолета, РЛС, СУВ, Ракет и многого другого. РЛС *отдельно* никому не нужна.


Это Вы о другом, не о РП-... (радиоприцел) - оно обозначение (ещё одно) РЛС, только и всего. Предо мной лежит инструкция "Радиолокационная станция РП-22СМА. ТО и ИЭ". То о чём Вы говорите, РЛС и сопряжённые с ней системы образующие единый комплекс, у которого нет своего обозначения (по крайней мере на МиГ-21, МиГ-23, да на МиГ-29, Су-27 тоже).




> МЛАЭ, МЛАЭ-2 - полуофициальные я с этим никогда спорил, удобны в использовании только всего.


Понятно. Просто я сторонник не условных (выдуманных) обозначений, а истинных. Этого и придерживаюсь.




> Ставилась 323МЛ или Н003 Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе


Насколько я знаю станция "Аметист" и "Сапфир" - два совершенно разных устройства. Так, как это возможно, что в инструкции помещён один рисунок подписанный "Схема размещения блоков изделия 323МЛ, (Н-003) ФКП"? Если Н-003 - "Аметист", а изд. 323МЛ - "Сапфир", быть такого не может. Мой вывод - отличались они друг от друга совсем немного, в частости сохранили прежние обозначения блоков. А в целом были укомплектованы идентично (там нигде нет пометок типа "на объектах с изд. Н-003 устанавливается блок такой-то такой" или "устанавливается только на объектах с изд. Н-003").




> 1) Смотря *какой* самолет называть МЛ
> 2) С доработками мог, не спорю, имелось ввиду не доработанные


Да, всё зависело от установленной станции. Насколько я понял, Вы спец по РЛО. Какие блоки надо заменить для того, чтобы самолёт мог применять ракеты Р-24, место Р-23?




> Я на своей работе наелся досыта разных индексов с самой идиотской логикой их формирования.


Это было лишь моё предположение, впрочем как всё, что я пишу. То что порой логика отсутствует в системе обозначений - вовсе не аргумент, что в данном случае не могло быть именно так, как я толкую))))




> Есть одно мнение есть другое. Будут железные док-ва будет разговор. Я склоняюсь точке зрение Бурдина только и всего.


Полностью согласен. А пока всё это лишь наши догадки. Правда материала для размышления предостаточно.

----------


## lindr

> Да, всё зависело от установленной станции. Насколько я понял, Вы спец по РЛО. Какие блоки надо заменить для того, чтобы самолёт мог применять ракеты Р-24, место Р-23?


Да но к сожалению я работаю с техникой созданной на 20 лет позже Н003, когда у нас встала проблема создания варианта станции на *совершенно другой* самолет, стреляющий *совершенно другими* ракетами мы поменяли:

- конструктив пульта управления РЛС (габаритные размеры) - не влезал

- прошивку вычислителя (содержимое одного ФКМ размером с книжку)

- конструктив антенны под новый обтекатель (чуть изменили размеры антенны и расположение датчиков)

- разработали один небольшой контейнер для сопряжения РЛС и ПРНК СУВ нового самолета. 




> Нужно узнать когда был изготовлен самолёт за № 0390310389


вероятнее всего апрель-июнь 1978

0390310656	МЛА/МЛД				14.07.78	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит МиГ-23МЛД 16.04.84

----------


## Кацперский

> - прошивку вычислителя (содержимое одного ФКМ размером с книжку)


Из перечисленных Вами, к МиГ-23 относится лишь этот подпункт. Менялись зоны применения ракет в зависимости от Vи, Hи, Vсбл., дельтаH, nу (угловой скорости манёвра) - т.е. требовалась выработка сигнала "ПР" для новых условий пуска.
Кроме того замене должны были подлежать все блоки по формированию частоты в режиме целеуказания - наведения ракет (другие рабочие частоты ГСН у Р-24). По-моему на самолётах с Р-24 нельзя было применять ракеты Р-23.




> вероятнее всего апрель-июнь 1978


Что-то медлили с вводом новой РЛС в строй))))

----------


## lindr

Относительно Н003 есть пара но, которые вы не учитываете:

- самолеты с Н003 до МЛД дорабатывались (по 1000-му  бюл. ), самолеты с 323МЛ - нет. 

- самолеты с Н003 имели АСП-17 (он стоит у Болгарского 10632), самолеты с 323МЛ - нет.

- экспортная Н003Э делалась но основе Н003, а не 323МЛ.

- хотите или нет но 10389 *водораздел* в истории 23-12, после запуска в серию самолетов с Н003 прекратили наконец выпуск М.

Наши разногласие лишь сводятся к тому как называть самолеты с РЛС Н003.

Да Н003 без доработки Р-24 применять не могла, но Н003Э *должна была*. Появилась новая ракета - раннее выпущенные самолеты доработали. Новые выпускали уже с возможностью применения. Для самолетов с Н003 этот процесс совместился по времени с переделкой в 23-18. Вот и все. 

Зачем выпускать спецверсию под Р-24, если принято решение переделать все самолеты с Н003 в МЛД? Нелогично как-то... 

Решение о переделке в МЛД по времени кстати совпадает с принятием на вооружение Р-24. 




> Что-то медлили с вводом новой РЛС в строй))))


Вполне нормальный срок.




> Кроме того замене должны были подлежать все блоки по формированию частоты в режиме целеуказания - наведения ракет (другие рабочие частоты ГСН у Р-24). По-моему на самолётах с Р-24 нельзя было применять ракеты Р-23.


Насчет рабочих частот РЛС - не знаю как раньше, у нас они литерные и набор довольно большой (несколько десятков ), но большая часть в резерве и не используется, они нужны на случай ввода новых изделий/режимов работы.

----------


## Кацперский

> Относительно Н003 есть пара но, которые вы не учитываете


Если это мне, тогда отвечу.

Нашёл вырезку (однозначно из ТО и ИЭ) насчёт изделий Н-003Э и 323Э, на английском:

Mikoyan MiG-23 Avionics

Получается, что станция Н-003Э легче изд. 323Э на 166 кг. То есть совсем другая РЛС. Безусловно. Хотелось бы сравнить с весом изд. 323МЛ. Может у нашего немецкого товарища *flogger23* есть такие данные?




> - самолеты с Н003 имели АСП-17 (он стоит у Болгарского 10632), самолеты с 323МЛ - нет.


К слову. Такой же АСП ставился и на спарки.

Тут интересный момент. Экспортные МЛ тоже отличались друг от друга комплектацией, в частности ТП. На немецких устанавливался ТП-26Ш, на чехословацких - ТП-23М.




> - экспортная Н003Э делалась но основе Н003, а не 323МЛ.


Бесспорно.




> - хотите или нет но 10389 *водораздел* в истории 23-12, после запуска в серию самолетов с Н003 прекратили наконец выпуск М.


Эту мысль я не очень понял. Что Вы хотите сказать?




> Наши разногласие лишь сводятся к тому как называть самолеты с РЛС Н003.


Да. Но я всё больше начинаю склоняться к тому, что Н-003 - "Аметист" (будет инфа по 323МЛ, её весу - окончательно убежусь).




> Да Н003 без доработки Р-24 применять не могла, но Н003Э *должна была*. Появилась новая ракета - раннее выпущенные самолеты доработали. Новые выпускали уже с возможностью применения.


А вот здесь буду возражать. По упомянутой мной вырезке из ТО изд. Н-003Э, самолёты с этой станцией ракеты Р-24 применять не могли.




> Зачем выпускать спецверсию под Р-24, если принято решение переделать все самолеты с Н003 в МЛД? Нелогично как-то...


Но всё идёт к тому. Сначала так и было - лишь МиГ-23МЛД могли их применять, пока не доработали РЛС на МиГ-23МЛ. И всё открытым остаётся вопрос о том, что такое изд. 324МЛ. Скорее всего доработанное под Р-24 изд. 323МЛ. Она стояла на самолёте № 0390308260, на котором Н-003 не устанавливалась (слишком "низкий" номер).




> Решение о переделке в МЛД по времени кстати совпадает с принятием на вооружение Р-24.


Это подтверждает моё предположение о том, что применение Р-24 возможно было лишь на самолётах с Н-008 (пока не доработали более старые станции).




> Вполне нормальный срок.


С этим можно спорить, учтя принятую в СССР практику ввода в эксплуатацию изделий ещё до окончания ГИ. Получается что станции были готовы, но ждали как минимум пол года (если предположить, что КРАС разрабатывалась одновременно с РЛС и документация на неё вышла в декабре 1977 г., что в целом мало вероятно).




> Насчет рабочих частот РЛС - не знаю как раньше, у нас они литерные


Тут ничего не изменилось. Были и тогда литеры.

----------


## Igor_k

Роберт
Я отправил Вам письмо в личку

----------


## Кацперский

Игорь, Вы тут про какого-то Роберта (не про меня), но на письмо ответил Вам в личке  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

> Игорь, Вы тут про какого-то Роберта (не про меня), но на письмо ответил Вам в личке


Извините,ошибся

----------


## Кацперский

Игорь, всё получил, спасибо. Изучаю.

----------


## RA3DCS

Крайне интересный экспонат, стоящий в с. Лиманское (Одесская область)... 
Что это?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

IMHO, сборка - по носовой части фюзеляжа; по нижней хвостовой - и так всё понятно, оторвали нижний киль
возвращаюсь к первым двум ОЧЕНЬ интересным фото - ПВД декоративное, обтекатель РЛС не родной. есть сильное впечатление что для памятника взяли побившийся (свернувший морду или еще как ее разбивший) 23-й и присобачили к ней либо "домашнее творчество", либо куски от чего-то стоявшего на вооружении 161-го полка ранее (Су-15 у них были???)

----------


## RA3DCS

Что еще интересно на машине в Лиманское, только одна створка турбостартера, но зато имеются антенны радиовысотомера «Репер». 
Которых, по сути, на МиГ-23М быть не должно. Еще имеются волноводные антенны, по обеим сторонам воздухозаборника.
Полагаю это связано со РЛС изд. 323Л.

----------


## PPV

> ...либо куски от чего-то стоявшего на вооружении 161-го полка ранее (Су-15 у них были???)


В Лиманском Су-15 не было, там были  только МиГи: 21, 23, 29...

----------


## Igor_k

> Крайне интересный экспонат, стоящий в с. Лиманское (Одесская область)... 
> Что это?


Я так понял,с этой фотографией разобрались на братском форуме
МиГ-23 - Страница 4 - ВСЕ ФОРУМЫ АВИАЦИИ СГВ
и далее

----------


## Mig

Александр,

насколько понял, на братском форуме МиГ-23 - Страница 4 - ВСЕ ФОРУМЫ АВИАЦИИ СГВ
Вы написали:
"... МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную 
тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного 
округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось..." - Это *НЕ ВЕРНАЯ* информация!

Посмотрите, пож-та, материал на соседней "полке": www.Airforce.ru - Сергей Исаев. Освоение МиГ-23 в 32-м гвардейском истребительном полку

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр,
> 
> насколько понял, на братском форуме МиГ-23 - Страница 4 - ВСЕ ФОРУМЫ АВИАЦИИ СГВ
> Вы написали:
> "... МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную 
> тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного 
> округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось..." - Это *НЕ ВЕРНАЯ* информация!


Сергей, совершенно верно, там ошибка, но это сообщение годовой давности. Особенность движка форума, там нельзя редактировать старые сообщения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я так понял,с этой фотографией разобрались на братском форуме


Да еще не совсем!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Крайне интересный экспонат, стоящий в с. Лиманское (Одесская область)...


Оказалось, что хвостовая часть этого экспоната от УБ ранних серий.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это еще что! Мне здесь на днях товарищ рассказывал, что видел в Жуковском 23-ю "спарку"с носом от МИГ-27!  Вот эту бы чуду повидать! Да уж распилили, поди, давно...

----------


## Igor_k

Продолжаю изыскания
Вопрос чайника - ответ специалиста. ЧАВО. (Страница 75) - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
сказать,что все понял,было бы большим преувеличением

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Эх... у них перед Школой стоит МиГ-21 ОЧЧЧень интересный (начиная с системы дозаправки у центроплана справа по полету;фотографирование вызвало реально нездоровый интерес местной "безпеки", хуже наезжали когда на УАБе "Жуковки" фотографировал обломки Су-27, на которого упала крыша ангара).... а про тот 21-й оЧЧЧень интересно было б узнать подробнее....

----------


## Igor_k

Просто в порядке информации.На 23П могли стоять как АСП-17(191ИАП,Ефремово),так и АСП-23(472ИАП,Курск).В Купино(там,вроде,были МЛ) -АСП-17.

----------


## lindr

Вообще-то это давно известно из работ 1998-2000 годов, но спасибо за напоминание. Для машин ВВС наличие АСП-17 - верный признак установки Н003.
Для МиГ-23П его (АСП-17) отсутствие ни о чем не говорит, кроме года выпуска.

----------


## CRC

насколько велика отражающей поверхностью радара были охота МиГ-23

----------


## Igor_k

> насколько велика отражающей поверхностью радара были охота МиГ-23


точных цифр нет до сих пор,по оценкам - 5-10кв.м
А вот это написано серьезно,хотя и похоже на глупую шутку
 Летчики и самолеты 4477-й привлекались и к исследовательской работе. Из тех, которые стали достоянием гласности, самой важной, вероятно, являются полеты на снятие радиолокационных "портретов" МиГ-21 и МиГ-23. Американцы не без удивления, обнаружили идентичность засветок от МиГ-23 и пассажирского DC-10 на экране РЛС истребителя F-15. Оказывается, мощный отраженный сигнал при определенных ракурсах облучениях давал компрессор двигателя Р-29. Потребовалось провести дополнительные полеты на отработку новой версии программного обеспечения РЛС "Игла", способной отличать двигатель Р-29 от ТРДД Дженерал Электрик CF-6, установленных на DC-10.

http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...-vvs-ssha.html

----------


## CRC

10м2 для МиГ-23БН с официальной методологии, выданное Министерством национальной обороны СССР, и это значение чистой конфигурации без дополнительной приостановлено в соответствии с крыльевых баках.

----------


## Igor_k

Тогда я не понял Ваш вопрос -Вы имели в виду,насколько ЭПР БН отличается от МФ или МЛ?И,может быть,у Вас есть официальные данные по другим ЛА?
10м2 -это в ракурсе 3/4?

----------


## Кацперский

Человек таким образом пытается втянуть других в разговор, т.е. он заявляет известные ему факты под видом вопросов)))

----------


## Igor_k

Еще вопрос по матчасти.Какие на 23-х стояли радиокомпасы?В Инете и печати упоминаются АРК-9,-10,-15,-15М,-19.Про АРК-15 читал,что он боль более точным из-за отсутствия погрешностей по крену

----------


## RA3DCS

> Какие на 23-х стояли радиокомпасы?В Инете и печати упоминаются АРК-9,-10,-15,-15М,-19.


АРК-9 точно не мог быть. АРК-10 был на МиГ-23С и на МиГ-23УБ ну и выше по модификациям.
АРК-15М  точно был на МиГ-23БМ.

----------


## Migarius

> Еще вопрос по матчасти.Какие на 23-х стояли радиокомпасы?В Инете и печати упоминаются АРК-9,-10,-15,-15М,-19.Про АРК-15 читал,что он боль более точным из-за отсутствия погрешностей по крену


23М, МФ, МС, БН - АРК-15М
23МЛ, П - АРК-19

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо
Значит,моего респондента подвела память.Ну,что же -столько лет прошло

----------


## RA3DCS

> 23М, МФ, МС, БН - АРК-15М
> 23МЛ, П - АРК-19


А на образце 1971 года ????

----------


## Igor_k

Согласно книге Исаева о 32 ГвИАП,на 23С стоял АРК-10.Видимо,и на образце тоже

----------


## lindr

russianplanes.net - наша авиация - хотелось бы уточнить модификацию.

----------


## Igor_k

История Т-4 «100»
В свое время был разговор о Лазури.Здесь еще подробности

----------


## RA3DCS

Музей АвтоВАЗа. 
Самолёт стоял на самолётной площадке Куйбышевского авиационного института (КуАИ), затем в Смышляевке на Аэродроме Самарского Государственного Аэрокосмического Университета (СГАУ), позже перевезён в музей Автоваза. 
Судя по всему это образец 1971 года.

----------


## lindr

Да Это так, бывший борт 141 ЕМНИП.

021001104	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	141	АА04 Самара

----------


## RA3DCS

> ........ЕМНИП.


Что такое ЕМНИП?

----------


## An-Z

)) *Е*сли *М*не *Н*е *И*зменяет *П*амять

----------


## Sidewinder

Друзья! Помогите найти фото Газ-66 с КСК-23! Контроль оборудования Миг-23М (предварительная подготовка) проводился с помощью комплексной системы контроля КСК-23, установленной на шасси ГАЗ-66. Каждая эскадрилья комплектовалась тремя КСК-23. В музее ВВС в Монино удалось идентифицировать одну такую машину, возможно единственную сохранившуюся. Нужны фото при жизни желательно на фоне Миг23

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Не она ли:

----------


## OKA

> Друзья! Помогите найти фото Газ-66 с КСК-23! Контроль оборудования Миг-23М (предварительная подготовка) проводился с помощью комплексной системы контроля КСК-23, установленной на шасси ГАЗ-66. Каждая эскадрилья комплектовалась тремя КСК-23. В музее ВВС в Монино удалось идентифицировать одну такую машину, возможно единственную сохранившуюся. Нужны фото при жизни желательно на фоне Миг23



Можно поискать здесь : 

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...VACp8Q_AUIBigB

Или здесь :

Аэродромная техника

----------


## Sidewinder

> Не она ли:


Спасибо! У нас немного другая машина. На вашем фото возможно КАПСО-17, а нужно КСК-23

----------


## unclebu

как-то на одной из веток посвященных Су-25 спрашивали, что за емкость висит в районе двигателя на стоянке. О дренажных делах речь шла. Вот и пообещал найти несколько фото с различными емкостями для сбора дренажного топлива. Поскольку фото эти с МиГ-23, то размещаю тут. Это все 201 иап, аэр Мачулищи, начало 90-х.

----------


## airtrek24

ЕСЛИ МНЕ НЕ ИЗМЕНЯЕТ ПАМЯТЬ Орловка 404 ИАП ,1977-1979 г. гр.АО ТЭЧ ап, и.о. нач.ГОК.  По модификациям -видимо все были М но по сериям- с завода была получена только первая АЭ а вторая и третья получались  в 32 гв. ИАП. (где весной 1977 г был на стажировке) с завода серые, из Шаталово камуфляж- причём очень разный включая песочный( говорят у арабов воевали) номера -СИНИЕ ,красные- в Возжаевке АПИБ и жёлые в разведполку. (знающие люди пусть поправят) ну и соответственно оборудование-разное и его размещению Один борт тарировали через ПВД потому как в закабинном под этажеркой датчиков высоты и скорости не было,были места крепления. нашёл датчики при разборке на 200часов регламента. Между закабинным и кабиной на рельсах стоял ПТО и выше него. Сигнализация кр.угла атаки -на ручке бъёт по пальцам. Речевой информатор- мне кажется был. на последних сериях. Надо на форумах найти МИХА-74 это лётчик 404 иап в одно время служили. Т.к. от Читы до Хабаровска ПВО не было. Боевое дежурство несли а учитывая какая была ситуация с китаем.... При мне было 2 аварии. При посадке лётчик   пытаясь уйти на 2 й круг начал уборку шасси потом довернул решил садиться кран шасси в нейтрал. " на посадочном .три зелёных горят" шасси с замков ушли а концевики еще не сработали. при касании стойки сложились снёс гребень и брюхо восстановили. И из кремовского полка летая у нас ведомый избегая столкновения с ведущим резко отвернул и свалился в штопор  с 7000 до 3000 падал, не вышел и катапультировался.    Ну и всякие приколы типа  при подвеске по тревоге на АПУ сработал нож и срезал ШР но ракета не сошла, Срывы люков закабинного отсека изза радолбаных замков, при перелёте из кремово в 1979 году у Коваля сорвало фонарь. При стрельбе по мишени поймал осколки в ВЗ, при бомбометании -осколок в лобовое стекло.. это всё издержки боевой учёбы интенсивной  эксплуатации... Может и не совсем в тему...

----------


## airtrek24

А по поводу КСК.. в эскадрах их нач гр.АО использовами как разъездную.  В ТЭЧ их тоже не использовали. Обычный газ 66 со стандартным кунгом.Гр.РЭО использовала КУНГ на базе Зил-131проверка САПФИРА. Газовка -ЛИК обязательно.

----------


## lindr

> ЕСЛИ МНЕ НЕ ИЗМЕНЯЕТ ПАМЯТЬ Орловка 404 ИАП ,1977-1979 г. гр.АО ТЭЧ ап, и.о. нач.ГОК.  По модификациям -видимо все были М но по сериям- с завода была получена только первая АЭ а вторая и третья получались  в 32 гв. ИАП. (где весной 1977 г был на стажировке) с завода серые, из Шаталово камуфляж- причём очень разный включая песочный( говорят у арабов воевали) номера -СИНИЕ ,красные- в Возжаевке АПИБ и жёлые в разведполку. (знающие люди пусть поправят) ну и соответственно оборудование-разное и его размещению Один борт тарировали через ПВД потому как в закабинном под этажеркой датчиков высоты и скорости не было,были места крепления. нашёл датчики при разборке на 200часов регламента. Между закабинным и кабиной на рельсах стоял ПТО и выше него. Сигнализация кр.угла атаки -на ручке бъёт по пальцам. Речевой информатор- мне кажется был. на последних сериях. Надо на форумах найти МИХА-74 это лётчик 404 иап в одно время служили. Т.к. от Читы до Хабаровска ПВО не было. Боевое дежурство несли а учитывая какая была ситуация с китаем.... При мне было 2 аварии. При посадке лётчик   пытаясь уйти на 2 й круг начал уборку шасси потом довернул решил садиться кран шасси в нейтрал. " на посадочном .три зелёных горят" шасси с замков ушли а концевики еще не сработали. при касании стойки сложились снёс гребень и брюхо восстановили. И из кремовского полка летая у нас ведомый избегая столкновения с ведущим резко отвернул и свалился в штопор  с 7000 до 3000 падал, не вышел и катапультировался.    Ну и всякие приколы типа  при подвеске по тревоге на АПУ сработал нож и срезал ШР но ракета не сошла, Срывы люков закабинного отсека изза радолбаных замков, при перелёте из кремово в 1979 году у Коваля сорвало фонарь. При стрельбе по мишени поймал осколки в ВЗ, при бомбометании -осколок в лобовое стекло.. это всё издержки боевой учёбы интенсивной  эксплуатации... Может и не совсем в тему...


Спасибо за  информацию. Не могли бы Вы помочь в создании реестра МиГ-23?

Интересуют  заводские номера.

Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

----------


## L39aero

У меня знакомый есть он в те времена в озерной пади был зам по иас,а потом зам по иас армии!он как раз рассказывал про машины со старыми прицелами и восстановлением их работоспособности со специалистами МАП и завода(вскрылась проблема,когда проверяющим в полк приехал один из шаталовских инженеров и узнав свои самолеты поинтересовался их боеготовностью)

----------


## Crossi

С какого времени ракета Р-60 была использована с МиГ-23 в полках?

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23МЛД снова все о нем!
Основные сведения об устанавливаемых на самолете системах, оборудовании и вооружении
Самолет МиГ-23МЛД отличается отсамолета МиГ-23МЛ (изд. 23-12) следующим:
- имеется маневренное положение стреловидности крыла 33° (вместо стреловидности крыла 45°):
- сделаны лямбдовидные наплывы нанеподвижной части крыла и генераторы вихрей в виде пластин на трубке ПВД-18;
- управление триммерным эффектом крена перенесено на четырехпозиционную кнопку на ручке управления самолетом;
- на указателе расходомера топлива установлен трафарет для индикации вариантов заправки и расхода топлива;
- табло 95 не устанавливается, сигналы с него выведены на экран СЭИ.
На самолете МиГ-23МЛД установлены;
- дублированная система ограничения сигналов СОС-3-4 (вместо СОУА) с системой автоматического выпуска и уборки носков крыла при стреловидности 33°;
- дополнительная сигнализация установки крыла на стреловидность 16° ВЫПУСТИ КРЫЛО;
- обзорно прицельная система С-23МЛА-2 в составе БРЛС «Сапфир-23МЛА-2», теплопеленгатора ТП-23М и оптического авиационного стрелкового прицела АСП-17МЛ;
- система пассивных помех ПКВП-23;
- система предупреждения об облучении СПО-15ЛМ;
- система ближней навигации РСБН А-321 «Клистрон».
Предусмотрено применение управляемых ракет К-73 и бортового тренажера «Объектив Н008».
На самолете Миг-23МЛД сохраняются все варианты вооружения, применяемые на самолете МиГ-23МЛ и дополнительно применяются варианты вооружения, приведенные в табл. 30,

----------


## RA3DCS

*Эксплуатационные  ограничения*Максимально допустимые скорости, числа М полета и перегрузки приведены в таблице 31,
Допустимые углы атаки в полете при выполнении маневров до срабатывания СОС (не допуская ее пересиливания и непревышая преднамеренно углов атаки);
- 33° - при стреловидности крыла33 и 72°;
- 18° - при стреловидности крыла16° (16° - во взлетно-посадочной конфигурации),
Примечание: При отказе системы уборки и выпуска носков крыла, отказе СОС или САУ допустимые углы атаки 18° - при стреловидностях крыла 16 и 33° и 24°- при стреловидности крыла 72°.

----------


## RA3DCS

Таблица № 30.

Взлетная масса в оригинале таблице указана очень нечетко,Возможно в копии есть ошибки!

----------


## Avia M

> МиГ-23МЛД снова все о нем!
> 
>  сделаны лямбдовидные наплывы нанеподвижной части крыла и генераторы вихрей в виде пластин на трубке ПВД-18;


Визуально на приведённых снимках разные углы обвода наплывов...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Визуально на приведённых снимках разные углы обвода наплывов...


Это ракурс у фото такой!

----------


## Avia M

> Это ракурс у фото такой!


На мой взгляд, невзирая на ракурс отличия имеются. И место сопряжения с ВЗ иное...
Будем искать фото с подобного ракурса.

----------


## Avia M

> Это ракурс у фото такой!


Вот что получилось...

----------


## BETEPAH

Попалось вот такое интересное фото:


Предположительно Монино. Подскажите за модификацию.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подскажите за модификацию.


Судя по всему это ЭМ - ка!

----------


## FLOGGER

Скорее всего, да, 23М первых серий. С пусковой АПУ-23-11.  Жаль, на снимке крыло толком не видно. Все же белая р\пр краска не очень характерна для  М-ок.

----------


## Crossi

Интересно видеть, что так много снимков теперь показывают использование АПУ-23-11.
Похоже, что этот АПУ-23-11 больше широко использовался с ранним МиГ-23, чем ожидалось, и не был предназначен только для прототипов.
Я спросил себя: какая ракета была с ним использована? Я бы ожидал только Р-23Т.
Но Р-23 не был готов к службе до 1974 года !?

----------


## FLOGGER

АПУ-23-11 применялись до самолета №2203. С №2204 стали устанавливаться АПУ-23М.

----------


## RA3DCS

> АПУ-23-11 применялись до самолета №2203. С №2204 стали устанавливаться АПУ-23М.


Валера, есть документальное подтверждение этой информации? На части МиГ-23 образца 1971 года тоже использовалось АПУ-23М.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, это я взял из книги Марковского и Приходченко "МИГ-23 ...". Там написано так, дословно:"до изделия №2203 самолеты МИГ-23М и все предыдущие машины, включая МИГ-23 обр. 1971 года и более ранние, оснащались ПУ АПУ-23-11".
Саша, про эту книгу я писал в соседней ветке про литературу. Могу еще раз сказать: рекомендую.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если предположить, что АПУ-23М физически появилось в 1972 году, вполне соответствует действительности! Интересный вопрос задал Crossi, можно ли было вешать на АПУ-23-11 изделия 380 и 310А?

----------


## FLOGGER

Что за 23-й? Кто скажет? Створки ПНШ, вроде, под теплопеленгатор, но я его не вижу. И что за "колбаса" на вершине киля? Кинокамера или еще что?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что за 23-й? Кто скажет? Створки ПНШ, вроде, под теплопеленгатор, но я его не вижу. И что за "колбаса" на вершине киля? Кинокамера или еще что?
> 
> Вложение 84050


В книге Марковского и Приходченко есть тоже этот борт!

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Саш, я что-то ее пропустил. Не могу найти. Какая страница?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо, Саш, я что-то ее пропустил. Не могу найти. Какая страница?


Страница 216.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо!

----------


## Crossi

Вот картина МиГ-23 (23-11) с АПУ-23-11 и Р-23Т. 

Изображение из этого видео:
https://youtu.be/8rz1V6FaYbk?t=72
Эта часть также доступна в виде полного видео?

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, что за обтекатель возле кромки ВЗ? Спасибо.

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, что за "трубка"? Почему не на всех машинах МЛД? Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Подскажите, что за "трубка"? Почему не на всех машинах МЛД? Спасибо.


Датчик температуры. Если не ошибаюсь, ДТ-211 от МиГ-29/Су-27

----------


## Avia M

> Датчик температуры. Если не ошибаюсь, ДТ-211 от МиГ-29/Су-27


Дублирует расположенные на ВЗ, но почему не повсеместно?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Дублирует расположенные на ВЗ, но почему не повсеместно?


Самому всегда было интересно. Например у 29-го на левом киле их 2 рядом, а на правом только один (в том же месте)

----------


## Avia M

> Если не ошибаюсь, ДТ-211 от МиГ-29/Су-27


Есть мнение, что П-77?...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Есть мнение, что П-77?...


 В описаниях везде пишут что ДТ-211, но внешне согласен, не похож. Куда более правдоподобен Казанский П-104 или П-104М (они немного размером отличаются):

----------


## Avia M

> В описаниях везде пишут что ДТ-211


Главное прояснилось назначение, "деталь" штатная. Получается на более поздних сериях упразднена.
Наименование модели можно определить по году выпуска машины. Для 27-х и 29-х более усовершенствованный датчик придумали?...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Главное прояснилось назначение, "деталь" штатная. Получается на более поздних сериях упразднена.
> Наименование модели можно определить по году выпуска машины. Для 27-х и 29-х более усовершенствованный датчик придумали?...


По МиГ-23 не в курсе что и как на самом деле, но приведенный Вами на фотографиях датчик внешне соответствует П-104, как и те, что ставят на МиГ-29, начиная от опытных и заканчивая корабелками и 35-ым.

----------


## Avia M

> на фотографиях датчик внешне соответствует П-104


Поподробнее.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Поподробнее.


Схемка.

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, чем обусловлено наличие - отсутствие грязезащитного щитка на ПОШ?

----------


## AndyK

> Подскажите, чем обусловлено наличие - отсутствие грязезащитного щитка на ПОШ?



Изначально щитки были (в т. ч. и на МЛД), из-за усталостных трещин и разрушений демонтировались в эксплуатации.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подскажите, что за обтекатель возле кромки ВЗ? Спасибо.


Похоже на антенну со станцией "Гардения"

----------


## RA3DCS

> Верно! Но их не было на ремонтном крыле и видимо на крыле II редакции.


Видимо отсутствие турбулизаторов на ремонтном крыле нужно оставить под вопросом.

На первом МиГ-23 231 их нет, на 233 они уже есть.

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже на антенну со станцией "Гардения"


А по времени (пр-ва станции) и типу машины совместимы?
Кст., похоже из той же "оперы"...

----------


## Avia M

Возможно, всё проще. Техн. надпись...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возможно, всё проще. Техн. надпись..


Это вряд ли, не похоже.

----------


## Avia M

> Это вряд ли, не похоже.


Здесь согласен.

----------


## unclebu

> Похоже на антенну со станцией "Гардения"


Их же не было на строевых машинах. Скорее эта тема.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда попутно вопрос: а что за МЛД стоял на Ходынке с б\н 37? Там на нем тоже какие-то антенны понаставлены. Фото этой машины, я думаю, у всех есть. Если это уже выяснено, то ссылочку дайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## unclebu

> Тогда попутно вопрос: а что за МЛД стоял на Ходынке с б\н 37? Там на нем тоже какие-то антенны понаставлены. Фото этой машины, я думаю, у всех есть. Если это уже выяснено, то ссылочку дайте, пожалуйста.


Да по всей видимости это 23-37 со станцией СПС-141. В том же комплекте, что и на борте который нам Саша показал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да по всей видимости это 23-37 со станцией СПС-141..


На 37 с ходынки даже антенн было больше чем у борта с Долгое Ледово!

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, есть у кого схема и описание  топливной системы МиГ-23МС? По сути эта модификация имела наибольший запас топлива. За счет чего? За счет дополнительного бака под полом закабинного отсека?

----------


## Avia M

> На 37 с ходынки даже антенн было больше чем у борта с Долгое Ледово!


В данном "р-не" вроде одинаково...

----------


## ДА-200

У 23МС стоял бак 1А (как у 23БН), но и бак 1Б на дно закабинного отсека (думаю из за липси АРЛ-СМ или СУВ).

----------


## RA3DCS

> У 23МС стоял бак 1А (как у 23БН), но и бак 1Б на дно закабинного отсека (думаю из за липси АРЛ-СМ или СУВ).


Максимальный запас топлива без подвесных баков какой?

----------


## ДА-200

Кажется емкость бака 1Б - 160 литров, т.е. 5560.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кажется емкость бака 1Б - 160 литров, .


На МиГ-23Б вроде должен быть побольше?

----------


## ДА-200

На МиГ-23Б/БН есть только бак 1А, там суммарная емкость - 5400 литров.

----------


## Crossi

МиГ-23Б / БН имеет наибольший объем бака примерно 5630 литров. Резервуар № 1 был модернизирован до 435 литров, и есть дополнительный 225-литровый бак № 1а.
МиГ-23МС имеет объем бака около максимальный 5320 литров.
Бак № 1 "нормальный". Также имеется тот же 225-литровый бак № 1а, что и МиГ-23Б / БН, и дополнительный 173-литровый бак № 1б.
Вероятно, это было связано с тем, что через меньший козырек РП-22СМА было доступно больше места.
Дополнительный вопрос для меня: «МиГ-23С (23-21 / 23-11) и МиГ-23 (23-11) имеют баки с номерами 1a и 1b?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Дополнительный вопрос для меня: «МиГ-23С (23-21 / 23-11) и МиГ-23 (23-11) имеют баки с номерами 1a и 1b?


На МиГ-23С не было этих баков. Что то я тут и крыльевых подвесных баков не вижу?

----------


## RA3DCS

Расходомер опытного МиГ-23Б.

----------


## RA3DCS

Расходомер МиГ-23 МЛД.

----------


## RA3DCS

Стенд топливной системы изделие 23БК.

----------


## Евгений

Стенд демонтирован.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стенд демонтирован.


Евгений а документация хоть какая осталась?

----------


## RA3DCS

Топливная система изделие 23БМ.
Стрелка указателя расходомера должна устанавливаться на следующую величину;
- 7800 л. при полной заправке с тремя подвесными баками.
- 7000 л. при полной заправке с подкрыльевыми баками:
- 6200 л. при полной заправке с подфюзеляжным баком:
- 5400 л. при полной заправке без подвесных баков.
Примечание: указанные варианты заправки приведены централизованным закрытым способом. При открытой полной заправке внутренних баков самолета запас топлива по расходомеру устанавливается на 100 л. больше.

----------


## RA3DCS

Топливная система МиГ-23 МЛДЭ.
Перед вылетом стрелка указателя расходомера должна устанавливаться в соответствиис вариантом заправки на следующую величину:
- 6650 л.  с тремя подвесными баками.
- 5900 л. с двумя подкрыльевыми баками:
- 5100 л. с одним подфюзеляжным баком:
- 4300 л. без подвесных баков.
- 3600 л. без крыльевых отсеков.
- 2800 л. без крыльевых отсеков и бака 3.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На МиГ-23С не было этих баков. Что то я тут и крыльевых подвесных баков не вижу?


Интересно на крыльях второй редакции уже можно было вешать 800л подкрыльевые подвесные баки?

----------


## PPV

Письмо Директора з-да «Знамя Труда» --- нач-ку 1 ГУ т. Давыдову А.В. нач-ку ГППУ т. Лапшину А.А. от 25.12.1972 г.
В августе 1970 г. Министром т. Дементьев П.В. и ГК ВВС т. Кутахов П.С. принято решение о замене на самолетах МиГ-23 двигателей с тягой 9,3 т. на двигатели с тягой 10,0 т., с отнесением расходов на промышленность.
Письмом ... от 03.06.1971 г. на имя зам. министра т. Кадышева С.И., запросил обязать ОКБ «Зенит» возместить затраты, связанные с выполнением этих работ. ОКБ в 1971 г. оплатило заводу 1.817 т.руб.
В 1972 г. завод выполнил объем работ по замене двигателей на сумму 867,4 т.руб, и предъявил счет ОКБ «Зенит», которое отказалось их оплачивать.
Прошу Вас дать указание Ген.к-ру т. Белякову Р.А. возместить затраты. …
Резолюция: тов. Буланову: Прошу подготовить ответ т. Воронину.  …

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, что за "полоски" на ВЗ под консолью?

----------


## unclebu

> Интересно, что за "полоски" на ВЗ под консолью?


Боевые вылеты. В звездах надписи 50 или 25 - не помню точно. А там бомбочки и ракеты (насколько помню) - т.е. по одному БВ. В журналах об этом статьи же были в 2000-х годах. Это же "афганский борт".

----------


## Crossi

Вопрос по системе автоматического управления САУ-23АМ:
Автопилот АП-155*СН* получил система *с*амо*н*астройки для коэффициента демпфирования как существенное отличие от АП-155.
САУ-23Е*СН* (МиГ-21бис) также получил систему, но не САУ-23А МиГ-23.
Была ли доступна система самонастройки в САУ-23АМ (МиГ-23МЛ)?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Была ли доступна система самонастройки в САУ-23АМ (МиГ-23МЛ)?


И как это должно выглядеть? Добавлением дополнительных блоков АПУ? Или доработкой существующих блоков?

----------


## Crossi

> И как это должно выглядеть? Добавлением дополнительных блоков АПУ? Или доработкой существующих блоков?


Это точно большой вопрос!
Блоки для самонастройки, встроенные в автопилот АП-155СН, это "БУ-34-К" и "БУ-34-Т". 
САУ-23АМ объединил много отдельных блоков, используемых в САУ-23А, в моноблоке.
Моноблок затрудняет распознавание отдельных блоков.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Блоки для самонастройки, встроенные в автопилот АП-155СН, это "БУ-34-К" и "БУ-34-Т".
> .


Эти блоки вроде появились на МиГ-21БИС с системой ПОЛЕТ ОИ, на обычных их не было!

----------


## RA3DCS

Состав оборудования САУ-23-1 
Релейно-усилительный блок РУБ-155А (крен) 2 серия.
Усилитель БУМ-2 М (тангаж)
Рулевой агрегат кренаРАУ-107 (вариант 43 ход штока 8мм)
Рулевой агрегаттангажа РАУ-107А(вариант 42 ход штока4.5 мм)
Датчик угловых скоростей ДУС-155-37 (крен, тангаж)
Датчик перегрузок ДПЛ-7
Корректор высоты КВ-16-1
Блок согласования БС-155А вторая серия.
Регулировочно-коммутационный блок РКБ-155А 2-й серии
Фильтр помех ФП-110
Реле времени РВ-155 2-й серии.
Датчик скоростного напора ДНПСТ-0,6 (2 шт.)
Блок добавочных сопротивлений БДС-1,5М ( крен, тангаж,рыскание).
Релейно-усилительный блок РУБ-155А (рыскание) 2-й серии.
Датчик угловых скоростей ДУС-155 (рыскание).
Блок связи с АРЛ_СМ БС-21,
Блок траекторного управления БТУ 2-й серии
Датчик угла стреловидности крыла.
Блок коммутации БК-21 2-й серии
Блок опасной высоты БОВ-23 2-й серии.
Командно-пилотажный прибор КПП-К 1273К 2-й серии.
Блок управления триммером крена (ламельный) БУТ-21КЛ 2-йсерии.
Навигационно-пилотажный прибор НПП-ДК 1485 3-й серии.
Пульт управления системой САУ ПК-23 (с самолета АЧ001 пульт ПУ-21А).
Блок связи с системой С-23Л БСС-23.
Блок усиления БУ-НПП-Б 1479Б 1-й серии.
Имеет режимы работы: Согласования, Стабилизация,Стабилизация барометрической высоты, Заход на посадку (директорное или автоматическое управление), Директорное наведение (боевой режим).

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, что за машина на заднем плане? Обтекатель на ВЗ... Тамбов, училище.

----------


## FLOGGER

Эти нюансы уже обсуждались где-то, не помню. Были снимки неск. машин с такими обтекателями по бокам на в\заборнике. К единому мнению, НЯП, не пришли.

----------


## Avia M

Ранее обсуждали МиГ-23, но там "обтекатель" более короткий. Может здесь МиГ-27?

----------


## Саныч 62

> Ранее обсуждали МиГ-23, но там "обтекатель" более короткий. Может здесь МиГ-27?


 Похоже, что 27-й. Створка ниши передней стойки с выштамповкой и вроде как бронеплита кабины наводят на эту мысль.

----------


## AndyK

> Похоже, что 27-й. Створка ниши передней стойки с выштамповкой и вроде как бронеплита кабины наводят на эту мысль.


Точно так, 27-й. Бронеплита, створка ниши ПОШ, и грязевой щиток  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Похоже данная машина. 
Тип понятен, обтекатель нет...

----------


## Avia M

> Похоже на антенну со станцией "Гардения"


Машина 176 ГИАП. Склоняюсь к оптическому обману, тех. надпись проявилась таким образом...

----------


## FLOGGER

По вашему на 27-м - это оптический обман?

----------


## Avia M

На 27-м нет. Посмотрите пост, на который я отвечал...

----------


## Кацперский

Кто-нибудь знает, дорабатывались ли в строю С-23Д-III путём внедрения режимов работы "ПСЦ" и "МПХ"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Радек, а можешь расшифровать ПСЦ и МПХ? Спросить могу, но хотел бы узнать, что это? Правда, не уверен, что он точно скажет - давно дело-то было....

----------


## Кацперский

ПСЦ - пространственно-скоростная селекция целей
МПХ - метеопомехи

Человек летал на МиГ-23М и эти два режима есть в его тетради подготовки к полётам. Спросить у него самого нет больше возможности.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ПСЦ - пространственно-скоростная селекция целей
> МПХ - метеопомехи
> 
> Человек летал на МиГ-23М и эти два режима есть в его тетради подготовки к полётам. Спросить у него самого нет больше возможности.


Коллега просмотрел инструкции 23м(обр 71), 23МЛ, 23П, Метод пособие по БП 23М с С-23Л и С-23Д-III/, дополнение  к метод пособию 23МЛ(особенности ТП и БП 23МЛД)
Только во вклейках 23МЛ и  дополнение  к метод пособию 23МЛ (особенности ТП и БП 23МЛД) есть упоминания этих переключателей  при описании отличий и особенностей работы  С-23МЛА и МЛА-2
нигде в других местах о них упоминаний не нашел.

----------


## Кацперский

Вот те на! Спасибо Саша! Теперь непонятно, что обо всём этом думать (тетрадь). Каким боком эти записи нашлись в разделе "Тактика" применительно к МиГ-23М. На МЛ и МЛД он никогда в жизни не летал.

----------


## Crossi

Есть интересная модификация передней кромки стабилизатора первого прототипа МиГ-23:
https://cdn-share.slickpic.com/u/Igo...MjE%3D/web.jpg
Источник: https://igor113.livejournal.com/1149977.html
Такой стабилизатор с прорезями был представлен в Фантом F-4J в 1966 году, чтобы улучшить управление рулем направления при управлении на малых скоростях:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yUrtn6Ooyx...Stabilator.jpg
Кто-нибудь знает, каков был результат теста?

----------


## FLOGGER

Этот вопрос (что это и для чего это?) я задавал еще много лет тому назад, но ответа не получил. Поэтому ответить по существу не могу. Только это, мне кажется, не прорези, а нечто вроде предкрылка, только снизу. Жалею, что в свое время не отснял это место более подробно. Но снимок у меня все же есть, вот он:

----------


## Crossi

> Этот вопрос (что это и для чего это?) я задавал еще много лет тому назад, но ответа не получил. Поэтому ответить по существу не могу. Только это, мне кажется, не прорези, а нечто вроде предкрылка, только снизу. Жалею, что в свое время не отснял это место более подробно. Но снимок у меня все же есть, вот он:


Большое спасибо. Я, наверное, не заметил этого!
Получить информацию об этом, вероятно, будет сложно.
А вот несколько подробных фото было бы неплохо ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но снимок у меня все же есть, вот он:


Судя по фото Валеры Стабилизатор этот был установлен в ходе испытаний. Похоже изначально его не было!

----------


## FLOGGER

Скорее всего, да. Только причины, как и последствия так и неизвестны. Ни до, ни после этой фиговины не было, только здесь. Кстати, на левом стабилизаторе она тоже есть.

----------


## FLOGGER

Задам на всякий случай вопрос здесь, но, честно говоря, на положительный ответ не рассчитываю. Вопрос: есть ли у кого хорошие фото МИГ-23П? Интересует антенна на воздухозаборниках возле приемника температуры. Там есть такая, как бы, площадочка. На МЛах эта площадка пустая, стоит заглушка. А на "П" там должна быть какая-то антенна. Вот она-то и интересует.
Вот это  место.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Всем добрый день! Имеется ли в природе фото кабины МиГ-23 тип 71? Чем она отличалась от 23М и 23С?


Если быть более точными не тип 71 а образец 71 года.

Сравнивать МиГ-23 образца 71 года с МиГ-23С наверно нет смысла, слишком все разное.

Кабина МиГ-23МС.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина МиГ-23С

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина МиГ-23-11 образец 71 года.

----------


## Rutunda

> Кабина МиГ-23-11 образец 71 года.


Разница видна. Действительно разные.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Разница видна. Действительно разные.


Там еще по сериям есть различия. Сначала был СОД, затем СО-69, да и с сапфиром целая эпопея. Если нужно более детально можно поискать?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, об отличиях. Вот эта чУдная накладка когда и в честь чего появилась? Что-то я ни в каких текстах, что сумел прочитать, ничего об этом не нашел. То, что она не на всех "легких" - это факт, на М вообще не было. Но на каких, когда и почему? И форма у нее такая непростая... С чего вдруг?

----------


## ДА-200

> 


Это БУ-210 на лючке, да?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, написано БУ-210.

----------


## ДА-200

Должно быть БУ-270 - это либо опечатка, либо применяли бустер с 21-ом.

----------


## Migarius

> Должно быть БУ-270 - это либо опечатка, либо применяли бустер с 21-ом.


Там и написано БУ-270

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, обознался, поленился увеличить собственный снимок.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, об отличиях. Вот эта чУдная накладка когда и в честь чего появилась?


Валера, так это же ремонтная накладка. Где воздухозаборники трещали там и ставили.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, так это же ремонтная накладка. Где воздухозаборники трещали там и ставили.


Не, Саш, не объяснил. Во-первых, на С эти две накладки ставили снаружи там, где внутри стояли гребни. Думаю, для усиления жесткости этих самых гребней. На М, я писал, я вообще никаких накладок не вижу в этих местах. На легких эта накладка есть, но не на всех. Согласен, что да, это ремонтная накладка, какое-то усиление. Но вот хотелось бы подробнее узнать про нее: что да как, да почему? Т. е., почему на С были, на МЛ, П тоже, но совершенно другие, а на М не было? В чем и почему проблема была?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Т. е., почему на С были, на МЛ, П тоже, но совершенно другие, а на М не было? В чем и почему проблема была?


Валера, технология изготовления обшивки воздухозаборника на М и спарках была другая там листы стыковались внахлест горизонтально.
V - сечение.

----------


## unclebu

> Задам на всякий случай вопрос здесь, но, честно говоря, на положительный ответ не рассчитываю. Вопрос: есть ли у кого хорошие фото МИГ-23П? Интересует антенна на воздухозаборниках возле приемника температуры. Там есть такая, как бы, площадочка. На МЛах эта площадка пустая, стоит заглушка. А на "П" там должна быть какая-то антенна. Вот она-то и интересует.
> Вот это  место.
> Вложение 105693


Не судите опрометчиво, как гласит Библия. Она же гласит: "Просите и будет дано Вам!" Сканировал тут намедни кое-что, и выбрал попавшиеся при недавней разборке пленки. Вспомнил мольбу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сергей, спасибо. Библия, конечно, не ошибается, но эти у меня есть. :Smile:  А вот при просмотре Вашего снимка я увидел то, чего раньше не видел. Вот эти вырезы, они что, изнутри чем-то закрыты? Я думал они "сквозняком" будут, как решетки сверху и снизу на в\заборниках. А по этому снимку получается, что они изнутри, как бы, прикрыты. У Вас нет более понятного снимка? Никогда, к сожалению, сам это место не снимал.

----------


## unclebu

*FLOGGER*
////Сергей, спасибо. Библия, конечно, не ошибается, но эти у меня есть. :Smile:  //////
На Вас батенька не угодишь!

//////А вот при просмотре Вашего снимка я увидел то, чего раньше не видел. ////
А ПКиВП-23 снизу видели? Но это я так, к слову о том чего многие не видели на МиГ-23 разных модификаций.

////Вот эти вырезы, они что, изнутри чем-то закрыты? Я думал они "сквозняком" будут, как решетки сверху и снизу на в\заборниках. А по этому снимку получается, что они изнутри, как бы, прикрыты. //////
Конечно прикрыты. Они же не сверху а снизу расположены. Там вот такая конструкция  __-----___ . Т.е. внутренняя крышка отстоит вверх от отверстия миллиметров на 5-7, имеет площадь бОльшую, чем ответстие. Таким образом по периметру отверстия образуется щель куда воздух и проходит.

////У Вас нет более понятного снимка? Никогда, к сожалению, сам это место не снимал.////
Видимо есть, но времени для поиска к сожалению нет. И это не от моей природной вредности. Эта пленка и та попалась совершенно случайно.

В заключение скажу, что со мной на "Ты" можно общаться.

----------


## FLOGGER

Здравствуйте, Сергей. Благодарю за ответ. У меня к вам есть еще один вопрос. В Вашей книжке от 94-го года на стр. 29, второй абзац написано "со скругленными наружными углами радиусом 125 мм". Это навело меня на мысль, что у Вас "что-то было". Как мне кажется, такие подробности можно взять либо из ТО, либо из теории в\заборника. Это так?
И



> А ПКиВП-23 снизу видели


 - я, к сожалению, не могу сообразить, что это такое. Скорее всего, не знаю. Может, и видел. :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Там вот такая конструкция  __-----___ . Т.е. внутренняя крышка отстоит вверх от отверстия миллиметров на 5-7, имеет площадь бОльшую, чем ответстие. Таким образом по периметру отверстия образуется щель куда воздух и проходит.
> 
> .


Это просто ракурс фото такой на самом деле там типа жалюзи.

----------


## FLOGGER

Оказалась интересная штука! Я думал там просто щели и все, ан нет. Спасибо за снимок, Саша.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Оказалась интересная штука!.


Валера, эти штуки есть на всех самолетах включая МиГ-23С. Там энергоузел  переменного тока, с левой стороны тоже самое только постоянного тока.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, что за энергоузел, там что? Это же воздухозаборник.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, что за энергоузел, там что? Это же воздухозаборник.


Валера, воздухозаборник внутри! А снаружи он нашинкован оборудованием.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, воздухозаборник внутри!


Да не, Саш, это понятно, что сам канал внутри. 
Я хотел увидеть, что за энергоузел. Что там - преобразователи, что ли стоят? Нет, вижу там только коммутация. Теперь понятно.

----------


## AndyK

> я, к сожалению, не могу сообразить, что это такое. Скорее всего, не знаю. Может, и видел.


Из уже упоминаемой тут книги Сергея "Истребитель МиГ-23. История, конструкция, вооружение, боевое применение":

----------


## RA3DCS

> - я, к сожалению, не могу сообразить, что это такое. Скорее всего, не знаю. Может, и видел.


В инструкции летчику эта система называется ПКВП-23 без буковки и.

----------


## unclebu

> В инструкции летчику эта система называется ПКВП-23 без буковки и.


А в бюллетене №1000-бу (который я цитировал, было с "и"). Но такое бывало, поэтому эта разница не существенна. Я уже сейчас просто ссылки на библиографию  стал давать, чтобы не возникало вопросов откуда что появилось. И всем спокойнее станет.

Я, кстати, когда эти фото делал, то стал залезать под самолет. А техник базы хранения спрашивает зачем? Что там снимать? Я объяснил. Тот не поверил. Полез смотреть. Был очень удивлен. Он раньше только МиГ-23М эксплуатировал. На базе хранения нужды туда под 23МЛД заглядывать не было.

----------


## unclebu

> Здравствуйте, Сергей. Благодарю за ответ. У меня к вам есть еще один вопрос. В Вашей книжке от 94-го года на стр. 29, второй абзац написано "со скругленными наружными углами радиусом 125 мм". Это навело меня на мысль, что у Вас "что-то было". Как мне кажется, такие подробности можно взять либо из ТО, либо из теории в\заборника. Это так?


Из теории ВЗ это наверное можно взять или вернее вычислить, но я пользовался каким-то другим источником. Видимо и скорее всего - ИТЭ. Навскидку не помню конечно, но не выдумывал, - это точно. В этом меня только Николай Иванович обвиняет  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, Сергей, у меня и мысли не было, что это выдумано. Я только хотел узнать, откуда это взято: вдруг есть какой-то источник с теорией какого-то агрегата (фюзеляж, крыло, в\з) на МИГ-23?

----------


## RA3DCS

Сергей, можно уточнить такой вопрос по бюллетеню №23-1000БУ:
Судя по всему на самолете блоки выброса помех ПКВП-23 и ВП-50-60 появились не одновременно. ПКВП-23 в инструкции летчику отпечатан типографским способом, что нельзя сказать про блоки ВП-50-60.
Эксплуатация системы пассивных помех ВП-50-60 описана во вклейке в инструкцию и отпечатана уже на машинке. 
Затем еще одна вклейка система ВП-50-60 с доработанной логикой разгрузки ИК- патронов.
Первая вклейка датирована 1986 годом, вторая 1988 годом.

----------


## unclebu

> Сергей, можно уточнить такой вопрос по бюллетеню №23-1000БУ:
> Судя по всему на самолете блоки выброса помех ПКВП-23 и ВП-50-60 появились не одновременно. ПКВП-23 в инструкции летчику отпечатан типографским способом, что нельзя сказать про блоки ВП-50-60.
> Эксплуатация системы пассивных помех ВП-50-60 описана во вклейке в инструкцию и отпечатана уже на машинке. 
> Затем еще одна вклейка система ВП-50-60 с доработанной логикой разгрузки ИК- патронов.
> Первая вклейка датирована 1986 годом, вторая 1988 годом.


В бюллетене было написано, что БВП-50-60 (именно в таком написании) устанавливаются на каждый десятый самолет. Я в книжке цитировал бюллетень, который читал сам. Возможно потом были изданы дополнительные бюллетени касающиеся БВП, но я их не видел. Однако , например, в 201 иап (аэр. Мачулищи) на полк их было примерно 3 или 4 машины с блоками. Возможно, что БД в ДРА повлияли на увеличение количества установленных БВП в некоторых полках. Возможно именно поэтому работа с ним в ИЛ была вначале пропущена. Это бывает, когда спешно рождают документы. Такое и по другим самолетам было. Например по Ту-22, когда выпускали единую инструкцию по всем модификациям в конце 70-х, то туда одну вообще не включили. Бывает.
Логику же разгрузки БВП меняли, т.к. после 1986 года в ДРА стали активно применять Стингеры. Накопилась статистика его применения по нашим МиГ-23 и Су-17. Поэтому надо было как-то реагировать.
А ПКВП устанавливался на всех самолетах изначально при доработке, и естественно его сразу включили в ИЛ.

----------


## unclebu

> Да нет, Сергей, у меня и мысли не было, что это выдумано. Я только хотел узнать, откуда это взято: вдруг есть какой-то источник с теорией какого-то агрегата (фюзеляж, крыло, в\з) на МИГ-23?


Тут тогда я не совсем понимаю, что есть теория? Имеется в виду теоретические чертежи самолета или научное обоснование выбора формы и размеров какого-нибудь элемента планера и ВЗ в частности?. Первое касается конкретного типа самолета, а второе лишь инструмент для создания первого. Взято как уже сказал с вероятностью 99% из ИТЭ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Сергей,  имеется в виду теоретический чертеж, но не всего самолета, а его агрегатов: крыла, фюзеляжа, воздухозаборника и множества прочих элементов. Т. е., есть некий рисунок, чертеж, если хотите, к нему придаются таблицы, с помощью которых можно построить практически идеальные контуры объекта.
P.S. Что за книгу Вы цитируете? У меня такой нет. Пропустил, видимо... :Frown:  Ее можно где-то скачать, если не купить?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ее можно где-то скачать, если не купить?


Скачать Истребитель МИГ-23. История. Конструкция. Вооружение. Боевое применение - Бурдин С.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Однако , например, в 201 иап (аэр. Мачулищи) на полк их было примерно 3 или 4 машины с блоками. .


Сергей, можно уточнить в каком году это было?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скачать Истребитель МИГ-23. История. Конструкция. Вооружение. Боевое применение - Бурдин С.


Заблокировано.

----------


## Rutunda

> Заблокировано.


*https://dropmefiles.com/FYfFe*

----------


## FLOGGER

*Rutunda* , ага, получилось, спасибо!

----------


## GThomson

> Не судите опрометчиво, как гласит Библия. Она же гласит: "Просите и будет дано Вам!" Сканировал тут намедни кое-что, и выбрал попавшиеся при недавней разборке пленки. Вспомнил мольбу.


интересные антеннки, похожи на паролевские, но побольше.
34Г6 - аппаратура наведения и целеуказания. 11Г6 на Су-27, 21Г6 на Ту-160.
значит, второго "а" диапазона, для работы с РЛС дальнего обнаружения и целеуказания. 
судя по нереализованному месту установки выше на воздухозаборнике, борт - ЛЛ, искали место для установки на ПВОшных бортах.

----------


## unclebu

> Сергей, можно уточнить в каком году это было?


В период с 1991 по 1993 годы. Скорее всего 1992.

----------


## unclebu

> интересные антеннки, похожи на паролевские, но побольше.
> 34Г6 - аппаратура наведения и целеуказания. 11Г6 на Су-27, 21Г6 на Ту-160.
> значит, второго "а" диапазона, для работы с РЛС дальнего обнаружения и целеуказания. 
> судя по нереализованному месту установки выше на воздухозаборнике, борт - ЛЛ, искали место для установки на ПВОшных бортах.


Не буду с вами спорить. Вам виднее. Я там лишь фотографом работал. Если под аббревиатурой "ЛЛ" Вы подразумеваете - летающую лабораторию, - то там их три эскадрильи было. Наверное наисследовались вовсю.

----------


## unclebu

> Да, Сергей,  имеется в виду теоретический чертеж, но не всего самолета, а его агрегатов: крыла, фюзеляжа, воздухозаборника и множества прочих элементов. Т. е., есть некий рисунок, чертеж, если хотите, к нему придаются таблицы, с помощью которых можно построить практически идеальные контуры объекта.
> P.S. Что за книгу Вы цитируете? У меня такой нет. Пропустил, видимо... Ее можно где-то скачать, если не купить?


Про книгу ответили. Кстати она должна была именоваться 23МЛ, П, МЛД. Но когда идет поток в издательстве, то редакторам не до авторов - главное, чтобы цифры совпадали. Поэтому просто 23. 
По остальному. Я таких чертежей с таблицами не видел. На счет сложных поверхностей мы тут с Сашей, где-то на этой или соседней ветке уже обсуждали. Повторюсь, но скажу. Идеальные чертежи рождаются после того как собран уже даже не первый экземпляр самолета. Их с самолета и делают. И они от ОКБшных отличались. Может быть сейчас, когда передовая российская конструкторская мысль использует современные программно-вычислительные конструкторские комплексы, а лучшие в мире авиазаводы оснащены передовыми технологиями и опытнейшими трудовыми кадрами, происходит иначе. Я не знаю. В отсталом Советском Союзе было по-другому. Начинают по чертежу ОКБшному делать, а там то оснастки нет, то шланг, то кабель не пролезает, то трубопровод выпирает. Вот и начинают теорию вбивать в практику. На кораблях так же было. Завод-изготовитель чертежи на корабль  выпускал перед сдачей заказчику. До этого только куски отдельные были. Так и на МиГ-23. Вы же видели, раскрой ВЗ - на разных заводах разный.

----------


## lindr

Посмотрел руководство по ремонту МиГ-23М. Напрягли децимальные номера.

Понятно откуда 2.11, понятно 2.15 -УБ, понятно, что 2.41 от варианта с АЛ-21, но откуда 2.20 ?

----------


## stream

> Посмотрел руководство по ремонту МиГ-23М. Напрягли децимальные номера.
> 
> ... но откуда 2.20 ?


усиление ПОШ, изменения по козырьку фонаря ??? 

На утёнке вон, козырёк до си пор дышит(((

----------


## lindr

> усиление ПОШ, изменения по козырьку фонаря ???


Еще носок киля. Все вместе следы работ по МиГ-23А? это он изделие 23-20?

С остальным понятно.

23-11 базовая модель, под 23-41 поменяли ВЗ - и унифицировали базовую  модель с МиГ23Б. 

Под УБ поменяли киль и унифицировали с базовой моделью.

----------


## RA3DCS

Тверь МиГ-23М установлен в сентябре. Правда его в МиГ-23П зачем-то записали.
Фото Андрей Цымбал. 
Номер в правой нише шасси 37-14. с таким номером должен быть МиГ-23МС.

----------


## RA3DCS

И гребень не убрали!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Правда его в МиГ-23П зачем-то записали.


Потому что бараны.

----------


## lindr

> Тверь МиГ-23М установлен в сентябре. Правда его в МиГ-23П зачем-то записали.
> Фото Андрей Цымбал. 
> Номер в правой нише шасси 37-14. с таким номером должен быть МиГ-23МС.


МС был не во всех сериях, как и МФ, где экспорта не было там были серии но 15, где был экспорт - были короче.

Другой вопрос, что МС был с примерно с 42-й серии, а по тех описаниям после 37-10 указан 38-01.

024003710	М	№30	37	10	1974	СССР		ОЧ10 посл. самолет кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
024003801	М	№30	38	01	1974	СССР		ОИ01 кнопкой взведения СУВ снята

Важно отметить также, что точный номер находится в большинстве случаев только в ПОШ. В остальных - технологические шильды.

Но если номер нанесен *краской* - это в корне меняет дело.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Важно отметить также, что точный номер находится в большинстве случаев только в ПОШ. В остальных - технологические шильды.
> .


Там как правило два номера, и редко когда совпадают.
На этом экземпляре второй шильд подвержен сильной коррозии, второй номер прочитать невозможно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Потому что бараны.


Да нет Валера, может все проще просто букву М перепутали с буквой П.

----------


## lindr

> Там как правило два номера, и редко когда совпадают.
> На этом экземпляре второй шильд подвержен сильной коррозии, второй номер прочитать невозможно.


вариант 137-14 тоже будет правильным, хорошо бы год выпуска найти по маркировке.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 024003710    М    №30    37    10    1974    СССР        ОЧ10 посл. самолет кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
> 024003801    М    №30    38    01    1974    СССР        ОИ01 кнопкой взведения СУВ снята


Сергей, это так было указано в вашей базе. В тех описании эта кнопка называется "взведения  системы" и отключена она с самолета ОТ06 (36-06), а снята  с самолета ОИ01 (38-01). Что совершенно не означает, что в 37 серии было по 10 самолетов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что совершенно не означает, что в 37 серии было по 10 самолетов.


Хотя нет! Означает!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Другой вопрос, что МС был с примерно с 42-й серии,
> 
> .


В вашей базе фигурирует Ливия МС 40 серии?

----------


## Mig

Коллеги, в своих архивах обнаружил такую интересную справку (ФИО летчика убрал сознательно). Правильно ли понимаю, что:
- Изд. 66, 68 - это МиГ-21У/УС
- Изд. 74 - это МиГ-21Ф-13
- Изд. 94 - это МиГ-21ПФМ
- Изд. 22 - это МиГ-23С
- Изд. 51 - это МиГ-23УБ
- Изд. 2 - это МиГ-23 "без буквы"?

----------


## lindr

> В вашей базе фигурирует Ливия МС 40 серии?


Давно уже не фигурирует.

----------


## maxjek

Товарищи, у кого есть фотографии цветные МиГ-23Б? собираю модель, не могу определиться с окраской

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да нет Валера, может все проще просто букву М перепутали с буквой П.


Не понимаю, это это может быть возможно? Азбуку забыли?

----------


## Fencer

> Тверь МиГ-23М установлен в сентябре.


А где он раньше был?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где он раньше был?


Пишут, что из Смоленска привезли.
https://checklink.mail.ru/proxy?es=C...3dcs%40mail.ru

----------


## Avia M

> Пишут, что из Смоленска привезли.


В августе 2021 перевезли. Теперь в Смоленске Северном подиум пустует...

----------


## RA3DCS

Интересная панель! От чего?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересная панель! От чего?


Все ясно от 23-18, сначала подумал, что квадратный вырез для прибора ИСК.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все ясно от 23-18, сначала подумал, что квадратный вырез для прибора ИСК.


Кстати такие панели появились на МиГ-23МЛД не сразу, а скорее всего с 1986 года. Есть у кого информация, что было написано на этом квадратном табло?

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще одна интересная панелька!

----------

